#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Christenen vs moslims

## Catholic angel

Hallo mensen.

Wat wij geloven is dat jezus opgestaan is uit de dood, Hij noemde zichzelf de weg de waarheid en het leven.
Het feit dat wij zeggen de joden hebben geen ware grondslag is omdat zij Allahs zoon jezus niet erkennen, net als moslims erkennen zij niet dat God zelf zij jij bent mijn zoon.

Het feit dat christenen zeggen dat ze de waarheid hebben komt omdat jezus heeft gezegd Niemand komt tot de vader dan door mij, en vele christenen geloven dat alle niet christenen verloren gaan omdat ze jezus niet aanemen als hun persoonlijk verlosser!..
Ik zelf geloof dat jezus alle mensen heeft gered en dat betekend dat ik geloof in de alverzoening.
Dat is een door veel chrstenen niet erkende christelijke leer.

Maar goed om even terug te komen op moslims en de islam.
In de bijbel waarschuwd jezus dat er geen geode bomen bestaan die slechte vruchten voortbrengen, en geen slechte bomen met goede vruchten. ook staan er steeds verwijzingen in de bijbel naar een valse profeet!. veel christenen denken dat deze "valse" profeet mohammed moet zijn omdat hij in tegenstelling tot andere profeten als jesaja en elia niet de Godelijke zoon status van jezus erkend.

Ik ben persoonlijk erg benieuwd hoe jullie aankijken tegen het geweld wat voortkomt uit de islam!. 
Of uit naam van de islaam word gepleeg in de wereld en zou graag enkele kritische noten kraken.

Hoe kan het dat de islam een relige van vrede is ...Maar zoals in het voorbeeld van de boom en vruchten (woorden van jezus)..
er zoveel geweld, onderdrukking, bloed, en haat komt uit de hoek van de islam?.

Hoe kan het dat moslims claimen dat mohammed word genoemd in de bijbel terwijl daar niets over staat?...

en zeggen de bijbel te accepteren als een boek van allah terwijl de bijbel zelf zegt dat er na de bijbel geen boek meer gelijk is aan de bijbel.

----------


## [email protected]@

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Hallo mensen.
> 
> Wat wij geloven is dat jezus opgestaan is uit de dood, Hij noemde zichzelf de weg de waarheid en het leven.
> Het feit dat wij zeggen de joden hebben geen ware grondslag is omdat zij Allahs zoon jezus niet erkennen, net als moslims erkennen zij niet dat God zelf zij jij bent mijn zoon.
> 
> Het feit dat christenen zeggen dat ze de waarheid hebben komt omdat 
> Hoe kan het dat de islam een relige van vrede is ...Maar zoals in het voorbeeld van de boom en vruchten (woorden van jezus)..
> er zoveel geweld, onderdrukking, bloed, en haat komt uit de hoek van de islam?.
> ...



Wat betreft de eerste opmerking, ik denk dat bijna elke monotheistische godsdienst misbruikt is als het gaat om geweld, denk maar aan de middeleeuwse kruistochten die met geweld de moslims uit Palestina verdreven,
wat nu ook weer gedaan wordt door de Joden.


Er staan wel degelijk profetieen in de bijbel over de komst van een profeet die in de vorm van Mohammed zijn uitgekomen.
Hier enkele citaties uit het boek  Mohammed in de Bijbel van Ahmed Deedat Vertaald in het Nederlands. 

We beginnen met het volgende: 
"Zeg: 'Wat denken jullie? Als hij (de Koran) van Allah afkomstig is en jullie wijzen hem af, terwijl er een getuige van de Kinderen van Isral over het overeenkomstige ervan is die er in geloofde, en jullie waren hoogmoedig (dan zijn jullie toch onrechtvaardigen?)'. Voorwaar, Allah leidt het onrechtvaardige volk niet."
(Nederlandse vertaling van de Edele Koran, Soerah 46: "Al Ahqf" (De Zandheuvels), aya 10)

Deze aya, dit vers, is voor de ongelovigen. Het zegt; "kunnen jullie niet zien dat dit Boek van Allah, jullie Schepper is? Als je de Koran leest, met open geest, dan zie je dat dit Boek van Allah komt. De Koran bewijst zichzelf en toch geloven jullie er niet in. Kunnen jullie niet zien? Kunnen jullie niet begrijpen?"

Als we de komst van Jezus (as) beredeneren, waarom zullen we dan niet de komst van Mohammed beredeneren?
We lezen in de Bijbel, Deuteronomium 18:18 
...een profeet zal Ik hun verwekken uit het midden van hun broederen, zoals gij zijt; Ik zal mijn woorden in zijn mond leggen, en hij zal alles tot hen zeggen, wat Ik hem gebied...

Wie is die profeet, bedoeld in dit vers? Christenen zullen zeggen dat dit bedoeld is voor Jezus (as). Maar er staat niet Jezus! Een profetie is een voorspelling van iets wat in de toekomst zal gaan gebeuren. En als het dan gebeurd, dan is dat een vervulling. Wat toen voorspeld was, is nu gebeurd. Dit vers gaat volgens christenen over Jezus (as). Waarom?

Maar er is nog veel en veel meer. En voorbeeld is bijvoorbeeld het volgende: Jezus (as) zegt in Johannes 16:5-15 
...Want indien ik niet heenga, kan de Trooster niet tot u komen, maar indien ik heenga, zal ik hem tot u zenden. En als Hij komt, zal Hij de wereld overtuigen van zonde en van gerechtigheid en van oordeel... en ...doch wanneer Hij komt, de Geest der waarheid, zal Hij u de weg wijzen tot de volle waarheid; want Hij zal niet uit Zichzelf spreken, maar al wat Hij hoort, zal Hij spreken en de toekomst zal Hij u verkondigen...

Bron: www.imaan.nl

Aangezien de bijbel niet het woord van God is, kan men onmogelijk geloven dat dit het laaste heilge boek is.


'... ofschoon zij ogen hebben, niet zien en ofschoon zij oren hebben, niet horen of begrijpen.' ( Mattheus 13:13)

----------


## JanMetDePet

Achmed Deedat is een vreemde Ahmadiyya snuiter die echt werkelijk alles uit z`n context haalt. Je zou http://www.answering-islam.org/Gilchrist/muhammad.html eens moeten lezen, het gaat in op dit boekje van Deedat en laat duidelijk zijn dat zijn claims niet alleen ongegrond zijn, maar zelfs zo kortzichtig dat iedereen die de Bijbel 1 keer leest kan zien dat het voor geen meter kan kloppen.

----------


## Paul Zwaga

De ellende van veel gelovigen is dat ze denken dat ze de waarheid in pacht hebben. Dat is de reden geweest voor veel geweld, zowel bij de islam als het christendom als in andere religies.

Het tegenstrijdige van religie is dat de grondleggers voorstanders waren van liefde en vrede, maar dat volgelingen vaak het tegenovergestelde doen. Kijk naar de wereld. Hebben eeuwen van hindoesme, judasme, christendom en islam vrede en broederschap gebracht?
We moeten ons diep schamen dat we het gedachtegoed van deze grote geesten (Krishna, Boeddha, de joodse wijzen, Jezus, Mohammed) te grabbel hebben gegooid. Dat we de nadruk hebben gelegd op futiele verschillen en de wezenlijke overeenkomsten hebben veronachtzaamd.

----------


## [email protected]@

> _Geplaatst door JanMetDePet_ 
> *Achmed Deedat is een vreemde Ahmadiyya snuiter die echt werkelijk alles uit z`n context haalt. Je zou http://www.answering-islam.org/Gilchrist/muhammad.html eens moeten lezen, het gaat in op dit boekje van Deedat en laat duidelijk zijn dat zijn claims niet alleen ongegrond zijn, maar zelfs zo kortzichtig dat iedereen die de Bijbel 1 keer leest kan zien dat het voor geen meter kan kloppen.*



Als Ahmed Deedat zo'n vreemde snuiter is, waarom zijn er dan naar aanleiding van zijn boeken zoveel mensen tot de Islam bekeerd?

----------


## JanMetDePet

> Als Ahmed Deedat zo'n vreemde snuiter is, waarom zijn er dan naar aanleiding van zijn boeken zoveel mensen tot de Islam bekeerd?


Omdat hij het natuurlijk best slim aanpakt, alhoewel hij door zijn laatste boekje "Crucifixion or Crucifiction?" zo goed als uitgekotst wordt door de moslims aangezien hij een stelling inneemt die alleen de Ahmadiyya onderschrijft. (Dat Jezus wel gekruisigd is maar niet stierf aan het kruis)

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...threadid=61083 is zo`n simpel voorbeeld van hoe iets naar mijn mening expres verkeerd neergezet kan worden 

Als je bijvoorbeeld Deut. helemaal zou lezen ipv. alleen die 18:18 van Deedat te volgen, dan zul je zien dat er bijv. bij 18:7 staat;

Deut 18:7
En hij dienen zal in den Naam des HEEREN, zijns Gods, *als al zijn broederen, de Levieten*, die aldaar voor het aangezicht des HEEREN staan;

Mohammed was geen Leviet, dus 18:18 kan niet over Mohammed gaan. Of als je doorleest dan zie je; 

Deut. 18:20
Maar de profeet, die hoogmoediglijk zal handelen, sprekende een woord in Mijn Naam, hetwelk Ik hem niet geboden heb te spreken, of die spreken zal in den naam van andere goden, dezelve profeet zal sterven.

Volgens islam is Mohammed gestorven dus wederom kan Deut 18:18 niet over Mohammed gaan. (of je wilt toegeven dat de Satansverzen waar zijn en hij dus wel in naam van "andere goden" sprak toen hij zei dat de heidenen hun idolen mochten blijven aanbidden(Ibn Ishaq))

En zo rukt Deedat alles uit z`n context voor eigen gewin.. Jammer.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Hallo mensen.
> 
> Wat wij geloven is dat jezus opgestaan is uit de dood, Hij noemde zichzelf de weg de waarheid en het leven.
> Het feit dat wij zeggen de joden hebben geen ware grondslag is omdat zij Allahs zoon jezus niet erkennen, net als moslims erkennen zij niet dat God zelf zij jij bent mijn zoon.*


Dan heb je de Bijbel niet goed gelezen, want als je dat wel zou doen dan zou je zien dat Jacob ook Gods eerstgeboren zoon wordt gnoemd. Gewone mensen worden nl. aangeduide als de kinderen van God (deut. 14:1).

Weet jij als christen wat God tegen Davide heeft gezegd? Ik denk het niet.. Lees Psalm 2:7 maar eens; Hij sprak tot mij: Mijn Zoon zijt gij, Ik heb u heden verwekt..

Zoon van God is dus niet letterlijk op te vatten maar figuurlijk. Jezus zei ook dat God niet alleen zijn Vader was maar ook jullie Vader (Matth 5:45, 48).

Je leest zo vaak over zonen en dochters in de Bijbel. Gezien bovenstaande en andere passages in de Bijbel is er geen reden waarom Jezus als zoon van God letterlijk op te vatten is of in een ongeevenaarde betekenis kan worden gezien.

Dan zeg jij misschien als katholiek zijnde; Jezus is de zoon van God omdat hij geen vader had. Adam had ook geen vader en hij wordt ook zoon van God genoemd;

Lucas 3:38 ...Seth de zoon van Adam, de zoon van God.

Lees Hebreeen 7:3 eens; ...zonder vader, zonder moeder, zonder geslachtsregister, zonder begin van dagen of einde des levens en aan de Zoon van God gelijkgesteld, blijft hij priester voor altoos..

Kun je mij vertellen wie hier wordt bedoeld? 

Wij moslims noemen Jezus zoon van Maria, boodschapper van God. Niemand kan dat ontkennen en niemand zal dat ontkennen!!

Jezus noemde zichzelf 'zoon van de mensen' en hij weigerde zoon van God te worden genoemd. Lees Lucas 4:41 maar eens. En in Lucas 9: 20-21 vermaande Jezus de mensen weer omdat zij hem zoon van God noemden.

Jezus, de verwachte Messias, een profeet (zoals Jezus zichzelf omschreef) werd van onderwijzer tot zoon van God en uiteindelijk als God zelf beschouwd. Lees Johannes 3:2 en Johannes 7:40. In Matth 21:11 en Lucas 7:16 en 24:19 wordt Jezus ook als profeet omschreven.




> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Het feit dat christenen zeggen dat ze de waarheid hebben komt omdat jezus heeft gezegd Niemand komt tot de vader dan door mij, en vele christenen geloven dat alle niet christenen verloren gaan omdat ze jezus niet aanemen als hun persoonlijk verlosser!..
> Ik zelf geloof dat jezus alle mensen heeft gered en dat betekend dat ik geloof in de alverzoening.
> Dat is een door veel chrstenen niet erkende christelijke leer.*


Je komt inderdaad tot de waarheid als je Jezus aanvaardt. Maar alleen als je hem aanvaardt zoals hij heeft gewild en zoals God heeft gewild. Je kan Jezus niet zien als een God of als een zoon van God of als een offer van God voor de mensheid. Nergens heeft Jezus aangegeven als offer te dienen voor de mens. 

De erfzonde is een doctrine die door de kerk in het leven werd geroepen en zeker niet door Jezus. De erfzonde spreekt de Bijbel zelfs meermaals tegen! Deuteronomium 24:16; De vaders zullen niet om hun kinderen worden gedood, ieder zal om zijn eigen zonde gedood worden... Jeremia 31:30; Maar ieder zal om zijn eigen ongerechtigheid sterven... Lees Ezechiel 18:20, Mattheus 7:1-2 en Corinthiers 3:8 maar eens. 

Jezus verkondigde nimmer de vergeving van zonde door de kruisiging zoals christenen beweren. Het was Paulus die dit had verzonnen en zeer zeker niet Jezus die dit had verkondigd..







> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Maar goed om even terug te komen op moslims en de islam.
> In de bijbel waarschuwd jezus dat er geen geode bomen bestaan die slechte vruchten voortbrengen, en geen slechte bomen met goede vruchten. ook staan er steeds verwijzingen in de bijbel naar een valse profeet!. veel christenen denken dat deze "valse" profeet mohammed moet zijn omdat hij in tegenstelling tot andere profeten als jesaja en elia niet de Godelijke zoon status van jezus erkend.*


Hoe kan je een goddelijke status aan Jezus toekennen terwijl Jezus zich nooit als God of als goddelijk zag of benoemde?? 




> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Ik ben persoonlijk erg benieuwd hoe jullie aankijken tegen het geweld wat voortkomt uit de islam!. 
> Of uit naam van de islaam word gepleeg in de wereld en zou graag enkele kritische noten kraken.*


Geweld komt niet voort uit de Islam maar voort uit de mens. Ik ben benieuwd hoe jij kijkt naar de FEITEN;

-dat er tig priesters zijn die kinderen sexueel misbruiken waarbij het Vaticaan de priesters blijft beschermen
-dat er miljoenen mensen zijn vermoord in de naam van Jezus bij de kruistochten, heksenjachten en de inquisitie door christenen
-dat er miljoenen joden zijn vervolgd, vermoord en verkracht door de christenen

Jullie godsdienstleraren en priesters en nonnen die rondlopen met een kruisje om de nek hebben een historie aan sexueel misbruik. Kun je dat verklaren???

Iets slechts in de naam van God of in de naam van de Islam doen wil niet zeggen dat God of de Islam slecht is maar heeft alles te maken met de slechtheid van de mensen. 

ps: Moet ik je er aan herinneren dat het Vaticaan Hitler steunde of heb je de geschiedenislessen toch wel gevolgd?





> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Hoe kan het dat de islam een relige van vrede is ...Maar zoals in het voorbeeld van de boom en vruchten (woorden van jezus)..
> er zoveel geweld, onderdrukking, bloed, en haat komt uit de hoek van de islam?.*


Zie mijn reactie hierboven. En als ik jouw vergelijking ter harte mag nemen; Hoe kan het dat het Christendom een religie is van vrede en naastenliefde als je zoals in het voorbeeld van Jezus van de boom en vruchten er zoveel geweld, ondedrukking, kinderverkrachting, bloed en haat komt uit de hoek van het Christendom. 




> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Hoe kan het dat moslims claimen dat mohammed word genoemd in de bijbel terwijl daar niets over staat?...*


Je doelt op de Trooster? Dan heb ik de volgende aantekeningen inclusief vraagjes voor jou;

De christenen beweren dat Jezus met de Trooster de heilige geest bedoelt.

Een paar vraagjes;

*Is de heilige geest er altijd geweest of moest ie komen zodra Jezus wegging?*

Zowel de christenen als de moslims beamen dat de heilige geest er altijd is geweest. Welnu, dan kan de Trooster de heilige geest niet zijn.

Kijk maar;

Johannes 16:5 En nu ga Ik heen tot Dengene, die Mij gezonden heeft, en niemand van u vraagt Mij: Waar gaat Gij henen? 
Johannes 16:6 Maar omdat Ik deze dingen tot u gesproken heb, zo heeft de droefheid uw hart vervuld.
Johannes 16:7 Doch Ik zeg u de waarheid: Het is u nut, dat Ik wegga; want indien Ik niet wegga, zo zal de Trooster tot u niet komen; maar indien Ik heenga, zo zal Ik Hem tot u zenden. 
Johannes 16:8 En Die gekomen zijnde, zal de wereld overtuigen van zonde, en van gerechtigheid, en van oordeel: 
Johannes 16:9 Van zonde, omdat zij in Mij niet geloven;

*Jezus ging weg en zond de Trooster. De Trooster was er niet toen Jezus er was, maar de heilige geest was er wel toen Jezus er was. Duidelijk toch?*

Wie is dan de Trooster??

*De Islam zegt dat met de Trooster Mohammed wordt bedoeld.*

Als Jezus niet weggaat, dan zal de Trooster niet kunnen komen. Jezus zal hem zenden zegt hij.

Dan zegt Jezus dat de Trooster;

*-de wereld zal overtuigen van zonde (hetgeen Mohammed deed)
-van gerechtigheid (hetgeen Mohammed deed)
-en van oordeel (hetgeen Mohammed deed)*

De Koran spreekt voor het overgrote deel over zonde, gerechtigheid en oordeel. Mohammed sprak vrijwel alleen over deze 3 punten. De dag des oordeels speelt de hoofdrol in de Koran. Lees het boek maar!

Johannes vervolgt;

12 Nog vele dingen heb Ik u te zeggen, doch gij kunt die nu niet dragen. 
13 Maar wanneer Die zal gekomen zijn, namelijk de Geest der waarheid, Hij zal u in al de waarheid leiden; want *Hij zal van Zichzelven niet spreken, maar zo wat Hij zal gehoord hebben, zal Hij spreken*, en de toekomende dingen zal Hij u verkondigen. 
14 Die zal Mij verheerlijken; want Hij zal het uit het Mijne nemen, en zal het u verkondigen 


Jezus zegt dus dat vele dingen de mensen niet kunnen verdragen. Daarnaast spreekt Jezus over de geest der waarheid.

Mohammed stond bekend om zijn eerlijkheid en zijn betrouwbaarheid. Als joden in Mekka een geschil hadden dan werd hij erbij gehaald om te oordelen omdat zij wisten dat hij eerlijk was; zijn bijnamen waren derhalve ook 'de eerlijke, 'de betrouwbare' etc. 

Jezus zegt; Hij zal van zichzelven niet spreken, maar zo wat hij zal gehoord hebben zal hij spreken en de toekomnede dingen zal hij u verkondigen..

Dit slaat op het feit dat Mohammed niets uit zichzelf zei maar de verzen van de Koran aanhoorde van de engel Gabriel. Alles wat Mohammed hoorde van hem sprak hij uit. De toekomende dingen zijn door Mohammed verklaard; wat er zal gebeuren in de toekomst staat beschreven in de Koran en in de hadiths. We weten dat Jezus terug zal komen, we weten dat Jezus het geloof werd stevig in de mens zal maken, we weten dat voor de komst van Jezus de wereld ongelovig zal zijn en dat kinderen hun ouders bij de voornaam zullen noemen, dat de tijd sneller zal lopen en dat de maatschappij zedeloos zal geraken. Ook weten we dat er een anti-christ op aarde zal verschijnen. Mohammed heeft van alles voorspeld vanuit de wil van God..

In vers 14 zegt Jezus dat de Trooster Jezus zal verheerlijken hetgeen Mohammed ook deed. Jezus en Mohammed waren immers als 2 stralen licht vanuit dezelfde lichtbron.

Hoe kan de Trooster dan in vredesnaam de heilige geest zijn??

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> en zeggen de bijbel te accepteren als een boek van allah terwijl de bijbel zelf zegt dat er na de bijbel geen boek meer gelijk is aan de bijbel.*


Als je de Bijbel leest dan zul je zien dat er veel tegenstrijdigheden en onwaarheden in te vinden zijn. Sommige mensen zeggen dat er zelfs 150.000 fouten in de Bijbel zitten. Ik zal je een paar geven en dan wil ik daar graag een verklaring voor zodat mijn onwetendheid zal wegvagen en ik de Bijbel kan omhelsen als het ware woord van God;


2 Samul 8:4 ...en David nam van hem gevangen zeventienhonderd ruiters en twintigduizend man voetvol

Vergelijk eens met 1 Kronieken 18: 4 David veroverde op hem duizend wagens, zevenduizend ruiters en twintigduizend man voetvolk 

1 Koningen 4:26 Voorts had Salomo veertigduizend kribben voor de paarden

Vergelijk eens met 2 Kronieken 9:25 Voorts had Salomo vierduizend stallingen voor de paarden

2 Samul8:9-10 Toen Toi, de koning van Hamat, en zond Toi zijn zoon Joram naar koning David

Vergelijk eens met 1 Kronieken 18:9-10 Toen Tou, de koning van Hamat, en zond hij zijn zoon Hadoram met naar koning David

2 Samul 10:18 en David doodde van de Arameers zevenhonderd wagenpaarden en veertigduizend ruiters 

Vergelijk eens met 1 Kronieken 19:18 en David doodde van de Arameers zevenduizend wagenpaarden en veertigduizend man voetvolk.. 

2 Koningen 8:26 Tweentwintig jaar was Achazja oud, toen hij koning werd

Vergelijk eens met 2 Kronieken 22:2 Achazja was tweenveertig jaar oud, toen hij koning werd 

2 Koningen 24:8 Jojakin was achttien jaar oud hij regeerde drie maanden te Jeruzalem

Vergelijk eens met 2 Kronieken 36:9 Jojakin was achttien jaar oud hij regeerde drie maanden en tien dagen in Jeruzalem

Vergelijk ook eens met 2 Kronieken 36:9 van Het Boek Jojachin was acht jaar oud (Bijbels onderling verschillen dus ook) 

Genesis 6:3 Mijn geest zal niet altoos in de mens blijven zijn dagen zullen honderd twintig jaar zijn 

Vergelijk eens met Genesis 9:29 zo waren al de dagen van Noach negenhonderd vijftig jaar 

1 Koningen 7:26 Zij had een inhoud van tweeduizend bath

Vergelijk eens met 2 Kronieken 4:5 Zij had een inhoud van drieduizend bath 

Genesis 2:17 Maar van de boom van kennis van goed en kwaad, daarvan zult gij niet eten, want ten dage, dat gij daarvan eet, zult gij voorzeker sterven

Vergelijk eens met Genesis 5:5 Zo waren al de dagen van Adam, die hij geleefd heeft, negenhonderd dertig jaar 

En Adam had van de boom gegeten: zie Genesis 3:12 en toen heb ik gegeten

1 Korintirs 3:8 alleen zal elk zijn eigen loon krijgen naar zijn eigen werk 

Ezechil 18:20 blz. 735 De gerechtigheid van de rechtvaardige zal alleen rusten op hemzelf en de goddeloosheid van de goddeloze zal alleen rusten op hemzelf

*???Hoe kan dan Jezus (vrede zij met hem) sterven voor onze zonden???* 

Als Jezus voor ons is gestorven, en daarmee onze zonden wegneemt, dan gaan we dus allemaal naar de hemel. Dit is al in tegenstrijd met de voorgaande verzen. En ook met het volgende: 

Mattes 25: 32 En al de volken zullen voor Hem verzameld worden, en Hij zal ze van elkaar scheiden, de goeden aan zijn rechterhand die kunnen naar het paradijs, de slechte aan zijn linkerhand moeten naar het eeuwige vuur

Numeri 23:19 God is geen man, dat Hij liegen zou; of een mensenkind, dat hij berouw zou hebben 

Vergelijk eens met 1 Samul 15:35 En de Here had berouw, dat Hij Saul tot koning over Isral had aangesteld

en ook Genesis 6:6 berouwde het de Here dat hij de mens op de aarde gemaakt had, en het smartte Hem in zijn hart

en ook Genesis 6:7 want het berouwt Mij, dat ik hen gemaakt heb

en ook Exodus 32:14 En de Here kreeg berouw over het kwaad, dat Hij gezegd had zijn volk te zullen aandoen

*Hoe kan God spijt hebben???*

Jeremia 15:6 Ik ben het berouwen moe (God die moe is???) 

Als we kijken in een woordenboek wat berouw betekent, dan lezen we het volgende: Berouw = spijt over verkeerde daad, spijt of teleurstelling doen hebben. 

*Dus God die alles geschapen heeft en alles regelt, de Almachtige die alles weet, maakt fouten waar hij spijt van heeft??? Hoe kan God fouten maken alwijs dat Hij is de Schepper van de Hemelen en Aarde???* 

1 Korintirs 14:33 want God is geen God van wanorde, maar van vrede

Vergelijk eens met Jesaja 45:7 die het heil bewerkt en het onheil schep 

en ook 1 Samul 16:14 en een boze geest, die van de Here kwam 

en ook 2 Tessalonicenzen 2:11 daarom zendt God hun een dwaling, die bewerkt, dat zij de leugen geloven

*Is voor God alles mogelijk of niet???*

Marcus 10:27 want alle dingen zijn mogelijk bij God 

en ook Mattes 19:26 bij God zijn alle dingen mogelijk 

Vergelijk eens met Richteren 1:19 En de Here was met Juda maar hij was niet in staat de bewoners van de vlakte te verdrijven, want dezen hadden ijzeren strijdwagens

1 Timoteus 6:16 de Koning der koningen en de Here der Heren en een ontoegankelijk licht bewoont

Vergelijk eens met 1 Koningen 8:12 De Here heeft gezegd in donkerheid te willen wonen

*Stelt God mensen op de proef of niet??*

Jakobus 1:13 God kan door het kwade niet verzocht worden en Hijzelf brengt ook niemand in verzoeking

Vergelijk eens met Genesis 22:1 Hierna gebeurde het, dat God Abraham op de proef stelde 

Johannes 5:37 Gij hebt nooit zijn stem gehoord of zijn gedaante gezien 

en ook Johannes 1:18 Niemand heeft ooit God gezien 

en ook Timotes 6:16 die geen der mensen gezien heeft of zien kan 

en ook Exodus 33:20 Gij zult mijn aangezicht niet kunnen zien, want geen mens zal mij zien

Vergelijk eens met Exodus 33: 11 En de Here sprak tot Mozes van aangezicht tot aangezicht, zoals iemand spreekt met zijn vriend

en ook met Genesis 12:7 Toen verscheen de Here aan Abraham en zeide

en ook met Genesis 32:30 ik heb God gezien, van aangezicht tot aangezicht en mijn leven is behouden gebleven

en ook met Exodus 24:10 En zij zagen de God van Isral 

en ook met Ezechil 1:28 Aldus was het voorkomen van de verschijning van de heerlijkheid des Heren. 

en ook met Amos 9:1 Ik zag de Here staan bij het altaar, en Hij zeide 

en ook met Johannes 14:9 Wie mij gezien heeft, heeft de vader gezien

Johannes 5:31-32 Indien Ik getuig van van Mijzelf, is mijn getuigenis niet waar, een ander is het die van Mij getuigt... 

Vergelijk eens met Johannes 8:14 Ook al getuig Ik van Mijzelf, toch is mijn getuigenis waar 

*Ook de laatste woorden van Jezus aan het kruis zijn verschillend.* 

Kijk naar Mattes 27:46 Omstreeks het negende uur riep Jezus met luider stem, zeggende: Eli, Eli, lama sabachtani? Dat is: Mijn God, Mijn God, waarom hebt Gij Mij verlaten??? 

En kijk naar Marcus 15:34 blz. 49 En op het negende uur riep Jezus met luider stem: Eloi, Eloi, lama sabachtani, hetgeen betekent: Mijn God, Mijn God, waarom hebt Gij mij verlaten 

Vergelijk eens met Lucas 23:46 en Jezus riep met luider stem: Vader, in uw handen beveel Ik mijn geest. En toen Hij dat gezegd had, gaf Hij de geest

en met Johannes 19:30 blz. 103 

Toen Jezus dan de zure wijn genomen had, zeide Hij: Het is volbracht! En Hij boog het hoofd en gaf de geest 


Meer verschillen in deze verzen ; wilde Jezus (vzmh) zelf drinken (19:29) of nam iemand anders het initiatief (15:36). Scheurde de tempel voor zijn dood of erna? Blz. 30 en 49 na zijn dood, blz. 80 voor zijn dood. Lees deze verzen goed door en zie de verschillen. (???) 

1 Johannes 3:9 Een ieder, die uit God geboren is, doet geen zonden

Vergelijk eens met 2 Kronieken 6:36 er is immers geen mens die niet zondigt

Dus ook hier weer is het feit dat Jezus voor onze zonden gestorven is, een groot vraagteken. 

Johannes 3:13 En niemand is opgevaren naar de hemel 

Vergelijk eens met 2 Koningen 2:11 Alzo voer Elia in een storm ten hemel 

Galaten 5:2-3 Zie, ik, Paulus, zeg u: indien gij u laat besnijden, zal Christus u geen nut doen 

Vergelijk eens met Genesis 17:10 + 13-14 dat bij u al wat mannelijk is besneden worden, gij zult het vlees van uw voorhuid laten besnijden, en dat zal tot een teken van het verbond zijn tussen Mij en u

*Paulaus die dus het verbod waar Jezus zich aan hield opheft???!*

'moet voorzeker besneden worden... En de onbesnedene, de man namelijk, die het vlees van zijn voorhuid niet laat besnijden, die mens zal uitgeroeid worden uit zijn volksgenoten: hij heeft mijn verbond verbroken.. -----> * Als dit niet het bewijs is dat Paulus de verkeerde weg is ingeslagen dan weet ik het niet meer* 

Vergelijk met Exodus 12:43 wanneer gij hem besneden heb ... dan zal ieder van het mannelijk geslacht, die bij hem behoort, besneden worden 

en vergelijk met Leviticus 12:3 En op de achtste dag zal het vlees van zijn voorhuid besneden worden

*Wat is nu het belangrijkste? Dat wat God ons bevolen heeft, of wat Paulus gezegd heeft??? Of is god van gedachte veranderd???*

Dit zijn slechts enkele tegenstrijdigheden in het OT en Nt die aangeven wat ik bedoel met niet kloppen. Maar het opmerkelijkste vind ik dat Pualus de wetten afschaft terwijl God hem duidelijk zegt dat wie de wetten afschaft door Hem vervloekt zal zijn. 

Je zal er nog meer aantreffen als je de doctrines van het moderne Christendom zoals de 3-eenheid, goddelijkheid Jezus, Jezus als zoon van God, erfzonde en verzoening vergelijkt met het OT en het Evangelie van Jezus Christus. Om maar niet te spreken over het degraderen van en slecht spreken over vele profeten in de Bijbel; zij zouden valse goden aanbidden en zij worden beschuldigd van incest, verkrachtiging en overspel. Hoe kunnen boodschappers van God zo worden omeschreven??!

Ik zal er eentje uitpakken; 

2 Samuel 11:4-5) Daarop zond david boden om haar te halen. Zij kwam tot hem en hij lag bij haar, zij had zich van haar onreinheid gezuiverd; daarna keerde zij terug naar haar huis. En de vrouw werd zwanger en liet David weten: Ik ben zwanger.

Dan is mijn vraag aan jou de volgende: Hoe kon David geaccepteerd worden in de stamboom van Jezus als het begon met een persoon die overspel pleegde? God verhoedde dit!!!

Spreekt dit Deut. 23:2 niet zwaar tegen; Een bastaard zal niet in de gemeente de Heren komen, zelfs zijn tiende geslacht zal niet in de gemeente des Heren komen.

Ken je het verhaal van Ammon (zoon van David) en dat van Absalom en dat van Juda en Tamar? Geloof jij dat God de verkeerde mensen stuurt als Zijn boodschappers Wortel? 

Ik kan je vertellen dat geen enkele moslim een boek zou schrijven waarin een Israelitische profeet zoals Juda, David en ga zo verder beschuldigd wordt van incest, overspel, verkrachting of prostitutie.

Alle profeten zijn gestuurd voor leiding van de mensheid. dat valt moeilijk te ontkennen. Wel, als zij voor leiding zijn gezorgd hoe kunnen zulke daden dan aan hen worden toegeschreven??

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_


Neem onderstaande punten eens door katholieke engel;

*Was Jezus Vredelievend en Barmhartig?* 

De geboorte van Jezus werd aangekondigd met vrede op aarde, ondanks dat zei Jezus, "Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om vrede te brengen op de aarde; Ik ben niet gekomen om vrede te brengen, maar het *zwaard* .." (Mattheus 10:34) "en die geen heeft, die verkope zijn kleed, en kope een *zwaard*. (Lukas 22:36) "Doch deze mijn vijanden, die niet hebben gewild, dat ik over hen koning zoude zijn, *brengt ze hier, en slaat ze hier voor mij dood* ." (Lukas 19:27. In een gelijkenis, maar niet afkeurend gesproken.)

Het verbranden van ongelovigen gedurende de tijd van de Inquisitie was gebaseerd op de woorden van Jezus " Zo iemand in Mij niet blijft, die is buiten geworpen, gelijkerwijs de rank, en is verdord; en men vergadert dezelve, en men werpt ze in het vuur, en zij worden verbrand." (Johannes 15:6)

Jezus keek naar zijn critici "*met toorn* " (Markus 3:5), en viel kooplui aan met een *zweep*  (Johannes 2:15). Hij liet onschuldige dieren verdrinken (Mattheus 8:32). Hij *weigerde een ziek kind te genezen* , tot hij door de moeder onder druk werd gezet (Mattheus 15:22-28).

Het meest opvallende aspect van zijn karakter was zijn promotie van eeuwige kwelling. "De Zoon des mensen [Jezus zelf] zal Zijn engelen uitzenden, en zij zullen uit Zijn Koninkrijk vergaderen al de ergernissen, en degenen, die de ongerechtigheid doen; En zullen dezelve in den vurigen oven werpen; daar zal wening zijn en knersing der tanden.." (Mattheus 13:41-42) " En indien uw hand u ergert, houwt ze af; het is u beter verminkt tot het leven in te gaan, dan de twee handen hebbende, heen te gaan in de hel, in het onuitblusselijk vuur" (Markus 9:43)

*Heeft Jezus "Familie waarden" gepromoot?* 

"Indien iemand tot Mij komt en niet *haat*  zijn vader, en moeder, en vrouw, en kinderen, en broeders, en zusters, ja, ook zelfs zijn eigen leven, die kan Mijn discipel niet zijn. " (Lukas 14:26)

"Want Ik ben gekomen, om den mens tweedrachtig te maken tegen zijn vader, en de dochter tegen haar moeder, en de schoondochter tegen haar schoonmoeder. En zij zullen des mensen vijanden worden, die zijn huisgenoten zijn " (Mattheus 10:35-36)

Als n van zijn discipelen tijd vroeg voor zijn vaders begrafenis, zei Jezus afkeurend: " Volg Mij, en laat de doden hun doden begraven." (Mattheus 8:22)

Jezus gebruikte nooit het woord "familie." Hij is nooit getrouwd en heeft nooit kinderen verwekt. Tegen zijn eigen moeder zei hij, " Vrouw, wat heb Ik met u te doen? " (Johannes 2:4)

*Wat waren zijn gezichtspunten in zake gelijkheid en sociale rechtvaardigheid?* 

*Jezus moedigde het slaan van slaven aan* : " En die dienstknecht, welke geweten heeft den wil zijns heeren, en zich niet bereid, noch naar zijn wil gedaan heeft, die zal met vele slagen geslagen worden.." (Lukas12:47) nooit keurde hij slavernij af, maar gebruikte de meester-slaaf relatie in veel van zijn gelijkenissen.

Hij deed niet alles om de armoede te verlichten. In plaats van de dure zalf te verkopen ten behoeve van de armen, verspilde Jezus het aan zichzelf, zeggende, " Want de armen hebt gij altijd met u." (Markus 14:3-7)

Er werden geen vrouwen gekozen als discipel of uitgenodigd voor het laatste avondmaal.

*Welk moreel advies gaf Jezus?* 

"en er zijn gesnedenen, die zichzelven gesneden hebben, om het Koninkrijk der hemelen. Die dit vatten kan, vatte het." (Mattheus 19:12) Sommige gelovigen, zoals b.v. kerkvader Origenes, nam dit vers letterlijk en castreerde zichzelf. Zelfs metaforisch, getuigt dit advies van een aparte smaak.

Als u iets fouts doet met uw hand of oog, snij/trek het uit (Mattheus 5:29-30, in een seksueel verband). 

*Trouwen met een gescheiden vrouw is overspel* . (Mattheus 5:32) 

Maak geen plannen voor de toekomst. (Mattheus 6:34) 

Spaar geen geld. (Mattheus 6:19-20) 

Zorg dat je niet rijk wordt. (Markus 10:21-25) 

Verkoop alles en geef het aan de armen. (Lukas 12:33) 

Werk niet voor voedsel (Johannes 6:27) 

Hebt geen seksuele hartstocht. (Mattheus 5:28) 

Zorg er voor dat mensen je vervolgen. (Mattheus 5:11) 

Laat iedereen weten dat je beter bent dan de rest. (Mattheus 5:13-16) 

Neem geld van hen die geen spaargeld hebben en geef het aan de rijke investeerder. (Lukas 19:23-26) 

Als iemand iets van je steelt, probeer dan niet het terug te krijgen. (Lukas 6:30) 

Als iemand je slaat, nodig hem dan uit het opnieuw te doen. (Mattheus 5:39) 

Als je een rechtszaak verliest, geef meer dan het vonnis verlangt. (Mattheus 5:40) 

Als iemand u dwingt een mijl mee te lopen, ga dan twee mijlen mee. (Mattheus 5:41) 

Als iemand u om iets vraagt, geef het dan zonder vragen. (Mattheus 5:42) 


*Was Jezus betrouwbaar?* 

Hij vergiste zich met zijn bewering dat mosterdzaad "de kleinste van alle zaden is" (Mattheus.13:32), en dat zout zijn "smaak kan verliezen" (Mattheus 5:13).

Jezus zei, als men iemand een"dwaas" noemt, zal men strafbaar zijn door het helle vuur. (Mattheus 5:22), hijzelf echter, noemde mensen "dwazen" (Mattheus 23:17).

Wat betreft zijn eigen eerlijkheid, Jezus gaf twee tegenstrijdige opinies: " Indien Ik van Mijzelven getuig, Mijn getuigenis is niet waarachtig " (Johannes 5:31), 

" Hoewel Ik van Mijzelven getuig, zo is nochtans Mijn getuigenis waarachtig " (Johannes 8:14).

*Was Jezus het voorbeeld zoals het Christendom hem portreteert* 

Geheel onlogisch vervloekte hij een vijgenboom, wegens het niet dragen van vruchten buiten het seizoen (Mattheus 21:18-19, and Markus 11:13-14). Hij beging een overtreding, door op de sabbat graan te stelen. (Markus 2:23), en hij moedigde zijn discipelen aan, een ezel mee te nemen, zonder het te vragen (Mattheus 21).

De door christenen vaak als "nederig" omschreven Jezus zei dat hij "grootser was dan de tempel" (Mattheus 12:6), "grootser dan Jona" (Mattheus 12:41), en "grootser dan Salomo" (Mattheus 12:42). "Wie met Mij niet is, die is tegen Mij" (Mattheus 12:30).


De "Gouden Regel" is al meerdere keren gezegd door andere religieuze leiders. (Confucius: "Doe anderen niet aan wat u niet wilt dat zij u aan doen.") "De andere wang toekeren" moedigt slachtoffers aan uit te nodigen tot meer gewelddadigheid. "hebt u naaste lief" geldt alleen voor medegelovigen. (De Joden noch Jezus vertoonden veel liefde voor vreemde religies). Enkele van de zaligsprekingen ("Gezegend zijn de vredestichters") zijn acceptabel, maar ze zijn alle voorwaarde voor *toekomstige*  beloning, niet gebaseerd op respect voor menselijk leven of waarden.

Veel geleerden twijfelen aan het historische bestaan van Jezus. Albert Schweitzer zei, "De historische Jezus is naar onze tijd gerekend, vreemd en mysterieus." Geen enkele schrijver uit de eerste eeuw bevestigt het Jezus verhaal. Het nieuwe testament is intern tegenstrijdig en bevat meer dan veel aanwijsbare historische fouten. 

Jezus wordt vaak ten onrechte afgeschilderd door christenen als de vredelievende en vergevende zoon van God die op aarde was gekomen om enkel naastenliefde te prediken. Bovenstaande bewoordingen werpen een ander licht op de zaak. Jezus was inderdaad vredelievend en promootte naastenliefde. Maar tav wie deed hij deed? bad hij bijv. voor ongelovigen? Niet volgens de woorden van Jezus zelf. Zoals alle voorgaande profeten was Jezus strak in zowel de uitleg als de implementatie van de wetten! Hij week hier zelden van af. En als hij dit deed, dan met inspraak van God..

Moslims geloven in Jezus en erkennen hem als n van de meest vredelievende profeten ooit. Jezus moet worden beoordeeld naar de maatstaven die toen golden en naar de maatstaven die God hem stelde. In dat opzicht was Jezus een waar voorbeeld voor de mens! Dat geldt voor alle boodschappers van God. Zij zijn mensen van hun tijd en kunnen niet naar maatstaven van de wegwerpmaatschappij vandaag de dag die in teken staat van sex, ijdel vertoon en puur leedvermaak worden beoordeeld!

----------


## Bismilaah

Christenen willen maar al te vaak vol trots en hoogmoed aangeven dat Allah een andere god zou zijn dan de God van Adam, Noah, Abraham, Mozes en Jezus. Zij willen hem liever zien als een of andere maangod.

De God van Jezus is precies dezelfde God als de God van Mohammed, maar de God die in de Bijbel wordt geportreteerd is niet de God waar Jezus en Mohammed over spraken;

De God van Mohammed, Jezus en Abraham waar ik heilig in geloof is nl niet de God van het Verdraaide Woord.. 

Let maar eens op;


Koran 19:64 Ik heb een God die niet vergeet..
Psalmen 13:2 Hoe lang, HEERE, zult Gij mij steeds vergeten?

Koran 2:255 Ik heb een God die niet slaapt.. 
Psalmen 44:24 Waak op, waarom zoudt Gij slapen, HEERE! Ontwaak, verstoot niet in eeuwigheid. 

Koran 6:103 Mijn God kan niet gezien worden..
Genesis 32:30 En Jakob noemde den naam dier plaats Pniel: Want, zeide hij, ik heb God gezien van aangezicht tot aangezicht, en mijn ziel is gered geweest. 

Koran 50:38 ik heb een God die niet moe kan worden..
Exodus 31:17 Hij zal tussen Mij en tussen de kinderen Israels een teken in eeuwigheid zijn; dewijl de HEERE, in zes dagen, den hemel en de aarde gemaakt, en op den zevenden dag gerust en Zich verkwikt heeft. 

Koran 112:1-4 Ik heb een God die niet menselijk is..
Genesis 1:26 En God zeide: Laat Ons mensen maken, naar Ons beeld...

Koran 4:135 Ik moet altijd God Vrezen u ook?
2 Samul 22:27 Bij den reine houdt Gij U rein; maar bij den verkeerde houdt Gij U verdraaid. 

Koran 49:13 Mijn God Hoeft niet naar de aarde toe te komen om te zien wat wij doen..
Genesis 11:5 Toen kwam de HEERE neder, om te bezien de stad en den toren, die de kinderen der mensen bouwden. 
6 En de HEERE zeide: Ziet, zij zijn enerlei volk, en hebben allen enerlei spraak; en dit is het, dat zij beginnen te maken; maar nu, zoude hun niet afgesneden worden al wat zij bedacht hebben te maken? 
7 Kom aan, laat Ons nedervaren, en laat Ons hun spraak aldaar verwarren, opdat iegelijk de spraak zijns naasten niet hore. 
8 Alzo verstrooide hen de HEERE van daar over de ganse aarde; en zij hielden op de stad te bouwen. 
9 Daarom noemde men haar naam Babel; want aldaar verwarde de HEERE de spraak der ganse aarde, en van daar verstrooide hen de HEERE over de ganse aarde. 

Koran 29:1 Mijn God werkt rechtvaardig met de wet erbij, die van u ook?
Romeinen 3:28 Wij besluiten dan, dat de mens door het geloof gerechtvaardigd wordt, zonder de werken der wet. 

Koran 112:1 mijn God is te verheven om kinderen te hebben die van u ook?
Hebren 5:5 Alzo heeft ook Christus Zichzelven niet verheerlijkt, om Hogepriester te worden, maar Die tot Hem gesproken heeft: Gij zijt Mijn Zoon, heden heb Ik U gegenereerd.

Koran 30:6 mijn God zal nooit zijn belofte breken...die van u ook?
Leviticus 26:44 En hierenboven is dit ook; als zij in het land hunner vijanden zullen zijn, zal Ik hen niet verwerpen, noch van hen walgen, om een einde van hen te maken, vernietigende Mijn verbond met hen; want Ik ben de HEERE, hun God!

Koran 60:8 mijn God verbiedt het om kinderen vrouwen en onschuldigen te vermoorden die van u ook?
Ezechil 9:6 Doodt ouden, jongelingen en maagden, en kinderkens en vrouwen, tot verdervens toe; maar genaakt aan niemand, op denwelken het teken is, en begint van Mijn heiligdom. En zij begonnen van de oude mannen, die voor het huis waren.

Koran 6:59 ik heb een God die van Alles op de hoogte is u ook? 
Genesis 3:8 En zij hoorden de stem van den HEERE God, wandelende in den hof, aan de wind des daags. Toen verborg zich Adam en zijn vrouw voor het aangezicht van den HEERE God, in het midden van het geboomte des hofs. 
Genesis 3:9 En de HEERE God riep Adam, en zeide tot hem: Waar zijt gij? 

Koran 48:23 ik heb een God die niet van mening verandert en altijd de beste beslissingen neemt u ook? 
Genesis 6:7 En de HEERE zeide: Ik zal den mens, die Ik geschapen heb, verdelgen van den aardbodem, van den mens tot het vee, tot het kruipend gedierte, en tot het gevogelte des hemels toe; want het berouwt Mij, dat Ik hen gemaakt heb.

Koran 7:28 mijn God beveelt me niet om slechte dngen te doen die van u ook?
Exodus 3:22 Maar elke vrouw zal van haar naburin, en van de waardin haars huizes, eisen zilveren vaten, en gouden vaten, en klederen; die zult gijlieden op uw zonen, en op uw dochteren leggen, en gij zult Egypte beroven.

Koran 6:164 Mijn God bestraft me niet voor wat mijn vader doet die van u ook?
Exodus 20:5 Gij zult u voor die niet buigen, noch hen dienen; want Ik, de HEERE uw God, ben een ijverig God, Die de misdaad der vaderen bezoek aan de kinderen, aan het derde, en aan het vierde lid dergenen, die Mij haten;

Aan bovenstaande kun je dus duidelijk zien dat de Bijbel weliswaar het woord van God bevat, maar dat er veel onwaarheden en onjuistheden in zitten tav God..

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_


Matthus 5:17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen, om die te ontbinden, maar te vervullen. 
18 Want voorwaar zeg Ik u: Totdat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, zal er niet een jota noch een tittel van de wet voorbijgaan, totdat het alles zal zijn geschied.

Jakobus 2:17 Alzo ook het geloof, indien het de werken niet heeft, is bij zichzelven dood.

Lukas 16:17 En het is lichter, dat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, dan dat een tittel der wet valle. 

Johannes 14:15 Indien gij Mij liefhebt, zo bewaart Mijn geboden.

Matthus 19:17 Onderhoud de geboden.

Psalmen 62:13 En de goedertierenheid, o Heere! is Uwe; want Gij zult een iegelijk vergelden naar zijn werk.

* Waarom dan volgen de christenen de wetten niet meer vraag je je af*

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_


*Grootste verschil tussen Islam en Christendom*

De kijk op Jezus;

Moslims zien hem als een boodschapper van God zoals de Bijbel en de Koran aangeven, en de christenen zien hem als half god half mens, sommige christenen zien hem als god, sommige christenen zien hem als een zoon van god. 

Er is niets Goddelijks aan Jezus, Jezus heeft nooit beweerd God te zijn en 'zoon van God' wordt verkeerd begrepen door de christenen. Adam wordt ook zoon van God genoemd (Hebreeen 7:3) als ook David (Psalm 2:7). Zoon van God moet worden gezien in de context 'geliefde van God'. Jammer genoeg is dat iets dat de christenen nooit hebben kunnen begrijpen. Zij hebben zich wel allerlei dogma's toegeeigend die niets te maken hebben met de leer van Jezus, maar iets simpels als zoon van God wordt zo opgeblazen dat vandaag de dag Jezus hoofdschuddend naar de christelijke massa zou kijken.

Jezus noemde zich 'zoon van de mensen' en weigerde 'zoon van God' te worden genoemd. Dit wordt duidelijk in Lucas 4:41;

*'Van velen voeren ook boze geesten uit, roepende en zeggende; Gij zijt de zoon van God. En hij bestrafte hen en liet hen niet toe te spreken, omdat ze wisten dat hij de Christus was.'*

Er zijn nog een aantal verzen in de Bijbel die hetzelfde aangeven.

*Jezus, de verwachte Messias, profeet, van onderwijzer tot zoon van God, tot Heer, tot God*

Johannes 3:2; ...deze kwam des nachts tot hem en zeide tot hem: Rabbi, wij weten dat gij van God gekome zijt als leraar...

Johannes 6:14; Toen dan de mensen zagen welk teken hij verricht had zeiden zij: Deze is waarlijk de profeet die in de wereld komen zou..

Jezus wordt ook een profeet genoemd in Johannes 7:40, Matth 21:11 en in Lucas 7:16 en 24:19

In Handelingen 9:20 wordt Jezus zoon van God genoemd en uiteindelijk Heer.

Vandaag de dag zijn er christenen die Jezus aanbidden ipv God er zijn zelfs christenen die Maria aanbidden als ware het een godin..  :Confused:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_


Matthus 15:9 *Doch tevergeefs eren zij Mij, lerende leringen, die geboden van mensen zijn.*

Bovenstaande vers uit Matthus uitgesproken door Jezus. Kan je mij die uitleggen aub?

Of zal ik 'm voor je uitleggen:

Jezus zegt hier dat zij (de mensen) hem tevergeefs zullen eren, lerende leringen (zoon van God, goddelijkheid van Jezus, 3-eenheid, erfzonde etc.), die geboden van mensen zijn..

Hier voorspelt Jezus dat mensen hem zullen eren door geboden die mensen zelf hebben verzonnen. 

Duidelijker kan volgens mij niet..  :Smilie:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_


*Hoeveel beelden van Maria en Jezus zie ik niet staan in de kerk..???*


Exodus 20:4 Gij zult u geen gesneden beeld, noch enige gelijkenis maken, van hetgeen boven in den hemel is, noch van hetgeen onder op de aarde is, noch van hetgeen in de wateren onder de aarde is. 

Exodus 20:25 Maar indien gij Mij een stenen altaar zult maken, zo zult gij dit niet bouwen van gehouwen steen; zo gij uw houwijzer daarover verheft, zo zult gij het ontheiligen. 

Deuteronomium 5:8 Gij zult u geen gesneden beeld maken, noch enige gelijkenis, van hetgeen boven in den hemel, of onder op de aarde is; of in het water onder de aarde is;


*Jezus sprak deze verzen ook uit en hij benadrukte ze. Waarom doen jullie dan het tegenovergestelde katholieke engel???*

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_


En nog iets;

*Hoe wordt de paus door christenen genoemd? Heilige vader of vader toch?*

Dan heb ik heel slecht nieuws voor jullie;

*Matteus:9 En gij zult niemand uw vader noemen op de aarde; want Een is uw Vader, namelijk Die in de hemelen is.*

 :zwaai:

----------


## Rubicon

Ik begrijp de bedoeling van Moslims bij dit soort discussies nooit. Moslims doen altijd zoveel moeite om Christenen ervan te overtuigen dat de bijbel vol fouten zit. Het maximale wat Moslims hiermee kunnen bereiken is dat ik van mijn Christelijk geloof afval. In dat geval zou ik me misschien bekeren tot het Jodendom of Boeddhisme. Of ik zou atheist worden. Maar nooit zal ik door dit soort argumentaties Moslim worden.

Maar het is toch jullie bedoeling Christenen te bekeren tot de Islam? Dan moeten jullie mij vertellen wat er zo leuk is aan de Islam. Jullie moeten niet zoveel tijd verspillen aan wat er allemaal fout is aan het Christendom, maar je moet je tijd besteden aan uitleggen waarom de Islam zo goed is, en waarom ik moslim zou moeten worden.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *Ik begrijp de bedoeling van Moslims bij dit soort discussies nooit. Moslims doen altijd zoveel moeite om Christenen ervan te overtuigen dat de bijbel vol fouten zit. Het maximale wat Moslims hiermee kunnen bereiken is dat ik van mijn Christelijk geloof afval. In dat geval zou ik me misschien bekeren tot het Jodendom of Boeddhisme. Of ik zou atheist worden. Maar nooit zal ik door dit soort argumentaties Moslim worden.*


Mijn bedoeling en die van veel moslims is ook niet om jou te overtuigen dat de Bijbel verdraaid is. Mijn bedoeling is om aan te geven dat de Bijbel verdraaid is (in mijn ogen) en om aan te geven dat het woord van Jezus verdraaid is. Het christelijk geloof is vnl gebaseerd op de leer van Pualus en geenszins op de leer van Jezus. Ik geef dit alleen maar aan en ik gebruik hierbij de Bijbel, niet eens de Koran..





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Maar het is toch jullie bedoeling Christenen te bekeren tot de Islam? Dan moeten jullie mij vertellen wat er zo leuk is aan de Islam. Jullie moeten niet zoveel tijd verspillen aan wat er allemaal fout is aan het Christendom, maar je moet je tijd besteden aan uitleggen waarom de Islam zo goed is, en waarom ik moslim zou moeten worden.*


Helemaal niet! De bedoeling van moslims is om het paradijs te verdienen, om God te dienen, om goed te zijn voor buren, om armen te helpen en de zwakkeren bij te staan. Ik ben niet verantwoordelijk voor jouw bestemming of jouw daden, dat heb jij in je handen.

At the end of the day wordt mij niet gevraagd of ik Rubicon heb bekeerd, maar wordt mij gevraagd of ik mijn gebed heb verricht en of ik de waarheid heb gesproken. 

Christenen gaan de vaak de discussie aan met moslims in een trant van hoe kan de Islam een religie zijn van God als er zoveel onrecht en oorlog en moorden etc is in islamitische landen. Dan zeg ik; lees de Koran (want dat hebben zij nooit gedaan, op een paar versregels na) en de uitleg van de Koran en je ziet dat de Islam een religie is van vrede en barmhartigheid. Hoe moslims bijv. met elkaar omgaan in Algerije heeft niets met Islam te maken maar alles met de duivel.

----------


## Rubicon

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Mijn bedoeling en die van veel moslims is ook niet om jou te overtuigen dat de Bijbel verdraaid is. Mijn bedoeling is om aan te geven dat de Bijbel verdraaid is (in mijn ogen) en om aan te geven dat het woord van Jezus verdraaid is.*


Tja, ik struikel al over de eerste twee zinnen. In de eerste zin zeg je dat het niet je bedoeling is mij ervan te overtuigen dat de bijbel vol fouten zit, en in de tweede zin schrijf je dat dat nou juist wel je bedoeling is...




> *
> Het christelijk geloof is vnl gebaseerd op de leer van Pualus en geenszins op de leer van Jezus. Ik geef dit alleen maar aan en ik gebruik hierbij de Bijbel, niet eens de Koran..*


Inderdaad is de Christelijke kerk en leer voor een groot deel gebaseerd op de brieven van Paulus, maar Paulus is daar zelf door Christus toe geroepen (op zijn reis naar Damascus). En daarnaast is het Christendom voor een zeer belangrijk deel gebaseerd op de vier evangelieen, waar Paulus niets mee te maken heeft gehad.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *Tja, ik struikel al over de eerste twee zinnen. In de eerste zin zeg je dat het niet je bedoeling is mij ervan te overtuigen dat de bijbel vol fouten zit, en in de tweede zin schrijf je dat dat nou juist wel je bedoeling is...*


Tja, dat jij het verschil niet weet tussen aangeven en overtuigen daar kan ik weinig aan doen. Probeer dat onderscheid eens door te hebben dan praten we verder.  :knipoog: 





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Inderdaad is de Christelijke kerk en leer voor een groot deel gebaseerd op de brieven van Paulus, maar Paulus is daar zelf door Christus toe geroepen (op zijn reis naar Damascus). En daarnaast is het Christendom voor een zeer belangrijk deel gebaseerd op de vier evangelieen, waar Paulus niets mee te maken heeft gehad.*


Maar de evangelieen vertonen op alle punten die het Christendom uit de evangelieen haalt flinke tegenstrijdigheden. De basis van het Christendom ; Jezus dood door kruisiging (gezien als offer) is een evangelie van Paulus, niet van Jezus. Daar vloeit alles uit voor binnen het Christendom.

Paulus heeft de wetten afgeschaft, niet Jezus die zei dat hij er was om ze te vervullen niet om ze te ontbinden. Paulus kan eerder als verrader van het gedachtengoed van Jezus gezien worden dan als ware apostel.

Paulus heeft Jezus nooit gezien, doch hij weet wel de grondbeginselen van Jezus te verwijderen uit het geloof en zijn eigen uitleg er aan te geven?? Dat gaat er bij mij niet in..

----------


## Rubicon

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Tja, dat jij het verschil niet weet tussen aangeven en overtuigen daar kan ik weinig aan doen. Probeer dat onderscheid eens door te hebben dan praten we verder.*


Dat vind ik een beetje gezocht. Als je iets aangeeft, hoop je natuurlijk wel dat de ander het met je eens zal zijn en dat hij uiteindelijk zich door jou zal laten overtuigen. Anders heb ik het gevoel dat we maar in het luchtledige praten. 

Ik geef tenminste eerlijk toe dat ik wel hoop dat ik mensen door mijn standpunten kan overtuigen. Ik weet zeker dat jij het leuk zou vinden als mensen zich door jouw bijdragen bekeren tot de Islam...





> *Maar de evangelieen vertonen op alle punten die het Christendom uit de evangelieen haalt flinke tegenstrijdigheden. De basis van het Christendom ; Jezus dood door kruisiging (gezien als offer) is een evangelie van Paulus, niet van Jezus. Daar vloeit alles uit voor binnen het Christendom.
> 
> Paulus heeft de wetten afgeschaft, niet Jezus die zei dat hij er was om ze te vervullen niet om ze te ontbinden. Paulus kan eerder als verrader van het gedachtengoed van Jezus gezien worden dan als ware apostel.
> 
> Paulus heeft Jezus nooit gezien, doch hij weet wel de grondbeginselen van Jezus te verwijderen uit het geloof en zijn eigen uitleg er aan te geven?? Dat gaat er bij mij niet in..*


Paulus heeft (de herrezen) Jezus wel gezien, op zijn reis naar Damascus. Van Christus heeft Paulus toen de opdracht gekregen de naam van Jezus onder de volken bekend te maken. Paulus kan dus moeilijk als verrader van het Christendom gezien worden. Dankzij Paulus is het Christendom juist uitgegroeid tot een wereldgodsdienst.

Bovendien blijkt ook uit de evangelieen dat de joodse wet na de kruisiging van Jezus is vervallen. Het voorhangsel in de tempel, wat de Joden van de niet-Joden moest scheiden, scheurde toen doormidden. Daarmee werd aangegeven dat God geen onderscheid meer maakt tussen Joden en niet-Joden. 

Tenslotte is er geen sprake van dat Paulus de grondbeginselen van de leer van Jezus heeft verwijderd. Naastenliefde en barmhartigheid staan bij Paulus ook hoog in het vaandel. Zijn eigen geschiedenis is daar het beste voorbeeld van. Na zijn bekering is hij veranderd van een meedogenloze godsdienstfanaat in iemand die alleen door prediking het Christelijk geloof verspreid heeft..

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *Dat vind ik een beetje gezocht. Als je iets aangeeft, hoop je natuurlijk wel dat de ander het met je eens zal zijn en dat hij uiteindelijk zich door jou zal laten overtuigen. Anders heb ik het gevoel dat we maar in het luchtledige praten. 
> 
> Ik geef tenminste eerlijk toe dat ik wel hoop dat ik mensen door mijn standpunten kan overtuigen. Ik weet zeker dat jij het leuk zou vinden als mensen zich door jouw bijdragen bekeren tot de Islam...*


Nogmaals ik hoop niets en ik wil niet overtuigen. Ik geef alleen maar aan. En als je van menig bent dat het anders is dan wil ik op basis van argumenten hoe het dan wil in elkaar steekt.. Dan reageer ik daar weer op, op basis van argumenten.

Ik heb al enkele mensen (de een meer dan de andere) de weg aangegeven tot de Islam. Zij hebben die weg aanvaard en stralen licht uit. Dat vind ik leuk voor hen en goed voor ze, meer ook niet. Een mens kan een ander niet bekeren, dat doet God. Ik (en anderen met mij) geven slechts aanwijzingen.

En ik kan je in alle eerlijkheid vertellen dat ik nooit iemand heb laten verdwalen.






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Paulus heeft (de herrezen) Jezus wel gezien, op zijn reis naar Damascus. Van Christus heeft Paulus toen de opdracht gekregen de naam van Jezus onder de volken bekend te maken. Paulus kan dus moeilijk als verrader van het Christendom gezien worden. Dankzij Paulus is het Christendom juist uitgegroeid tot een wereldgodsdienst.*


Jezus verkondigde nimmer de vergeving van zonde door de kruisiging zoals christenen beweren. Het was Paulus die dit had verzonnen en zeer zeker niet Jezus die dit had verkondigd.. Paulus heeft ook de wetten afgeschaft. Zonder toestemming van God of van Jezus. 

Ben je het met mij eens dat de getuigenis van een meester boven de getuigenis van zijn apostel staat? Ja toch? Dat staat letterlijk in de Bijbel!! Als je dat in ogenschouw neemt en Jezus benadrukte de wetten en handelde er naar en sprak er met ferme woorden over om ze na te leven zoals God wil waarna Paulus de apostel ze afschaft dan geeft dat te denken..

Wat zijnde woorden over Jezus tav de wetten (geen varkensvlees eten, 1 God aanbidden, Jezus niet aanbidden, besnijdenis etc.)? Lees maar:

Matthus 5:17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen, om die te ontbinden, maar te vervullen. 
18 Want voorwaar zeg Ik u: Totdat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, zal er niet een jota noch een tittel van de wet voorbijgaan, totdat het alles zal zijn geschied.

Jakobus 2:17 Alzo ook het geloof, indien het de werken niet heeft, is bij zichzelven dood.

Lukas 16:17 En het is lichter, dat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, dan dat een tittel der wet valle. 

Johannes 14:15 Indien gij Mij liefhebt, zo bewaart Mijn geboden.

Matthus 19:17 Onderhoud de geboden.

Psalmen 62:13 En de goedertierenheid, o Heere! is Uwe; want Gij zult een iegelijk vergelden naar zijn werk.

Weet je wat er in de Bijbel over Paulus staat? Lees Handelingen 17:18 maar eens; '... en sommigen zeiden: wat zou die betweter willen beweren? Maar andere: Hij schijnt een verkondiger van vreemde goden te zijn, want hij bracht het evangelie van Jezus en van de opstannding.'

Paulus geeft ook aan dat de opstanding zijn evangelie is en niet dat van Jezus in 2 Timotheus 2:8..

Laten we er van uitgaan dat Paulus inderdaad Jezus heeft gezien op zijn reis naar Damascus (ik betwijfel het). Dat geeft hem het recht niet om de wetten die Jezus zo fel predikte en vol overgave aankondigde te vernietigen!!






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Bovendien blijkt ook uit de evangelieen dat de joodse wet na de kruisiging van Jezus is vervallen. Het voorhangsel in de tempel, wat de Joden van de niet-Joden moest scheiden, scheurde toen doormidden. Daarmee werd aangegeven dat God geen onderscheid meer maakt tussen Joden en niet-Joden.*


Matthus 5:17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen, om die te ontbinden, maar te vervullen. 
18 Want voorwaar zeg Ik u: Totdat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, zal er niet een jota noch een tittel van de wet voorbijgaan, totdat het alles zal zijn geschied.

Jakobus 2:17 Alzo ook het geloof, indien het de werken niet heeft, is bij zichzelven dood.

Lukas 16:17 En het is lichter, dat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, dan dat een tittel der wet valle. 

Johannes 14:15 Indien gij Mij liefhebt, zo bewaart Mijn geboden.

Matthus 19:17 Onderhoud de geboden.

Psalmen 62:13 En de goedertierenheid, o Heere! is Uwe; want Gij zult een iegelijk vergelden naar zijn werk.

Dan is de Bijbel in zware contradictie en ik wil daarom graag van jou weten waar in de Bijbel staat dat wet is vervallen..

Waarom is er dan een wet? Waarom hield Jezus zich dan wel aan de wet? waarom heeft Jezus zelf niet de wet afgeschaft?

De wet is enkel en alleen afgeschaft zodat meer mensen (heidenen) zich met gemak tot het Christendom konden bekeren. Meer wetten betekent immers een grotere drempel voor mensen..





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Tenslotte is er geen sprake van dat Paulus de grondbeginselen van de leer van Jezus heeft verwijderd. Naastenliefde en barmhartigheid staan bij Paulus ook hoog in het vaandel. Zijn eigen geschiedenis is daar het beste voorbeeld van. Na zijn bekering is hij veranderd van een meedogenloze godsdienstfanaat in iemand die alleen door prediking het Christelijk geloof verspreid heeft..*


Als je gelooft dat naastenliefde en barmhartigheid de enige grondbeginselen waren van Jezus dan heb je het goed mis. De grondbeginselen van Jezus waren inderdaad naastenliefde, maar vooral:

-aanbidden van 1 God
-je houden aan de wetten
-hypocrisie aan banden leggen (Farizeeen)

En wat doen christenen vandaag de dag?

Precies datgene dat Jezus voorspelde dat zij zouden doen;

*Matthus 15:9 Doch tevergeefs eren zij Mij, lerende leringen, die geboden van mensen zijn.*

----------


## JanMetDePet

oeps, verkeerde topic

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door JanMetDePet_ 
> *oeps, verkeerde topic*


Ik denk eerder: oeps, verkeerde nickname  :knipoog: 

 :stout:

----------


## Rubicon

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> * Jezus verkondigde nimmer de vergeving van zonde door de kruisiging zoals christenen beweren. Het was Paulus die dit had verzonnen en zeer zeker niet Jezus die dit had verkondigd.. Paulus heeft ook de wetten afgeschaft. Zonder toestemming van God of van Jezus.*


Lees Handelingen 15 maar. Hieronder kom ik daar nog op terug.




> *Ben je het met mij eens dat de getuigenis van een meester boven de getuigenis van zijn apostel staat? Ja toch? Dat staat letterlijk in de Bijbel!! Als je dat in ogenschouw neemt en Jezus benadrukte de wetten en handelde er naar en sprak er met ferme woorden over om ze na te leven zoals God wil waarna Paulus de apostel ze afschaft dan geeft dat te denken..*


Inderdaad staat het woord van een meester boven dat van zijn apostel. Maar als de meester nu zelf opdracht heeft gegeven aan de apostel om iets bekend te maken, en de apostel doet dat, dan is het woord van de apostel dus gelijk aan dat van de meester. Nogmaals, Christenen geloven dat Christus aan Paulus de opdracht heeft gegeven om het evangelie, het evangelie van Jezus Christus (en niet van Paulus) aan de wereld bekend te maken. Als Jezus dus aan Paulus bekend maakt dat de wet buiten werking is gesteld, en Paulus verkondigt dat, dan zie ik het probleem niet.





> *Weet je wat er in de Bijbel over Paulus staat? Lees Handelingen 17:18 maar eens; '... en sommigen zeiden: wat zou die betweter willen beweren? Maar andere: Hij schijnt een verkondiger van vreemde goden te zijn, want hij bracht het evangelie van Jezus en van de opstannding.'*


Uit je bijdragen blijkt dat je de bijbel goed kent. Dan weet je natuurlijk best uit welke context het bovenstaande komt. Paulus spreekt hier in Athene met een aantal Griekse filosofen. De oude Grieken waren atheistisch of hingen een of andere vorm van veelgodendom aan. Van een Hebreeuwse God en mensen die uit de dood opstaan hadden ze natuurlijk nooit gehoord. Dat maakt hun reactie volkomen begrijpelijk. Ik begrijp eigenlijk ook niet wat je nu hiermee wilt zeggen.





> *Paulus geeft ook aan dat de opstanding zijn evangelie is en niet dat van Jezus in 2 Timotheus 2:8.*


Sorry, maar dit vind ik haarkloverij over een woord. Het is een beetje raar om zo te vallen over dat woordje 'mijn' in 2 Timotheus 2:8. Uit de hele verdere brief blijkt dat Paulus zichzelf ziet als boodschapper van het evangelie van Jezus Christus. Dat is hem door God toevertrouwd. Steeds beroept hij zich erop dat God de bron is van wat hij verkondigt. Nergens doet hij iets alleen ter meerdere eer en glorie voor hemzelf.





> *Laten we er van uitgaan dat Paulus inderdaad Jezus heeft gezien op zijn reis naar Damascus (ik betwijfel het). Dat geeft hem het recht niet om de wetten die Jezus zo fel predikte en vol overgave aankondigde te vernietigen!!*


Ik begrijp dat jij moslim bent, dus dat je niet gelooft dat Paulus Christus heeft ontmoet op weg naar Damascus verbaast me niet. Christenen geloven het echter wel. Paulus wordt op dat moment 'gegrepen' door Jezus om de boodschap van het evangelie uit te dragen. Vanaf dat moment is Paulus dus een autoriteit voor de Christenen.





> *Dan is de Bijbel in zware contradictie en ik wil daarom graag van jou weten waar in de Bijbel staat dat wet is vervallen..*


Lees het visioen van Petrus in Handelingen 10. Petrus krijgt een visioen waarin hem verteld wordt dat hij onreine dieren mag eten. Als Petrus daarop zegt dat hij nooit iets zal eten wat volgens de wet onrein is zegt God: "wat ik rein heb verklaard mag jij niet als onrein beschouwen" 




> *De wet is enkel en alleen afgeschaft zodat meer mensen (heidenen) zich met gemak tot het Christendom konden bekeren. Meer wetten betekent immers een grotere drempel voor mensen..*


Dat klopt. In het begin van het Christendom was er een vergadering in Jeruzalem van de apostelen, waarin besproken werd in hoeverre de niet-Joden zich aan de Joodse wet moesten houden. O.a. Petrus en Paulus hebben er toen op aangedrongen typisch Joodse gebruiken als de besnijdenis niet verplicht te stellen voor de niet-Joden. Wie wil kan het nalezen in Handelingen 15:19. Paulus zegt daar: "daarom ben ik van mening dat we de niet-Joden die zich tot God keren geen moeilijkheden in de weg mogen leggen" 








> *Als je gelooft dat naastenliefde en barmhartigheid de enige grondbeginselen waren van Jezus dan heb je het goed mis. De grondbeginselen van Jezus waren inderdaad naastenliefde, maar vooral:
> 
> -aanbidden van 1 God
> -je houden aan de wetten
> -hypocrisie aan banden leggen (Farizeeen)*


Ik zeg niet dat naastenliefde en barmhartigheid de enige grondbeginselen waren van Jezus, maar wel de belangrijkste. De mensen hebben ook aan Jezus gevraagd wat het grootste gebod is. Het antwoord van Jezus kun je lezen in Matheus 22:34: "U moet de Heer uw God liefhebben met hart en ziel en in al uw gedachten, antwoordde Jezus hen. Dat is het grootste en voornaamste gebod. Het tweede gebod is even belangrijk als het eerste: u moet uw naaste liefhebben als uzelf. De hele wet van Mozes en alles wat de profeten geleerd hebben steunt op deze twee geboden."

----------


## JanMetDePet

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Ik denk eerder: oeps, verkeerde nickname 
> 
> *


Nah ik gebruik maar 1 nick, meer dan genoeg lijkt mij zo.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Het christelijk geloof is vnl gebaseerd op de leer van Pualus en geenszins op de leer van Jezus...*


Mijn professor Culturele Antropologie-Filosofie dacht hier net zo over.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *Lees Handelingen 15 maar. Hieronder kom ik daar nog op terug.*


Gelezen! En ik adviseer je de volgende verzen te bestuderen;

Matthus 5:17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen, om die te ontbinden, maar te vervullen. 
18 Want voorwaar zeg Ik u: Totdat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, zal er niet een jota noch een tittel van de wet voorbijgaan, totdat het alles zal zijn geschied.

Jakobus 2:17 Alzo ook het geloof, indien het de werken niet heeft, is bij zichzelven dood.

Lukas 16:17 En het is lichter, dat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, dan dat een tittel der wet valle. 

Johannes 14:15 Indien gij Mij liefhebt, zo bewaart Mijn geboden.

Matthus 19:17 Onderhoud de geboden.

Psalmen 62:13 En de goedertierenheid, o Heere! is Uwe; want Gij zult een iegelijk vergelden naar zijn werk.

Dat zijn de woorden van Jezus Christus, boodschapper van God..








> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Inderdaad staat het woord van een meester boven dat van zijn apostel. Maar als de meester nu zelf opdracht heeft gegeven aan de apostel om iets bekend te maken, en de apostel doet dat, dan is het woord van de apostel dus gelijk aan dat van de meester. Nogmaals, Christenen geloven dat Christus aan Paulus de opdracht heeft gegeven om het evangelie, het evangelie van Jezus Christus (en niet van Paulus) aan de wereld bekend te maken. Als Jezus dus aan Paulus bekend maakt dat de wet buiten werking is gesteld, en Paulus verkondigt dat, dan zie ik het probleem niet.*


Waar zegt Jezus dat de wet buiten werking wordt gesteld?

Hoe zit het met de visie van veel objectieve waarnemers omtrent dit punt waarin vorm wordt gegeven aan het feit dat Paulus zoveel mogelijk mensen wilde trekken en zodoende de wet buiten werking stelt opdat de heidenen geen drempels zouden hebben tav het geloof en dus snller zouden bekeren (wat dus ook gebeurde). 

Waarom heeft Jezus dit nooit zelf gezegd? Waarom heeft Jezus aan de apostel die hem vaak bijstond of aan zijn volgelingen aangegeven dat de wet niet van toepassing is?

Voor mij en met mij honderden miljoenen mensen is de wetafschaffing van Paulus een verzinsel van Paulus die 1. niet strookt met de leer van Jezus en 2. niet strook met de leer van God. Dat kun je terugzien in de Bijbel..






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Uit je bijdragen blijkt dat je de bijbel goed kent. Dan weet je natuurlijk best uit welke context het bovenstaande komt. Paulus spreekt hier in Athene met een aantal Griekse filosofen. De oude Grieken waren atheistisch of hingen een of andere vorm van veelgodendom aan. Van een Hebreeuwse God en mensen die uit de dood opstaan hadden ze natuurlijk nooit gehoord. Dat maakt hun reactie volkomen begrijpelijk. Ik begrijp eigenlijk ook niet wat je nu hiermee wilt zeggen.*


Ik wil hiermee zeggen dat Paulus het evangelie bracht van Jezus EN het evangelie van zichzelf (opstanding). Dus het evangelie van de opstanding is geen evangelie van Jezus. Paulus bevestigt dit ook in 1 Tim. 2:8..

Als ik de Bijbel lees en de Bijbel bestudeer dan probeer ik vanuit de Israelitische profeten te begrijpen wat er staat. daarbij hou ik hun gedragingen en hun normen en waarden en hun wetten in acht. dan probeer ik een context te formuleren waarbij ik de leer van in dit geval Jezus niet verkwansel. Zo gezegd zo gedaan (niet 123 hoor!) en derhalve acht ik weinig waarde aan doctrines verzonnen door de kerk of verzonnen door Paulus. 






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Sorry, maar dit vind ik haarkloverij over een woord. Het is een beetje raar om zo te vallen over dat woordje 'mijn' in 2 Timotheus 2:8. Uit de hele verdere brief blijkt dat Paulus zichzelf ziet als boodschapper van het evangelie van Jezus Christus. Dat is hem door God toevertrouwd. Steeds beroept hij zich erop dat God de bron is van wat hij verkondigt. Nergens doet hij iets alleen ter meerdere eer en glorie voor hemzelf.*


Waarom schaft hij de wetten dan af? Waarom is er een conflict tussen hem en Jacobus?





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ik begrijp dat jij moslim bent, dus dat je niet gelooft dat Paulus Christus heeft ontmoet op weg naar Damascus verbaast me niet. Christenen geloven het echter wel. Paulus wordt op dat moment 'gegrepen' door Jezus om de boodschap van het evangelie uit te dragen. Vanaf dat moment is Paulus dus een autoriteit voor de Christenen.*


Waarom is Johannes dan geen autoriteit voor christenen? En wie is hoger? Het woord van Jezus of het woord van Paulus. Nog schimmiger gesteld: welk woord is hoger? Van God of van Paulus??






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Lees het visioen van Petrus in Handelingen 10. Petrus krijgt een visioen waarin hem verteld wordt dat hij onreine dieren mag eten. Als Petrus daarop zegt dat hij nooit iets zal eten wat volgens de wet onrein is zegt God: "wat ik rein heb verklaard mag jij niet als onrein beschouwen"*


Ik heb het niet zo met visioenen. Jezus als boodschapper van God zou indien dit waar zou zijn toch het een en ander zeggen over onrein voedsel eten. Maar nee, Jezus gaf aan je te houden aan de voedselwetten..




> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Dat klopt. In het begin van het Christendom was er een vergadering in Jeruzalem van de apostelen, waarin besproken werd in hoeverre de niet-Joden zich aan de Joodse wet moesten houden. O.a. Petrus en Paulus hebben er toen op aangedrongen typisch Joodse gebruiken als de besnijdenis niet verplicht te stellen voor de niet-Joden. Wie wil kan het nalezen in Handelingen 15:19. Paulus zegt daar: "daarom ben ik van mening dat we de niet-Joden die zich tot God keren geen moeilijkheden in de weg mogen leggen"*


Juist! En God heeft hem die autoriteit nimmer gegeven. God geeft die autoriteit enkel aan Zijn boodschappers zoals Jezus en Jezus benadrukte de wetten en volgde ze op..







> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ik zeg niet dat naastenliefde en barmhartigheid de enige grondbeginselen waren van Jezus, maar wel de belangrijkste. De mensen hebben ook aan Jezus gevraagd wat het grootste gebod is. Het antwoord van Jezus kun je lezen in Matheus 22:34: "U moet de Heer uw God liefhebben met hart en ziel en in al uw gedachten, antwoordde Jezus hen. Dat is het grootste en voornaamste gebod. Het tweede gebod is even belangrijk als het eerste: u moet uw naaste liefhebben als uzelf. De hele wet van Mozes en alles wat de profeten geleerd hebben steunt op deze twee geboden."*


Dat ben ik volkomen met je eens!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Denk je nu echt dat we al dit pleur en sleurwerk van je gaan lezen? Wel eens gehoord van 'discussie' ?*


 :moe: 

Ik antwoord op alle punten die je opnoemt
Ik antwoord heel netjes je vragen
Ik geef eigen uitleggen aan mijn reacties
Ik verwijs naar de Bijbel en niet eens naar de Koran
Ik blijf heel netjes, tenzij de reactie met taarten gooit  :knipoog: 

Dat kan ik niet van jou zeggen Isaja, want wat ontdekt mijn eksteroog;

Je reageert selectief
Je beantwoordt mijn vragen niet
Je geeft zelden een eigen uitleg, maar je geeft alleen verzen aan
etc
etc
etc..

Jij bent degene die niet kan discussieeren. Inderdaad wat je pleur en sleurwerk noemt!!!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door JanMetDePet_ 
> *Nah ik gebruik maar 1 nick*


Ik betwijfel het..  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Mijn professor Culturele Antropologie-Filosofie dacht hier net zo over.*


En veel meer mensen denken er zo over. 

Ook voor Rubicon, het volgende;

Kijk eens op http://www.teleac.nl/pagina.jsp?n=60617

En bekijk vooral de promofilm van De Zoon van God..

De gehele serie was enige tijd terug op Teleac uitgezonden en geeft een objectieve kijk op hoe Jezus volgens zijn geschriften en volgens zijn manier van leven en prediken naar het hedendaagse Christendom zou hebben gekeken. In twee woorden: MET AFSCHUW..

 :student:

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *En veel meer mensen denken er zo over. 
> 
> Ook voor Rubicon, het volgende;
> 
> Kijk eens op http://www.teleac.nl/pagina.jsp?n=60617
> 
> En bekijk vooral de promofilm van De Zoon van God..
> 
> De gehele serie was enige tijd terug op Teleac uitgezonden en geeft een objectieve kijk op hoe Jezus volgens zijn geschriften en volgens zijn manier van leven en prediken naar het hedendaagse Christendom zou hebben gekeken. In twee woorden: MET AFSCHUW..*




Alla is natuurlijk blijde met jullie!
Jullie vechten zo hard voor de zaak van Alla!
Als jullie in de hemel komen, dan zal Hij eerst 
de bloed van jullie voorhoofden vegen!
En zij die niet geloofden in Alla, zullen bij hun leugenachtige voorhoofden gegrepen worden!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Potloodpuntje_ 
> *Alla is natuurlijk blijde met jullie!
> Jullie vechten zo hard voor de zaak van Alla!
> Als jullie in de hemel komen, dan zal Hij eerst 
> de bloed van jullie voorhoofden vegen!
> En zij die niet geloofden in Alla, zullen bij hun leugenachtige voorhoofden gegrepen worden!*


Ik vecht nergens voor! Ik probeer alleen op een islamitisch verantwoorde manier het paradijs te betreden. Mooi streven toch?

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Ik vecht nergens voor! Ik probeer alleen op een islamitisch verantwoorde manier het paradijs te betreden. Mooi streven toch?*


Nou nee! Niet een islamitische streven!

----------


## Rubicon

> *Matthus 5:17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen, om die te ontbinden, maar te vervullen.*


In het oude testament (dat wat de Joden de wet noemden) zijn verschillende profetieen die verwijzen naar het optreden van Jezus. Met vervullen van de wet bedoelt Jezus dat de belofte van de komst van de Messias, die in het oude testament beloofd is, met hem in vervulling zal gaan. Heel bekend zijn de profetieeen in Jesaja over de knecht van God. Lees bijvoorbeeld Jesaja 53:1-12, waarin gesproken wordt over een man, die door iedereen geminacht en gemeden zal worden, maar die wel de zonden van de mensheid op zich nam. Hij werd bespuwd en geslagen, doorstoken en gegeseld, precies wat er tijdens de kruisiging van Jezus is gebeurd. Daarmee is het logisch dat Jezus zegt dat hij niet kwam om de wet te ontbinden, maar juist om in vervulling te doen gaan.



> *18 Want voorwaar zeg Ik u: Totdat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, zal er niet een jota noch een tittel van de wet voorbijgaan, totdat het alles zal zijn geschied..*


Jezus bedoelt hier met alles zal zijn geschied dat hij zichzelf tot zoenoffer gesteld zal hebben voor de mensheid, m.a.w. zijn kruisiging. Zoals in de profetieeen in Jesaja die ik hierboven aangehaald heb zag Jezus het als zijn missie de profetie over de knecht van God tot uitvoering te brengen.




> *Jakobus 2:17 Alzo ook het geloof, indien het de werken niet heeft, is bij zichzelven dood..*


Wat zijn de werken die hier bedoeld worden? Is dat het strikt naleven van de wet, zoals de Farizeeeen deden, of het tonen van naastenliefde aan je medemens? Jezus zelf kwam regelmatig in aanvaring met de Farizeeen van zijn tijd doordat ze zich stipt aan de wet hielden, maar het belangrijkste gebod, dat van naastenliefde en barmhartigheid verwaarloosden. Ik geloof dan ook dat met werken bedoeld wordt: het proberen een goed mens te zijn tegenover iedereen.




> *Johannes 14:15 Indien gij Mij liefhebt, zo bewaart Mijn geboden..*


Wat bedoelt Jezus als hij zegt: mijn geboden? Is dat niet in de eerste plaats de opdracht God lief te hebben met geheel je hart en met geheel je ziel en met geheel je verstand, en om je naaste lief te hebben als jezelf?




> *Waar zegt Jezus dat de wet buiten werking wordt gesteld?.*


De missie van Jezus is de wet buiten werking te stellen door zijn kruisdood. Nogmaals verwijs ik je naar de Jesaja teksten die ik hierboven noemde. Pas met de vrijwillige kruisdood van Jezus, als hij zichzelf als zoenoffer gesteld zal hebben, dan zal de wet in vervulling zijn gegaan. Als een wet in vervulling is gegaan is hij in zekere zin overbodig geworden. 





> *Hoe zit het met de visie van veel objectieve waarnemers omtrent dit punt waarin vorm wordt gegeven aan het feit dat Paulus zoveel mogelijk mensen wilde trekken en zodoende de wet buiten werking stelt opdat de heidenen geen drempels zouden hebben tav het geloof en dus snller zouden bekeren (wat dus ook gebeurde)..*


Die mensen hebben gelijk. Sterker nog, Paulus zegt zelf ook dat hij voor de mensen geen drempels wil opwerpen, opdat er zoveel mogelijk mensen tot God zouden komen. Die tekst heb ik in mijn vorige bijdrage al genoemd. Ik begrijp dan ook niet waarom je dit te berde brengt.



> *Voor mij en met mij honderden miljoenen mensen is de wetafschaffing van Paulus een verzinsel van Paulus die 1. niet strookt met de leer van Jezus en 2. niet strook met de leer van God. Dat kun je terugzien in de Bijbel...*


Ik geloof dat ik in herhaling begin te vallen. Ik hoop niet dat ik de lezers hiermee ga vervelen (als er uberhaupt nog mensen zijn die deze lappen tekst lezen). Maar nogmaals: Paulus is door God aangewezen als persoon om de boodschap van het evangelie over de wereld te verspreiden. Paulus schrijft zeer regelmatig dat hij de boodschap die hij verkondigt van God heeft gekregen. Ik begrijp dat jij als moslim hier geen boodschap aan hebt, maar probeer dan tenminste te begrijpen waarom Christenen wel waarde hechten aan wat Paulus zegt.





> *Ik wil hiermee zeggen dat Paulus het evangelie bracht van Jezus EN het evangelie van zichzelf (opstanding). Dus het evangelie van de opstanding is geen evangelie van Jezus. .*


De opstanding is iets wat niet alleen in de brieven van Paulus verkondigd wordt, maar ook in de evangelieen. Alle vier de evangelieen spreken over de opstanding van Jezus uit de dood Je kunt niet zeggen dat de opstanding alleen maar een verzinsel is van Paulus.




> *Als ik de Bijbel lees en de Bijbel bestudeer dan probeer ik vanuit de Israelitische profeten te begrijpen wat er staat. daarbij hou ik hun gedragingen en hun normen en waarden en hun wetten in acht. dan probeer ik een context te formuleren waarbij ik de leer van in dit geval Jezus niet verkwansel. Zo gezegd zo gedaan (niet 123 hoor!) en derhalve acht ik weinig waarde aan doctrines verzonnen door de kerk of verzonnen door Paulus. .*


In zekere zin kun je Paulus ook beschouwen als een Israelitische profeet. Net als de oude profeten heeft Paulus ook een roeping gekregen van God Waarom verwerp jij dan alles wat Paulus zegt?





> *Waarom is Johannes dan geen autoriteit voor christenen? En wie is hoger? Het woord van Jezus of het woord van Paulus. Nog schimmiger gesteld: welk woord is hoger? Van God of van Paulus??.*


Johannes is ook een autoriteit voor de Christenen, maar het is een feit dat Paulus meer geschreven heeft dan Johannes. Dan is het logisch dat het Christendom meer gevormd is door Paulus dan door Johannes. En m.b.t. je vraag wat hoger is: het woord van Paulus of het woord van Jezus en het woord van God of het woord van Paulus. Ik heb nu al meerdere keren gezegd dat Christenen Paulus beschouwen als een iemand die van God een opdracht heeft gekregen. Er is dus helemaal geen tegenstelling Paulus-Jezus of Paulus-God. 




> *Ik heb het niet zo met visioenen. Jezus als boodschapper van God zou indien dit waar zou zijn toch het een en ander zeggen over onrein voedsel eten. Maar nee, Jezus gaf aan je te houden aan de voedselwetten...*


Alle profeten hebben visioenen gehad, waarin ze een openbaring van God kregen. Je opmerking dat je niet zoveel hebt met visioenen begrijp ik dan ook niet helemaal.





> *Juist! En God heeft hem die autoriteit nimmer gegeven. God geeft die autoriteit enkel aan Zijn boodschappers zoals Jezus en Jezus benadrukte de wetten en volgde ze op...*


Zie mijn opmerkingen over de opdracht van God aan Paulus.





> *Dat ben ik volkomen met je eens!.*


Fijn dat we het op 1 punt tenminste met elkaar eens kunnen zijn.

----------


## Catholic angel

Ik dank jullie voor jullie reacties en jullie onderbouwingen.
Zoals ik al heb verteld lees ik nu naast de bijbel ook elke dag de koran. Aangezien ik geen arabisch kan is dit een nederlandse vertaling en hier en daar mischien niet geheeld accruaat.
Om mijn vooroordelen over de islam weg te nemen ben ik begonnen om mij te verdiepen in de vraag Hoe komen moslims aan de koran.
De trooster voor ons is inderdaad de heilige geest, het is geen mens omdat er met pinksteren de heilige geest werd uitgestort.

handelingen 1:5 want johannes heeft jullie gedoopt met water ik zal jullie dopen met de heilige geest.

Daarin zeg jezus heel duidelijk dat de heilige geest zal komen, ook noemt hij deze geest de trooster en diegene die de warheid openbaart over God.
Later komt de heilige geest over hen (de discipelen van jezus).

handelingen 2:1,13. Toen de pinksterdag aanbrak waren ze allemaal bij elkaar. Plotsteling kwam er uit de hemel een geluid alsof er een hevige wintopstak, en het huis waar ze zaten werd er helemaal vol van. En er verscheen hun iets als tongen van vuur: het verdeelde zich en kwam op ieder van hen neer, ze werden allen vervuld van de heilige geest en ze begonnen te spreken in vreemde klanken zoals de heilige geest hen ingaf.....(..)
vers 6 want iedereen hoorde de apostelen spreken in hun eigen taal ze stonden versteld en zeiden verwonderd Dat zijn toch allemaal galilieers die daar spreken? Hoe kan ieder van ons hen horen in onze eigen taalEr zijn hier parten, meden en elamieten, inwoners van mespotanie, judea en kapadocie pontus en asia....(..) er zijn bezoekers uit rome joden en ook arabieren...

Dit is zeg maar hoe wij vanuit de bijbel over de heilige geest denken.
Er zijn zelfs kerken waarin er in tongen words gesproken als men God looft en prijst, het is de taal van de engelen die dan word gesproken..

Jullie hebben gelijk als de bijbel inderdaad tegenstrijdig lijkt en hier en daar zal best wel eens iets zijn in getal en cijfer dat niet geheel overeenkomt, Maar de bijbel is over een enorme periode van tijd geschreven.
De kern is alleen dat jezus stierf aan het kruis voor onze zonden ...Welke verhalen er dan ook aangedragen mogen worden om dit te onkrachten als men dit niet geloofd dan ontkracht men de bijbvel en ontkent hij deze,...er bestaat niet zoiets als jezus bedoelde iets anders of jezus kwam voor een ander doel.
Jezus zelf zegt dat de mensenzoon moet lijden en sterven maar ten derde dagen zal verijzen uit de dode en zal op varen naar de vader...zoals het ook inderdaad is gegaan.

Dat veel christenen het onder elkaar oneens zijn is omdat er veel ruimte zit voor verschilldende opvattingen in de bijbel.
Zo zijn er mensen die denken dat jezus iedereen redde uit het vuur van de hel terwijl radicale christenen zeggen dat ALLE niet christenen voor eeuwig worden verdoemd en helemaal diegen dei jezus terwijl zij hem kennen afwijzen!.

Persoonlijk denk ik dat moslims en christenen het nooit eens kunnen worden omdat jullie heilig geloven in de koran en die verteld jullie dat de bijbel onzuiver is. Terwijl wij leren dat er geen boek is naast de bijbel en al helemaal geen profeet is die mohammed heet en die bezoek kreeg van een engel.
Sterker nog jezus zegt er zullen er zijn die de waarheid zullen ontkennen,
hij bedoeld ieder die het evangelie dus kruisiging en opstanding dus overwinning van de zonde ontkent behoort tot satan

Daar ligt het probleem, toch vind ik het wel goed dat er steeds meer word ondernomen om kritisch te kijken naar beide boeken.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Potloodpuntje_ 
> *Alla is natuurlijk blijde met jullie!
> Jullie vechten zo hard voor de zaak van Alla!
> Als jullie in de hemel komen, dan zal Hij eerst 
> de bloed van jullie voorhoofden vegen!
> En zij die niet geloofden in Alla, zullen bij hun leugenachtige voorhoofden gegrepen worden!*


foutjie

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Potloodpuntje_ 
> *Alla is natuurlijk blijde met jullie!
> Jullie vechten zo hard voor de zaak van Alla!
> Als jullie in de hemel komen, dan zal Hij eerst 
> de bloed van jullie voorhoofden vegen!
> En zij die niet geloofden in Alla, zullen bij hun leugenachtige voorhoofden gegrepen worden!*


Haha...de hemel...das nog ver van mijn bed denk ik...

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Denk je nu echt dat we al dit pleur en sleurwerk van je gaan lezen? Wel eens gehoord van 'discussie' ?*


isaia even een vraagje.. ben jij christen omdat je bij een groep hoort, genaamd 'christenen' , of omdat jij denkt dat het christendom de onbetwiste waarheid is en de laatste religie is die De godheid ons heeft gebracht. met andere woorden, ben jij een sekte lid of een godzoeker?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Hallo mensen.
> 
> Wat wij geloven is dat jezus opgestaan is uit de dood, Hij noemde zichzelf de weg de waarheid en het leven.
> Het feit dat wij zeggen de joden hebben geen ware grondslag is omdat zij Allahs zoon jezus niet erkennen, net als moslims erkennen zij niet dat God zelf zij jij bent mijn zoon.
> 
> Het feit dat christenen zeggen dat ze de waarheid hebben komt omdat jezus heeft gezegd Niemand komt tot de vader dan door mij, en vele christenen geloven dat alle niet christenen verloren gaan omdat ze jezus niet aanemen als hun persoonlijk verlosser!..
> Ik zelf geloof dat jezus alle mensen heeft gered en dat betekend dat ik geloof in de alverzoening.
> Dat is een door veel chrstenen niet erkende christelijke leer.
> ...


Misschien een schok voor je maar jij gelooft in Paulus en niet in Jezus. Veel Joodse wetten waar (de Joodse) Jezus zich aan hield heeft Paulus afgeschaft. Als deze wetten niet goed waren geweest had Jezus ze toch al afgeschaft en niet gevolgd?
Ben jij besneden?
Eet je varkensvlees?
Vast je? 
Dat deed Jezus namelijk allemaal.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Misschien een schok voor je maar jij gelooft in Paulus en niet in Jezus. Veel Joodse wetten waar (de Joodse) Jezus zich aan hield heeft Paulus afgeschaft. Als deze wetten niet goed waren geweest had Jezus ze toch al afgeschaft en niet gevolgd?
> Ben jij besneden?
> Eet je varkensvlees?
> Vast je? 
> Dat deed Jezus namelijk allemaal. 
> 
> Waarom praat je over 'jullie'? Je krijgt hier hooguit een persoonlijke mening. De 1 keurt het geweld goed, de ander keurt het af. 
> Lees mijn topic maar eens ('Jihad') Misschien gaat er dan een lampje branden. 
> ...

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *In het oude testament (dat wat de Joden de wet noemden) zijn verschillende profetieen die verwijzen naar het optreden van Jezus. Met vervullen van de wet bedoelt Jezus dat de belofte van de komst van de Messias, die in het oude testament beloofd is, met hem in vervulling zal gaan. Heel bekend zijn de profetieeen in Jesaja over de knecht van God. Lees bijvoorbeeld Jesaja 53:1-12, waarin gesproken wordt over een man, die door iedereen geminacht en gemeden zal worden, maar die wel de zonden van de mensheid op zich nam. Hij werd bespuwd en geslagen, doorstoken en gegeseld, precies wat er tijdens de kruisiging van Jezus is gebeurd. Daarmee is het logisch dat Jezus zegt dat hij niet kwam om de wet te ontbinden, maar juist om in vervulling te doen gaan.
> 
> 
> Jezus bedoelt hier met alles zal zijn geschied dat hij zichzelf tot zoenoffer gesteld zal hebben voor de mensheid, m.a.w. zijn kruisiging. Zoals in de profetieeen in Jesaja die ik hierboven aangehaald heb zag Jezus het als zijn missie de profetie over de knecht van God tot uitvoering te brengen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wat zijn de werken die hier bedoeld worden? Is dat het strikt naleven van de wet, zoals de Farizeeeen deden, of het tonen van naastenliefde aan je medemens? Jezus zelf kwam regelmatig in aanvaring met de Farizeeen van zijn tijd doordat ze zich stipt aan de wet hielden, maar het belangrijkste gebod, dat van naastenliefde en barmhartigheid verwaarloosden. Ik geloof dan ook dat met werken bedoeld wordt: het proberen een goed mens te zijn tegenover iedereen.
> ...


Ik vind dat jij wel erg vaak precies uit kan leggen hoe Jezus het bedoelde. Ik mis echter wel de onderbouwing. Volgens mij maak jij je eigen verhaaltje ervan.

----------


## Wortel

> isaia even een vraagje.. ben jij christen omdat je bij een groep hoort, genaamd 'christenen' , of omdat jij denkt dat het christendom de onbetwiste waarheid is en de laatste religie is die De godheid ons heeft gebracht. met andere woorden, ben jij een sekte lid of een godzoeker?


Isaia kan zeker voor zichzelf spreken, maar ik vind het gestelde dermate boeiend dat ik er toch even op reageer. Ik ben geen christen omdat ik tot een groep genaamd "christenen" behoor, omdat iedere individuele christen zijn eigen Geheim met God heeft, zoals dat ook geldt voor andere en zelfs voor -naar eigen zeggen- niet-gelovigen.
Voor mij is het Christendom de onbetwiste waarheid, maar de kwestie is wat 'waarheid' hier betekent. Het antwoord daarop lijkt mij reeds te vinden in je woorden over "de Godheid die de laatste religie heeft gebracht". Naar mijn overtuiging brengt De godheid -ik spreek liever over de Eeuwige- nooit een religie. De Eeuwige brengt Zichzelf en de religie is het gewaad waarin hij gekleed gaat. Jouw past het gewaad van de Islam wellicht beter. Voor mij is dat gewaad het Christendom en het is zinloos en ook een bedreiging voor de wereldvrede te menen dat het ene gewaad zuiverder zou zijn dan het andere gewaad. En dat is heel wat anders dan de muisgrijze fopspeen dat alle religies gelijkvormig zijn want dat zijn ze natuurlijk niet.
Ga liever in dialoog met elkaar en ontdek waarin in de ander God Zichzelf laat zien. Daarin weet ik mij oprecht een Godzoeker, samen met al mijn broeders en zusters van de mensheid, of die Hindoe, Moslim, Jood, Atheist of Christen zijn.

Volgens mij waren het overigens de mystieken die de eeuwen door hier de mensen ook altijd de ogen voor hebben willen openen.

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Misschien een schok voor je maar jij gelooft in Paulus en niet in Jezus. Veel Joodse wetten waar (de Joodse) Jezus zich aan hield heeft Paulus afgeschaft. Als deze wetten niet goed waren geweest had Jezus ze toch al afgeschaft en niet gevolgd?
> Ben jij besneden?
> Eet je varkensvlees?
> Vast je? 
> Dat deed Jezus namelijk allemaal.*


Dat is absoluut niet zo er is absoluut geen enkele grond in de bijbel waarop jouw antwoord is gebaseerd, jezus at alles hij heeft juist met deze wetten gebroken,..!
Met alle respect voor je maar JEZUS stierf voor de zonden hij is de kern van de bijbel...lees de bijbel er maar op na.
Er is juist bekend dat jezus JUIST niet deed wat de joodse leiders verwachtte hij ''werkte'' op de sabat.
Het feit is dat jezus stierf voor onze zonden...en alleen uit genade, jullie moslims kunnen de hemel verdienen door goede werken en toewijding aan allah.
Maar wij kunnen de hemel niet verdienen omdat we zondaars zijn maar omdat jezus stierf zijn wij gereinigd door zijn bloed....ik daag jullie uit, ik lees namelijk de koran..met een open geest, alleen de meeste moslims lezen de bijbel met het vooroordeel dat de bijbel verdraaid zou zijn iets wat alleen vanuit de koran komt.

----------


## Catholic angel

Ik maak er trouwens geen eigen verhaaltje van ik zal dan hier een bijbeltekst citeren 

Dit zijn de woorden van jezus zelf:
lucas18:31-34 
Hij name de twaalf ter zijde en sprak tot hen Zie, wij gaan op naar jerusalem, en al wat door de profeten geschreven is zal aan de zoon des mensen (jezus) volbracht worden. Want hij zal overgeleverd worden aan de heidenen en besopt worden en gesmaad en bespuwt worden en zij zullen hem geselen en DODEN, en ten derde dage zal Hij opstaan. En zij (de discipelen) begrepen niets van deze dingen en dit woord bleef hun duister en zij wisten niet waarvan gesprokene werd.

Dit is letterlijk wat jezus zelf heeft gezegd over zijn lot. Is daar iets verdraaid aan?.
Neen, is dat christelijke propaganda? neen het is alles letterlijk uit de bijbel.
Natuurlijk zijn er mensen die vinden dat jezus een fantast was en er zijn ongetwijfeld vele moslims die jezus louter zien als profeet.
Jezus is geen religie want het draait om een persoon, de manier van dienen van jezus neemt wel verchillende vormen aan.

Dit is de zekerheid die wij als gelovigen krijgen van Jaweh of jehova (allah, God).

romeinen 10:9-10
Want indie gij met uw mond beleid dat jezus heer is en met uw hart gelooft, dat God hem uit de doden heeft opgewekt, zult gij behouden worden. want met het hart geloot men tot gerechtigheid en met de mond belijdt men tot behoudenis.

Want ik dan niet snap is Hoe moslims kunen beweren dat deze woorden vals zouden zijn als dit de woorden van God zelf zijn.

Wat ik wel kan begrijpen is dat Mohammed jezus niet tegen willens en wetens in kon erkenen als Zoon van God, Maar immers hij heeft de koran toch geschreven?...

al maidah hoofdstuk 5 vers 73 Zij lasteren God die zeggen waarlijk allah. Hij is de messias de zoon van Maria terwijl de messias zelf zeide o kinderen israels aanmbidt allah die mijn heer is en uw heer is

vers 76 De messias de zoon van maria was selcht een boodschapper? ???

Is toch vreemd want dit gaat rechelrecht in tegen jezus zijn eigen woorden en tegen de bijbel.

daarom moch ik dwalen en ik sta op de dag des oordeels voor allah dan zal ik mij beroepen op dit vers.

70 voorzeker de gelovigen en de joden en de sabianen en de christenen die in ALLAH en de laatste dag geloven en goede daden verichten over hen zal geen vrees komen noch zullen zij treuren.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Dat is absoluut niet zo er is absoluut geen enkele grond in de bijbel waarop jouw antwoord is gebaseerd, jezus at alles hij heeft juist met deze wetten gebroken,..!
> Met alle respect voor je maar JEZUS stierf voor de zonden hij is de kern van de bijbel...lees de bijbel er maar op na.
> Er is juist bekend dat jezus JUIST niet deed wat de joodse leiders verwachtte hij ''werkte'' op de sabat.
> Het feit is dat jezus stierf voor onze zonden...en alleen uit genade, jullie moslims kunnen de hemel verdienen door goede werken en toewijding aan allah.
> Maar wij kunnen de hemel niet verdienen omdat we zondaars zijn maar omdat jezus stierf zijn wij gereinigd door zijn bloed....ik daag jullie uit, ik lees namelijk de koran..met een open geest, alleen de meeste moslims lezen de bijbel met het vooroordeel dat de bijbel verdraaid zou zijn iets wat alleen vanuit de koran komt.*


Jezus heeft gezegd dat hij niet kwam om wetten te overtreden maar om ze na te leven. Hij was besneden, vastte en at geen varkensvlees. Uitgaande van zijn kennis lijkt het mij zeer sterk dat hij daarna Paulus de opdracht geeft deze wetten af te schaffen.
Paulus heeft er zijn eigen draai aan gegeven en jij gelooft hem. Denk zelf!

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Hoeveel beelden van Maria en Jezus zie ik niet staan in de kerk..???
> 
> 
> Exodus 20:4 Gij zult u geen gesneden beeld, noch enige gelijkenis maken, van hetgeen boven in den hemel is, noch van hetgeen onder op de aarde is, noch van hetgeen in de wateren onder de aarde is. 
> 
> Exodus 20:25 Maar indien gij Mij een stenen altaar zult maken, zo zult gij dit niet bouwen van gehouwen steen; zo gij uw houwijzer daarover verheft, zo zult gij het ontheiligen. 
> 
> Deuteronomium 5:8 Gij zult u geen gesneden beeld maken, noch enige gelijkenis, van hetgeen boven in den hemel, of onder op de aarde is; of in het water onder de aarde is;
> ...


Ik begrijp je het probleem is dat veel mensen denken dat wij tot de beelden zelf bidden, maar dat is niet zo, in de katholieke kerk zijn meestal de volgende dingen te vinden. 
*Het altaar
*de tabernacul
*de lijdensweg van Jezus christus (Dmv schilderijen of beelden)
*Beeld van Maria
*een crucifix

De beelden zijn er als visueel hulpmiddel en het helpt je te concentreren doordat je het zeg maar voor je kunt zien.

Veel christenen vinden deze zaken ook onbijbels en daarom bestaan er vele kerken zonder beelden en/of afbeeldingen

Maar 1 ding is feit er wordt GEEN enkel beeld aanbeden.

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Jezus heeft gezegd dat hij niet kwam om wetten te overtreden maar om ze na te leven. Hij was besneden, vastte en at geen varkensvlees. Uitgaande van zijn kennis lijkt het mij zeer sterk dat hij daarna Paulus de opdracht geeft deze wetten af te schaffen.
> Paulus heeft er zijn eigen draai aan gegeven en jij gelooft hem. Denk zelf!*



Als je begrijpt waarom paulus die wetten verandert dan begrijp je de bijbel.
De essentie is dat jezus deze regels naleefde was omdat hij joods was.
Waar kijken de joden nu nog steeds naar uit? juist de messias.
Aangezien jezus die messias was is het zo dat nadat jezus op aarde heeft gediend deze wetten tot het oude verbond behoren en niet meer tot het nieuwe geestelijke verbond.
Als je wilt weten wat geestelijk is dan moet je de bijbel lezen, precies daarom begrijpen veel mensen (moslims) niets van christus en zeggen ze dat hij louter een profeet is.
Jezus bracht verlossing en vrijheid maar mohammed bracht ijzeren wetten en ging weer een stap terug op de ladder.

----------


## Rubicon

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik vind dat jij wel erg vaak precies uit kan leggen hoe Jezus het bedoelde. Ik mis echter wel de onderbouwing. Volgens mij maak jij je eigen verhaaltje ervan.*



Ik pretendeer niet dat ik precies weet wat Jezus met alles bedoelde, de enige die dat allemaal wel precies weet is Jezus zelf. Ik geef hier slechts mijn opvatting weer over Jezus, Paulus en de evangelieen. Ik probeer dat steeds zo goed mogelijk te onderbouwen, o.a. door bijbelteksten. 

Of mijn opvattingen juist zijn weet God alleen, ik kan alleen maar zeggen dat ik naar eer en geweten de waarheid probeer te vinden.

Als jij over deze dingen een andere mening hebt hoor ik dat graag, samen met jouw argumenten.

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Isaia kan zeker voor zichzelf spreken, maar ik vind het gestelde dermate boeiend dat ik er toch even op reageer. Ik ben geen christen omdat ik tot een groep genaamd "christenen" behoor, omdat iedere individuele christen zijn eigen Geheim met God heeft, zoals dat ook geldt voor andere en zelfs voor -naar eigen zeggen- niet-gelovigen.
> Voor mij is het Christendom de onbetwiste waarheid, maar de kwestie is wat 'waarheid' hier betekent. Het antwoord daarop lijkt mij reeds te vinden in je woorden over "de Godheid die de laatste religie heeft gebracht". Naar mijn overtuiging brengt De godheid -ik spreek liever over de Eeuwige- nooit een religie. De Eeuwige brengt Zichzelf en de religie is het gewaad waarin hij gekleed gaat. Jouw past het gewaad van de Islam wellicht beter. Voor mij is dat gewaad het Christendom en het is zinloos en ook een bedreiging voor de wereldvrede te menen dat het ene gewaad zuiverder zou zijn dan het andere gewaad. En dat is heel wat anders dan de muisgrijze fopspeen dat alle religies gelijkvormig zijn want dat zijn ze natuurlijk niet.
> Ga liever in dialoog met elkaar en ontdek waarin in de ander God Zichzelf laat zien. Daarin weet ik mij oprecht een Godzoeker, samen met al mijn broeders en zusters van de mensheid, of die Hindoe, Moslim, Jood, Atheist of Christen zijn.
> 
> Volgens mij waren het overigens de mystieken die de eeuwen door hier de mensen ook altijd de ogen voor hebben willen openen.*



Het lijkt mij sterk dat De godheid, De eeuwige een aantal religies heeft neergezonden om uit te kiezen..Dat jij kunt kijken welke het best bij je past. Lijkt dit je ook niet?

Allah (De godheid) swt heeft een plan en deze plan heeft Hij ons duidelijk gemaakt.. In de eerste plaats hebben we de taurah en de injiel gehad.. als laatste is mohammad saw met de volledige waarheid gekomen. We kunnen dan twisten of dat wel of niet zo is, maar ik denk dat je daar als godzoeker even bij moet stilstaan en nieuwsgierig genoeg moet zijn om dit te onderzoeken.

Je ziet de anders gelovigen als jou broeders en zusters, maar ik denk dat je een onderscheid moet maken tussen broederschap en respect. Ik heb respect voor alle genoemden, maar beschouw slechts de oprechte moslims als mijn broeders en zusters. Hoe kun jij een atheist als je broeder zien terwijl hij De almachtige ontkent? Hoe kun jij een hindoe als je broeder zien, terwijl hij de meest lasterlijke dingen aan De godheid toeschrijft en meerdere goden in acht neemt? Hoe kun jij een jood als jouw broeder zien, terwijl hij onze geliefde profeet jezus vzmh compleet ontkent als profeet en daarmee het woord van De almachtige ontkent? Hoe kunnen de moslims een christen als broeder nemen terwijl hij de geliefde profeet mohammad saw ontkent als profeet en daarmee het woord van De schepper ontkent? (De moslims erkennen daarentegen alle profeten)

Je begrijpt dat ik reageer op jouw bericht, omdat ik een mogelijkheid zie tot een respectvol gesprek.

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door Sayyid_az_ 
> *Het lijkt mij sterk dat De godheid, De eeuwige een aantal religies heeft neergezonden om uit te kiezen..Dat jij kunt kijken welke het best bij je past. Lijkt dit je ook niet?
> 
> Allah (De godheid) swt heeft een plan en deze plan heeft Hij ons duidelijk gemaakt.. In de eerste plaats hebben we de taurah en de injiel gehad.. als laatste is mohammad saw met de volledige waarheid gekomen. We kunnen dan twisten of dat wel of niet zo is, maar ik denk dat je daar als godzoeker even bij moet stilstaan en nieuwsgierig genoeg moet zijn om dit te onderzoeken.
> 
> Je ziet de anders gelovigen als jou broeders en zusters, maar ik denk dat je een onderscheid moet maken tussen broederschap en respect. Ik heb respect voor alle genoemden, maar beschouw slechts de oprechte moslims als mijn broeders en zusters. Hoe kun jij een atheist als je broeder zien terwijl hij De almachtige ontkent? Hoe kun jij een hindoe als je broeder zien, terwijl hij de meest lasterlijke dingen aan De godheid toeschrijft en meerdere goden in acht neemt? Hoe kun jij een jood als jouw broeder zien, terwijl hij onze geliefde profeet jezus vzmh compleet ontkent als profeet en daarmee het woord van De almachtige ontkent? Hoe kunnen de moslims een christen als broeder nemen terwijl hij de geliefde profeet mohammad saw ontkent als profeet en daarmee het woord van De schepper ontkent? (De moslims erkennen daarentegen alle profeten)
> 
> Je begrijpt dat ik reageer op jouw bericht, omdat ik een mogelijkheid zie tot een respectvol gesprek.*



Allah ( de godheid ) ! Al....????

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Als je wil dat in een topic mensen een stuk tekst lezen wat je gelezen hebt plaats dan een link, zoals deze 
> 
> -Opgeloste tegenstrijdigheden in de bijbel 
> 
> 
> -tegenstrijdigheden in de koran 
> 
> -Nog meer tegenstrijdigheden in de koran 
> ...


weer allemaal url's van answering-islam.zoals ik al zei, lees ook maar even de berichten op www.answering-christianity.com

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door Sayyid_az_ 
> *Het lijkt mij sterk dat De godheid, De eeuwige een aantal religies heeft neergezonden om uit te kiezen..Dat jij kunt kijken welke het best bij je past. Lijkt dit je ook niet?
> 
> *



Nee dit lijkt mij ook niet!
Alhoewel !!!!


24.41. Ziet gij niet, dat alles in de hemelen en op aarde, ook de vogels met hun uitgespreide vleugels Allah verheerlijken? Een ieder kent zijn eigen bidden en lofzang. En Allah weet goed wat zij doen. 

13.15. En wie in de hemelen en op aarde is, onderwerpt zich willens of onwillens aan Allah en hun schaduwen doen 's morgens en 's avonds hetzelfde.

16.48. Hebben zij niet gezien dat de schaduwen van al hetgeen Allah heeft geschapen zich van rechts en links bewegen en zich voor Allah nederwerpen terwijl zij nederig zijn.

en zo zijn er meer! en weet je wat eigenlijk het probleem is!

Dat jullie echt in de veronderstelling zijn dat Alla de Grootse God Is!
De Enige Bevatter van Goddelijkheid, terwijl Hzij, de Bevatter van Alle Goddelijkheid Is!

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door Potloodpuntje_ 
> *Nee dit lijkt mij ook niet!
> Alhoewel !!!!
> 
> 
> 24.41. Ziet gij niet, dat alles in de hemelen en op aarde, ook de vogels met hun uitgespreide vleugels Allah verheerlijken? Een ieder kent zijn eigen bidden en lofzang. En Allah weet goed wat zij doen. 
> 
> 13.15. En wie in de hemelen en op aarde is, onderwerpt zich willens of onwillens aan Allah en hun schaduwen doen 's morgens en 's avonds hetzelfde.
> 
> ...


beschouw je jezelf als interpreteur? ik hoop voor jou van niet

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door Sayyid_az_ 
> *beschouw je jezelf als interpreteur? ik hoop voor jou van niet*



Nee hoor, ik interpreteer hoe ik het constateer!
In plaats van jou bevindingen o.a. dat Alla 1 religie als waarachtig heeft bestempelt!

----------


## JanMetDePet

> Nee dit lijkt mij ook niet!
> Alhoewel !!!!
> 
> 
> 24.41. Ziet gij niet, dat alles in de hemelen en op aarde, ook de vogels met hun uitgespreide vleugels Allah verheerlijken? Een ieder kent zijn eigen bidden en lofzang. En Allah weet goed wat zij doen. 
> 
> 13.15. En wie in de hemelen en op aarde is, onderwerpt zich willens of onwillens aan Allah en hun schaduwen doen 's morgens en 's avonds hetzelfde.
> 
> 16.48. Hebben zij niet gezien dat de schaduwen van al hetgeen Allah heeft geschapen zich van rechts en links bewegen en zich voor Allah nederwerpen terwijl zij nederig zijn.
> ...


Kun je eens duidelijk uitleggen wat je bedoelt?

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door JanMetDePet_ 
> *Kun je eens duidelijk uitleggen wat je bedoelt?*



Tuurlijk JanMetDePet!

Kort maar krachtig!

Als volgens alla *iedereen* alla al verheerlijkt willens of onwillens
en dan ook nog eens iedereen zijn eigen gebed kent en lofzang dan waarom zou een christen zich ooit moeten bekeren tot de islam of vica versa, maar dan dient iedereen zijn gebed en lofzang te onderhouden zoals het in principe door alla is opgedragen!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Potloodpuntje_ 
> *Nou nee! Niet een islamitische streven!*


Of misschien een potloodstreven..?  :jumping:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *In het oude testament (dat wat de Joden de wet noemden) zijn verschillende profetieen die verwijzen naar het optreden van Jezus. Met vervullen van de wet bedoelt Jezus dat de belofte van de komst van de Messias, die in het oude testament beloofd is, met hem in vervulling zal gaan. Heel bekend zijn de profetieeen in Jesaja over de knecht van God. Lees bijvoorbeeld Jesaja 53:1-12, waarin gesproken wordt over een man, die door iedereen geminacht en gemeden zal worden, maar die wel de zonden van de mensheid op zich nam. Hij werd bespuwd en geslagen, doorstoken en gegeseld, precies wat er tijdens de kruisiging van Jezus is gebeurd. Daarmee is het logisch dat Jezus zegt dat hij niet kwam om de wet te ontbinden, maar juist om in vervulling te doen gaan.*


Nou, bij mij is de wet toch echt iets anders dan de Messias. Nee, met het vervullen van de wet reageerde Jezus ook op de vele hypocrieten die hem ervan beschuldigden de wetten naast zich neer te leggen. Veel mensen beschuldigden Jezus van godslaster vanweg zijn manier van doen en laten die in die tijd van de nodige moed sprak.




> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Jezus bedoelt hier met alles zal zijn geschied dat hij zichzelf tot zoenoffer gesteld zal hebben voor de mensheid, m.a.w. zijn kruisiging. Zoals in de profetieeen in Jesaja die ik hierboven aangehaald heb zag Jezus het als zijn missie de profetie over de knecht van God tot uitvoering te brengen.*


Ik lees hier nergens zoenoffer of kruisiging en Jezus verwijst hier ook niet na. Uiteraard kun je in alles wel van alles lezen wat je wil. Jezus sprak immers in de mooiste beeldspraak, maar hier bedoelt ie echt geen kruisiging mee..





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Wat zijn de werken die hier bedoeld worden? Is dat het strikt naleven van de wet, zoals de Farizeeeen deden, of het tonen van naastenliefde aan je medemens? Jezus zelf kwam regelmatig in aanvaring met de Farizeeen van zijn tijd doordat ze zich stipt aan de wet hielden, maar het belangrijkste gebod, dat van naastenliefde en barmhartigheid verwaarloosden. Ik geloof dan ook dat met werken bedoeld wordt: het proberen een goed mens te zijn tegenover iedereen.*


De Farizeeen leefden de wet na uit hypocrisie. Zij leefden de wet na om aanzien van de mensen te krijgen. Zij leefde de wet na om de wet, niet om God.. Dit waren de belangrijkste redenen waarom Jezus met de Farizeeen in aanvaring kwam. Dat stukje naastenliefde kan ook een rol hebben gespeeld, maar het ging vnl om de beleving van de godsdienst. 

Jezus zegt als het geloof de werken niet heeft dan is het dood. Werken is een vorm van doen. Dus als je gelooft en je doet niets, je werkt niet dan is je geloof dood. Ik kan ook zeggen dat ik geloof en niets doen, maar dat is niet in overeenstemming met de handelwijze van Jezus.. Je moet geloven en je werken moeten in overeenstemming zijn met je geloof. Dat is wat Jezus naar mijn mening bedoelt.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Wat bedoelt Jezus als hij zegt: mijn geboden? Is dat niet in de eerste plaats de opdracht God lief te hebben met geheel je hart en met geheel je ziel en met geheel je verstand, en om je naaste lief te hebben als jezelf?*


Daar ben ik het wel met je eens. Maar wist je dat Jezus in zulke termen vnl sprak tav de joden? Jezus was immers niet gekomen voor de heidenen, slechts voor de joden. Paulus heeft het geloof 'opengezet' als het ware.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> De missie van Jezus is de wet buiten werking te stellen door zijn kruisdood. Nogmaals verwijs ik je naar de Jesaja teksten die ik hierboven noemde. Pas met de vrijwillige kruisdood van Jezus, als hij zichzelf als zoenoffer gesteld zal hebben, dan zal de wet in vervulling zijn gegaan. Als een wet in vervulling is gegaan is hij in zekere zin overbodig geworden.*


Dat is christelijke interpretatie. Ik geloof niet in de kruisdood, dus daarmee zeg ik alles  :knipoog: . De doctrine van erfzonde en verzoening zijn nimmer door Jezus uitgesproken maar zijn pas eeuwen na Jezus door de kerk in het leven geroepen. We weten allemaal dat vertegenwoordigers van God zich tav belangrijke regels en geloofsaspecten nadrukkelijk uitspreken en vaak meermaals in hun geschriften. Dat geldt voor Mozes en Jezus alswel voor Mohammed. Zoals je zelf aangeeft predikte Jezus heel vaak naastenliefde en gaf dit onomwonden aan. Di geloofsaspect was heel belangrijk voor Jezus en hij spreekt zich hier heel vaak over uit. Waarom doet Jezus dat niet tav verzoening en erfzonde? 

Verzoening en erfzonde waar het Christendom op bouwt zijn nooit door Jezus aangegeven of uitgesproken. In mijn optiek dus niet iets van Jezus. Daarnaast spreken deze doctrines de Bijbel zelfs tegen. Als je wil kan ik je aangeven waar dat is.






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Die mensen hebben gelijk. Sterker nog, Paulus zegt zelf ook dat hij voor de mensen geen drempels wil opwerpen, opdat er zoveel mogelijk mensen tot God zouden komen. Die tekst heb ik in mijn vorige bijdrage al genoemd. Ik begrijp dan ook niet waarom je dit te berde brengt.*


Dan zijn we precies waar we zijn moeten. Jezus kwam voor de joden en Paulus was er voor de christenen. En beide personen hebben niet hetzelfde gepredikt..





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ik geloof dat ik in herhaling begin te vallen. Ik hoop niet dat ik de lezers hiermee ga vervelen (als er uberhaupt nog mensen zijn die deze lappen tekst lezen). Maar nogmaals: Paulus is door God aangewezen als persoon om de boodschap van het evangelie over de wereld te verspreiden. Paulus schrijft zeer regelmatig dat hij de boodschap die hij verkondigt van God heeft gekregen. Ik begrijp dat jij als moslim hier geen boodschap aan hebt, maar probeer dan tenminste te begrijpen waarom Christenen wel waarde hechten aan wat Paulus zegt.*


Ik verveel me niet hoor  :knipoog: . Paulus is volgens de christenen door God aangewezen om de boodschap overal in de wereld over te brengen. Dus Paulus is een boodschapper van God? 3adoubillah ieminishaytaan ierajiem!!! Ik kan ook zeggen dat ik een boodschap van God heb gekregen.. ga je me dan ook geloven? Iemand die een boodschap van God krijgt krijgt ook tekenen mee zodat hij de mensen kan aantonen dat hij niet vals is of nep. Paulus heeft geen tekenen gekregen. Jezus wel..

Ik hecht inderdaad geen waarde aan Paulus en aan zijn praatjes. Wel aan Jezus en aan zijn woorden.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> De opstanding is iets wat niet alleen in de brieven van Paulus verkondigd wordt, maar ook in de evangelieen. Alle vier de evangelieen spreken over de opstanding van Jezus uit de dood Je kunt niet zeggen dat de opstanding alleen maar een verzinsel is van Paulus.*


Kun je mij aangeven waar in de 4 evangelieen??? 





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> In zekere zin kun je Paulus ook beschouwen als een Israelitische profeet. Net als de oude profeten heeft Paulus ook een roeping gekregen van God Waarom verwerp jij dan alles wat Paulus zegt?*


Alle Israelitische profeten hebben tekenen in de vorm van wonderen van God gekregen. Ik kan je voor elke profeet zijn wonderen aangeven. Wat waren de wonderen van Paulus???





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Johannes is ook een autoriteit voor de Christenen, maar het is een feit dat Paulus meer geschreven heeft dan Johannes. Dan is het logisch dat het Christendom meer gevormd is door Paulus dan door Johannes. En m.b.t. je vraag wat hoger is: het woord van Paulus of het woord van Jezus en het woord van God of het woord van Paulus. Ik heb nu al meerdere keren gezegd dat Christenen Paulus beschouwen als een iemand die van God een opdracht heeft gekregen. Er is dus helemaal geen tegenstelling Paulus-Jezus of Paulus-God.*


De hoogste autoritei in heel jouw reactie is God en dat is Hij altijd. Daarna komt Jezus. Paulus en Johannes komen daarna. Maar dan vind ik het raar dat het Christendom wel bouwt op Paulus maar niet op Johannes (die wel in contact stond met Jezus)..





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Alle profeten hebben visioenen gehad, waarin ze een openbaring van God kregen. Je opmerking dat je niet zoveel hebt met visioenen begrijp ik dan ook niet helemaal.*


Visioenen kunnen ook van de duivel komen. Profeten kun je herkennen aan hun wonderen/tekenen niet aan hun visioenen. Jomanada en Char spreken ook over visioenen terwijl zij met de duivels onder 1 hoedje spelen.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Zie mijn opmerkingen over de opdracht van God aan Paulus.*


Een opdracht van God gaat altijd gepaard met tekenen in de vorm van wonderen. Rest my case.




> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Fijn dat we het op 1 punt tenminste met elkaar eens kunnen zijn.*


Ik denk dat we het op meer punten eens zouden kunnen zijn als je meer water bij de wijn zou doen.  :knipoog:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Ik dank jullie voor jullie reacties en jullie onderbouwingen.
> Zoals ik al heb verteld lees ik nu naast de bijbel ook elke dag de koran. Aangezien ik geen arabisch kan is dit een nederlandse vertaling en hier en daar mischien niet geheeld accruaat.
> Om mijn vooroordelen over de islam weg te nemen ben ik begonnen om mij te verdiepen in de vraag Hoe komen moslims aan de koran.
> De trooster voor ons is inderdaad de heilige geest, het is geen mens omdat er met pinksteren de heilige geest werd uitgestort.
> 
> handelingen 1:5 want johannes heeft jullie gedoopt met water ik zal jullie dopen met de heilige geest.
> 
> Daarin zeg jezus heel duidelijk dat de heilige geest zal komen, ook noemt hij deze geest de trooster en diegene die de warheid openbaart over God.
> ...


Waarom reageer je niet op mijn punten en mijn vragen???

En nog maar eens; de Islam ontkent de Evangelieen niet en ontkent Jezus niet. Maar dat de Evangelieen niet zuiver zijn dat kan iedereen wel zien. De opstanding, 3-eenheid en erfzonde zijn doctrines van de mens en niet van Jezus..

Ik wil graag antwoord op mijn vragen en een reactie op mijn punten (neem alleen mijn eerste reactie op jouw verhaal). 

Tav de trooster; ben je het met mij eens dat de heilige geest er altijd is geweest?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Misschien een schok voor je maar jij gelooft in Paulus en niet in Jezus. Veel Joodse wetten waar (de Joodse) Jezus zich aan hield heeft Paulus afgeschaft. Als deze wetten niet goed waren geweest had Jezus ze toch al afgeschaft en niet gevolgd?
> Ben jij besneden?
> Eet je varkensvlees?
> Vast je? 
> Dat deed Jezus namelijk allemaal.*


Precies!

En dat is wat objectieve wetenschappers (die ongelovig zijn) zeggen tav oa Katholieken.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Dat is absoluut niet zo er is absoluut geen enkele grond in de bijbel waarop jouw antwoord is gebaseerd, jezus at alles hij heeft juist met deze wetten gebroken,..!
> *


Hahaha.. Jezus at alles zegt ze dan!!! Jij moet lessen volgen over Jezus Christus bij je priester meisje! Die kan je vertellen dat Jezus een jood was en geen katholiek zoals jij..

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Ik maak er trouwens geen eigen verhaaltje van ik zal dan hier een bijbeltekst citeren 
> 
> Dit zijn de woorden van jezus zelf:
> lucas18:31-34 
> Hij name de twaalf ter zijde en sprak tot hen Zie, wij gaan op naar jerusalem, en al wat door de profeten geschreven is zal aan de zoon des mensen (jezus) volbracht worden. Want hij zal overgeleverd worden aan de heidenen en besopt worden en gesmaad en bespuwt worden en zij zullen hem geselen en DODEN, en ten derde dage zal Hij opstaan. En zij (de discipelen) begrepen niets van deze dingen en dit woord bleef hun duister en zij wisten niet waarvan gesprokene werd.
> 
> Dit is letterlijk wat jezus zelf heeft gezegd over zijn lot. Is daar iets verdraaid aan?.
> Neen, is dat christelijke propaganda? neen het is alles letterlijk uit de bijbel.
> ...


Dan heb je de Bijbel niet goed gelezen, want als je dat wel zou doen dan zou je zien dat Jacob ook Gods eerstgeboren zoon wordt gnoemd. Gewone mensen worden nl. aangeduide als de kinderen van God (deut. 14:1).

Weet jij als christen wat God tegen Davide heeft gezegd? Ik denk het niet.. Lees Psalm 2:7 maar eens; Hij sprak tot mij: Mijn Zoon zijt gij, Ik heb u heden verwekt..

Zoon van God is dus niet letterlijk op te vatten maar figuurlijk. Jezus zei ook dat God niet alleen zijn Vader was maar ook jullie Vader (Matth 5:45, 48).

Je leest zo vaak over zonen en dochters in de Bijbel. Gezien bovenstaande en andere passages in de Bijbel is er geen reden waarom Jezus als zoon van God letterlijk op te vatten is of in een ongeevenaarde betekenis kan worden gezien.

Dan zeg jij misschien als katholiek zijnde; Jezus is de zoon van God omdat hij geen vader had. Adam had ook geen vader en hij wordt ook zoon van God genoemd;

Lucas 3:38 ...Seth de zoon van Adam, de zoon van God.

Lees Hebreeen 7:3 eens; ...zonder vader, zonder moeder, zonder geslachtsregister, zonder begin van dagen of einde des levens en aan de Zoon van God gelijkgesteld, blijft hij priester voor altoos..

Kun je mij vertellen wie hier wordt bedoeld? 

Wij moslims noemen Jezus zoon van Maria, boodschapper van God. Niemand kan dat ontkennen en niemand zal dat ontkennen..

Jezus noemde zichzelf 'zoon van de mensen' en hij weigerde zoon van God te worden genoemd. Lees Lucas 4:41 maar eens. En in Lucas 9: 20-21 vermaande Jezus de mensen weer omdat zij hem zoon van God noemden.

Jezus, de verwachte Messias, een profeet (zoals Jezus zichzelf omschreef) werd van onderwijzer tot zoon van God en uiteindelijk als God zelf beschouwd. Lees Johannes 3:2 en Johannes 7:40. In Matth 21:11 en Lucas 7:16 en 24:19 wordt Jezus ook als profeet omschreven.

ps: De Christenen waar over wordt gesproken zijn niet de christenen die Jezus aanbidden als ware het een god, niet de christenen die doen aan beeldenverering en pausvererering en zeker niet de christenen die niet doen wat Jezus deed.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Welke vraag heb ik jou in dit topic gesteld als ik vragen mag?
> 
> Ik reageerde alleen op je knip en plakwerk van 4 pagina's lang deedadrommel wat geen antwoord op wat dan ook was maar even je mening opdringen door te spammen.
> 
> Voor de rest beantwoord ik je in de topics waar we in dialoog zijn heel netjes en heb ik naar mijn weten niets achterwege gelaten, ik onderzoek alles zelf en geef m' n bevindingen in eigen woorden. Heb ik ergens wel antwoorden achterwege gelaten, attendeer me erop ipv loze beschuldigingen.*


Maar zat vragen waar ik netjes een antwoord op gaf.. Ik knip en plak alleen van mezelf. Zoals ik al eerder aangaf lees ik Deedad niet omdat hij de wijsheid in pacht pretendeert te hebben. Zo ga ik de discussie niet aan. Ik wil alleen aangeven en dan wil ik daar een reactie op  :Smilie: 

Hierbij attendeer ik je er op!  :grote grijns:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Ik maak er trouwens geen eigen verhaaltje van ik zal dan hier een bijbeltekst citeren 
> 
> Dit zijn de woorden van jezus zelf:
> lucas18:31-34 
> Hij name de twaalf ter zijde en sprak tot hen Zie, wij gaan op naar jerusalem, en al wat door de profeten geschreven is zal aan de zoon des mensen (jezus) volbracht worden. Want hij zal overgeleverd worden aan de heidenen en besopt worden en gesmaad en bespuwt worden en zij zullen hem geselen en DODEN, en ten derde dage zal Hij opstaan. En zij (de discipelen) begrepen niets van deze dingen en dit woord bleef hun duister en zij wisten niet waarvan gesprokene werd.
> 
> Dit is letterlijk wat jezus zelf heeft gezegd over zijn lot. Is daar iets verdraaid aan?.
> Neen, is dat christelijke propaganda? neen het is alles letterlijk uit de bijbel.
> ...


O???? Die laatste zin gaat wel een beetje tegen het evangelie in? Of niet?

----------


## Rubicon

> *Jezus zegt als het geloof de werken niet heeft dan is het dood. Werken is een vorm van doen. Dus als je gelooft en je doet niets, je werkt niet dan is je geloof dood. Ik kan ook zeggen dat ik geloof en niets doen, maar dat is niet in overeenstemming met de handelwijze van Jezus.. Je moet geloven en je werken moeten in overeenstemming zijn met je geloof. Dat is wat Jezus naar mijn mening bedoelt.*


Inderdaad. Als je gelooft, doe dan ook de geboden van Jezus, d.w.z. wees een goed en barmhartig mens voor anderen






> *Daar ben ik het wel met je eens. Maar wist je dat Jezus in zulke termen vnl sprak tav de joden? Jezus was immers niet gekomen voor de heidenen, slechts voor de joden. Paulus heeft het geloof 'opengezet' als het ware..*


In de tijd voor zijn kruisiging was de missie van Jezus inderdaad in de eerste plaats gericht op de Joden. Hij zag het als zijn opdracht de verloren kinderen van Israel terug te brengen tot God. Na zijn kruisiging is is het Gods bedoeling geweest om Jezus te stellen tot een licht der volkeren, zoals Jesaja het zo mooi omschreef 




> *Ik geloof niet in de kruisdood, dus daarmee zeg ik alles . .*


Jij bent dan ook geen Christen. Ik ben echter wel Christen, dus ik geloof wel dat de kruisdood van Christus heeft plaatsgevonden.




> *Jezus kwam voor de joden en Paulus was er voor de christenen. En beide personen hebben niet hetzelfde gepredikt...*


De hele reden dat we zo langs elkaar heen lijken te praten is dat jij Paulus niet ziet als iemand die in opdracht van God de boodschap van Christus heeft verspreid. Jij ziet Paulus steeds als iemand die maar wat verhalen verzint. Voor mij is Paulus echter wel belangrijk. 




> *3adoubillah ieminishaytaan ierajiem!!!.*


Wat betekent dat?




> *Iemand die een boodschap van God krijgt krijgt ook tekenen mee zodat hij de mensen kan aantonen dat hij niet vals is of nep. Paulus heeft geen tekenen gekregen. Jezus wel...*


Je stelt me teleur Bismillaah. En ik dacht nog wel dat je de bijbel zo goed kende. In Handelingen 19:11-12 kun je lezen dat God door de handen van Paulus ongewoon machtige daden deed". Zweetdoeken en ander linnen dat Paulus gebruikte werd naar de zieken gebracht, die daardoor genezen werden. En er zijn meer voorbeelden te vinden: Paulus die door een dodelijke slang gebeten wordt en er toch geen last van schijnt te hebben, Paulus die een jongen die door een val uit het raam dood is weer tot leven wekt 
Overigens zijn die wonderbaarlijke genezingen niet de belangrijkste reden dat ik waarde hecht aan de woorden van Paulus. Zoals Jezus zelf al zei: alleen een boos en overspelig geslacht verlangt een teken. Mensen die zo graag een wonder willen zien hebbben een beetje oppervlakkig geloof. Ze zien een wonder, zijn dan zeer onder de indruk, maar na verloop van tijd verdwijnt dat weer. Als je geloof van het zien van wonderen afhangt zit je geloof naar mijn mening niet erg diep.




> *Kun je mij aangeven waar in de 4 evangelieen??? .*


Moet ik nu echt aanwijzen waar in de evangelieen de opstanding beschreven wordt? Het lege graf? De verschijning van Jezus aan zijn leerlingen? Jezus die zijn doorboorde handen laat zien aan Thomas? Ik weet zeker dat je dat zelf ook wel kan vinden. 





> *Alle Israelitische profeten hebben tekenen in de vorm van wonderen van God gekregen. Ik kan je voor elke profeet zijn wonderen aangeven. Wat waren de wonderen van Paulus???.*


Zie mijn reaktie hierboven over de wonderen van Paulus





> *De hoogste autoritei in heel jouw reactie is God en dat is Hij altijd. Daarna komt Jezus. Paulus en Johannes komen daarna. Maar dan vind ik het raar dat het Christendom wel bouwt op Paulus maar niet op Johannes (die wel in contact stond met Jezus)...*


Paulus stond ook in contact met de herrezen Christus. Op weg naar Damascus heeft hij hem voor het eerst ontmoet



> *Visioenen kunnen ook van de duivel komen. Profeten kun je herkennen aan hun wonderen/tekenen niet aan hun visioenen. Jomanada en Char spreken ook over visioenen terwijl zij met de duivels onder 1 hoedje spelen..*


Paulus kwam ook met tekenen. Zie mijn reaktie hierboven. Maar zoals ik al zei: tekenen en wonderen zijn niet bepalend voor mijn geloof. Hoe weet je trouwens dat wonderen niet door de duivel gedaan kunnen worden om mensen te misleiden?





> *Een opdracht van God gaat altijd gepaard met tekenen in de vorm van wonderen. Rest my case..*


Zie mijn reaktie hierboven over de wonderen van Paulus.





> *Ik denk dat we het op meer punten eens zouden kunnen zijn als je meer water bij de wijn zou doen. .*


Ik zal water bij de wijn doen als jij mij daar m.b.v. goede argumenten van kan overtuigen. Tot nu toe wil dat nog niet erg lukken

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> * 3adoubillah ieminishaytaan ierajiem!!!.
> 
> 
> Wat betekent dat?
> 
> 
> *



Ik neem mijn toevlucht tot Allah voor de duivel.

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door Potloodpuntje_ 
> *Tuurlijk JanMetDePet!
> 
> Kort maar krachtig!
> 
> Als volgens alla iedereen alla al verheerlijkt willens of onwillens
> en dan ook nog eens iedereen zijn eigen gebed kent en lofzang dan waarom zou een christen zich ooit moeten bekeren tot de islam of vica versa, maar dan dient iedereen zijn gebed en lofzang te onderhouden zoals het in principe door alla is opgedragen!*


JanMetDePet, Allah swt heeft verteld op welke manier je hem moet aanbidden voor jouw eigen bestwil. Al wat er is verheerlijkt Allah swt..Jij kunt je door het verheerlijken van Allah swt voegen bij datgene/degenen die Hem al verheerlijken..De verheerlijking blijft er, of je meedoet of niet..(het is dus uit eigenbelang en om je eigen ziel dat je meedoet). puntje zegt het zelf, "iedereen zijn eigen gebed en lofzang kent" , nou heel veel mensen kennen deze dus niet.Allah swt heeft aangegeven hoe het wel moet. Zoals ik al zei kun je hierover gaan twisten (onderzoek de islam maar), dit is wat ik jou voorleg

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Precies!
> 
> En dat is wat objectieve wetenschappers (die ongelovig zijn) zeggen tav oa Katholieken.*


Beste Bismilaah,

Ik neem aan dat het niet persoonlijk op mij slaat maar voor alle zekerheid: Ik ben geen ongelovige, ik weiger alleen mensen te volgen. Zie teveel slechte voorbeelden om mij heen die in naam van hun God of Allah of hoe ze hem ook noemen te handelen.

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Beste Bismilaah,
> 
> Ik neem aan dat het niet persoonlijk op mij slaat maar voor alle zekerheid: Ik ben geen ongelovige, ik weiger alleen mensen te volgen. Zie teveel slechte voorbeelden om mij heen die in naam van hun God of Allah of hoe ze hem ook noemen te handelen.*


dat is inderdaad heel erg jammer. Ik denk dat de mensen die als voorbeeld moeten dienen op het falen aangesproken zullen worden

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Sayyid_az_ 
> *dat is inderdaad heel erg jammer. Ik denk dat de mensen die als voorbeeld moeten dienen op het falen aangesproken zullen worden*


Nou die mensen staan vaak in hoog aanzien binnen hun geloofsgemeenschap hoor!

----------


## Twinman

Er is maar 1 god, en die is van ons allemaal.
Het heeft geen zin om te bestrijden wat wel of niet het juiste geloof is.
De enige juiste manier om te leven en geloven bestaat uit simpele dingen: Heb elkander lief.
Deel met de armen.
Help elkaar.
Laat er geen grenzen bestaan.
Wees zuinig op de wereld en alles wat daarop leeft.

Wat ook belangrijk is: vermenging der volken, opdat er eens maar 1 volk is, De mens.  :koppel:   :love2:  




> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Christenen willen maar al te vaak vol trots en hoogmoed aangeven dat Allah een andere god zou zijn dan de God van Adam, Noah, Abraham, Mozes en Jezus. Zij willen hem liever zien als een of andere maangod.
> 
> De God van Jezus is precies dezelfde God als de God van Mohammed, maar de God die in de Bijbel wordt geportreteerd is niet de God waar Jezus en Mohammed over spraken;
> 
> De God van Mohammed, Jezus en Abraham waar ik heilig in geloof is nl niet de God van het Verdraaide Woord.. 
> 
> Let maar eens op;
> 
> ...

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *Inderdaad. Als je gelooft, doe dan ook de geboden van Jezus, d.w.z. wees een goed en barmhartig mens voor anderen*


De geboden van Jezus is niet alleen barmhartigheid betrachten en goed zijn voor je medemens maar veel meer dan dat.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> In de tijd voor zijn kruisiging was de missie van Jezus inderdaad in de eerste plaats gericht op de Joden. Hij zag het als zijn opdracht de verloren kinderen van Israel terug te brengen tot God. Na zijn kruisiging is is het Gods bedoeling geweest om Jezus te stellen tot een licht der volkeren, zoals Jesaja het zo mooi omschreef *


Waarom omschreef Jezus het dan niet zelf als zodanig? Een geloof kan nimmer alleen steunen op self fulfilling prophecies.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Jij bent dan ook geen Christen. Ik ben echter wel Christen, dus ik geloof wel dat de kruisdood van Christus heeft plaatsgevonden.*


De vraag is alleen of er aanwijzingen zijn in de Bijbel voor de vermeende kruisdood? Dan moet je de bijbelse begrippen dood en sterven proberen te begrijpen in het licht van die tijd. Paulus zei bijv. dat hij elke dag doodging. Ging hij dan ook daadwerkelijk elke dag dood?

Tav elk geloof is er een werkelijkheid en deze hoeft niet perse overeen te stemmen met hetgeen waarin je gelooft. 





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> De hele reden dat we zo langs elkaar heen lijken te praten is dat jij Paulus niet ziet als iemand die in opdracht van God de boodschap van Christus heeft verspreid. Jij ziet Paulus steeds als iemand die maar wat verhalen verzint. Voor mij is Paulus echter wel belangrijk.*


De vraag is dan wie is belangrijker? Jezus of Paulus? En daarbij moet je de leer (visie) van Paulus tegen de leer van Jezus houden. Je zult grote verschillen ontdekken..





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Wat betekent dat?*


Iets dat je zegt als iemand iets zegt dat indruist tegen alles wat God ons heeft verteld.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Je stelt me teleur Bismillaah. En ik dacht nog wel dat je de bijbel zo goed kende. In Handelingen 19:11-12 kun je lezen dat God door de handen van Paulus ongewoon machtige daden deed". Zweetdoeken en ander linnen dat Paulus gebruikte werd naar de zieken gebracht, die daardoor genezen werden. En er zijn meer voorbeelden te vinden: Paulus die door een dodelijke slang gebeten wordt en er toch geen last van schijnt te hebben, Paulus die een jongen die door een val uit het raam dood is weer tot leven wekt 
> Overigens zijn die wonderbaarlijke genezingen niet de belangrijkste reden dat ik waarde hecht aan de woorden van Paulus. Zoals Jezus zelf al zei: alleen een boos en overspelig geslacht verlangt een teken. Mensen die zo graag een wonder willen zien hebbben een beetje oppervlakkig geloof. Ze zien een wonder, zijn dan zeer onder de indruk, maar na verloop van tijd verdwijnt dat weer. Als je geloof van het zien van wonderen afhangt zit je geloof naar mijn mening niet erg diep.*


Als wonderen niet zo van belang zouden zijn zoals je beweert, dan zou Jezus geen wonderen verrichtten. Zou je mij de aangegeven wonderen van Paulus kunnen aanwijzen in de Bijbel. Ik zou je zeer erkentelijk zijn! 





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Moet ik nu echt aanwijzen waar in de evangelieen de opstanding beschreven wordt? Het lege graf? De verschijning van Jezus aan zijn leerlingen? Jezus die zijn doorboorde handen laat zien aan Thomas? Ik weet zeker dat je dat zelf ook wel kan vinden.*


Kun je ze aangeven in de Bijbel?





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Paulus stond ook in contact met de herrezen Christus. Op weg naar Damascus heeft hij hem voor het eerst ontmoet*


Als Paulus werkelijk in contact zou hebben gestaan met Jezus dan zou Paulus de wetten nooit hebben afgeschaft. God die wetten in elkaar zet, Jezus die ze bevestigd en uitvoert en Paulus die ze na een visioen weer laat vallen. Raar.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Hoe weet je trouwens dat wonderen niet door de duivel gedaan kunnen worden om mensen te misleiden?*


Dat is precies wat ik geloof tav Paulus. Dat is als hij uberhaupt wonderen verrichtte..





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ik zal water bij de wijn doen als jij mij daar m.b.v. goede argumenten van kan overtuigen. Tot nu toe wil dat nog niet erg lukken*


Ik heb dat aan meerdere prikkers aangegeven, ik ben niet uit om te overtuigen. Ik ben alleen uit om bepaalde zaken aan te geven vanuit de Bijbel.  :Smilie:

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Hahaha.. Jezus at alles zegt ze dan!!! Jij moet lessen volgen over Jezus Christus bij je priester meisje! Die kan je vertellen dat Jezus een jood was en geen katholiek zoals jij..*


En jij moet weer eens bij een imam langs gaan, die jou wijs zal maken dat Jezus een Moslim was net zoals Adam!

O nee, doe maar toch niet!
Je bent eindelijk eens uit je hokje gekomen!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Beste Bismilaah,
> 
> Ik neem aan dat het niet persoonlijk op mij slaat maar voor alle zekerheid: Ik ben geen ongelovige, ik weiger alleen mensen te volgen. Zie teveel slechte voorbeelden om mij heen die in naam van hun God of Allah of hoe ze hem ook noemen te handelen.*


Maar dat maakt die God of Allah of hoe ze Hem ook noemen niet slecht. En dat is wat je altijd in je achterhoofd moet houden..

Als ik in jouw naam een overval pleeg en een paar mensen neerknal dan zegt dat alles over mij maar niets over jou.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Potloodpuntje_ 
> *En jij moet weer eens bij een imam langs gaan, die jou wijs zal maken dat Jezus een Moslim was net zoals Adam!
> 
> O nee, doe maar toch niet!
> Je bent eindelijk eens uit je hokje gekomen! *


Iemand die zich overgeeft aan God en doet wat Hij hem heeft geboden is een moslim. Dat is ook de betekenis achter moslim-zijn. 

Jezus was een jood en gaf zich over aan God en deed wat hem werd geboden door God. Jezus wat zeer zeker geen varkensvlees en dat kan iedere Bijbel en iedere priester beamen. Behalve katholieke engel.  :player:

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Maar dat maakt die God of Allah of hoe ze Hem ook noemen niet slecht. En dat is wat je altijd in je achterhoofd moet houden..
> 
> Als ik in jouw naam een overval pleeg en een paar mensen neerknal dan zegt dat alles over mij maar niets over jou.*


De godsdienst belijders maken hun G-d, Die zij als Hoogste zien wel degelijk 'slecht'. Trouwens wat jij hierboven zegt geldt voor elk 
G-dsNaam ook al belichaamd het Hzijn Vrouwelijke Aspecten.
En dat Mohamed er net anders over dacht hoef ik je natuurlijk niet uit te leggen!

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Iemand die zich overgeeft aan God en doet wat Hij hem heeft geboden is een moslim. Dat is ook de betekenis achter moslim-zijn. 
> 
> Jezus was een jood en gaf zich over aan God en deed wat hem werd geboden door God. Jezus wat zeer zeker geen varkensvlees en dat kan iedere Bijbel en iedere priester beamen. Behalve katholieke engel. *


Beste Bismilaah, 

Ik heb je denk ik al verteld dat het moslim-zijn niet meer bestaat!
Ik ga ermee akkoord als je zegt dat je een goede gelovige bent!

----------


## Bismilaah

22 Zie, Ik werp haar te bed, en die met haar overspel bedrijven, in grote verdrukking, zo zij zich niet bekeren van hun werken. 
23 En haar kinderen zal Ik door den dood ombrengen; en al de Gemeenten zullen weten, dat Ik het ben, Die nieren en harten onderzoek. En Ik zal ulieden geven een iegelijk naar uw werken.

 :verward:

----------


## Bismilaah

Psalmen 137:9 9 Welgelukzalig zal hij zijn, die uw kinderkens grijpen, en aan de steenrots verpletteren zal..

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Potloodpuntje_ 
> *Beste Bismilaah, 
> 
> Ik heb je denk ik al verteld dat het moslim-zijn niet meer bestaat!
> Ik ga ermee akkoord als je zegt dat je een goede gelovige bent!*


Een ware moslim ben ik nog lange na niet! Maar we werken er aan! 

.

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Een ware moslim ben ik nog lange na niet! Maar we werken er aan! 
> 
> .*


Hoe hard je ook werkt dan nog kan je geen moslim worden!
Hoe kom je er dan bij om een ware moslim te worden???

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Potloodpuntje_ 
> *Hoe hard je ook werkt dan nog kan je geen moslim worden!
> Hoe kom je er dan bij om een ware moslim te worden???*


Waarom kan je geen moslim worden?

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Waarom kan je geen moslim worden?*


Dan moet je globaal 1200 jaar terug de tijd in en zorgen dat de moslims zich niet opsplitsen in soenie en shia!

Oke ik had het fout het kan dus wel!

We wachten nog ff op de tijdmachine!

----------


## Potloodpuntje

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Omdat moslim overgave aan God betekent.*



juist overgave aan Hzijn Geboden!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Ik geef je de voorgaande tekst erbij, misschien dat je dan de context wat beter ziet, voor de duidelijkheid, het betreft hier een openbaring van jezus aan Johannes die deze boodschap door moet geven aan de mensen van Tyatira:
> 
> Maar Ik heb tegen u, dat gij de vrouw Izebel laat begaan, die zegt, dat zij een profetes is, en zij leert en verleidt mijn knechten om te hoereren en afgodenoffers te eten. 21 En Ik heb haar tijd gegeven om zich te bekeren, maar zij wil zich niet bekeren van haar hoererij.  
> 
> Omdat we het over kindermisbruik hebben zal ik me daar op richten. In de bijbel is het niet ongewoon dat God kinderen laat sterven voor de zonde van de ouders. Denk aan de geschiedenis van David die zich op onwettige wijze de vrouw van Uria toeeigend en haar zwanger maakt. Als straf hierop heeft God het kind hieruit laten sterven. Ik denk om zo een verantwoordelijkheids gevoel te kweken. Het is een hardere klap dat een ander de dupe wordt van jou fouten als dat je zelf de dupe wordt. Zo ook in dit geval.
> 
> God laat de kinderen sterven ja. Maar zoals we allen weten is God een rechtvaardig God en rekent hij aan de mens geen zonden die hij niet gedaan heeft. Daarom denk ik dat het kind van David een gezegend kind was omdat het gelijk tot de heerlijkheid toe mocht treden. 
> 
> ...


Heel duidelijk, maar wie werp wie op bed en wie bedrijft overspel? En wie doodt de kinderen? Dat is volgens mij het belangrijkste..




> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *
> Ik zal even de hele context plaatsen en dit naar eigen kennis zo goed mogelijk beantwoorden.
> 
> Reken, o HERE, de kinderen Edoms 
> de dag van Jeruzalem toe; 
> hun die zeiden: Breekt af, breekt af, 
> tot op de grond ermee! 
> 8 Gij, dochter van Babel, ter verwoesting bestemde, 
> ...


8: Daughter of Babylon, someone will destroy you! That person will do to you what you did to us. He will be very happy then!

9: He will catch your children and hit them with a rock. He will be very happy then!

Edom was a country to the south‑east of Judah. It was an enemy of Judah. When Babylon destroyed Jerusalem, Edom was very happy! Now the Psalmist says that soon someone will destroy Babylon. He was right! 'Foundations' are the hard bit of ground that you build a house on.

Daarnaast is het woord kinderen wel degelijk slaand op kleine kinderen en niet zoals jij aangeeft 'gewoon de Babyloniers'. Het is immers in de geschiedenis bekend (ook binnen de christelijke kringen) dat in 586 voor Christus veel Babylonische soldaten heel veel joodse kinderen hadden gedood. En de verzen spreken over een oog om oog tand om tand principe.

Voor de rest klopt je verhaal wel.

----------


## Rubicon

> *De geboden van Jezus is niet alleen barmhartigheid betrachten en goed zijn voor je medemens maar veel meer dan dat.*


Jezus werd de vraag gesteld wat het grootste gebod is. Het antwoord van Jezus luidt: U moet de Heer uw God liefhebben met hart en ziel en in al uw gedachten, antwoordde Jezus hen. Dat is het grootste en voornaamste gebod. Het tweede gebod is even belangrijk als het eerste: u moet uw naaste liefhebben als uzelf. De hele wet van Mozes en alles wat de profeten geleerd hebben steunt op deze twee geboden."




> *De vraag is alleen of er aanwijzingen zijn in de Bijbel voor de vermeende kruisdood? Dan moet je de bijbelse begrippen dood en sterven proberen te begrijpen in het licht van die tijd.*


De kruisiging van Jezus werd uitgevoerd door Romeinse soldaten. Het was hun taak om iemand die ter dood was veroordeeld ook daadwerkelijk te doden. En die soldaten hadden zeker ervaring met dat bloederige karwei. Ik heb dus geen enkele reden om aan te nemen dat de dood van Jezus hier slechts figuurlijk bedoeld is. De teksten lijken mij ook voor zich te spreken. Niet ik hoef uit te leggen dat Jezus werkelijk stierf aan het kruis, maar jij zult daarentegen aan mij moeten uitleggen waarom jij denkt dat dit figuurlijk bedoeld is





> *De vraag is dan wie is belangrijker? Jezus of Paulus? En daarbij moet je de leer (visie) van Paulus tegen de leer van Jezus houden. Je zult grote verschillen ontdekken...*


Paulus heeft van Jezus de opdracht gekregen om het evangelie over de wereld te verspreiden. Er is dus geen tegenstelling Paulus-Jezus.





> *Als wonderen niet zo van belang zouden zijn zoals je beweert, dan zou Jezus geen wonderen verrichtten. Zou je mij de aangegeven wonderen van Paulus kunnen aanwijzen in de Bijbel. Ik zou je zeer erkentelijk zijn! .*


Nogmaals wijs ik je op de uitspraak van Jezus dat alleen slechte en overspelige mensen een wonder willen zien. Dit zei hij nadat hij door verschillende mensen was uitgedaagd om een teken te laten zien. Verder deed Jezus (voor zover wij weten) niet heel veel wonderen in het openbaar. De opwekking van Lazarus en de spijziging van een grote mensenmassa zijn de bekendste. Jezus vroeg juist aan veel mensen die hij genezen had om juist niet bekend te maken wat er was gebeurd

De wonderen van Paulus? In mijn vorige bijdrage heb ik ze al genoemd, dus waarom vraag je dat weer? Maar goed, bij deze dan:
Handelingen 19:11-12 God deed door de handen van Paulus ongewoon grote wonderen, dat ging zo ver dat zweetdoeken en ander linnengoed dat hij gebruikte naar de zieken werd gebracht; dan verdwenen hun kwalen en verlieten de boze geesten hen

In Handelingen 28 wordt de vader van Publius genezen, in Handelingen 20:9 valt een jongeman, Eutychus genaamd, van de derde verdieping naar beneden. Hij wordt dood weggedragen. Maar Paulus slaat zijn armen om hem heen en de jongen komt weer tot leven





> *Kun je ze aangeven in de Bijbel?.*


Ik heb zojuist je verhaal gelezen over de tegenstrijdigheden in de evangelieeen over de opstanding in de discussie Cirkelredenering onder de moslims. Daaruit blijkt dat je de passages wel goed weet te vinden. Maar ze bevatten tegenstrijdigheden. Is dat je probleem? Ik zit daar niet zo mee. Als er een misdrijf plaatsvindt, en er zijn verschillende getuigen, dan zullen de getuigen ieder een iets ander verhaal vertellen. Het feit dat het misdrijf heeft plaatsgevonden verandert daar niet door.




> *Als Paulus werkelijk in contact zou hebben gestaan met Jezus dan zou Paulus de wetten nooit hebben afgeschaft. .*



Als Paulus nou zelf van Christus de opdracht heeft gekregen om de wet af te schaffen? Maar het wordt zo langzamerhand een herhaling van zetten. Ik stel voor dat we hierover ophouden.






> *God die wetten in elkaar zet, Jezus die ze bevestigd en uitvoert en Paulus die ze na een visioen weer laat vallen. Raar..*



Jezus die de wet bevestigt en uitvoert? Mag ik je herinneren aan Marcus 7:18? Jezus verklaart dat niet wat de mens binnenkomt de mens onrein maakt, maar wat de mens (via de mond) uitkomt. In die tekst verklaart hij alle spijzen rein. In zekere zin is dat al een voorschot op het afschaffen van de wet.

Wat de bedoeling van God is met de wereld weet God alleen. Met een mooi Nederlands spreekwoord: Gods wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk. Ik weet de bedoelingen van God niet, jij ook niet, en ik denk dat niemand dat op dit moment weet. Wat ik in de loop van de geschiedenis wel zie is een God die eerst de mensheid d.m.v. een wet de mensen tot gehoorzaamheid aan God wil brengen, maar met de komst van Jezus, die zichzelf als schuldoffer gesteld heeft, de wet weer buiten werking gesteld heeft. M.a.w. ik zie een ontwikkeling van slaafse gehoorzaamheid aan een wet tot het vrijwillig komen tot God. Een groei naar volwassenheid. Kleine kinderen hebben strenge regels nodig, volwassen mensen moeten tot God komen door hun hart te volgen




> *Dat is precies wat ik geloof tav Paulus. Dat is als hij uberhaupt wonderen verrichtte...*


Begrijp ik je nu goed? Je bent nu eventueel wel bereid te erkennen dat Paulus wonderen verrichtte? Op grond waarvan denk jij dan dat hij dat deed m.b.v. de duivel?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *Jezus werd de vraag gesteld wat het grootste gebod is. Het antwoord van Jezus luidt: U moet de Heer uw God liefhebben met hart en ziel en in al uw gedachten, antwoordde Jezus hen. Dat is het grootste en voornaamste gebod. Het tweede gebod is even belangrijk als het eerste: u moet uw naaste liefhebben als uzelf. De hele wet van Mozes en alles wat de profeten geleerd hebben steunt op deze twee geboden."
> 
> 
> 
> De kruisiging van Jezus werd uitgevoerd door Romeinse soldaten. Het was hun taak om iemand die ter dood was veroordeeld ook daadwerkelijk te doden. En die soldaten hadden zeker ervaring met dat bloederige karwei. Ik heb dus geen enkele reden om aan te nemen dat de dood van Jezus hier slechts figuurlijk bedoeld is. De teksten lijken mij ook voor zich te spreken. Niet ik hoef uit te leggen dat Jezus werkelijk stierf aan het kruis, maar jij zult daarentegen aan mij moeten uitleggen waarom jij denkt dat dit figuurlijk bedoeld is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voor de Christen: Gods wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk,
voor de Moslim: Allah weet het beter.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *Jezus werd de vraag gesteld wat het grootste gebod is. Het antwoord van Jezus luidt: U moet de Heer uw God liefhebben met hart en ziel en in al uw gedachten, antwoordde Jezus hen. Dat is het grootste en voornaamste gebod. Het tweede gebod is even belangrijk als het eerste: u moet uw naaste liefhebben als uzelf. De hele wet van Mozes en alles wat de profeten geleerd hebben steunt op deze twee geboden."*


Maar weet jij ook wat Jezus bedoelt met uw naaste? Bedoelde hij daar niet mee de joden? Daarnaast is liefhebben van God door Jezus bedoelt als een waarschuwing om oa Zijn regeltjes op te volgen zoals Jezus zelf ook deed.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> De kruisiging van Jezus werd uitgevoerd door Romeinse soldaten. Het was hun taak om iemand die ter dood was veroordeeld ook daadwerkelijk te doden. En die soldaten hadden zeker ervaring met dat bloederige karwei. Ik heb dus geen enkele reden om aan te nemen dat de dood van Jezus hier slechts figuurlijk bedoeld is. De teksten lijken mij ook voor zich te spreken. Niet ik hoef uit te leggen dat Jezus werkelijk stierf aan het kruis, maar jij zult daarentegen aan mij moeten uitleggen waarom jij denkt dat dit figuurlijk bedoeld is*


Je moet begrijpen dat doodgaan in de Bijbel vaak figuurlijk wordt gebruikt. Lees 1 Cor. 15:31 maar eens. Ik zal je 6 stappen aangeven waarom ik geloof dat Jezus niet vermoord is;

1. Aan het kruis smeekte Jezus God hem te helpen (Matth 27:46). Mijn God , mijn God , waarom hebt Gij mij verlaten? En in Lucas 22:42; Vader, indien gij wilt, neem deze beker van mij weg, doch niet mijnwil maar de Uwe geschiede. (met deze beker wordt de beker van de dood bedoeld).

2. Jezus gebed om niet aan het kruis te STERVEN werd door God verhoord zoals de Bijbel aangeeft. Lees Lucas, Hebreeen en Jacobus maar. Hoe kan hij dan toch sterven aan het kruis? Christenen zeggen dat Jezus aan het kruis tot God bad om uit zijn lijden verlost te worden. De Bijbel spreekt dit tegen zoals jezelf kunt lezen. 

Lucas 22:43; En hem verscheen een engel om hem kracht te geven. Dit betekent dat een engel hem verzekerde dat God hem niet hulpeloos zou achterlaten. Hebreen 5:7; Tijdens zijn dagen in het vlees heeft hij gebeden en smekingen onder sterk geroep en tranen geofferd aan Hem, die hem uit de dood kon redden en hij is verhoord uit zijn angst. Jezus' gebeden werden dus verhoord hetgeen betekent dat God deed waar Jezus om vroeg.

Jacobus 5:16; Het gebed van een rechtvaardie vermag veel. Daarnaast zei Jezus zelf in Matth 7:7-10; Bidt en u zal gegeven worden, zoekt en gij zult vinden, klopt en u zal opengedaan worden. Want een ieder die bidt, ontvangt, en wie zoekt, vindt en wie klopt zal opengedaan worden. Of welk mens onder u zal als zijn zoon hem om brood vraagt hem een steen geven? Of als hij een vis vraagt, zal hij hem toch geen slang geven? 

Als dus al de gebedn van Jezus werden verhoord, dus ook het bebed niet te sterven aan het kruis, hoe kon hij dan toch sterven aan het kruis zoals christenen beweren???

3. Zijn benen werden niet gebroken door de Romeinse soldaten, volgens Johannes 19:32-33; De soldaten dan kwamen en braken de benen van de eerste en van de andere die met hem gekruisigd waren maar toen zij bij Jezus gekomen waren en zagen dat hij reeds gestorven was braken zij zijn benen niet... Kun je afgaan op de verkondiging van zijn dood door deze soldaten, of wilden zij Jezus redden omdat zij hem onschuldig vonden...?

4. Als Jezus aan het kruis stierf zou zijn bloed klonteren en zou er geen bloed uit zijn lichaam stromen toen zijn zijde doorboord werd. Maar het Evangelie verklaart dat er bloed en water uitvloeide in Johannes 19:34; ... maar een van de soldaten stak met een speer in zijn zijde en terstond kwam er bloed en water uit. Raadpleeg de medische internetpagina's omtrent dit punt als je de waarheid wil vinden.

5. Toen de Farizeen Jezus om een teken vroegen als bewijs voor zijn missie antwoordde hij in Matth 12:40; want gelijk Jona 3 dagen en 3 nachten in de buik van het zeemonetsre was zo zal de zoon des mensen in het hart der aarde zijn, 3 dagen en 3 nachten.

Denk nu eens aan over de factor tijd. Dit was niet 3 dagen en 3 nachten, maar alleen 1 dag (zaterdag overdag) en 2 nachten (vrijdagnacht en zaterdagnacht). En dan vraag ik jou of Jona leefde in de buik van de walvis...???

Ja toch? En leefde Jona ook nog toen de walvis hem weer uitspuugde? Ook ja!

Dus Jezus leefde zoals hij zelf profeteerde zoals je kunt lezen in de Bijbel..

6. Jezus verklaart zelf dat hij niet aan het kruis is gestorven. Zondacgochtend vroeg ging Maria Magdalene naar het graf. Het graf was toen leeg. Ze zag iemand die op een wachter leek staan. Zij herkende in hem Jezus en wilde hem aanraken. Jezus zei in Johannes 20:17; Houdt mij niet vast, want ik ben nog niet opgevaren naar de Vader. Dit betekent dat hij dus leefde en dus op dat moment nog niest was gestorven, omdat als iemand sterft hij teruggaat naar zijn Schepper. Dit is mi het sterkste bewijs en zelf door Jezus verkondigd.

Als je nog steeds gelooft dat Jezus aan het kruis is gestorven omdat hij vermoord is dan was hij een valse profeet en is hij vervloekt door God volgens de volgende passages;

Deut 13:5; Die profeet of dromer zal ter dood gebracht worden omdat hij afval heeft gepredikt van de Here uw God.
Deut 21:22-23; Wanneer iemand een zonde begaat, waaropmde doodstraf staat en hij wordt ter dood gebracht en gij hangt hem aan een paal, dan zal zijn lijk gedurende de nacht niet aan de paal blijven, maar gij zult hem dezelfde dag nog begraven, want een gehangene is door God vervloekt en gij zult het land van de Here, uw God u als erfdeel geven zal, niet verontreinigen.

Te geloven dat Jezus aan het kruis is vermoord is afbreuk doen aan zijn profeetschap. De joden beweren dat zijn Jezus hebben gedood en dientengevolgen schilderen zij hem ook af als valse profeet en christenen geloven dat de kruisiging nodig is voor de verlossing van zonden en dientengevolgen hebben zij de vervloeking van Jezus te accepteren. Dit christelijk geloof spreek de leringen van de Bijbel en van Jezus zelf tegen. Hosea 6:6, Matth 9:13 en Matth 12:7 zijn hier perfecte voorbeelden van. 






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Paulus heeft van Jezus de opdracht gekregen om het evangelie over de wereld te verspreiden. Er is dus geen tegenstelling Paulus-Jezus.*


Paulus heeft Jezus nooit ontmoet, dus er kan derhalve ook geen sprake zijn van een boodschap. Trouwens, aangezien de leer van Jezus absoluut niet overeenstemt met de leer van Paulus lijkt het mij dus wel degelijk van belang dat je beide bekijkt en opmerkt welke persoon de meeste autoriteit in deze kwestie heeft. Ik kies voor Jezus!






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Nogmaals wijs ik je op de uitspraak van Jezus dat alleen slechte en overspelige mensen een wonder willen zien. Dit zei hij nadat hij door verschillende mensen was uitgedaagd om een teken te laten zien. Verder deed Jezus (voor zover wij weten) niet heel veel wonderen in het openbaar. De opwekking van Lazarus en de spijziging van een grote mensenmassa zijn de bekendste. Jezus vroeg juist aan veel mensen die hij genezen had om juist niet bekend te maken wat er was gebeurd*


Jezus deed wel degelijk veel wonderen in het openbaar, maar voor hem was dat niets en hij deed het in alle nederigheid. Veel wonderen die hij verrichtte waren om mensen te genezen. 




> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> De wonderen van Paulus? In mijn vorige bijdrage heb ik ze al genoemd, dus waarom vraag je dat weer? Maar goed, bij deze dan:
> Handelingen 19:11-12 God deed door de handen van Paulus ongewoon grote wonderen, dat ging zo ver dat zweetdoeken en ander linnengoed dat hij gebruikte naar de zieken werd gebracht; dan verdwenen hun kwalen en verlieten de boze geesten hen*


Met zweetdoeken en linnegoed iemand beter maken is geen wonder. Boze geesten kan ik ook uitdrijven en dat heb ik meermaals gedaan. Dat is ook geen wonder.

Wonderen zoals Jezus deed Paulus niet; melaatsen genezen, blinden genezen en ga zo verder..




> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> In Handelingen 28 wordt de vader van Publius genezen, in Handelingen 20:9 valt een jongeman, Eutychus genaamd, van de derde verdieping naar beneden. Hij wordt dood weggedragen. Maar Paulus slaat zijn armen om hem heen en de jongen komt weer tot leven*


Ik heb hierboven al aangegeven dat dood in de Bijbel vaak als lijden wordt aangemerkt. Misschien was hij niet dood maar was hij bewusteloos of in een korte termijn coma beland en weer ontwaakt.






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ik heb zojuist je verhaal gelezen over de tegenstrijdigheden in de evangelieeen over de opstanding in de discussie Cirkelredenering onder de moslims. Daaruit blijkt dat je de passages wel goed weet te vinden. Maar ze bevatten tegenstrijdigheden. Is dat je probleem? Ik zit daar niet zo mee. Als er een misdrijf plaatsvindt, en er zijn verschillende getuigen, dan zullen de getuigen ieder een iets ander verhaal vertellen. Het feit dat het misdrijf heeft plaatsgevonden verandert daar niet door.*


Dit is geen antwoord op mijn vraag..






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Als Paulus nou zelf van Christus de opdracht heeft gekregen om de wet af te schaffen? Maar het wordt zo langzamerhand een herhaling van zetten. Ik stel voor dat we hierover ophouden.*


Waarom heeft Jezus zoiets dramatisch dan niet zelf veranderd??? En waarom zegt Jezus dat hij is gekomen om de wet te vervullen en NIET om de wet af te schaffen..???

Waarom wil je niet inzien dat Paulus de wetten heeft afgeschaft niet omdat hij dat van Jezus te horen heeft gekregen, maar omdat hij zo min mogelijk drempels voor de heidenen wilde creeeren zodat het geloof niet alleen een joodse aangelegenheid blijft..? Aan de ene kant wel te prijzen, maar het is zeer zeker niet de wil van Jezus. Heb je dat nu nog niet door?






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Jezus die de wet bevestigt en uitvoert? Mag ik je herinneren aan Marcus 7:18? Jezus verklaart dat niet wat de mens binnenkomt de mens onrein maakt, maar wat de mens (via de mond) uitkomt. In die tekst verklaart hij alle spijzen rein. In zekere zin is dat al een voorschot op het afschaffen van de wet.*


Moet ik je nu tig andere citaten van Jezus aangeven uit de Bijbel waarin hij de mensen maant om zich aan de wetten te houden? 

De meeste beeldspraak van Jezus is moeilijk te begrijpen, maar als het christenen uitkomt om een doctrine bevestigd te zien door een bepaalde uitleg van een van de parabelen van Jezus dan is dat goed. Wel, jij gebruikt beeldspraakvers van Jezus om aan te te tonen dat de wet moet worden afgeschaft. Ik kan je heel veel citaten van Jezus geven waarin Jezus onomwonden, niets aan het toeval overlatend aangeeft je aan de wet te houden. 





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Wat de bedoeling van God is met de wereld weet God alleen. Met een mooi Nederlands spreekwoord: Gods wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk. Ik weet de bedoelingen van God niet, jij ook niet, en ik denk dat niemand dat op dit moment weet. Wat ik in de loop van de geschiedenis wel zie is een God die eerst de mensheid d.m.v. een wet de mensen tot gehoorzaamheid aan God wil brengen, maar met de komst van Jezus, die zichzelf als schuldoffer gesteld heeft, de wet weer buiten werking gesteld heeft. M.a.w. ik zie een ontwikkeling van slaafse gehoorzaamheid aan een wet tot het vrijwillig komen tot God. Een groei naar volwassenheid. Kleine kinderen hebben strenge regels nodig, volwassen mensen moeten tot God komen door hun hart te volgen*


Jezus heeft nimmer gezegd als offer voor de mens te zijn, dus daar geloof ik niet in. De komst van elke boodschapper van God is hetgeen ervoor was te bevestigen en te verkondigen en het geloof dichter bij de mens te brengen. Dat is was Abraham, Noah, Mozes, Jezus en Mohammed deden. Jezus verkondigde de wet, eerde deze en voerde deze uit. Hij hield niet van hypocriete mensen die geloven om te laten zien hoe gelovig zij wel niet zijn. 

Mensen zijn dienaren van God en dat zal altijd zo blijven. Wij zijn hier op aarde om God te dienen en om goed te zijn jegens onze medemens. Maar God dienen is per definitie goed zijn voor je medemens. Om God te dienen hebben Zijn boodschappers wetten ingesteld om dit zo goed mogelijk te doen. Nu ben ik het met je eens dat veel wetten niet kunnen in deze tijd en in deze maatschappij. Die wetten die niet kunnen vandaag de dag doen niets af aan jouw gelovigheid tav God. Maar zonder wetten zijn we nergens. Alles heeft wetten/regels nodig om (quasi)optimaal te kunnen leven. Mensen, dieren, natuurverschijnselen etc.

Er is een Arabisch spreekwoord; De beste gelovige bidt in het donker waar niemand hem ziet behalve zijn Maker. Geloof is natuurlijk niet alleen wetten opvolgen maar ook de geest van God in de wetten proberen te ervaren en je daarbij ontdoen van alle slechte zaken.







> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Begrijp ik je nu goed? Je bent nu eventueel wel bereid te erkennen dat Paulus wonderen verrichtte? Op grond waarvan denk jij dan dat hij dat deed m.b.v. de duivel?*


Ik weet dat de duivel wonderen kan verrichten. Jij kan ook wonderen verrichten als je doet wat de duivel wil. Dat is niet moeilijk, maar dat betekent wel eerste klas hel later. Dus als ik zeg "Dat is precies wat ik geloof tav Paulus." dan bedoel ik daarmee dat Paulus wellicht voor de gek is gehouden door de duivel. Helemaal als je in ogenschouw neemt waarom hij de wetten heeft afgeschaft en hoe de Jacobus groep op hem reageerde.

Ik geloof niet in Paulus. Ik geloof in Jezus. Dat zijn 2 verschillende mensen met 2 verschillende visies met 2 verschillende agenda's en met 2 verschillende leren.

----------


## Wortel

Bismilaah, je redeneertrant en bijbehorende syllogismen zijn aandoenlijk. Ik wil niets liever dan een zindelijke dialoog maar het gros van wat je in je laatste bijdrage laat zien is inlegkunde, die een tekst gebruikt om er de eigen vooringenomen positie mee te ondersteunen. 
Anders gezegd: je laat de teksten buikspreken en maakt er het evangelie naar de beschrijving van Bismilaah van.

Ik heb nu geen tijd maar ik hoop er later uitgebreider op in te kunnen gaan. 

Salaam.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Bismilaah, je redeneertrant en bijbehorende syllogismen zijn aandoenlijk. Ik wil niets liever dan een zindelijke dialoog maar het gros van wat je in je laatste bijdrage laat zien is inlegkunde, die een tekst gebruikt om er de eigen vooringenomen positie mee te ondersteunen. 
> Anders gezegd: je laat de teksten buikspreken en maakt er het evangelie naar de beschrijving van Bismilaah van.
> 
> Ik heb nu geen tijd maar ik hoop er later uitgebreider op in te kunnen gaan. 
> 
> Salaam.*


Maar dan kan ik precies hetzelfde zeggen tav de uitleg die christenen geven aan de Bijbel. Jij weet net zo goed als ik dat de evangelisten en de schrijvers van het NT er een selffullfilling prophecy op na hielden bij het samenstellen van de Bijbel. Stukken zijn toegevoegd en weggehaald en op verschillende manieren uitgelegd dan wel vertaald. Daarbij stond Jezus centraal en aangezien zijn boodschap er een was van liefde (dat trek overigens in twijfel) is alles daarop gebaseerd. De doctrines die eeuwen na het heengaan van Jezus in het leven zijn geroepen door de Kerk zijn gebaseerd op interpretaties en contexten om (laat ik het bot zeggen) het gelijk te halen waarin zij geloven.

Het enige verschil is dat Bismilaah niets heeft gewijzigd of toegevoegd. Ik neem een standpunt in en ik vraag mij af of ik dit kan staven adhv de Bijbel. Dat lukt me aardig. Ik baseer me op feiten in de Bijbel die voor zichzelf spreken. Het OT is een voorganger en een soort van profetie tav het NT in mijn ogen. Zo staat bijv. in het OT dat een valse profeet vermoord zal worden omdat hij is vervloekt door God. Dan is een simpele optelsom mijnerzijds of Jezus was een valse profeet en is derhalve vermoord of Jezus was een profeet van God en is niet vermoord. Ik gebruik dus feiten en de concusie kan ik staven met de Bijbel.

Dat de Koran mijn concusies bevestigt is in mijn ogen vanzelfsprekend. Maar nogmaals, ik ga bij deze discussies niet uit van de Koran, maar van de Bijbel.

----------


## Wortel

> Maar dan kan ik precies hetzelfde zeggen tav de uitleg die christenen geven aan de Bijbel. Jij weet net zo goed als ik dat de evangelisten en de schrijvers van het NT er een selffullfilling prophecy op na hielden bij het samenstellen van de Bijbel.


Nee, dat kun je niet zeggen want de evangelisten en schrijvers van het NT koesterden geen selffullfilling prophesy, maar een zeer indringende ervaring in de gestalte van Jezus van Nazareth die ze beleefden als een Godsopenbaring. Jezus heeft ook geen leer nagelaten, maar alleen de indruk die zijn leven op zijn volgelingen had. Hier zien we weer eens de volstrekt verschillende ceasuur in het ontstaan van de geschriften van het Christendom en van de Islam. En als je die twee vergelijkt, b.v. door te stellen dat de Koran jouw conclusies vanzelfsprekend bevestigt, doe je geen recht een de specifieke eigenheid van wat de geschriften van het NT willen zijn. Datzelfde zou overigens net zo gelden als een christen met een "NT-bril" op de Koran onder de loep zou nemen.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Nee, dat kun je niet zeggen want de evangelisten en schrijvers van het NT koesterden geen selffullfilling prophesy, maar een zeer indringende ervaring in de gestalte van Jezus van Nazareth die ze beleefden als een Godsopenbaring. Jezus heeft ook geen leer nagelaten, maar alleen de indruk die zijn leven op zijn volgelingen had. Hier zien we weer eens de volstrekt verschillende ceasuur in het ontstaan van de geschriften van het Christendom en van de Islam. En als je die twee vergelijkt, b.v. door te stellen dat de Koran jouw conclusies vanzelfsprekend bevestigt, doe je geen recht een de specifieke eigenheid van wat de geschriften van het NT willen zijn. Datzelfde zou overigens net zo gelden als een christen met een "NT-bril" op de Koran onder de loep zou nemen.*


Dan adviseer ik je de volgende boeken eens te lezen;

The life of Jezus, Dr. CJ Cadoux (profesoor Kerkgeschiedenis Oxford)
The History of the christians in the light of Modern Knowledge, TG Tucker

Ik zal het een en ander citeren;

De Evangelien zijn samengesteld nadat de vroege christenen over verschillende partijen verdeeld waren geraakt. Zij werden namelijk samengesteld om bepaalde leringen van de verschillende scholen te propageren en hun auteurs aarzelden niet de vroege documenten te vervalsen en ander traditioneel materiaal dat over het leven en de leringen van Jezus handelde in overeenstemming te brengen met de visies van hun scholen.

Nou, 3 keer raden wat de godsdienst was van de Grieken en Isralitische christenen..

Dominee T.G. Tucker schrijft: "Aldus werden Evangelien vervaardigd die duidelijk de opvatiing van de praktische behoeften van de gemeenschap waarvoor ze geschreven zijn, weerspiegelden. In de Evangelien werd traditioneel materiaal gebruikt maar men aarzelde niet veranderingen aan te brengen, toevoegingen te maken of zaken weg te laten als die niet met de bedoeling van de schrijver overeenkwamen." (The history of the Christians in the light of Modern knowledge- TG Tucker p.320)

Bijbelse geleerden hebben een paar van de vroegere docu's aangaande de Evangelieen aangemerkt als:

Q (van bron in het Duits); een verloren document in het Aramees, dat de schrijvers van het Evangelie in een Griekse vertaling bereikte.

Urmarcus (eerste versie van Marcus); een vroege uitgave van het Marcus Evangelie, geschreven op basis van de verhandelingen van Petrus over Jezus.

L; een verzameling verslagen over Jezus, alleen gebruikt door Lucas. Een vergelijking van de Evangelieen laat zien dat de auteurs deze verloren docu's nogal vrij gehanteerd hebben.

Het eerste Evangelie (Marcus) is geschreven 40 jaar na het heengaan van Jezus, het Evang. van Mattheus is in het Grieks geschreven ca. 90 na Chr. De auteur van dit Evangelie baseerd zich op Q en Urmarcus, maar geen enkele onafhankelijke geleerde ziet dit werk als dat van Mattheus, de apostel van Jezus.. Het derde Evangelie is dat van Lucas dat ergens in Griekenland is geschreven rond het jaar 80. Het Evangelie van Johannes wijkt af van de eerste 3 en alleen in dit werk wordt de goddelijkheid van Jezus onderlijnd, maar nimmer door uitspraken van Jezus zelf. Dit Evangelie is geschreven door een onbekende auteur tussen 110 en 115 die geneigd was de Joden als de vijanden van Jezus te definiren.

Ik heb 10 punten om af te wegen in hoeverre de 4 canonieke Evangelieen de geispireerde boodschap, of de Evangelieen van Jezus zijn. Die zal ik tzt plaatsen, ik moet nu weg..

ps: De Koran met een NT bril lezen is onmogelijk, want de Koran neemt stellig afstand van bepaalde 'hoofd'verzen in het NT. Alles waar onomwonden Jezus als god wordt afgeschilderd of Jezus godelijkheid wordt toegekend is verboden volgens de Islam met als leidraad de Koran. Er is maar n met goddelijkheid en die God is en dat is God.

----------


## Wortel

> Het eerste Evangelie (Marcus) is geschreven 40 jaar na het heengaan van Jezus, het Evang. van Mattheus is in het Grieks geschreven ca. 90 na Chr. De auteur van dit Evangelie baseerd zich op Q en Urmarcus, maar geen enkele onafhankelijke geleerde ziet dit werk als dat van Mattheus, de apostel van Jezus.. Het derde Evangelie is dat van Lucas dat ergens in Griekenland is geschreven rond het jaar 80. Het Evangelie van Johannes wijkt af van de eerste 3 en alleen in dit werk wordt de goddelijkheid van Jezus onderlijnd, maar nimmer door uitspraken van Jezus zelf. Dit Evangelie is geschreven door een onbekende auteur tussen 110 en 115 die geneigd was de Joden als de vijanden van Jezus te definiren.


Op de laatste zin na ben ik het hier mee eens. Hier wordt de algemene stand van zaken weergegeven zoals die in de officiele Schriftwetenschap wordt voorgesteld.
De laatste zin is naar mijn opvatting onjuist, daar de datering een twintigtal jaren eerder wordt gesteld, en omdat de meest recente onderzoeken lijken aan te tonen dat het Evangelie naar Johannes een boek is met voluit Joodse wortels.
Ioudaioi -het Grieks voor Joden- gaat niet over Joden maar over de Judeeers, tegenover b.v. de Galilleers die ook Joden zijn.

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door Sayyid_az_ 
> *Het lijkt mij sterk dat De godheid, De eeuwige een aantal religies heeft neergezonden om uit te kiezen..Dat jij kunt kijken welke het best bij je past. Lijkt dit je ook niet?*


Hier mest ik even op reageren:

Sayyid, zeg die zin eens honderd keer hardop op, met de nadruk op *de eerste vier woorden*...

Moon

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Maar dan kan ik precies hetzelfde zeggen tav de uitleg die christenen geven aan de Bijbel. Jij weet net zo goed als ik dat de evangelisten en de schrijvers van het NT er een selffullfilling prophecy op na hielden bij het samenstellen van de Bijbel. Stukken zijn toegevoegd en weggehaald en op verschillende manieren uitgelegd dan wel vertaald. Daarbij stond Jezus centraal en aangezien zijn boodschap er een was van liefde (dat trek overigens in twijfel) is alles daarop gebaseerd. De doctrines die eeuwen na het heengaan van Jezus in het leven zijn geroepen door de Kerk zijn gebaseerd op interpretaties en contexten om (laat ik het bot zeggen) het gelijk te halen waarin zij geloven.
> 
> Het enige verschil is dat Bismilaah niets heeft gewijzigd of toegevoegd. Ik neem een standpunt in en ik vraag mij af of ik dit kan staven adhv de Bijbel. Dat lukt me aardig. Ik baseer me op feiten in de Bijbel die voor zichzelf spreken. Het OT is een voorganger en een soort van profetie tav het NT in mijn ogen. Zo staat bijv. in het OT dat een valse profeet vermoord zal worden omdat hij is vervloekt door God. Dan is een simpele optelsom mijnerzijds of Jezus was een valse profeet en is derhalve vermoord of Jezus was een profeet van God en is niet vermoord. Ik gebruik dus feiten en de concusie kan ik staven met de Bijbel.
> 
> Dat de Koran mijn concusies bevestigt is in mijn ogen vanzelfsprekend. Maar nogmaals, ik ga bij deze discussies niet uit van de Koran, maar van de Bijbel.*


Beste Bismilaah,

Soms krijg ik de indruk bij jou dat het bijna geen geloven meer is maar weten.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Dan adviseer ik je de volgende boeken eens te lezen;
> 
> The life of Jezus, Dr. CJ Cadoux (profesoor Kerkgeschiedenis Oxford)
> The History of the christians in the light of Modern Knowledge, TG Tucker
> 
> Ik zal het een en ander citeren;
> 
> De Evangelien zijn samengesteld nadat de vroege christenen over verschillende partijen verdeeld waren geraakt. Zij werden namelijk samengesteld om bepaalde leringen van de verschillende scholen te propageren en hun auteurs aarzelden niet de vroege documenten te vervalsen en ander traditioneel materiaal dat over het leven en de leringen van Jezus handelde in overeenstemming te brengen met de visies van hun scholen.
> ...


Beste Bismilaah,

Jij leest boeken met verschillende invalshoeken. Dat verrijking. Het blijkt je ook behoorlijk te interresseren.
Sta je ook open voor boeken die geschreven zijn over de Koran? Veel dingen waren in de tijd gezien ook logisch en politiek profijtelijk.

Voorbeeld:
In de tijd van Mohammed sneuvelden veel mannen op het slagveld. Men had een overschot aan vrouwen/weduwen. In dat oogpunt vind ik het heel begrijpelijk dat het mannen toegestaan werd, onder voorwaarden, er meerdere vrouwen op na te houden. Een hele praktische, noodzakelijke oplossing.

Wat vind je van deze redenering?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Beste Bismilaah,
> 
> Soms krijg ik de indruk bij jou dat het bijna geen geloven meer is maar weten.*


Als hetgeen waarin je gelooft werkelijkheid is dan weet je ook. Wetenschap is niet voor niets weten adhv bijv. logica. De Bijbel zit vol met clues om de waarheid te achterhalen, ook al zijn er stukken toegevoegd of weggelaten of gewijzigd. Zoekt en gij zult vinden zei Jezus ooit..

Je kan niet zomaar blindelings geloven. We hebben niet voor niets redeneervermogen van God gekregen en we kunnen niet voor niets onderscheid maken tussen licht en donker.

----------


## Catholic angel

Goed goed ..wat moslims ook over jezus mogen denken Jezus heeft zijn goddelijke status zelf toegegeven.
Hij antwoord tegen de hogepriester als ze hem vragen letterllijk

math 26:64 doch ik zeg u, van nu aan zult gij den zoon des mensen zien, gezeten aan de rechterhand der macht en komende op de wolken des hemels...

Hij heeft meedere malen zelf gezegt dat hij de weg is de waarheid en het leven.

Het probleem is dat als jezus de zoon van God is (en dat is hij) dan is de koran ONWAAR en zeker niet het woord van God.

Voor een christen is het totaal niet belangrijk te weten wat de koran zegt maar meer 
is het nodig te weten hoe wij christenen om moeten gaan met onze islamitische mede mens.
en rijst meteen de vraag WAAR KOMT DE KORAN VANDAAN?.

A het is het echte authentieke en zuivere woord van God wat betekend dat de christenen fout zitten en Jezus christus dus een leugenaar maakt.( en de koran dus ook niet kan zeggen dat jezus een profeet is van de moslims aangezien hij dan de koran tegenspreekt) dus tegenstrijdigheid is in de koran.
Dan kan de bijbel de prullenbak in en is dus alles vanaf mozes tot koning david en jezus christus klinklare onzin

Of 

B De koran komt regelrecht van Satan als duivelse parodie op de bijbel en de profeet mohammed is de valse profeet waarover de bijbel vaak spreekt die zijn volgelingen de rechte wegen krom laat maken.
Mohammed onkent jezus en wijst hem af dat is in de bijbel de allergrootste misdaad die een mens op zijn ziel kan begaan.
Orthodoxe christenen zullen zeggen dat hij nooit vrede zij met hem kan worden betiteld omdat zijn ziel geen vrede zal kennen als hij dit deed.
Want als men het evagelie ondermijnt dan staat men buiten de waarheid vandaar ook dat de Koran absoluut geen enkele relatie kan onderhouden met de koran.

Er is hiertussen geen andere mogelijkheid.
tenzij er nog iets is wat wij niet weten.

Als christen is optie B het enige antwoord omdat God zelf zegt en ook jezus dat er geen andere mogelijkheid is.
Daarvoor lees de bijbel eens en pak dan de koran of praat is met moslims die zich bekeerde tot het christendom'

Het groote verschil is dat Onze God een andere God is dan allah..theoretische mischien hetzelfde maar het karakter is anders. De christenen onderhouden een innige en intenste band met God en jezus.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Beste Bismilaah,
> 
> Jij leest boeken met verschillende invalshoeken. Dat verrijking. Het blijkt je ook behoorlijk te interresseren.
> Sta je ook open voor boeken die geschreven zijn over de Koran? Veel dingen waren in de tijd gezien ook logisch en politiek profijtelijk.
> 
> Voorbeeld:
> In de tijd van Mohammed sneuvelden veel mannen op het slagveld. Men had een overschot aan vrouwen/weduwen. In dat oogpunt vind ik het heel begrijpelijk dat het mannen toegestaan werd, onder voorwaarden, er meerdere vrouwen op na te houden. Een hele praktische, noodzakelijke oplossing.
> 
> Wat vind je van deze redenering?*


Dat klopt ook wel. Maar het is niet zozeer het overschot aan vrouwen dat telde maar meer het feit dat de weduwen meer dan vaak arme vrouwen waren met kinderen. Door hen als tweede vrouw te huwen nam je een behoorlijke last van ze af. Jij moest immers als provider dienen. 

Dit is trouwens niet iets islamitisch maar iets dat ook tijdens Mozes gebeurde. En het heeft niet te maken met begeerte oid maar met zoals je zegt de noodzaak die erom vraagt in die tijd. 

Veel moslims interpreteren dit foutief. Ook islamgeleerden. Vandaag de dag trouwen moslims met meerdere vrouwen uit begeerte en sexuele lusten. Dat strookt niet met de achterliggende gedachte van waarom je in de tijd van Mohammed meerdere vrouwen mocht huwen vanuit de Islam.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_


Ben je weer bezig katholieke shaytana!!

Jezus en Paulus zijn 2 verschillende mensen met 2 verschillende leren. Jullie volgens Paulus op en zeer zeker niet Jezus. Daarnaast heeft Jezus nergens beweerd God te zijn. Hij sprak over zichzelf als zoon van de mensen en ontkende zijn goddelijkheid.. Nu kun je allerlei beeldspraakverzen aanhalen waaruit jij conculdeert dat Jezus God is maar als er in de Bijbel staat dat God niet kan worden verzocht door de Duivel en er staat in de Bijbel dat Jezus verzocht is door de Duivel. wat is dan jouw conclusie???

Daarnaast heb je hier niet eens op gereageerd;




> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Hallo mensen.
> 
> Wat wij geloven is dat jezus opgestaan is uit de dood, Hij noemde zichzelf de weg de waarheid en het leven.
> Het feit dat wij zeggen de joden hebben geen ware grondslag is omdat zij Allahs zoon jezus niet erkennen, net als moslims erkennen zij niet dat God zelf zij jij bent mijn zoon.*


Dan heb je de Bijbel niet goed gelezen, want als je dat wel zou doen dan zou je zien dat Jacob ook Gods eerstgeboren zoon wordt gnoemd. Gewone mensen worden nl. aangeduide als de kinderen van God (deut. 14:1).

Weet jij als christen wat God tegen Davide heeft gezegd? Ik denk het niet.. Lees Psalm 2:7 maar eens; Hij sprak tot mij: Mijn Zoon zijt gij, Ik heb u heden verwekt..

Zoon van God is dus niet letterlijk op te vatten maar figuurlijk. Jezus zei ook dat God niet alleen zijn Vader was maar ook jullie Vader (Matth 5:45, 48).

Je leest zo vaak over zonen en dochters in de Bijbel. Gezien bovenstaande en andere passages in de Bijbel is er geen reden waarom Jezus als zoon van God letterlijk op te vatten is of in een ongeevenaarde betekenis kan worden gezien.

Dan zeg jij misschien als katholiek zijnde; Jezus is de zoon van God omdat hij geen vader had. Adam had ook geen vader en hij wordt ook zoon van God genoemd;

Lucas 3:38 ...Seth de zoon van Adam, de zoon van God.

Lees Hebreeen 7:3 eens; ...zonder vader, zonder moeder, zonder geslachtsregister, zonder begin van dagen of einde des levens en aan de Zoon van God gelijkgesteld, blijft hij priester voor altoos..

Kun je mij vertellen wie hier wordt bedoeld? 

Wij moslims noemen Jezus zoon van Maria, boodschapper van God. Niemand kan dat ontkennen en niemand zal dat ontkennen!!

Jezus noemde zichzelf 'zoon van de mensen' en hij weigerde zoon van God te worden genoemd. Lees Lucas 4:41 maar eens. En in Lucas 9: 20-21 vermaande Jezus de mensen weer omdat zij hem zoon van God noemden.

Jezus, de verwachte Messias, een profeet (zoals Jezus zichzelf omschreef) werd van onderwijzer tot zoon van God en uiteindelijk als God zelf beschouwd. Lees Johannes 3:2 en Johannes 7:40. In Matth 21:11 en Lucas 7:16 en 24:19 wordt Jezus ook als profeet omschreven.




> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Het feit dat christenen zeggen dat ze de waarheid hebben komt omdat jezus heeft gezegd Niemand komt tot de vader dan door mij, en vele christenen geloven dat alle niet christenen verloren gaan omdat ze jezus niet aanemen als hun persoonlijk verlosser!..
> Ik zelf geloof dat jezus alle mensen heeft gered en dat betekend dat ik geloof in de alverzoening.
> Dat is een door veel chrstenen niet erkende christelijke leer.*


Je komt inderdaad tot de waarheid als je Jezus aanvaardt. Maar alleen als je hem aanvaardt zoals hij heeft gewild en zoals God heeft gewild. Je kan Jezus niet zien als een God of als een zoon van God of als een offer van God voor de mensheid. Nergens heeft Jezus aangegeven als offer te dienen voor de mens. 

De erfzonde is een doctrine die door de kerk in het leven werd geroepen en zeker niet door Jezus. De erfzonde spreekt de Bijbel zelfs meermaals tegen! Deuteronomium 24:16; De vaders zullen niet om hun kinderen worden gedood, ieder zal om zijn eigen zonde gedood worden... Jeremia 31:30; Maar ieder zal om zijn eigen ongerechtigheid sterven... Lees Ezechiel 18:20, Mattheus 7:1-2 en Corinthiers 3:8 maar eens. 

Jezus verkondigde nimmer de vergeving van zonde door de kruisiging zoals christenen beweren. Het was Paulus die dit had verzonnen en zeer zeker niet Jezus die dit had verkondigd..







> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Maar goed om even terug te komen op moslims en de islam.
> In de bijbel waarschuwd jezus dat er geen geode bomen bestaan die slechte vruchten voortbrengen, en geen slechte bomen met goede vruchten. ook staan er steeds verwijzingen in de bijbel naar een valse profeet!. veel christenen denken dat deze "valse" profeet mohammed moet zijn omdat hij in tegenstelling tot andere profeten als jesaja en elia niet de Godelijke zoon status van jezus erkend.*


Hoe kan je een goddelijke status aan Jezus toekennen terwijl Jezus zich nooit als God of als goddelijk zag of benoemde?? 




> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Ik ben persoonlijk erg benieuwd hoe jullie aankijken tegen het geweld wat voortkomt uit de islam!. 
> Of uit naam van de islaam word gepleeg in de wereld en zou graag enkele kritische noten kraken.*


Geweld komt niet voort uit de Islam maar voort uit de mens. Ik ben benieuwd hoe jij kijkt naar de FEITEN;

-dat er tig priesters zijn die kinderen sexueel misbruiken waarbij het Vaticaan de priesters blijft beschermen
-dat er miljoenen mensen zijn vermoord in de naam van Jezus bij de kruistochten, heksenjachten en de inquisitie door christenen
-dat er miljoenen joden zijn vervolgd, vermoord en verkracht door de christenen

Jullie godsdienstleraren en priesters en nonnen die rondlopen met een kruisje om de nek hebben een historie aan sexueel misbruik. Kun je dat verklaren???

Iets slechts in de naam van God of in de naam van de Islam doen wil niet zeggen dat God of de Islam slecht is maar heeft alles te maken met de slechtheid van de mensen. 

ps: Moet ik je er aan herinneren dat het Vaticaan Hitler steunde of heb je de geschiedenislessen toch wel gevolgd?





> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Hoe kan het dat de islam een relige van vrede is ...Maar zoals in het voorbeeld van de boom en vruchten (woorden van jezus)..
> er zoveel geweld, onderdrukking, bloed, en haat komt uit de hoek van de islam?.*


Zie mijn reactie hierboven. En als ik jouw vergelijking ter harte mag nemen; Hoe kan het dat het Christendom een religie is van vrede en naastenliefde als je zoals in het voorbeeld van Jezus van de boom en vruchten er zoveel geweld, ondedrukking, kinderverkrachting, bloed en haat komt uit de hoek van het Christendom. 




> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Hoe kan het dat moslims claimen dat mohammed word genoemd in de bijbel terwijl daar niets over staat?...*


Je doelt op de Trooster? Dan heb ik de volgende aantekeningen inclusief vraagjes voor jou;

De christenen beweren dat Jezus met de Trooster de heilige geest bedoelt.

Een paar vraagjes;

*Is de heilige geest er altijd geweest of moest ie komen zodra Jezus wegging?*

Zowel de christenen als de moslims beamen dat de heilige geest er altijd is geweest. Welnu, dan kan de Trooster de heilige geest niet zijn.

Kijk maar;

Johannes 16:5 En nu ga Ik heen tot Dengene, die Mij gezonden heeft, en niemand van u vraagt Mij: Waar gaat Gij henen? 
Johannes 16:6 Maar omdat Ik deze dingen tot u gesproken heb, zo heeft de droefheid uw hart vervuld.
Johannes 16:7 Doch Ik zeg u de waarheid: Het is u nut, dat Ik wegga; want indien Ik niet wegga, zo zal de Trooster tot u niet komen; maar indien Ik heenga, zo zal Ik Hem tot u zenden. 
Johannes 16:8 En Die gekomen zijnde, zal de wereld overtuigen van zonde, en van gerechtigheid, en van oordeel: 
Johannes 16:9 Van zonde, omdat zij in Mij niet geloven;

*Jezus ging weg en zond de Trooster. De Trooster was er niet toen Jezus er was, maar de heilige geest was er wel toen Jezus er was. Duidelijk toch?*

Wie is dan de Trooster??

*De Islam zegt dat met de Trooster Mohammed wordt bedoeld.*

Als Jezus niet weggaat, dan zal de Trooster niet kunnen komen. Jezus zal hem zenden zegt hij.

Dan zegt Jezus dat de Trooster;

*-de wereld zal overtuigen van zonde (hetgeen Mohammed deed)
-van gerechtigheid (hetgeen Mohammed deed)
-en van oordeel (hetgeen Mohammed deed)*

De Koran spreekt voor het overgrote deel over zonde, gerechtigheid en oordeel. Mohammed sprak vrijwel alleen over deze 3 punten. De dag des oordeels speelt de hoofdrol in de Koran. Lees het boek maar!

Johannes vervolgt;

12 Nog vele dingen heb Ik u te zeggen, doch gij kunt die nu niet dragen. 
13 Maar wanneer Die zal gekomen zijn, namelijk de Geest der waarheid, Hij zal u in al de waarheid leiden; want *Hij zal van Zichzelven niet spreken, maar zo wat Hij zal gehoord hebben, zal Hij spreken*, en de toekomende dingen zal Hij u verkondigen. 
14 Die zal Mij verheerlijken; want Hij zal het uit het Mijne nemen, en zal het u verkondigen 


Jezus zegt dus dat vele dingen de mensen niet kunnen verdragen. Daarnaast spreekt Jezus over de geest der waarheid.

Mohammed stond bekend om zijn eerlijkheid en zijn betrouwbaarheid. Als joden in Mekka een geschil hadden dan werd hij erbij gehaald om te oordelen omdat zij wisten dat hij eerlijk was; zijn bijnamen waren derhalve ook 'de eerlijke, 'de betrouwbare' etc. 

Jezus zegt; Hij zal van zichzelven niet spreken, maar zo wat hij zal gehoord hebben zal hij spreken en de toekomnede dingen zal hij u verkondigen..

Dit slaat op het feit dat Mohammed niets uit zichzelf zei maar de verzen van de Koran aanhoorde van de engel Gabriel. Alles wat Mohammed hoorde van hem sprak hij uit. De toekomende dingen zijn door Mohammed verklaard; wat er zal gebeuren in de toekomst staat beschreven in de Koran en in de hadiths. We weten dat Jezus terug zal komen, we weten dat Jezus het geloof werd stevig in de mens zal maken, we weten dat voor de komst van Jezus de wereld ongelovig zal zijn en dat kinderen hun ouders bij de voornaam zullen noemen, dat de tijd sneller zal lopen en dat de maatschappij zedeloos zal geraken. Ook weten we dat er een anti-christ op aarde zal verschijnen. Mohammed heeft van alles voorspeld vanuit de wil van God..

In vers 14 zegt Jezus dat de Trooster Jezus zal verheerlijken hetgeen Mohammed ook deed. Jezus en Mohammed waren immers als 2 stralen licht vanuit dezelfde lichtbron.

Hoe kan de Trooster dan in de heilige geest zijn??

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_


Volgens jou is Jezus toch God? En Jezus/God is toch naastenliefde en vergeving en de andere wang toekeren?? Sla de Bijbel maar eens open om de vredigheid van Jezus te aanschouwen;

2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere...
Richteren 3:29 en hier werden ook nog eens 10.000 man geslacht....
1 Samul 6:19 en hier werden ook 50.070 mensen afgeslacht door de heere...
Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
Exodus 32:27-29 Hier kreeg hij het bevel, om iedereen zijn eigen broer, vriend en buren af te slachten waarbij er 3.000 mensen werden geslacht...
Numeri 31:18 Hier had Mozes 32.000 vrouwelijke kinderarbeiders...
Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...
Numeri 11:1 omdat mensen klaagden werden ze levend verbrandt...
Genesis 17:14 Alle onbesneden mannen moeten afgeslacht worden....
Exodus 12:29 God de babby killer...
Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...wat is dat nou?
Klaagliederen van Jeremia 2:20 als straf moesten Vrouwen hun kinderen eten...
Ezechil 5:10 God zet aan tot Kanibalisme...zonen moeten vaders eten en andersom...
Leviticus 20:6 Iedereen die naar een waarzegger of waarzechters gaat moet afgeslacht worden...
Numeri 25:6-9 dus door 1 hoerin bracht hij een plaag waardoor 24.000 mensen stierven...? wat een rechter...
Ezechil 4:12 Poepvreten aanbevolen...
Richteren 1:4 en ook hier 10.000 slachtingen....
2 Kronieken 13:17 Abia nog zo'n massa slachter die 500.000 mannen heeft afgeslacht...
Leviticus 24:14 Stenig degene die vloekt...
Hosea 14:1 Kinderen tegen de stenen verpletteren en de buiken van de zwangere vrouwen opensnijden.

En dan heb jij commentaar op de Koran als zou deze geweld prediken???

----------


## Bismilaah

Huiswerkvraagjes aan je katholieke 'engel' ;

At Jezus varkensvlees ofnie?
Ging Jezus naar de synagoge of naar de kerk?
Was de heilige dag voor Jezus de Sabbat of de zondag?
Was Jezus besneden of niet?
Wie noemde Jezus de vader en wie noem jij de vader?
Wanneer is vandaag de viering van de geboortedag van Jezus en waarom?
Vastte Jezus of niet?


Of je antwoord op deze vragen kunt geven..

----------


## Wortel

> En Jezus/God is toch naastenliefde en vergeving en de andere wang toekeren?? Sla de Bijbel maar eens open om de vredigheid van Jezus te aanschouwen;


Ik voorzie een heel lang en hopelijk vruchtbaar gesprek.





> Ezechil 4:12 Poepvreten aanbevolen...


Staat er niet, Bismilaah. Deze hele gebeurtenis gaat over aanschouwelijk onderwijs over wat er als mens met je gebeurt als je niet de leidraad van Gods liefde volgt, maar je eigen ingebeelde ego.
En ja, dan is de Bijbel zeer realistisch.

----------


## JanMetDePet

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Als hetgeen waarin je gelooft werkelijkheid is dan weet je ook. Wetenschap is niet voor niets weten adhv bijv. logica. De Bijbel zit vol met clues om de waarheid te achterhalen, ook al zijn er stukken toegevoegd of weggelaten of gewijzigd. Zoekt en gij zult vinden zei Jezus ooit..
> *


Ik snap jou niet echt eigenlijk. Er is nooit zoiets geweest als *de bijbel,* dus hoe je kan spreken over toevoegingen of weglatingen in *de bijbel* is mij een vraag. 

Er waren vroeger voordat de bijbel bestond vele christelijke stromingen. Sommige stromingen geloofden in 2 goden, sommige in 30 goden, sommige christenen geloofden zelfs in 365 goden. Sommige christenen geloofden dat deze wereld door de enige echte God geschapen is, andere christenen geloofden weer dat deze wereld een kwade plek was geschapen door een slechte goddelijkheid. Er waren christenen die geloofden dat Jezus zowel goddelijk als menselijk was, er waren christenen die geloofden dat Jezus alleen menselijk was, en er waren christenen die geloofden dat Jezus alleen goddelijk is. Er waren christenen die geloofden dat Jezus gestorven was voor de zonden van de wereld, andere christenen geloofden dat de dood van Jezus niet te maken had met de zonden van de wereld of verlossing, en weer andere christenen geloofden dat Jezus nooit gestorven is. Al deze stromingen hadden hun eigen geschriften waar zij hun geloof op baseerden. 

Omdat Constantijn de Grote het christendom in zijn rijk in wilde voeren verzorgde hij in 325 het Concilie van Nicea waarbij de `officiele` christelijke leer vastgesteld zou worden. Het is ook deze gebeurtenis waar bepaalt werd welke boeken er wel en welke boeken er niet in het N.T. opgenomen werden. Er werd korte metten gemaakt met de opvatting dat Jezus enkel menselijk was en het katholicisme was een feit. 

De bijbel is dus sowieso al een samenraapsel van geschriften, welke eeuwen na Jezus z`n dood bijeengevoegd zijn door mensen die er natuurlijk al een bepaalde opvatting op na hielden. Waarom zit bijvoorbeeld het boek van Thomas er niet in, en waarom bijvoorbeeld Johannes wel? Waarom bevat de oudste complete bijbel die bestaat een aantal boeken die in de huidige Nederlandse bijbel (Etheopie bijv. heeft weer hele andere boeken in de bijbel) niet voorkomen? 

Misschien is het ook wel leuk om een keer een topic te openen over de tot stand koming van de koran. De verschillende koranversies (Warsh en Hafs bijv.) en (de poging tot) standaardiseren van de koran door Uthman.

----------


## Catholic angel

Veel mensen hier denken heel goed te weten wie jezus was of niet.
Laat ik het anders zeggen natuurlijk ging jezus niet naar de kerk!. omdat die natuurlijk Niet bestond.
En of jezus varkensvlees at of niet hij at en dronk wat hij wou.
Dat alle mensen kinderen Gods zijn dat is natuurlijk waar. Met het enige verschil dat wij allen zijn geschapen.
Jezus is door God zelf verwekt en is er altijd al geweest.
Jezus is de enige brug tussen God en de mens, want niemand komt tot allah dan door jezus.
Natuurlijk als je alle geweldsmisdrijven op gaat noemen die ooit door "christelijke mensen" zijn gepleeg kom je op vele getallen uit.
Het gaat erom dat een huidige christen heeft geleerd dat als je word geslagen je je andere wang moet toe keren
En dat je je vijand dient lief te hebben
Wat zie je moslims doen?????

Ze onderdrukken martelen ,en stichten zondige barbaarse gemeenschappen als de taliban of de godeloze islamtische wet zoals de sharia.

WIe jezus kent kent de vader (allah)
en wie jezus heeft heeft het leven en zo niet diegen heeft het leven niet

beantwoord dan is 1 simpele vraag.

Is christus volgens jullie een leugenaar?...

----------


## Rubicon

> *Je moet begrijpen dat doodgaan in de Bijbel vaak figuurlijk wordt gebruikt. Lees 1 Cor. 15:31 maar eens. Ik zal je 6 stappen aangeven waarom ik geloof dat Jezus niet vermoord is;
> 
> 1. Aan het kruis smeekte Jezus God hem te helpen (Matth 27:46). Mijn God , mijn God , waarom hebt Gij mij verlaten? En in Lucas 22:42; Vader, indien gij wilt, neem deze beker van mij weg, doch niet mijnwil maar de Uwe geschiede. (met deze beker wordt de beker van de dood bedoeld).*


Jezus toont zich hier van zijn menselijke kant. In Gethsemane zit Jezus in doodsangst omdat hij weet wat hem te wachten staat. En aan het kruis, wat een bijzonder wrede vorm van terechtstelling is, zal hij op een gegeven moment het gevoel hebben gehad dat hij door God verlaten is. Allemaal diep menselijk en begrijpelijk, maar nergens kan ik uit deze uitspraken opmaken dat Jezus niet aan het kruis is gestorven.





> *Lucas 22:43; En hem verscheen een engel om hem kracht te geven. Dit betekent dat een engel hem verzekerde dat God hem niet hulpeloos zou achterlaten.*


Naar mijn mening betekent dat dat de engel Jezus de kracht gaf om het te kunnen volbrengen, tot de dood toe. Er blijkt in ieder geval helemaal niet uit dat Jezus niet zou sterven aan het kruis.




> *Hebreen 5:7; Tijdens zijn dagen in het vlees heeft hij gebeden en smekingen onder sterk geroep en tranen geofferd aan Hem, die hem uit de dood kon redden en hij is verhoord uit zijn angst. Jezus' gebeden werden dus verhoord hetgeen betekent dat God deed waar Jezus om vroeg.*


God heeft Jezus inderdaad verhoord door hem uit de dood te laten opstaan. Jezus werd dus gered uit de dood. Het betekent niet dat Jezus niet aan het kruis is gestorven. Nu we toch in Hebreeen zitten, lees dan ook Hebr. 2:9 even, waarin gesproken wordt over de dood die Jezus heeft ondergaan.




> *Jacobus 5:16; Het gebed van een rechtvaardie vermag veel. Daarnaast zei Jezus zelf in Matth 7:7-10; Bidt en u zal gegeven worden, zoekt en gij zult vinden, klopt en u zal opengedaan worden. Want een ieder die bidt, ontvangt, en wie zoekt, vindt en wie klopt zal opengedaan worden. Of welk mens onder u zal als zijn zoon hem om brood vraagt hem een steen geven? Of als hij een vis vraagt, zal hij hem toch geen slang geven? 
> 
> Als dus al de gebedn van Jezus werden verhoord, dus ook het bebed niet te sterven aan het kruis, hoe kon hij dan toch sterven aan het kruis zoals christenen beweren???*


Jezus is opgestaan uit de dood, en om op te staan uit de dood moet je wel eerst sterven. 




> *3. Zijn benen werden niet gebroken door de Romeinse soldaten, volgens Johannes 19:32-33; De soldaten dan kwamen en braken de benen van de eerste en van de andere die met hem gekruisigd waren maar toen zij bij Jezus gekomen waren en zagen dat hij reeds gestorven was braken zij zijn benen niet... Kun je afgaan op de verkondiging van zijn dood door deze soldaten, of wilden zij Jezus redden omdat zij hem onschuldig vonden...?*


Zoals ik al zei, die soldaten waren ervoor verantwoordelijk dat Jezus zou sterven, want hij was immers door het Romeinse gezag ter dood veroordeeld. Ik twijfel er niet aan dat ze hun klus goed uitgevoerd hebben. Waarschijnlijk was Jezus voor hen niets anders dan een Joodse oproerkraaier. Compassie met Jezus zullen ze wel niet gehad hebben...




> *4. Als Jezus aan het kruis stierf zou zijn bloed klonteren en zou er geen bloed uit zijn lichaam stromen toen zijn zijde doorboord werd. Maar het Evangelie verklaart dat er bloed en water uitvloeide in Johannes 19:34; ... maar een van de soldaten stak met een speer in zijn zijde en terstond kwam er bloed en water uit. Raadpleeg de medische internetpagina's omtrent dit punt als je de waarheid wil vinden.*


Of er nu werkelijk water en bloed uit Jezus zijde hebben gestroomd (of gedruppeld, of wat dan ook), daar gaat het hier helemaal niet om. Ik denk dat Johannes hier een toespeling maakt op Ezechiel 47:1-12. In die tekst ziet Ezechiel water stromen uit de zijkant van de tempel, water dat de geest symboliseert. Johannes wil hiermee laten zien dat Jezus als de nieuwe tempel van God moet worden gezien. 




> *6. Jezus verklaart zelf dat hij niet aan het kruis is gestorven. Zondacgochtend vroeg ging Maria Magdalene naar het graf. Het graf was toen leeg. Ze zag iemand die op een wachter leek staan. Zij herkende in hem Jezus en wilde hem aanraken. Jezus zei in Johannes 20:17; Houdt mij niet vast, want ik ben nog niet opgevaren naar de Vader. Dit betekent dat hij dus leefde en dus op dat moment nog niest was gestorven, omdat als iemand sterft hij teruggaat naar zijn Schepper. Dit is mi het sterkste bewijs en zelf door Jezus verkondigd.*



Jezus zegt dus: "Houdt mij niet vast, want ik ben nog niet opgevaren naar de Vader". Waarom blijkt daaruit dat Jezus niet gestorven is? Voor iemand die gewoon leeft is dat een beetje rare mededeling aan iemand die je alleen maar wil aanraken, vind je ook niet? Hoe ik de mededeling van Jezus dan wel precies moet begrijpen weet ik ook niet. Je moet me natuurlijk ook geen dingen gaan vragen als "wat voor lichaam had Jezus na zijn opstanding?" Dat weet ik gewoon niet.





> *Als je nog steeds gelooft dat Jezus aan het kruis is gestorven omdat hij vermoord is dan was hij een valse profeet en is hij vervloekt door God volgens de volgende passages;
> 
> Deut 13:5; Die profeet of dromer zal ter dood gebracht worden omdat hij afval heeft gepredikt van de Here uw God.
> Deut 21:22-23; Wanneer iemand een zonde begaat, waaropmde doodstraf staat en hij wordt ter dood gebracht en gij hangt hem aan een paal, dan zal zijn lijk gedurende de nacht niet aan de paal blijven, maar gij zult hem dezelfde dag nog begraven, want een gehangene is door God vervloekt en gij zult het land van de Here, uw God u als erfdeel geven zal, niet verontreinigen.*



Dit onderstreept alleen maar dat God zelf heeft laten zien dat "de wet" (het oude testament) zijn geldigheid verloren heeft. Immers, volgens de wet is iemand die aan een paal is gehangen door God vervloekt. Als nu Gods zoon zelf aan een paal is opgehangen, en die persoon wordt door God uit de dood opgewekt, dan blijkt toch duidelijk dat God de wet nietig en buiten werking heeft geplaatst?





> *Met zweetdoeken en linnegoed iemand beter maken is geen wonder.*


Moet ik hier nu serieus op in gaan?




> *Wonderen zoals Jezus deed Paulus niet; melaatsen genezen, blinden genezen en ga zo verder..*



In Handelingen 14:8-11 geneest Paulus een man die vanaf zijn geboorte lam is. Of is dit ook niet indrukwekkend genoeg? Je weet maar nooit, misschien simuleerde de man alleen maar zijn hele leven dat hij lam was...




> *Ik heb hierboven al aangegeven dat dood in de Bijbel vaak als lijden wordt aangemerkt. Misschien was hij niet dood maar was hij bewusteloos of in een korte termijn coma beland en weer ontwaakt.*



Tja, wie zal het zeggen? Misschien waren alle mensen die door Jezus werden genezen ook niet echt ziek.




> *Dit is geen antwoord op mijn vraag..*



Zucht... Wat is dit nou voor spelletje Bismillaah? Waar wordt de opstanding beschreven? Mattheus 28, Marcus 16, Lucas 24 en Johannes 20. Nou tevreden??




> *Waarom wil je niet inzien dat Paulus de wetten heeft afgeschaft niet omdat hij dat van Jezus te horen heeft gekregen, maar omdat hij zo min mogelijk drempels voor de heidenen wilde creeeren zodat het geloof niet alleen een joodse aangelegenheid blijft..? Aan de ene kant wel te prijzen, maar het is zeer zeker niet de wil van Jezus. Heb je dat nu nog niet door?*


Ik heb nu al meerdere keren geschreven dat Christenen wel geloven dat Paulus van Christus de opdracht heeft gekregen om de wet af te schaffen. Paulus heeft zelf ook gezegd dat de niet-Joden niets in de weg mag worden gelegd om tot God te komen. Hiervoor heeft hij overigens ook toestemming gekregen van de vergadering van apostelen in Jeruzalem. Hierbij waren ook de apostelen aanwezig die Jezus persoonlijk gekend hebben, o.a. Petrus. Als het afschaffen van de wet volledig in tegenspraak geweest zou zijn met wat Jezus gezegd heeft, zou de vergadering dan met deze beslissing akkoord zijn gegaan denk je? Dat jij het er niet mee eens bent begrijp ik, maar probeer nu eens te begrijpen waarom Christenen deze leer van Paulus wel aanvaarden? En zullen we dit punt nu laten rusten?




> *Moet ik je nu tig andere citaten van Jezus aangeven uit de Bijbel waarin hij de mensen maant om zich aan de wetten te houden?*


Je mag zoveel citaten aanhalen als je wilt, maar de uitspraak van Jezus "niet dat wat de mens binnenkomt maakt de mens onrein, maar datgene wat de mens via de mond verlaat" blijft gewoon staan.




> *De meeste beeldspraak van Jezus is moeilijk te begrijpen, maar als het christenen uitkomt om een doctrine bevestigd te zien door een bepaalde uitleg van een van de parabelen van Jezus dan is dat goed.*



Doe jij niet precies hetzelfde, Bismillaah? Als het jou uitkomt zeg je dat de dood slechts figuurlijk bedoeld is, dat iemand die dood is slechts in coma is, of dat iemand genezen met linnen en zweetdoeken niets bijzonders is...




> *De komst van elke boodschapper van God is hetgeen ervoor was te bevestigen en te verkondigen en het geloof dichter bij de mens te brengen. Dat is was Abraham, Noah, Mozes, Jezus en Mohammed deden.*



Ben ik met je eens, alleen vind ik niet dat Mohammed in dat rijtje thuishoort. Deze opvatting kan geen verrassing zijn voor jou.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *
> 
> Staat er niet, Bismilaah. Deze hele gebeurtenis gaat over aanschouwelijk onderwijs over wat er als mens met je gebeurt als je niet de leidraad van Gods liefde volgt, maar je eigen ingebeelde ego.
> En ja, dan is de Bijbel zeer realistisch.*


Ok, dan staat dat er niet. Maar al die andere dingen staan er wel..  :Smilie:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Dat klopt ook wel. Maar het is niet zozeer het overschot aan vrouwen dat telde maar meer het feit dat de weduwen meer dan vaak arme vrouwen waren met kinderen. Door hen als tweede vrouw te huwen nam je een behoorlijke last van ze af. Jij moest immers als provider dienen. 
> 
> Dit is trouwens niet iets islamitisch maar iets dat ook tijdens Mozes gebeurde. En het heeft niet te maken met begeerte oid maar met zoals je zegt de noodzaak die erom vraagt in die tijd. 
> 
> Veel moslims interpreteren dit foutief. Ook islamgeleerden. Vandaag de dag trouwen moslims met meerdere vrouwen uit begeerte en sexuele lusten. Dat strookt niet met de achterliggende gedachte van waarom je in de tijd van Mohammed meerdere vrouwen mocht huwen vanuit de Islam.*


Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt Bismilaah,

Maar zou er toen ook echt geen begeerte mee gespeeld hebben? Die mannen zijn volgens mij van alle tijden. 
Dat krijg je als alles letterlijk neemt omdat het er staat en je niet op zoek gaat naar een achterliggende reden. 

P.s.
ik ben zelf geen Christen maar ik volg jou een tijdje in je discussie met christenen. Ik vind deze, van jou zijde altijd respectvol en waardevol verlopen. Want vind jij nu het beste in het Christelijke geloof?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt Bismilaah,
> 
> Maar zou er toen ook echt geen begeerte mee gespeeld hebben? Die mannen zijn volgens mij van alle tijden. 
> Dat krijg je als alles letterlijk neemt omdat het er staat en je niet op zoek gaat naar een achterliggende reden. 
> 
> P.s.
> ik ben zelf geen Christen maar ik volg jou een tijdje in je discussie met christenen. Ik vind deze, van jou zijde altijd respectvol en waardevol verlopen. Want vind jij nu het beste in het Christelijke geloof?*


Misschien zou er begeerte hebben meegespeeld bij sommige mannen inderdaad, maar het waarom en hoe van de kant van Mohammed om het meervrouwenstelsel voor mannen in te voeren dan wel te bevestigen heeft geen basis in begeerte maar in noodzakelijkheid en praktijk. Natuurlijk zullen er altijd mensen misbruiken maken van.. Dat is inderdaad van alle tijden.

ps: Ik dank je voor je vleiende opmerkingen. Ik probeer altijd respectvol het debat aan te gaan. Maar als er wordt moddergegooid dan ben ik de beste.  :knipoog:  En als iemand Mohammed of de Islam of God door het slijk haalt dan ben ik net zo vinnig als een witte schorpioen. Je hoeft het niet eens met elkaar te zijn en we zijn allemaal zeer zeker niet op de bekeringstoer. Sjonge, ik ben al blij als ik mijn kinderen goed kan opbrengen!! Maar discussie met respect voor elkaars manier van geloven is leuk en leerzaam als je geinteresseerd bent in religies.

Ik denk dat ik mij eerder zou thuisvoelen bij protestanten dan bij katholieken. Maar er zijn wat mij betreft veel christelijke groepen binnen het Christendom die mij aanspreken op bep. punten. Zo aanbidden de jehova's het kruis niet en hun achterliggende gedachte daarin is mooi. Ik heb een christelijke vriend die besneden is en geen varkensvlees eet en vast en tot God bidt. (hij ziet Jezus niet als God). Ik denk dat je op die manier dichter bij Jezus komt dan bij het tegenovergestelde.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Is christus volgens jullie een leugenaar?...*


Nee, de mensen na Jezus zijn leugenaars.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door JanMetDePet_ 
> *Ik snap jou niet echt eigenlijk. Er is nooit zoiets geweest als de bijbel, dus hoe je kan spreken over toevoegingen of weglatingen in de bijbel is mij een vraag. 
> *


Laten ik je dan adviseren om voortaan als ik 'Bijbel' schrijf te lezen; 'wat vandaag de dag als Bijbel wordt gezien'. Deal?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *Jezus toont zich hier van zijn menselijke kant. In Gethsemane is zit Jezus in doodsangst omdat hij weet wat hem te wachten staat. En aan het kruis, wat een bijzonder wrede vorm van terechtstelling is, zal hij op een gegeven moment het gevoel hebben gehad dat hij door God verlaten is. Allemaal diep menselijk en begrijpelijk, maar nergens kan ik uit deze uitspraken opmaken dat Jezus niet aan het kruis is gestorven.*


Je moet de 6 stappen dan ook in zin geheel lezen. Dat Jezus zich van zijn menselijke kant laat zien op zo'n moment is natuurlijk, hij was immers een mens. 

Lucas 22:42; Vader, indien gij wilt, neem deze beker van mij weg, doch niet mijnwil maar de Uwe geschiede. (met deze beker wordt de beker van de dood bedoeld).

dan vraag ik jou, is de beker van Jezus weggehaald of niet?






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Naar mijn mening betekent dat dat de engel Jezus de kracht gaf om het te kunnen volbrengen, tot de dood toe. Er blijkt in ieder geval helemaal niet uit dat Jezus niet zou sterven aan het kruis.*


Kracht om te volbrengen tot de dood toe??? Om wat te volbrengen? Als een engel je komt helpen dan is het toch duidelijk dat je geholpen gaat worden en niet dat je alsnog de dood wordt ingejaagd.. ???







> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> God heeft Jezus inderdaad verhoord door hem uit de dood te laten opstaan. Jezus werd dus gered uit de dood. Het betekent niet dat Jezus niet aan het kruis is gestorven. Nu we toch in Hebreeen zitten, lees dan ook Hebr. 2:9 even, waarin gesproken wordt over de dood die Jezus heeft ondergaan.*


Zoals ik al eerder zei is lijden en dood vaak synoniem binnen de Bijbel. Hebreen 5:7; Tijdens zijn dagen in het vlees heeft hij gebeden en smekingen onder sterk geroep en tranen geofferd aan Hem, *die hem uit de dood kon redden en hij is verhoord uit zijn angst*. 

Jezus' gebeden werden dus verhoord hetgeen betekent dat God deed waar Jezus om vroeg. Jezus wilde van de dood worden gered en dat deed God. Je ziet het letterlijk staan in de Bijbel. Hoe duidelijker wil je het hebben??






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Jezus is opgestaan uit de dood, en om op te staan uit de dood moet je wel eerst sterven.*


Waar zegt Jezus dat hij is opgestaan uit de dood? 

2 Tim 2:8; Gedenk dat Jezus uit de doden is opgewekt uit het geslacht van David naar mijn evangelie. Pualus die Jezus nooit had gezien geeft hier zelf aan dat de opstanding zijn evangelie is. Dus als je verzen hebt waarin Jezus beweert dat hij opgestaan is uit de dood dan lees ik die graag  :Smilie: 





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Zoals ik al zei, die soldaten waren ervoor verantwoordelijk dat Jezus zou sterven, want hij was immers door het Romeinse gezag ter dood veroordeeld. Ik twijfel er niet aan dat ze hun klus goed uitgevoerd hebben. Waarschijnlijk was Jezus voor hen niets anders dan een Joodse oproerkraaier. Compassie met Jezus zullen ze wel niet gehad hebben...*


Maar dat weten we niet zeker he? We weten niet wat die soldaten hebben gevoeld en gezien. We weten alleen dat zij orders hadden en dat zij deze uitvoerden.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Of er nu werkelijk water en bloed uit Jezus zijde hebben gestroomd (of gedruppeld), daar gaat het hier helemaal niet om. Ik denk dat Johannes hier een toespeling maakt op Ezechiel 47:1-12. In die tekst ziet Ezechiel water stromen uit de zijkant van de tempel, water dat de geest symboliseert. Johannes wil hiermee laten zien dat Jezus als de nieuwe tempel van God moet worden gezien.*


Hahaha... Jij bent mooi!! Er wordt in Johannes omschreven hoe het er aan toe ging bij de kruisiging van Jezus en wat de soldaten deden en jij maakt gelijk een sprongetje naar Ezechiel. Nee, dat gaat er bij mij niet in. Zoals Johannes aangeeft kwam er bloed en water gespoten vanuit de zij van Jezus. Als iemand sterft gaat bloed klonteren. Ezechiel zegt ie dan!!  :haha:  






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Jezus zegt dus: "Houdt mij niet vast, want ik ben nog niet opgevaren naar de Vader". Waarom blijkt daaruit dat Jezus niet gestorven is? Voor iemand die gewoon leeft is dat een beetje rare mededeling aan iemand die je alleen maar wil aanraken, vind je ook niet? Hoe ik de mededeling van Jezus dan wel precies moet begrijpen weet ik ook niet. Je moet me natuurlijk ook geen dingen gaan vragen als "wat voor lichaam had Jezus na zijn opstanding?" Dat weet ik gewoon niet.*


Ik ben nog niet opgevaren naar de schepper zegt volgens mij alles. Als je dood bent dan ben je naar je schepper gegaan. Dat was wat ik eruit concludeer





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Dit onderstreept alleen maar dat God zelf heeft laten zien dat "de wet" (het oude testament) zijn geldigheid verloren heeft. Immers, volgens de wet is iemand die aan een paal is gehangen door God vervloekt. Als Nu Gods zoon zelf aan een paal is opgehangen, en die persoon wordt door God uit de dood opgewekt, dan blijkt toch duidelijk dat God de wet nietig en buiten werking heeft geplaatst?*


Ok, waarom hield Jezus zich dan wel aan de wetten? Waarom verkondigde hij deze wetten meermaals? En waarom heeft de wet haar geldigheid verloren?

En waarom zegt Jezus zelf onomwonden dat hij niet is gekomen om de wet te ontbinden maar maar om de wet te vervullen..????






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Moet ik hier nu serieus op in gaan?*


Dat is toch geen wonder??? Ga er op in of niet. Voor mij is dat geen wonder. Ik kan ook migraine weghalen bij mensen. Ben ik nu ook een soort van Paulus..??

Ik zou daarentegen wel willen dat je mijn 5e punt ingaat. Die heb je blijkbaar over het hoofd gezien.  :knipoog: 






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> In Handelingen 14:8-11 geneest Paulus een man die vanaf zijn geboorte lam is. Of is dit ook niet indrukwekkend genoeg? Je weet maar nooit, misschien simuleerde de man alleen maar zijn hele leven dat hij lam was...*


Ik weet niet of ik dit moet geloven. Alles tav Paulus wantrouw ik namelijk. Iemand die de wetten waar Jezus over sprak en die hij uitvoerde bij het grof vuil zetten alleen maar om meer zieltjes te trekken getuigt mijns inziens van weinig geloof in het woord van God.






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Tja, wie zal het zeggen? Misschien waren alle mensen die door Jezus werden genezen ook niet echt ziek.*


Nee, Jezus wordt aangekondigd in de het OT als grote boodschapper die komen zal, als de Messias. Hij kwam ook en de Koran bevestigt dit. Jezus verrichtte wel degelijk wonderen, ook al zijn de wondere die Jezus deed ook gedaan door andere profeten voor hem (maar dat terzijde). 






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Zucht... Wat is dit nou voor spelletje Bismillaah? Waar wordt de opstanding beschreven? Mattheus 28, Marcus 16, Lucas 24 en Johannes 20. Nou tevreden??*


Ik zal deze tzt onder de loep nemen en ik kom later met mijn antwoordjes.  :Smilie: 





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ik heb nu al meerdere keren geschreven dat Christenen wel geloven dat Paulus van Christus de opdracht heeft gekregen om de wet af te schaffen. Paulus heeft zelf ook gezegd dat de niet-Joden niets in de weg mag worden gelegd om tot God te komen. Hiervoor heeft hij overigens ook toestemming gekregen van de vergadering van apostelen in Jeruzalem. Hierbij waren ook de apostelen aanwezig die Jezus persoonlijk gekend hebben, o.a. Petrus. Als het afschaffen van de wet volledig in tegenspraak geweest zou zijn met wat Jezus gezegd heeft, zou de vergadering dan met deze beslissing akkoord zijn gegaan denk je? Dat jij het er niet mee eens bent begrijp ik, maar probeer nu eens te begrijpen waarom Christenen deze leer van Paulus wel aanvaarden? En zullen we dit punt nu laten rusten?*


En ik heb meerdere keren geschreven dat ik niet uitga van wat christenen geloven maar dat ik uitga van de werkelijkheid die ik ontrek vanuit Jezus en zeer zeker niet vanuit Paulus.

Als een ingrijpende inslag zoals Paulus heeft gedaan echt van God zou komen dan zou Jezus hier wel over hebben gesprokene of over hebben geprofeteerd. Dat is niet het geval. Jezus zei (voor de 1001e keer) ik ben er niet om de wet te ontbinden maar om deze te vervullen. Dat lijkt me waardevoller dan wat Paulus beweerde.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Je mag zoveel citaten aanhalen als je wilt, maar de uitspraak van Jezus "niet dat wat de mens binnenkomt maakt de mens onrein, maar datgene wat de mens via de mond verlaat" blijft gewoon staan.*


Dat zijn beeldspraakuitspraken van Jezus die je op tig maniere uit kan leggen, maar die niets zeggen over het al dan niet vervullen van de wetten door mensen. Zal ik je daarentegen een bloemlezing geven aangaande de uitspraken van Jezus? Lees maar;

Matthus 5:17 Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om de wet of de profeten te ontbinden; Ik ben niet gekomen, om die te ontbinden, maar te vervullen. 
18 Want voorwaar zeg Ik u: Totdat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, zal er niet een jota noch een tittel van de wet voorbijgaan, totdat het alles zal zijn geschied.

Jakobus 2:17 Alzo ook het geloof, indien het de werken niet heeft, is bij zichzelven dood.
Lukas 16:17 En het is lichter, dat de hemel en de aarde voorbijgaan, dan dat een tittel der wet valle. 
Johannes 14:15 Indien gij Mij liefhebt, zo bewaart Mijn geboden.
Matthus 19:17...onderhoud de geboden.
Psalmen 62:13 En de goedertierenheid, o Heere! is Uwe; want Gij zult een iegelijk vergelden naar zijn werk.

Dat is duidelijker vind je niet?





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Doe jij niet precies hetzelfde, Bismillaah? Als het jou uitkomt zeg je dat de dood slechts figuurlijk bedoeld is, dat iemand die dood is slechts in coma is, of dat iemand genezen met linnen en zweetdoeken niets bijzonders is...*


Nee, ik doe dat niet. Ten eerste ga ik niet uit van Paulus want er is een onderscheid tussen het joods-christendom en het paulinistisch christendom. Ik geloof meer in het eerste en absoluut niet in het laatste. Dus alles wat van Paulus komt neem ik met een flinke korrel zout. Ik ga liever uit van de uitspraken van Jezus in Marcus, Lucas, Matth. en Johannes. Die krijgen bij mij voorgang. En alles wat daarmee in contradictie is en afkomt van Paulus vertrouw ik niet.




> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ben ik met je eens, alleen vind ik niet dat Mohammed in dat rijtje thuishoort. Deze opvatting kan geen verassing zijn voor jou.*


Dat verbaast me zeer zeker niet.  :argwaan:  Joden erkennen Jezus en Mohammed niet. Christenen erkennen Mohammed niet en verkiezen het woord van Paulus boven het woord van Jezus en moslims erkennen Mohammed, Jezus, David, Mozes, Abraham, Noah enz. zonder enige uitzondering. In dat opzicht verschillen de 3 religies best met elkaar.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Lucas 22:42; Vader, indien gij wilt, neem deze beker van mij weg, doch niet mijnwil maar de Uwe geschiede. (met deze beker wordt de beker van de dood bedoeld).
> 
> dan vraag ik jou, is de beker van Jezus weggehaald of niet?*


Er staat alleen: niet mijnwil maar de Uwe geschiede
Hieruit kan ik niet opmaken of het wel of niet weggehaald. Alleen dat Jezus de wil van God accepteerde en niet zijn eigen wil. 




> *Kracht om te volbrengen tot de dood toe??? Om wat te volbrengen? Als een engel je komt helpen dan is het toch duidelijk dat je geholpen gaat worden en niet dat je alsnog de dood wordt ingejaagd.. ???*


Nooit van stervensbegeleiding gehoord. Veel mensen hebben er moeite mee om dood te gaan. Door deze mensen goed te begeleiding kunnen ze rustig sterven. Dus ja je kunt iemand prima helpen op het moment van sterven. 




> *Zoals ik al eerder zei is lijden en dood vaak synoniem binnen de Bijbel. Hebreen 5:7; Tijdens zijn dagen in het vlees heeft hij gebeden en smekingen onder sterk geroep en tranen geofferd aan Hem, die hem uit de dood kon redden en hij is verhoord uit zijn angst.*


Als ik jou uit het water red, sta je dan nog steeds op de kant? Uit de dood redden kan prima als je al dood bent gegaan. 




> *Jezus' gebeden werden dus verhoord hetgeen betekent dat God deed waar Jezus om vroeg. Jezus wilde van de dood worden gered en dat deed God. Je ziet het letterlijk staan in de Bijbel. Hoe duidelijker wil je het hebben??*


Zoals ik al zei, waar staat dat hij *van* de dood werd gered? Er staat uit de dood gered. 

Ik denk dat je niet meteen moet denken dat de manier waarop jij het leest de enige (goede) manier is. Een stukje tekst is op veel verschillende manieren te lezen. Bovenstaande tekst kan ik inderdaad op jou manier lezen maar zoals aangeven kan het ook op andere manieren. Beide manieren zijn verdedigbaar en beide zullen altijd aanhangers hebben. 

Persoonlijk ben ik er nog niet uit welke de juiste is. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## JanMetDePet

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Laten ik je dan adviseren om voortaan als ik 'Bijbel' schrijf te lezen; 'wat vandaag de dag als Bijbel wordt gezien'. Deal?*


Maar jij doet net alsof er zoiets is als een orginele bijbel terwijl dat dus absoluut niet het geval is.

Er waren veel verschillende christelijke stromingen in de vroege eeuwen van de kerk, niet slechts een stroming. En al deze verschillende stromingen claimden de religie van Jezus en zijn volgelingen te vertegenwoordigen. Al deze verschillende christelijke stromingen hadden heilige boeken, evangelies, epistels, openbaringen, welke geschreven zouden zijn door de volgelingen van Jezus en deze zouden hun opvattingen ondersteunen. Deze opvattingen zouden vandaag de dag voor veel van ons vreemd in de oren klinken. Er waren natuurlijk christenen in de vroege kerk die geloofden dat er 1 god was. Maar andere christenen geloofden dat er 2 goden waren, sommige zeiden 30 en weer andere zeiden 365 verschillende goden. Sommige christenen beweerde dat deze aarde gemaakt was door de enige echte god. Maar andere christenen zeiden dat de wereld een kwade plek was, gemaakt door een boosaardige goddelijkheid in plaats van die ene echt god. Sommige Christenen zeiden dat Jezus beide was, zowel menselijk als goddelijk. Anderen zeiden dat Jezus volledig mens was en totaal niet goddelijk. En anderen zeiden dat Jezus volledig goddelijk was en helemaal niet menselijk. Er waren christenen in de vroege eeuwen die beweerden dat Jezus gestorven was voor de zonden van de wereld. Andere christenen zeiden dat de dood van Jezus niets te maken had met de zonden van de wereld of met verlossing. En weer andere christenen zeiden dat Jezus nooit gestorven was.

Misschien dat jij de volgende vragen kunt beantwoorden;

Hoe konden er zoveel fundamenteel verschillende opvattingen bestaan? En hoe konden de mensen met zulke opvattingen zichzelf eigenlijk christen noemen? Hoe konden ze claimen dat ze schriftelijke ondersteuning hadden voor hun opvattingen? Die dingen worden niet geleerd in Marcus Matthes Lukas of Johannes. Welke boeken hadden deze christenen? En waarom dachten ze dat die andere boeken geschreven waren door apostelen?

----------


## Rubicon

> *Lucas 22:42; Vader, indien gij wilt, neem deze beker van mij weg, doch niet mijnwil maar de Uwe geschiede. (met deze beker wordt de beker van de dood bedoeld).
> dan vraag ik jou, is de beker van Jezus weggehaald of niet?*


Ok, een concrete vraag. Nee, ik denk niet dat de beker is weggehaald. Jezus is uiteindelijk wel gekruisigd en gestorven. Daarna is hij wel opgestaan uit de dood, maar ik denk dat hij wel eerst de dood heeft ondergaan.




> *Kracht om te volbrengen tot de dood toe??? Om wat te volbrengen? Als een engel je komt helpen dan is het toch duidelijk dat je geholpen gaat worden en niet dat je alsnog de dood wordt ingejaagd.. ???*


Nee hoor, als je in een hele moeilijke situatie zit, dan zou de hulp van een engel er toch ook uit kunnen bestaan dat je de kracht en moed krijgt om de beproevingen te doorstaan? Dat je geholpen wordt betekent niet noodzakelijkerwijs dat je als bij toverslag uit de moeilijke situatie gehaals wordt.





> *Zoals ik al eerder zei is lijden en dood vaak synoniem binnen de Bijbel. Hebreen 5:7; Tijdens zijn dagen in het vlees heeft hij gebeden en smekingen onder sterk geroep en tranen geofferd aan Hem, die hem uit de dood kon redden en hij is verhoord uit zijn angst. 
> 
> Jezus' gebeden werden dus verhoord hetgeen betekent dat God deed waar Jezus om vroeg. Jezus wilde van de dood worden gered en dat deed God. Je ziet het letterlijk staan in de Bijbel. Hoe duidelijker wil je het hebben??*


De gebeden van Jezus zijn inderdaad verhoord, want hij is gered uit de dood (UIT de dood en niet VAN de dood, bedankt Eelke). Hij is immers opgestaan uit de dood, de dood heeft hem dus niet kunnen vasthouden. Zo lees ik dat, en ik zie hier geen probleem.




> *Hahaha... Jij bent mooi!! Er wordt in Johannes omschreven hoe het er aan toe ging bij de kruisiging van Jezus en wat de soldaten deden en jij maakt gelijk een sprongetje naar Ezechiel. Nee, dat gaat er bij mij niet in. Zoals Johannes aangeeft kwam er bloed en water gespoten vanuit de zij van Jezus. Als iemand sterft gaat bloed klonteren. Ezechiel zegt ie dan!!*


Tot nu toe verloopt deze discussie op een prettige en respectvolle manier. Laten we dat zo houden Bismillaah.
Om te beginnen vind ik het vreemd dat het er niet bij jou inwil dat er bloed en water uit Jezus zij stroomden na zijn dood, terwijl je ergens anders in je bijdrage schrijft dat Jezus wel degelijk wonderen verrichtte. De wonderen zoals verlamden genezen, blinden ziende maken of doden opwekken zijn medisch gezien net zo onmogelijk als dat er water en bloed uit iemands zij stromen terwijl hij dood is. Waarom geloof je die andere wonderen van Jezus wel en deze dan niet?
Verder is het in een nogal mystiek geschrift als het evangelie van Johannes helemaal niet zo vreemd dat Johannes een toespeling maakt op een tekst uit het OT. Heb je de tekst van Ezechiel 47:1-12 gelezen? Het gaat hier om water dat uit de tempel stroomt (uit de zijkant!), water dat levend maakt en alles doet bloeien. Het is duidelijk dat Johannes dit op Jezus betrekt, lees ook Johannes 7:38-39 maar. Daar zegt Jezus dat 'stromen levend water uit zijn binnenste zullen vloeien'.





> *Ik ben nog niet opgevaren naar de schepper zegt volgens mij alles. Als je dood bent dan ben je naar je schepper gegaan. Dat was wat ik eruit concludeer.*


Dat is jouw conclusie. Zoals ik al schreef, wat de uitspraak van Jezus precies betekent weet ik niet. Ik kan er in ieder geval niet uit concluderen dat Jezus niet gestorven is.




> *Ok, waarom hield Jezus zich dan wel aan de wetten? Waarom verkondigde hij deze wetten meermaals? En waarom heeft de wet haar geldigheid verloren?
> 
> En waarom zegt Jezus zelf onomwonden dat hij niet is gekomen om de wet te ontbinden maar maar om de wet te vervullen..????*


Zie vrijwel al mijn voorgaande bijdragen v.w.b. dit punt. De welles-nietes discussie over dit punt begint me een beetje te vervelen. Ik hou erover op.




> *Ik zou daarentegen wel willen dat je mijn 5e punt ingaat. Die heb je blijkbaar over het hoofd gezien.*


Ik heb dat punt niet over het hoofd gezien, maar ik heb er gewoon geen tijd voor gehad. Ik heb overdag een full-time baan, en ik heb ook een gezin met kleine kinderen. Die kinderen vinden het niet leuk als pappa 's avonds ook nog een tijd achter de PC gaat zitten ...
Jouw punt 5 gaat over 'het teken van Jona'. Jezus zegt dat hij drie dagen en drie nachten in 'de aarde' zal verblijven na zijn kruisiging. Het is een vergelijking die Jezus maakt, dat betekent natuurlijk niet dat die vergelijking met Jona tot in alle details hetzelfde moet zijn. We zijn het erover eens dat Jezus waarschijnlijk gekruisigd is op een vrijdag, terwijl de opstanding op zondag plaatsvond. Je zou misschien vrijdag, zaterdag en zondag tot de dagen kunnen rekenen, en dan kom je op drie dagen. Probleem is dat daar dan twee nachten bij horen. Dat er staat 'drie dagen en drie nachten' is denk ik eerder een zegswijze dan dat het exact '3 dagen en 3 nachten' moeten zijn. 'Drie dagen en twee nachten' klinkt ook wat minder mooi dan 'drie dagen en drie nachten' Het is een vergelijking, maar ook niet meer dan dat.
Datzelfde geldt voor het levend zijn van Jona in de buik van de vis. Iemand die opgeslokt is door een vis wordt door de mensen logischerwijze beschouwd als dood, afgeschreven. God staat echter buiten de menselijke logica, dus als iemand beschouwd wordt als dood, dan hoeft dat voor God natuurlijk niet zo te zijn. Datzelfde geldt voor iemand die gekruisigd is. Voor de mensen (de Romeinse soldaten) zal Jezus absoluut dood en afgeschreven zijn geweest, maar voor God absoluut niet.




> *Ik weet niet of ik dit moet geloven. Alles tav Paulus wantrouw ik namelijk.*


Vind je dit nu zelf ook niet een zwakke uitvlucht? Als er een tekst in de bijbel staat die jou niet bevalt dan doe je eerst je uiterste best om er een zodanige, figuurlijke betekenis aan te geven dat het wel in je straatje past. En als die methode niet meer helpt zeg je maar dat je niet zeker weet of je wel kan geloven wat er staat. Een eerlijke, open discussie wordt op die manier wel erg moeilijk.




> *Nee, Jezus wordt aangekondigd in de het OT als grote boodschapper die komen zal, als de Messias. Hij kwam ook en de Koran bevestigt dit. Jezus verrichtte wel degelijk wonderen, ook al zijn de wondere die Jezus deed ook gedaan door andere profeten voor hem (maar dat terzijde).*


Ok, ben ik het mee eens. Dat de koran dit ook bevestigt is voor mij verder niet relevant.





> *Ik zal deze tzt onder de loep nemen en ik kom later met mijn antwoordjes.*


Ik brand werkelijk van nieuwsgierigheid...




> *En ik heb meerdere keren geschreven dat ik niet uitga van wat christenen geloven maar dat ik uitga van de werkelijkheid die ik ontrek vanuit Jezus en zeer zeker niet vanuit Paulus.*


Hierover zullen we het denk ik niet eens worden. Let's agree to disagree. 





> *Dat verbaast me zeer zeker niet. Joden erkennen Jezus en Mohammed niet. Christenen erkennen Mohammed niet en verkiezen het woord van Paulus boven het woord van Jezus en moslims erkennen Mohammed, Jezus, David, Mozes, Abraham, Noah enz. zonder enige uitzondering. In dat opzicht verschillen de 3 religies best met elkaar.*


Mee eens, behalve met je uitspraak dat Christenen het woord van Paulus verkiezen boven dat van Jezus.

----------


## super ick

Alternatief kruisigingsverhaal:

Als een mens gekruisigd wordt sterft hij uiteindelijk door verstikking. Zijn bovenlijf hangt namelijk aan zijn gekruisigde handen, om adem te kunnen halen moet hij zich afzetten op de spijker die door zijn voeten/enkelgewrichten is geslagen. Iedere keer moet hij door de pijngrens om zich op te kunnen richten. Uiteindelijk kan je dat niet meer opbrengen door vermoeidheid en raak je bewusteloos en stik je.
Alle mensen die van het kruis gehaald werden, werden daarom de benen verbrijzeld omdat zij vaak nog leefden.

Uit het hele kruisigingsverhaal komt naar voren dat Pilatus er nogal mee zat om Jezus te kruisigen. Hij dacht er zelfs onderuit te komen door de mensen te laten kiezen tussen een misdadiger en Jezus. De Joden kozen Jezus en Pilatus moest toen wel. Misschien kon Pilatus er alsnog onderuit komen:

Hij liet Jezus nl. wel kruisigen maar zijn benen werden niet verbrijzeld. Dat was tegen de wet en uiterst bijzonder. Iemand maakte Jezus lippen nat, wat zat er in/op de spons? Misschien wel een roesmiddel?
Als Jezus nu eens levend van het kruis genomen is? Dat is goed mogelijk, de dood werd vroeger vaak onterrecht vastgesteld. (en zelfs nu komt het nog voor).
Pilatus moest er natuurlijk wel voor zorgen dat het niet uitkwam en heeft daarom Jezus weggestuurd? 
Jezus heeft nog gelegenheid genomen afscheid te nemen van zijn naasten voordat hij vertrok. Lijkt plausibel, want dat zou iedereen doen als de gelegenheid zich aandiende.

Zo kan er dus een verhaal de wereld in gebracht zijn over opstanding. Ik wil hiermee niet zeggen dat Jezus een bedrieger is, alleen mensen dachten in die tijd dat alles wat zij niet konden verklaren een wonder is en hebben er een eigen verhaal van gemaakt?
Het schijnt dat er later nog mensen zijn geweest die verklaren Jezus gezien te hebben in Damascus?

Ik begrijp dat ik met bovenstaand verhaal lachstuipen op kan wekken (of woede?) van Christenen. Ik wil er alleen mee aantonen dat er enkele merkwaardigheden in zitten en er logischerwijs best een andere draai aan gegeven kan worden. 
Ik heb het verhaal eens gelezen in een tijdschrift maar dat is lang geleden en ik heb helaas geen bronvermelding meer. 
Maar als je dit verhaal als waar beschouwd klopt de rest van de Bijbel ook nog steeds. Het zou dus zomaar kunnen...........................

Ik wil het verhaal niet verdedigen, het is niet mijn waarheid. Ik vond het wel frappant om zoiets te lezen en hoe je aan iets vaststaands eigenlijk op een aannemelijke wijze een draai kan geven.

----------


## super ick

Alternatief kruisigingsverhaal:

Als een mens gekruisigd wordt sterft hij uiteindelijk door verstikking. Zijn bovenlijf hangt namelijk aan zijn gekruisigde handen, om adem te kunnen halen moet hij zich afzetten op de spijker die door zijn voeten/enkelgewrichten is geslagen. Iedere keer moet hij door de pijngrens om zich op te kunnen richten. Uiteindelijk kan je dat niet meer opbrengen door vermoeidheid en raak je bewusteloos en stik je.
Alle mensen die van het kruis gehaald werden, werden daarom de benen verbrijzeld omdat zij vaak nog leefden.

Uit het hele kruisigingsverhaal komt naar voren dat Pilatus er nogal mee zat om Jezus te kruisigen. Hij dacht er zelfs onderuit te komen door de mensen te laten kiezen tussen een misdadiger en Jezus. De Joden kozen Jezus en Pilatus moest toen wel. Misschien kon Pilatus er alsnog onderuit komen:

Hij liet Jezus nl. wel kruisigen maar zijn benen werden niet verbrijzeld. Dat was tegen de wet en uiterst bijzonder. Iemand maakte Jezus lippen nat, wat zat er in/op de spons? Misschien wel een roesmiddel?
Als Jezus nu eens levend van het kruis genomen is? Dat is goed mogelijk, de dood werd vroeger vaak onterrecht vastgesteld. (en zelfs nu komt het nog voor).
Pilatus moest er natuurlijk wel voor zorgen dat het niet uitkwam en heeft daarom Jezus weggestuurd? 
Jezus heeft nog gelegenheid genomen afscheid te nemen van zijn naasten voordat hij vertrok. Lijkt plausibel, want dat zou iedereen doen als de gelegenheid zich aandiende.

Zo kan er dus een verhaal de wereld in gebracht zijn over opstanding. Ik wil hiermee niet zeggen dat Jezus een bedrieger is, alleen mensen dachten in die tijd dat alles wat zij niet konden verklaren een wonder is en hebben er een eigen verhaal van gemaakt?
Het schijnt dat er later nog mensen zijn geweest die verklaren Jezus gezien te hebben in Damascus?

Ik begrijp dat ik met bovenstaand verhaal lachstuipen op kan wekken (of woede?) van Christenen. Ik wil er alleen mee aantonen dat er enkele merkwaardigheden in zitten en er logischerwijs best een andere draai aan gegeven kan worden. 
Ik heb het verhaal eens gelezen in een tijdschrift maar dat is lang geleden en ik heb helaas geen bronvermelding meer. 
Maar als je dit verhaal als waar beschouwd klopt de rest van de Bijbel ook nog steeds. Het zou dus zomaar kunnen...........................

Ik wil het verhaal niet verdedigen, het is niet mijn waarheid. Ik vond het wel frappant om zoiets te lezen en hoe je aan iets vaststaands eigenlijk op een aannemelijke wijze een draai kan geven.

----------


## super ick

Alternatief kruisigingsverhaal:

Als een mens gekruisigd wordt sterft hij uiteindelijk door verstikking. Zijn bovenlijf hangt namelijk aan zijn gekruisigde handen, om adem te kunnen halen moet hij zich afzetten op de spijker die door zijn voeten/enkelgewrichten is geslagen. Iedere keer moet hij door de pijngrens om zich op te kunnen richten. Uiteindelijk kan je dat niet meer opbrengen door vermoeidheid en raak je bewusteloos en stik je.
Alle mensen die van het kruis gehaald werden, werden daarom de benen verbrijzeld omdat zij vaak nog leefden.

Uit het hele kruisigingsverhaal komt naar voren dat Pilatus er nogal mee zat om Jezus te kruisigen. Hij dacht er zelfs onderuit te komen door de mensen te laten kiezen tussen een misdadiger en Jezus. De Joden kozen Jezus en Pilatus moest toen wel. Misschien kon Pilatus er alsnog onderuit komen:

Hij liet Jezus nl. wel kruisigen maar zijn benen werden niet verbrijzeld. Dat was tegen de wet en uiterst bijzonder. Iemand maakte Jezus lippen nat, wat zat er in/op de spons? Misschien wel een roesmiddel?
Als Jezus nu eens levend van het kruis genomen is? Dat is goed mogelijk, de dood werd vroeger vaak onterrecht vastgesteld. (en zelfs nu komt het nog voor).
Pilatus moest er natuurlijk wel voor zorgen dat het niet uitkwam en heeft daarom Jezus weggestuurd? 
Jezus heeft nog gelegenheid genomen afscheid te nemen van zijn naasten voordat hij vertrok. Lijkt plausibel, want dat zou iedereen doen als de gelegenheid zich aandiende.

Zo kan er dus een verhaal de wereld in gebracht zijn over opstanding. Ik wil hiermee niet zeggen dat Jezus een bedrieger is, alleen mensen dachten in die tijd dat alles wat zij niet konden verklaren een wonder is en hebben er een eigen verhaal van gemaakt?
Het schijnt dat er later nog mensen zijn geweest die verklaren Jezus gezien te hebben in Damascus?

Ik begrijp dat ik met bovenstaand verhaal lachstuipen op kan wekken (of woede?) van Christenen. Ik wil er alleen mee aantonen dat er enkele merkwaardigheden in zitten en er logischerwijs best een andere draai aan gegeven kan worden. 
Ik heb het verhaal eens gelezen in een tijdschrift maar dat is lang geleden en ik heb helaas geen bronvermelding meer. 
Maar als je dit verhaal als waar beschouwd klopt de rest van de Bijbel ook nog steeds. Het zou dus zomaar kunnen...........................

Ik wil het verhaal niet verdedigen, het is niet mijn waarheid. Ik vond het wel frappant om zoiets te lezen en hoe je aan iets vaststaands eigenlijk op een aannemelijke wijze een draai kan geven.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *Er staat alleen: niet mijnwil maar de Uwe geschiede
> Hieruit kan ik niet opmaken of het wel of niet weggehaald. Alleen dat Jezus de wil van God accepteerde en niet zijn eigen wil.*


Maar in de volgende vers staat dat een engel hem te hulp komt. Inderdaad, de wil van God geschied, en de wil van God is een engel sturen naar Jezus waar hij dus om vroeg. De beker des doods is dus wel degelijk weggehaald.





> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *
> Nooit van stervensbegeleiding gehoord. Veel mensen hebben er moeite mee om dood te gaan. Door deze mensen goed te begeleiding kunnen ze rustig sterven. Dus ja je kunt iemand prima helpen op het moment van sterven.*


Ik denk niet dar hier sprake is van stervensbegeleiding. Jezus werd aan de schandpaal genageld om te worden vermoord en hij riep God om hulp om niet dood te gaan en zijn gebed werd verhoord. Dat is echt geen stervensbegeleiding.





> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *
> Als ik jou uit het water red, sta je dan nog steeds op de kant? Uit de dood redden kan prima als je al dood bent gegaan.*


Dus uit de dood redden is bij jou het lijk van plaats verwisselen? Neit bij mij hoor en zeker niet bij Jezus gezien het feit dat hij niet stierf en dus geen valse profeet was en God hem naar Zich verhief.





> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *
> Zoals ik al zei, waar staat dat hij van de dood werd gered? Er staat uit de dood gered.*


Dan adviseer ik je de verschillende Bijbelversies eens te raadplegen alswel de engelse vertalingen. 




> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *
> Ik denk dat je niet meteen moet denken dat de manier waarop jij het leest de enige (goede) manier is. Een stukje tekst is op veel verschillende manieren te lezen. Bovenstaande tekst kan ik inderdaad op jou manier lezen maar zoals aangeven kan het ook op andere manieren. Beide manieren zijn verdedigbaar en beide zullen altijd aanhangers hebben.*


Gelukkig maar. Daarbij wil ik aantekenen dat er trouwens maar 1 versie waar kan zijn, niet beide.





> _Geplaatst door Eelke_ 
> *
> Persoonlijk ben ik er nog niet uit welke de juiste is. 
> 
> Groet, groet Eelke*


Ik wel en met mij miljarden anderen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door JanMetDePet_ 
> *Maar jij doet net alsof er zoiets is als een orginele bijbel terwijl dat dus absoluut niet het geval is.
> 
> Er waren veel verschillende christelijke stromingen in de vroege eeuwen van de kerk, niet slechts een stroming. En al deze verschillende stromingen claimden de religie van Jezus en zijn volgelingen te vertegenwoordigen. Al deze verschillende christelijke stromingen hadden heilige boeken, evangelies, epistels, openbaringen, welke geschreven zouden zijn door de volgelingen van Jezus en deze zouden hun opvattingen ondersteunen. Deze opvattingen zouden vandaag de dag voor veel van ons vreemd in de oren klinken. Er waren natuurlijk christenen in de vroege kerk die geloofden dat er 1 god was. Maar andere christenen geloofden dat er 2 goden waren, sommige zeiden 30 en weer andere zeiden 365 verschillende goden. Sommige christenen beweerde dat deze aarde gemaakt was door de enige echte god. Maar andere christenen zeiden dat de wereld een kwade plek was, gemaakt door een boosaardige goddelijkheid in plaats van die ene echt god. Sommige Christenen zeiden dat Jezus beide was, zowel menselijk als goddelijk. Anderen zeiden dat Jezus volledig mens was en totaal niet goddelijk. En anderen zeiden dat Jezus volledig goddelijk was en helemaal niet menselijk. Er waren christenen in de vroege eeuwen die beweerden dat Jezus gestorven was voor de zonden van de wereld. Andere christenen zeiden dat de dood van Jezus niets te maken had met de zonden van de wereld of met verlossing. En weer andere christenen zeiden dat Jezus nooit gestorven was.
> 
> Misschien dat jij de volgende vragen kunt beantwoorden;
> 
> Hoe konden er zoveel fundamenteel verschillende opvattingen bestaan? En hoe konden de mensen met zulke opvattingen zichzelf eigenlijk christen noemen? Hoe konden ze claimen dat ze schriftelijke ondersteuning hadden voor hun opvattingen? Die dingen worden niet geleerd in Marcus Matthes Lukas of Johannes. Welke boeken hadden deze christenen? En waarom dachten ze dat die andere boeken geschreven waren door apostelen?*


Een originele Bijbel is er niet, maar er is wel het originele woord en de originele normen en waarden die gelden voor iedere gelovige.

Om jouw vragen te beantwoorden;

Omdat er verschillende belangen waren.
Dat snap ik ook niet, wat mij betreft zijn het geen christenen maar eerder paulinisten.
De Bijbel kan je op verschillende manieren uitleggen en de schrijvers van de stukken in de Bijbel aarzelden er vroeger niet om stukken weg te laten of toe te voegen naar gelang het belang.
Middels interpretatie is alles mogelijk.

Over jouw laatste 2 vragen zal ik tzt antwoord leveren. Dan zal ik je ook het tot stand komen van de Bijbel aangeven waar je uit kan opmaken dat veel uitspraken in de Bijbel niet door Jezus zijn gedaan en aan Jezus teveel is toegeeinigd.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *Ok, een concrete vraag. Nee, ik denk niet dat de beker is weggehaald. Jezus is uiteindelijk wel gekruisigd en gestorven. Daarna is hij wel opgestaan uit de dood, maar ik denk dat hij wel eerst de dood heeft ondergaan.*


In de volgende vers zie je dat er een engel kwam die hem hielp en Jezus ging niet dood. Zoals ik al aangaf is Jezus dus niet vermoord zoals het een valse profeet betaamt. En iemand die niet dood is gegaan kan ook niet opstaan uit de dood. Het evangelie van de opstanding is niet van Jezus, maar van Paulus. En ik neem aan dat een meester boven zijn discipel staat zoals Jezus aangaf.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Nee hoor, als je in een hele moeilijke situatie zit, dan zou de hulp van een engel er toch ook uit kunnen bestaan dat je de kracht en moed krijgt om de beproevingen te doorstaan? Dat je geholpen wordt betekent niet noodzakelijkerwijs dat je als bij toverslag uit de moeilijke situatie gehaals wordt.*


Jezus werd ook niet bij toverslag uit de moeilijke situtaie gehaald, maar zijn smekingen om niet dood te gaan aan het kruis werden VERHOORD zoals Jezus aangaf. Dat is toch iets anders dan beproevingen doorstaan.






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> De gebeden van Jezus zijn inderdaad verhoord, want hij is gered uit de dood (UIT de dood en niet VAN de dood, bedankt Eelke). Hij is immers opgestaan uit de dood, de dood heeft hem dus niet kunnen vasthouden. Zo lees ik dat, en ik zie hier geen probleem.*


Nee, uit de dood dat hebben de Nederlandse vertalers ervan gemaakt zodat het aansluit bij hun redeneerwijze als zou Jezus uit de dood zijn gered en niet van de dood. Ik adviseer je Hebreeer derhalve eens door te nemen in de oorspronkeleijke taal en daarbij zelf een vertaling te maken van de woorden. Ik hanteer meestal de engelse vertalingen, en ik heb deze aangetroffen;

[7] Who in the days of his flesh, with a strong cry and tears, offering up prayers and supplications to him that was able *to save him from death, was heard for his reverence.*

Jezus is dus van de dood gered aan het kruis door God. Zijn gebed is verhoord en hij is niet zoals de joden beweren en zoals de Thora aangeeft vermoord zoals het een valse profeet betaamt. Jezus was levend en hij is nooit dood geweest en is verheven naar God omdat de mens de waarheid niet aankon. (dus geen bedankt Eelke :knipoog: )





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Tot nu toe verloopt deze discussie op een prettige en respectvolle manier. Laten we dat zo houden Bismillaah.
> Om te beginnen vind ik het vreemd dat het er niet bij jou inwil dat er bloed en water uit Jezus zij stroomden na zijn dood, terwijl je ergens anders in je bijdrage schrijft dat Jezus wel degelijk wonderen verrichtte. De wonderen zoals verlamden genezen, blinden ziende maken of doden opwekken zijn medisch gezien net zo onmogelijk als dat er water en bloed uit iemands zij stromen terwijl hij dood is. Waarom geloof je die andere wonderen van Jezus wel en deze dan niet?
> Verder is het in een nogal mystiek geschrift als het evangelie van Johannes helemaal niet zo vreemd dat Johannes een toespeling maakt op een tekst uit het OT. Heb je de tekst van Ezechiel 47:1-12 gelezen? Het gaat hier om water dat uit de tempel stroomt (uit de zijkant!), water dat levend maakt en alles doet bloeien. Het is duidelijk dat Johannes dit op Jezus betrekt, lees ook Johannes 7:38-39 maar. Daar zegt Jezus dat 'stromen levend water uit zijn binnenste zullen vloeien'.*


De wondere van Jezus geloof ik omdat hij de wonderen niet op eigen kracht uitvoerde zoals hij zelf aan gaf. Jezus deed niets van zulke dingen uit eigen kracht. Het is God die hem de krachten geeft.

Ik heeb heel de Bijbel gelezen (meermaals) en het OT is rauwe kost voor me. Maar jouw verwijzing naar Ezechiel vind ik te ver gaan. natuurlijk weet ik dat Jezus van beeldspraak houdt en dat het OT veel dingen profeteert aangaande het leven van Jezus, maar dit is een beetje overdreven. 






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Dat is jouw conclusie. Zoals ik al schreef, wat de uitspraak van Jezus precies betekent weet ik niet. Ik kan er in ieder geval niet uit concluderen dat Jezus niet gestorven is.*


En ik kan er niet uit conculderen dat Jezus wel is gestorven. Dus zitten we met een dilemma. De Koran zegt ook, ik heb mijn geloof en jij het jouwe.  :roker:  





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Zie vrijwel al mijn voorgaande bijdragen v.w.b. dit punt. De welles-nietes discussie over dit punt begint me een beetje te vervelen. Ik hou erover op.*


Jammer want ik kan niet snappen dat 'jullie God' Jezus bepaalde dingen doet en deze verkondigt en verstevigt en bevestigt en christenen doen dankzij Paulus het tegenovergestelde. 

"Ok, waarom hield Jezus zich dan wel aan de wetten? Waarom verkondigde hij deze wetten meermaals? En waarom heeft de wet haar geldigheid verloren?

En waarom zegt Jezus zelf onomwonden dat hij niet is gekomen om de wet te ontbinden maar maar om de wet te vervullen..????"

Kan je mij aub antwoord geven zonder Paulus te betrekken in je verhaal? Ik zou je erkentelijk zijn.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ik heb dat punt niet over het hoofd gezien, maar ik heb er gewoon geen tijd voor gehad. Ik heb overdag een full-time baan, en ik heb ook een gezin met kleine kinderen. Die kinderen vinden het niet leuk als pappa 's avonds ook nog een tijd achter de PC gaat zitten ...
> Jouw punt 5 gaat over 'het teken van Jona'. Jezus zegt dat hij drie dagen en drie nachten in 'de aarde' zal verblijven na zijn kruisiging. Het is een vergelijking die Jezus maakt, dat betekent natuurlijk niet dat die vergelijking met Jona tot in alle details hetzelfde moet zijn. We zijn het erover eens dat Jezus waarschijnlijk gekruisigd is op een vrijdag, terwijl de opstanding op zondag plaatsvond. Je zou misschien vrijdag, zaterdag en zondag tot de dagen kunnen rekenen, en dan kom je op drie dagen. Probleem is dat daar dan twee nachten bij horen. Dat er staat 'drie dagen en drie nachten' is denk ik eerder een zegswijze dan dat het exact '3 dagen en 3 nachten' moeten zijn. 'Drie dagen en twee nachten' klinkt ook wat minder mooi dan 'drie dagen en drie nachten' Het is een vergelijking, maar ook niet meer dan dat.
> Datzelfde geldt voor het levend zijn van Jona in de buik van de vis. Iemand die opgeslokt is door een vis wordt door de mensen logischerwijze beschouwd als dood, afgeschreven. God staat echter buiten de menselijke logica, dus als iemand beschouwd wordt als dood, dan hoeft dat voor God natuurlijk niet zo te zijn. Datzelfde geldt voor iemand die gekruisigd is. Voor de mensen (de Romeinse soldaten) zal Jezus absoluut dood en afgeschreven zijn geweest, maar voor God absoluut niet.*


Ik heb ook 2 kids!!  :Smilie: 

Oh nu moet de vergelijking met Jona dus niet gelijk zijn met wat Jezus overkomt? En daarnet middels Ezechiel wel? Vind je dat niet zoeken naar bevestigingspunten in je geloof? Dat mag hoor, maar enige consequentie kan geen kwaad, denk ik.  :knipoog: 

Jona leefde in de buik van de walvis. Mensen dachten waarschijnlijk dat hij dood was, maar hij leefde. Mensen dachten ook dat Jezus dood was, maar zoals Jezus zegt GELIJK JONA is zijn situatie qua leven en dood hetzelfde als Jona. Hij leefde dus.

Toen de Farizeen Jezus om een teken vroegen als bewijs voor zijn missie antwoordde hij in Matth 12:40; want *gelijk Jona 3 dagen en 3 nachten in de buik van het zeemonetsre was zo zal de zoon des mensen in het hart der aarde zijn, 3 dagen en 3 nachten.*

Jezus vergelijkt zich hier met Jona. En als je de 2 items leven en dood naast elkaar legt dan kun je de profetie van Jezus perfect aansluiten in een levende Jezus. En dus niet in een Jezus die dood was en is opgestaan.










> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Vind je dit nu zelf ook niet een zwakke uitvlucht? Als er een tekst in de bijbel staat die jou niet bevalt dan doe je eerst je uiterste best om er een zodanige, figuurlijke betekenis aan te geven dat het wel in je straatje past. En als die methode niet meer helpt zeg je maar dat je niet zeker weet of je wel kan geloven wat er staat. Een eerlijke, open discussie wordt op die manier wel erg moeilijk.*


Jezus zegt dat een discipel nooit boven zijn meester kan staan. Ik wil je vertellen dat je eens boeken moet lezen over de breuk die Paulus veroorzaakte met de joden die wel Jezus volgden. En dan met name hoe de broer van Jezus hier over dacht.

Paulus is een discipel en Jezus is in dit geval de meester. Het feit dat Jezus en Paulus verschillende dingen verkondigden geeft mij te kennen dat ik niets van Paulus overneem maar alles van Jezus. Een knecht kan geen leermeerster zijn tav zijn leraar!!





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ok, ben ik het mee eens. Dat de koran dit ook bevestigt is voor mij verder niet relevant.*


Voor mij is dat wel relevant. Voor mij is niet relevant hoe Paulus over Jezus dacht en schreef.






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Hierover zullen we het denk ik niet eens worden. Let's agree to disagree.*


Is goed.




> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Mee eens, behalve met je uitspraak dat Christenen het woord van Paulus verkiezen boven dat van Jezus.*


Dat kun je blijven ontkennen tot je een ons weegt, maar dat is echt zo. Het enige dat christenen vandaag de dag doen dat uit de mond van Jezus komt is naastenliefde.

Wat ik je eens moet doen is tav de godsdienstige wetten de regltjes van Jezus op een rij zetten en hetzelfde doen bij Paulus. Dan zul je een heel groot verschil opmerken.

Kijk eens op http://www.teleac.nl/pagina.jsp?n=60617

En bekijk vooral de promofilm van De Zoon van God..

De gehele serie was enige tijd terug op Teleac uitgezonden en geeft een objectieve kijk op hoe Jezus volgens zijn geschriften en volgens zijn manier van leven en prediken naar het hedendaagse Christendom zou hebben gekeken. In twee woorden: MET AFSCHUW..

----------


## Sayyid_az



----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Alternatief kruisigingsverhaal:
> 
> Als een mens gekruisigd wordt sterft hij uiteindelijk door verstikking. Zijn bovenlijf hangt namelijk aan zijn gekruisigde handen, om adem te kunnen halen moet hij zich afzetten op de spijker die door zijn voeten/enkelgewrichten is geslagen. Iedere keer moet hij door de pijngrens om zich op te kunnen richten. Uiteindelijk kan je dat niet meer opbrengen door vermoeidheid en raak je bewusteloos en stik je.
> Alle mensen die van het kruis gehaald werden, werden daarom de benen verbrijzeld omdat zij vaak nog leefden.
> 
> Uit het hele kruisigingsverhaal komt naar voren dat Pilatus er nogal mee zat om Jezus te kruisigen. Hij dacht er zelfs onderuit te komen door de mensen te laten kiezen tussen een misdadiger en Jezus. De Joden kozen Jezus en Pilatus moest toen wel. Misschien kon Pilatus er alsnog onderuit komen:
> 
> Hij liet Jezus nl. wel kruisigen maar zijn benen werden niet verbrijzeld. Dat was tegen de wet en uiterst bijzonder. Iemand maakte Jezus lippen nat, wat zat er in/op de spons? Misschien wel een roesmiddel?
> ...


Hiermee breng je zeer zeker de lachstuipen niet op bij de moslims. Wij geloven immers niet dat Jezus is vermoord. Het feit dat de Bijbel aal reden geeft om aan te nemen dat Jezus niet is vermoord zegt voldoende. Ik had zelf de volgende punten aangegeven waarom ik niet geloof dat Jezus is koudgemaakt door de Joden/Romeinen;

Je moet begrijpen dat doodgaan in de Bijbel vaak figuurlijk wordt gebruikt. Lees 1 Cor. 15:31 maar eens. Ik zal je 6 stappen aangeven waarom ik geloof dat Jezus niet vermoord is;

1. Aan het kruis smeekte Jezus God hem te helpen (Matth 27:46). Mijn God , mijn God , waarom hebt Gij mij verlaten? En in Lucas 22:42; Vader, indien gij wilt, neem deze beker van mij weg, doch niet mijnwil maar de Uwe geschiede. (met deze beker wordt de beker van de dood bedoeld).

2. Jezus gebed om niet aan het kruis te STERVEN werd door God verhoord zoals de Bijbel aangeeft. Lees Lucas, Hebreeen en Jacobus maar. Hoe kan hij dan toch sterven aan het kruis? Christenen zeggen dat Jezus aan het kruis tot God bad om uit zijn lijden verlost te worden. De Bijbel spreekt dit tegen zoals jezelf kunt lezen. 

Lucas 22:43; En hem verscheen een engel om hem kracht te geven. Dit betekent dat een engel hem verzekerde dat God hem niet hulpeloos zou achterlaten. Hebreen 5:7; Tijdens zijn dagen in het vlees heeft hij gebeden en smekingen onder sterk geroep en tranen geofferd aan Hem, die hem uit de dood kon redden en hij is verhoord uit zijn angst. Jezus' gebeden werden dus verhoord hetgeen betekent dat God deed waar Jezus om vroeg.

Jacobus 5:16; Het gebed van een rechtvaardie vermag veel. Daarnaast zei Jezus zelf in Matth 7:7-10; Bidt en u zal gegeven worden, zoekt en gij zult vinden, klopt en u zal opengedaan worden. Want een ieder die bidt, ontvangt, en wie zoekt, vindt en wie klopt zal opengedaan worden. Of welk mens onder u zal als zijn zoon hem om brood vraagt hem een steen geven? Of als hij een vis vraagt, zal hij hem toch geen slang geven? 

Als dus al de gebedn van Jezus werden verhoord, dus ook het bebed niet te sterven aan het kruis, hoe kon hij dan toch sterven aan het kruis zoals christenen beweren???

3. Zijn benen werden niet gebroken door de Romeinse soldaten, volgens Johannes 19:32-33; De soldaten dan kwamen en braken de benen van de eerste en van de andere die met hem gekruisigd waren maar toen zij bij Jezus gekomen waren en zagen dat hij reeds gestorven was braken zij zijn benen niet... Kun je afgaan op de verkondiging van zijn dood door deze soldaten, of wilden zij Jezus redden omdat zij hem onschuldig vonden...?

4. Als Jezus aan het kruis stierf zou zijn bloed klonteren en zou er geen bloed uit zijn lichaam stromen toen zijn zijde doorboord werd. Maar het Evangelie verklaart dat er bloed en water uitvloeide in Johannes 19:34; ... maar een van de soldaten stak met een speer in zijn zijde en terstond kwam er bloed en water uit. Raadpleeg de medische internetpagina's omtrent dit punt als je de waarheid wil vinden.

5. Toen de Farizeen Jezus om een teken vroegen als bewijs voor zijn missie antwoordde hij in Matth 12:40; want gelijk Jona 3 dagen en 3 nachten in de buik van het zeemonetsre was zo zal de zoon des mensen in het hart der aarde zijn, 3 dagen en 3 nachten.

Denk nu eens aan over de factor tijd. Dit was niet 3 dagen en 3 nachten, maar alleen 1 dag (zaterdag overdag) en 2 nachten (vrijdagnacht en zaterdagnacht). En dan vraag ik jou of Jona leefde in de buik van de walvis...???

Ja toch? En leefde Jona ook nog toen de walvis hem weer uitspuugde? Ook ja!

Dus Jezus leefde zoals hij zelf profeteerde zoals je kunt lezen in de Bijbel..

6. Jezus verklaart zelf dat hij niet aan het kruis is gestorven. Zondacgochtend vroeg ging Maria Magdalene naar het graf. Het graf was toen leeg. Ze zag iemand die op een wachter leek staan. Zij herkende in hem Jezus en wilde hem aanraken. Jezus zei in Johannes 20:17; Houdt mij niet vast, want ik ben nog niet opgevaren naar de Vader. Dit betekent dat hij dus leefde en dus op dat moment nog niest was gestorven, omdat als iemand sterft hij teruggaat naar zijn Schepper. Dit is mi het sterkste bewijs en zelf door Jezus verkondigd.

Als je nog steeds gelooft dat Jezus aan het kruis is gestorven omdat hij vermoord is dan was hij een valse profeet en is hij vervloekt door God volgens de volgende passages;

Deut 13:5; Die profeet of dromer zal ter dood gebracht worden omdat hij afval heeft gepredikt van de Here uw God.
Deut 21:22-23; Wanneer iemand een zonde begaat, waaropmde doodstraf staat en hij wordt ter dood gebracht en gij hangt hem aan een paal, dan zal zijn lijk gedurende de nacht niet aan de paal blijven, maar gij zult hem dezelfde dag nog begraven, want een gehangene is door God vervloekt en gij zult het land van de Here, uw God u als erfdeel geven zal, niet verontreinigen.

Te geloven dat Jezus aan het kruis is vermoord is afbreuk doen aan zijn profeetschap. De joden beweren dat zijn Jezus hebben gedood en dientengevolgen schilderen zij hem ook af als valse profeet en christenen geloven dat de kruisiging nodig is voor de verlossing van zonden en dientengevolgen hebben zij de vervloeking van Jezus te accepteren. Dit christelijk geloof spreek de leringen van de Bijbel en van Jezus zelf tegen. Hosea 6:6, Matth 9:13 en Matth 12:7 zijn hier perfecte voorbeelden van.

----------


## Sayyid_az

wat wel grappig is trouwens, is dat het beschouwen van jezus als god pas is gekomen met de christenen (niet met de mensen voor de tijd van jezus (de 'joden')).. als jezus ook god was (dan is hij dit toch niet zomaar ineens geworden na zijn geboorte), waarom was dit dan niet vermeld in de torah (OT)? had God zomaar ineens besloten om een god naast Zichzelf te creeren (als jezus dit pas wel is geworden na zijn geboorte)? zoiets belangrijks, als vermelden dat er een andere god naast God is, kan God toch niet zijn vergeten? dit soort zaken behoren tot de meest fundamentele zaken. Of beschouwen de christenen de OT dan ineens niet meer als het woord van God?

klinkt het logisch dat God ineens had besloten om iemand te creeren die aanbeden zou worden als god naast Hem? Of is het logisch dat jezus niet als god is gepresenteerd in de Torah/OT?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Sayyid_az_ 
> *wat wel grappig is trouwens, is dat het beschouwen van jezus als god pas is gekomen met de christenen (niet met de mensen voor de tijd van jezus (de 'joden')).. als jezus ook god was, waarom was dit dan niet vermeld in de torah (OT)? had God zomaar ineens besloten om een god naast Hem te creeren? zoiets belangrijks, als vermelden dat er een andere god naast God is, kan God toch niet zijn vergeten? dit soort zaken behoren tot de meest fundamentele zaken. Of beschouwen de christenen de OT dan ineens niet meer als het woord van God?
> 
> klinkt het logisch dat God ineens had besloten om iemand te creeren die aanbeden zou worden als god naast Hem?*


De vroege volgelingen van Jezus ontkenden zijn goodelijkheid en zagen Jezus enkel als een groot profeet. Dat wordt ook bevestigd door historici. De doctrines goddelijkheid van Jezus en Jezus als zoon van God en de 3-eenheid en erfzonde/boetedoening zijn doctrines die schuin tegen over staan van wat Jezus verkondigde en wat het OT aangeeft.

Jezus voorspelde ook dat mensen hem zonder reden zinloos zouden aanbidden.

Daarnaast worden alle belangrijke punten aan de boodschapper van God aangegeven door God zodat hij deze aan de mensen kan verkondigen. Jezus verkondigde nooit God te zijn, hij omschreef zich vaak als zoon van de mensen en als rabbi. Het grappige is dat Jezus altijd sprak over het vervullen van de wet, maar dat hij nooit sprak over het afschaffen van de wet. Na het heengaan van Jezus besloot Paulus de wet af te schaffen.

Zo'n grote verandering moet normaal gesproken worden uitgesproken door de boodschapper van God zelf (in dit geval Jezus). Dat is niet zo. Dat geldt trouwens ook voor de verschillende doctrines die ik eerder aangaf.

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *De vroege volgelingen van Jezus ontkenden zijn goodelijkheid en zagen Jezus enkel als een groot profeet.*


je geeft ook aan dat het niet in de OT voorkomt, maar noem de volgelingen er dan niet bij, deze kunnen ook gewoon hebben gelogen. Jezus als god zijnde komt helemaal niet voor in de Torah/OT.. dan komt dat hele stukje wat ik had gepost weer aan de orde (had trouwens een kleine aanpassing gemaakt) :

*wat wel grappig is trouwens, is dat het beschouwen van jezus als god pas is gekomen met de christenen (niet met de mensen voor de tijd van jezus (de 'joden')).. als jezus ook god was (dan is hij dit toch niet zomaar ineens geworden na zijn geboorte), waarom was dit dan niet vermeld in de torah (OT)? had God zomaar ineens besloten om een god naast Zichzelf te creeren (als jezus dit pas wel is geworden na zijn geboorte)? zoiets belangrijks, als vermelden dat er een andere god naast God is, kan God toch niet zijn vergeten? dit soort zaken behoren tot de meest fundamentele zaken. Of beschouwen de christenen de OT dan ineens niet meer als het woord van God?

klinkt het logisch dat God ineens had besloten om iemand te creeren die aanbeden zou worden als god naast Hem? Of is het logisch dat jezus niet als god is gepresenteerd in de Torah/OT?*

----------


## JanMetDePet

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> [B]De vroege volgelingen van Jezus ontkenden zijn goodelijkheid en zagen Jezus enkel als een groot profeet. Dat wordt ook bevestigd door historici.


Er waren helemaal in het begin wel degelijk stromingen die beweerden dat Jezus volledig goddelijk was, en deze stromingen hadden schriftelijke ondersteuning voor hun opvattingen. Ik weet niet waar jij je op baseert maar wat je zegt klopt in ieder geval neit. (en ik ben geen christen...)

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door JanMetDePet_ 
> *Er waren helemaal in het begin wel degelijk stromingen die beweerden dat Jezus volledig goddelijk was, en deze stromingen hadden schriftelijke ondersteuning voor hun opvattingen. Ik weet niet waar jij je op baseert maar wat je zegt klopt in ieder geval neit. (en ik ben geen christen...)*



er waren en die zeiden en hadden... kom met bewijs jan, bewijs vanuit de OT

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door JanMetDePet_ 
> *Er waren helemaal in het begin wel degelijk stromingen die beweerden dat Jezus volledig goddelijk was, en deze stromingen hadden schriftelijke ondersteuning voor hun opvattingen. Ik weet niet waar jij je op baseert maar wat je zegt klopt in ieder geval neit. (en ik ben geen christen...)*


Ik heb het ook over volgelingen van Jezus en niet over mensen die op een bepaalde manier naar Jezus keken en ver van hem stonden. De eerste volgelingen van Jezus (de Nazareeers) zagen hem als een profeet hetgeen Jezus ook had verkondigd. Dat er mensen waren die hem ook zagen als een god dat geloof ik graag. Mohammed was ook bang dat hij op een bep. manier zou worden aanbeden en tot op de dag van vandaag bestaan er binnen de Islam ook mensen die mensen aanbidden. Maar dit gebeurt niet op zon grote schaal als bij het Christendom, waar Jezus gelijk staat aan God en Maria bij de katholieken als een godin wordt gezien (figuurlijk).

In de tijd van Jezus waren er ook mensen die in hem een valse profeet zagen en er waren heel mensen die claimden profeet te zijn dan wel de Messias.

----------


## sjaen

De liefde van God


A._______ Er is al veel geschreven over dit onderwerp, waarbij de islam wordt beschreven als hebben van_ een niet-liefhebbende God. Dat is niet waar, maar niettemin is het plaatje in de koran is wl heel anders. God houdt van het goede, niet van het onbeminnelijke en de zondaar.


Dat God niet van de zondaar houdt is overduidelijk in de koran. Merk deze sleutelverzen uit de koran op:


Allah houdt niet van overtreders (Soera 2:190)[ii] 


Hij houdt niet van ondankbare of slechte schepselen (Soera 2:276) 


Zeg: gehoorzaam Allah en Zijn apostel, maar als ze terugkomen houdt Allah niet van hen die het geloof verwerpen (Soera 3:32) 


Allah houdt niet van het die het verkeerde doen (Soera 3:57, 140)


Allah houdt niet van iemand die arrogant of opgeblazen is (Soera 4:36)


Zeg: als u Allah liefhebt, volg mij; Allah zal u liefhebben en uw zonden vergeven. (Soera 3:31)


De koran is bezaaid met dozijnen van dit soort verzen. Het is een feit dat in de koran nooit van God gezegd wordt dat hij houdt van iemand die niet eerst van Hem hield, en ook wordt Gods liefde nooit gebruikt als de centrale, motiverende factor om iemand dicht naar Hem toe te trekken.


B._______ In tegenstelling hiermee, vertellen zowel het oude als het nieuwe testament dat God van iedereen houdt, ongeacht zijn zonden. In de bijbel zien we God niet slechts als de initiator van de liefde, maar ook als degene die Zijn vijanden liefheeft.


_Niet, omdat gij talrijker waart dan enig ander volk, heeft de HERE Zich aan u verbonden en u uitverkoren; veeleer zijt gij het kleinste van alle volken. (Deuteronomium 7:7)


In het nieuwe testament zien we dat Gods liefde voor de zondaar als de hoofdreden wordt gegeven waarom Hij Jezus Christus zond:


Want alzo lief heeft God de wereld gehad, dat Hij zijn eniggeboren Zoon gegeven heeft... (Johannes 3:16) en ook: Hierin is de liefde, niet dat wij God liefgehad hebben, maar dat Hij ons heeft liefgehad en zijn Zoon gezonden heeft als een verzoening voor onze zonden. (1 Johannes 4:10) en Wij hebben lief, omdat Hij ons eerst heeft liefgehad. (1 Johannes 4:19)


C._______ Het concept van de genade is radicaal verschillend in de twee religies!

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *als als als.....*


O is het nu ineens wetenschap dan??

----------


## Catholic angel

zoveel moslims met zoveel meningen en zoveel bijbelkennis lijken ze te bezitten.
Mohammed heeft zich tevergeefs geprobeerd in de bijbel te laten passen, maar mohammed komt niet in de bijbel voor en daar is een rede voor.
Mohammed Gelooft niet in het feit dat de mens zondig is en dat jezus kwam om daar een oplossing door te geven.

en er zijn zelfs moslims die beweren dat paulus dat heeft verzonnen.
Daar kunnen de christenen alleen maar verdrietig en hoofschudden op reageren wat een nonsens.
dit staat er in jesaja.
en dat was een profeet lang voor de komst van jezus!.

jesaja 53.5
Om onze zonden werd hij doorboord onder onze schulden vermorzold, De straf die hij onderging bracht ons vrede de wonden die hij opliep brachten ons genezing.

Ondanks dit blijven moslims stug volhouden dat de chistelijke leer van erf zondes zou zijn verzonnen.???

Wel eens van de zonde val gehoord mensen!.

Kijk naar de bijbel de kern is hierin het lijden en sterven van jezus.
en hoezo figuurlijke dood natuurlijk was het geen figuurlijke dood, jezus was fysiek morsdood geestelijk leefde hij.
Om te lijden

De reden dat hij riep heer waarom heeft u mij verlaten was omdat hij daar de hel ervaarde, de hel is namelijk zonder allah te zijn.

De koran pretendeert een vriend te zijn van de bijbel maar hij is zeker geen zuiver boek. 
De bijbel waarschuwt zo vaak voor valse leringen die het evangelie ondermijnen.

Dit is het evangelie en onthoud het ter kennis of als waarschuwing.

Jezus stierf voor de zonde van de mens maar op de derde dag stond hij op uit de dood en vaarde ten hemel op naar de vader, Hij ontdeed de dood van al zijn macht, en eens zal hij terugkeren naar de aarde om te oordelen de levende en de doden.

Ieder die hieraan iets verandert of dit ontkent, gooit de bijbel in de prullebak en verwerpt jezus.

Deze zonde beging mohammed. 
voorzeker hij is geen vriend van allah anders was hij zeker in de bijbel genoemd.

apocalips 22: 18 want een ieder die de profetische woorden van dit boek hoort geeef ik deze waarschuwing als hij iets aan dit boek toevoegt (de koran) zal God hem bestraffen met de plagen die er in staan geschreven en als hij uit die boek iets weglaat (mohammed) zal God hem het vruchtgebruik van de levensboom en de toegang tot de heilige stad ontezeggen.

vers 20
Hij die voor de waarheid van dit alles instaat zegt zeker ik kom spoedig Ja, kom heer jezus De heer jezus zij u allen gendadig Amen...

Dit zijn de laatste woorden van de bijbel

De taak van de koran is om alles wat de bijbel leert te ontkrachten en waar mogelijk te ontkennen.
Hij slaat de plank volledig mis.
Jullie mogen de christenen of joden niet mogen maar voorzeker deze staan aan de grondslag van de waarheid.

Ik heb nog een uitdaging

Bid eens een keer Tot God...en daarna tot jezus Hij zal jullie zeker toespreken.
tenzij je het niet wil begrijpen en hem zeker niet wil kennen.
Want de moslims zijn allen slachtoffer van de grootste dwaalleer allertijde met alle respect voor jullie als mens!.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *De liefde van God
> 
> 
> A._______ Er is al veel geschreven over dit onderwerp, waarbij de islam wordt beschreven als hebben van_ een niet-liefhebbende God. Dat is niet waar, maar niettemin is het plaatje in de koran is wl heel anders. God houdt van het goede, niet van het onbeminnelijke en de zondaar.
> 
> 
> Dat God niet van de zondaar houdt is overduidelijk in de koran. Merk deze sleutelverzen uit de koran op:
> 
> ...


Wat jij doet kan ik ook hoor tante sjaen. Ik kan ook verzen uit het NT en met name uit het OT plukken waar geweld gepredikt wordt en verzen uit de Koran aanhalen waar vrede wordt gepredikt.

Zowel de Koran en de Bijbel bevatten verzen die geweld prediken. In zowel de Koran als de Bijbel tref je aan dat God de ongelovigen niet lief heeft. Dus nee het klopt niet zoals jij het stelt, God heeft niet iedereen lief ongeacht zijn/haar zonden. God heeft Dutroux niet lief, God heeft Hit.ler niet lief, God heeft Saddam niet lief, God heeft Bush niet lief, God heeft Dahmer niet lief en God heeft ongelovigen niet lief. 

Dan zal ik je maar uit je illusie helpen en je laten zien dat de Bijbel niet zo zachtaardig is jegens ongelovigen als je denkt;

Sla de Bijbel maar eens open om de vredigheid van Jezus te aanschouwen;

2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere...
Richteren 3:29 en hier werden ook nog eens 10.000 man geslacht....
1 Samul 6:19 en hier werden ook 50.070 mensen afgeslacht door de heere...
Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
Exodus 32:27-29 Hier kreeg hij het bevel, om iedereen zijn eigen broer, vriend en buren af te slachten waarbij er 3.000 mensen werden geslacht...
Numeri 31:18 Hier had Mozes 32.000 vrouwelijke kinderarbeiders...
Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...
Numeri 11:1 omdat mensen klaagden werden ze levend verbrandt...
Genesis 17:14 Alle onbesneden mannen moeten afgeslacht worden....
Exodus 12:29 God de babby killer...
Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...wat is dat nou?
Klaagliederen van Jeremia 2:20 als straf moesten Vrouwen hun kinderen eten...
Ezechil 5:10 God zet aan tot Kanibalisme...zonen moeten vaders eten en andersom...
Leviticus 20:6 Iedereen die naar een waarzegger of waarzechters gaat moet afgeslacht worden...
Numeri 25:6-9 dus door 1 hoerin bracht hij een plaag waardoor 24.000 mensen stierven...?
Ezechil 4:12 Poepvreten aanbevolen...
Richteren 1:4 en ook hier 10.000 slachtingen....
2 Kronieken 13:17 Abia nog zo'n massa slachter die 500.000 mannen heeft afgeslacht...
Leviticus 24:14 Stenig degene die vloekt...
Hosea 14:1 Kinderen tegen de stenen verpletteren en de buiken van de zwangere vrouwen opensnijden.

Genadevol zei je..?

Ik adviseer je vnl de boeken Jozua en Richteren (over de verovering van het land en de bloedige strijd op aansporing van God) het boek Nahum (God als wreker) en Romeinen 13 (gesanctioneerd geweld van de overheid) eens door te nemen.

Dit is slechts een kleine greep uit de 'vredige Bijbel' waarin God korte metten maakt met ongelovigen en overtreders.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Bid eens een keer Tot God...en daarna tot jezus Hij zal jullie zeker toespreken.
> tenzij je het niet wil begrijpen en hem zeker niet wil kennen.
> Want de moslims zijn allen slachtoffer van de grootste dwaalleer allertijde met alle respect voor jullie als mens!.*


Wij bidden alleen tot God en zeer zeker niet tot mensen zoals jullie doen. Jezus was een mens en tot mensen bidden staat gelijk aan shirk hetgeen een plaatsje in de hel oplevert.

Christenen zijn pas slachtoffer van de grootste dwaalleer aller tijden ingezet door duivelse Paulus en zijn trawanten. Wij moslims geloven in Jezus erkennen hem als profeet en houden van hem, maar wij zien niets in Paulus. Met alle respect voor jullie als mens!

----------


## Wortel

> Christenen zijn pas slachtoffer van de grootste dwaalleer aller tijden ingezet door duivelse Paulus en zijn trawanten. Wij moslims geloven in Jezus erkennen hem als profeet en houden van hem, maar wij zien niets in Paulus. Met alle respect voor jullie als mens!


Dit ruikt toch echt een beetje naar stemmingmakerij, Bismilaah. Vraag nou eerst eens waarom christenen de dingen beleven en geloven zoals ze dat doen, voordat je er dit soort massieve oordelen op loslaat. Respect als mens toont zich ook in een zekere openheid naar wat voor een ander dierbaar is. Daar hoef je het mee eens te zijn en je hoeft het zelfs niet te hoeven begrijpen. Maar iets niet begrijpen en het daarom veroordelen tot duivelse bron leidt pas werkelijk naar Shaytaan.

Overigens worden de teksten van diezelfde perfide Paulus door sommige moslims nog wel eens van de zolder gehaald om daarmee aan te tonen dat de hoofdbedekking van de vrouw ook in het Nieuwe Testament gepropageerd wordt. In het hoofddoek-debat heb ik regelmatig citaten van Paulus gezien.
Het "duivelse" van Paulus zit hem er kennelijk in dat hij de waarde van wetgeving en het najagen van voorschriften om daarmee persoonlijk krediet bij God op te bouwen stevig heeft gedevalueerd. Maar nogmaals: precies datzelfde heeft Jezus ook gedaan. Juist door de Wet naar de Geest te vervullen. Dat zijn inderdaad twee totaal verschillende ceasuren, die niet in een hogere synthese te verenigen zijn en uiteindelijk is het dus een zaak van persoonlijk geloof hoe zich jouw lijntje naar de Eeuwige toe ontwikkelt. 

Salaam

----------


## Catholic angel

de lijst van grote onzin die ik hier heb gelezen is dat de christelijke leer op paulus is gebaseerd, als je me nu zou kunnen zien zou je mij zien lachen.
Geen mens heeft gedaan wat jezus deed.
De bijbel met al zijn details is een beschrijving van mensen over mensen en hun relatie met God.
Het is ook een geestelijk boek omdat het spreekt over geestelijke zaken.
Om allerlei lijsten aan te voeren zoals n van de bezoekers deed waarin allerlei geweldsdelicten staan is compleet onnodig omdat dit een beschrijving is van wat mensen er van maakten.

Men moet goed weten dat de volkeren rondom de joden in die tijd woeste koppige en afgodedienaren waren, zoals de filistijnen de babyloniers, de moabieten etc.
Tegen deze volkeren werd gestreden en ja deze kregen passende straffen voor hun misdaden.

Mensen die zich door de bijbel laten lijden weten wat zachtmoedighied is.
Het feit dat bijvoorbeel Irak een islamitisch land is belemmerd de opbouw van irak.
Want ooit waren de mosilms verlicht en bouwden zij de prachtigste bouwwerken tegenwoordig zijn ze koppig en gaan ze vooral op eigen belang en wensen zij zich steeds te verzetten tegen alles wat in hun ogen Niet islamitisch is.

Laat ik dit zeggen de grootste kracht van een religie is dat het zich kan vermengen en toch haar identiteit behoud.
Daarom zul je zien dat als een land geheel islamitisch word het veranderd in een monotome staat en de mens geen individu meer is maar een slaaf van ALLAH.

Maar een mens die zich laat leiden door Jaweh (onze God). en zijn zoon jezus aanneemt zal dinestbaar zijn naar anderen.

----------


## Rubicon

> *In de volgende vers zie je dat er een engel kwam die hem hielp en Jezus ging niet dood.*


Hmmm, wat lees ik in het volgende vers: 'Toen verscheen Hem een engel uit de hemel die Hem kracht gaf. ' (Lucas 22:43) Er staat dus niet in dat Jezus niet dood ging. Laten we een beetje zorgvuldig blijven discussieren.




> *Nee, uit de dood dat hebben de Nederlandse vertalers ervan gemaakt zodat het aansluit bij hun redeneerwijze als zou Jezus uit de dood zijn gered en niet van de dood.*


Ik gebruikte de uitdrukkingen 'UIT de dood' en 'VAN de dood', omdat het zo subtiel het verschil aangeeft tussen iemand die niet sterft en iemand die wel sterft maar vervolgens opstaat uit de dood. Ik bedoelde dat natuurlijk niet als letterlijke vertaling van Hebreeen 5:7. Ik bedank Eelke nog steeds voor het wijzen op het verschil tussen de woorden 'uit' en 'van'. 
Laten we Hebreeen 5:7 nog eens lezen: "In de dagen van zijn sterfelijk leven heeft Hij onder luid geroep en onder tranen gebeden en gesmeekt tot God, die Hem uit de dood kon redden. Na de doorstane angst is Hij verhoord." 

Om te beginnen staat hier nergens dat Jezus aan God vraagt om de kruisiging aan hem voorbij te laten gaan. Ten tweede staat er dat God degene is die Jezus uit/van de dood KAN redden, wat natuurlijk niet wil zeggen dat God dat ook GEDAAN heeft (dwz. de kruisiging aan Jezus voorbij heeft laten gaan).






> *De wondere van Jezus geloof ik omdat hij de wonderen niet op eigen kracht uitvoerde zoals hij zelf aan gaf. Jezus deed niets van zulke dingen uit eigen kracht. Het is God die hem de krachten geeft.*


Omdat Jezus zijn wonderen niet op eigen kracht deed geloof jij ze, begrijp ik. Het uit z'n zij laten stromen van bloed en water als je dood bent deed Jezus zeker wel uit eigen kracht? En daarom geloof jij dat niet? Wat een merkwaardige redeneertrant hou jij er soms op na...




> *Ik heeb heel de Bijbel gelezen (meermaals) en het OT is rauwe kost voor me. Maar jouw verwijzing naar Ezechiel vind ik te ver gaan. natuurlijk weet ik dat Jezus van beeldspraak houdt en dat het OT veel dingen profeteert aangaande het leven van Jezus, maar dit is een beetje overdreven.*


Ondanks dat je het OT naar eigen zeggen meerdere keren gelezen hebt heb je nog niet veel begrepen van de Joods/Christelijke manier van bijbelexegese. In het Jodendom bv. is het heel gewoon om bijbelteksten die heel apart staan toch met elkaar in verband te brengen. Voor mensen die dat niet weten kan dat soms behoorlijk bizar overkomen. Zo wordt er in het Jodendom gezegd dat Adam ten tijde van de schepping van Eva een psalm van David zou hebben opgezegd! Wat een evident anachronisme is.

En dat ik in die Johannestekst een verwijzing naar Ezechiel in zie is echt niet overdreven. In het evangelie van Johannes wemelt het van dit soort toespelingen op het OT. Als je wilt kan ik je er wel een aantal van noemen. 





> *En ik kan er niet uit conculderen dat Jezus wel is gestorven. Dus zitten we met een dilemma. De Koran zegt ook, ik heb mijn geloof en jij het jouwe.*


Zo is het. Let's agree to disagree.




> *Ik heb ook 2 kids!!*


Gelukgewenst! Ik heb zelf ook twee kinderen. Op sommige momenten hebben die twee wel eens ruzie. Dan zeg ik tegen de oudste dochter dat zij dan maar moet ophouden en de wijste moet zijn. Eigenlijk zou ik dat nu ook tegen mijzelf moeten zeggen...




> *Oh nu moet de vergelijking met Jona dus niet gelijk zijn met wat Jezus overkomt? En daarnet middels Ezechiel wel? Vind je dat niet zoeken naar bevestigingspunten in je geloof? Dat mag hoor, maar enige consequentie kan geen kwaad, denk ik.*


Omdat een vergelijking op een bepaald aantal punten meer overeenkomsten heeft dan een andere vergelijking die heel ergens anders over gaat is dat inconsequent? Omdat een vergelijking op veel punten opgaat, MOETEN dan alle andere vergelijkingen ook op veel punten opgaan? Wat een flauwekulredenering. Als God aan Abraham in Genesis belooft dat hij zoveel nakomelingen zal hebben als er sterren aan de hemel staan, betekent dat dan dat als Abraham niet EXACT zoveel nakomelingen heeft als er sterren zijn, dat die vergelijking dan bewezen onzin is? Als er in Jesaja staat dat in de toekomst de mensen hun zwaarden tot ploegscharen zullen omsmeden, kan jij dat alleen maar letterlijk nemen? D.w.z. zie je dan alleen maar mensen die in een smeltoven echte zwaarden staan om te smeden? Sorry hoor Bismillaah, maar als je de bijbel (of welk ander boek dan ook) alleen maar op deze manier kunt lezen ben je te beklagen.





> *
> quote:	
> Geplaatst door Rubicon Vind je dit nu zelf ook niet een zwakke uitvlucht? Als er een tekst in de bijbel staat die jou niet bevalt dan doe je eerst je uiterste best om er een zodanige, figuurlijke betekenis aan te geven dat het wel in je straatje past. En als die methode niet meer helpt zeg je maar dat je niet zeker weet of je wel kan geloven wat er staat. Een eerlijke, open discussie wordt op die manier wel erg moeilijk.	
> 
> 
> Jezus zegt dat een discipel nooit boven zijn meester kan staan. Ik wil je vertellen dat je eens boeken moet lezen over de breuk die Paulus veroorzaakte met de joden die wel Jezus volgden. En dan met name hoe de broer van Jezus hier over dacht.*


Ten eerste: wat heeft dit antwoord nou te maken met mijn kritiek (die ik voor de duidelijkheid nog maar eens boven jouw reactie gezet heb)? Ik heb kritiek op jouw methode van argumenteren, en jij komt met een antwoord dat gaat over de breuk die Paulus veroorzaakte met de Joden. 

En ten tweede: waarom ga jij er zomaar van uit dat ik geen boeken over dit onderwerp gelezen heb? Jij bent bepaald niet de enige die zich verdiept heeft in de geschiedenis van het Christendom. Ik denk hier niet pas sinds gisteren over na.




> *Dat kun je blijven ontkennen tot je een ons weegt, maar dat is echt zo.*



Pfff...sorry hoor, maar dit komt op mij toch behoorlijk arrogant over. Geweldige argumentatie ook, het IS gewoon zo, klaar uit. Hier toont zich de volstrekt verschillende manier van denken van moslims en christenen. Christenen weten dat ze geloven, moslims geloven dat ze weten... Waarom denk jij dat alleen jij de waarheid in pacht hebt en alleen jij weet hoe het precies in elkaar zit?





> *De gehele serie was enige tijd terug op Teleac uitgezonden en geeft een objectieve kijk op hoe Jezus volgens zijn geschriften en volgens zijn manier van leven en prediken naar het hedendaagse Christendom zou hebben gekeken.*


Volgens de geschriften van Jezus? Welke geschriften? Jezus heeft niks geschreven. Of ja, toch wel, een keer met zijn vinger in het zand...




> *In twee woorden: MET AFSCHUW..*


Zou ik niet durven zeggen. Laten we het Jezus vragen als hij weer terug is op aarde...

----------


## Sayyid_az

kunnen de christenen even reageren op onderstaande bericht (nogmaals) :

*wat wel grappig is trouwens, is dat het beschouwen van jezus als god pas is gekomen met de christenen (niet met de mensen voor de tijd van jezus (de 'joden')).. als jezus ook god was (dan is hij dit toch niet zomaar ineens geworden na zijn geboorte), waarom was dit dan niet vermeld in de torah (OT)? had God zomaar ineens besloten om een god naast Zichzelf te creeren (als jezus dit pas wel is geworden na zijn geboorte)? zoiets belangrijks, als vermelden dat er een andere god naast God is, kan God toch niet zijn vergeten? dit soort zaken behoren tot de meest fundamentele zaken. Of beschouwen de christenen de OT dan ineens niet meer als het woord van God?

klinkt het logisch dat God ineens had besloten om iemand te creeren die aanbeden zou worden als god naast Hem? Of is het logisch dat jezus niet als god is gepresenteerd in de Torah/OT?*

----------


## Arameer

> kunnen de christenen even reageren op onderstaande bericht (nogmaals) :
> 
> wat wel grappig is trouwens, is dat het beschouwen van jezus als god pas is gekomen met de christenen (niet met de mensen voor de tijd van jezus (de 'joden')).. als jezus ook god was (dan is hij dit toch niet zomaar ineens geworden na zijn geboorte), waarom was dit dan niet vermeld in de torah (OT)? had God zomaar ineens besloten om een god naast Zichzelf te creeren (als jezus dit pas wel is geworden na zijn geboorte)? zoiets belangrijks, als vermelden dat er een andere god naast God is, kan God toch niet zijn vergeten? dit soort zaken behoren tot de meest fundamentele zaken. Of beschouwen de christenen de OT dan ineens niet meer als het woord van God?
> 
> klinkt het logisch dat God ineens had besloten om iemand te creeren die aanbeden zou worden als god naast Hem? Of is het logisch dat jezus niet als god is gepresenteerd in de Torah/OT?


waarom zouden we?
Jij antwoord toch ook niet op vragen van anderen.
en bovendien laat jij je toch niet vermanen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

en Sayyid_az weet het het beste....

----------


## zaventem

> _Geplaatst door Sayyid_az_ 
> *kunnen de christenen even reageren op onderstaande bericht (nogmaals) :
> 
> wat wel grappig is trouwens, is dat het beschouwen van jezus als god pas is gekomen met de christenen (niet met de mensen voor de tijd van jezus (de 'joden')).. als jezus ook god was (dan is hij dit toch niet zomaar ineens geworden na zijn geboorte), waarom was dit dan niet vermeld in de torah (OT)? had God zomaar ineens besloten om een god naast Zichzelf te creeren (als jezus dit pas wel is geworden na zijn geboorte)? zoiets belangrijks, als vermelden dat er een andere god naast God is, kan God toch niet zijn vergeten? dit soort zaken behoren tot de meest fundamentele zaken. Of beschouwen de christenen de OT dan ineens niet meer als het woord van God?
> 
> klinkt het logisch dat God ineens had besloten om iemand te creeren die aanbeden zou worden als god naast Hem? Of is het logisch dat jezus niet als god is gepresenteerd in de Torah/OT?*


Deze discussie heeft niet zoveel zin. Als je niet aanneemt dat je zondig bent en een verlosser nodig hebt, zul je nooit in de Zoon geloven (Jezus). 

Wel zullen we in die Grote Dag der Dagen allen voor de troon van het Lam staan. En alle knie zal zich voor hem buigen, ook de moslims. En degenen die niet in Jezus geloofd hebben, zullen roepen:

Bergen valt op ons en heuvels bedekt ons voor he aangezicht desgenen die op de troon zit.


Toch is het goed dat Moslims de bijbel onderzoeken. Net zoals sommige Joden door het lezen van Jesaja 53 tot Jezus komen, kunnen ook zij tot Jezus komen. Zij vereren hem al als profeet, nu ook nog als priester en koning.

----------


## zaventem

> _Geplaatst door zaventem_ 
> *
> 
> Toch is het goed dat Moslims de bijbel onderzoeken. Net zoals sommige Joden door het lezen van Jesaja 53 tot Jezus komen, kunnen ook zij tot Jezus komen. Zij vereren hem al als profeet, nu ook nog als priester en koning.*

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door zaventem_ 
> *Deze discussie heeft niet zoveel zin. Als je niet aanneemt dat je zondig bent en een verlosser nodig hebt, zul je nooit in de Zoon geloven (Jezus). 
> 
> Wel zullen we in die Grote Dag der Dagen allen voor de troon van het Lam staan. En alle knie zal zich voor hem buigen, ook de moslims. En degenen die niet in Jezus geloofd hebben, zullen roepen:
> 
> Bergen valt op ons en heuvels bedekt ons voor he aangezicht desgenen die op de troon zit.
> 
> 
> Toch is het goed dat Moslims de bijbel onderzoeken. Net zoals sommige Joden door het lezen van Jesaja 53 tot Jezus komen, kunnen ook zij tot Jezus komen. Zij vereren hem al als profeet, nu ook nog als priester en koning.*


arameer wil ineens niet antwoorden, terwijl hij volop antwoord geeft op alle andere berichten van mij.. je staat met een mond vol tanden en zo ook alle anderen hier.. niemand weet antwoord te geven op dat bericht.

Mijn verlosser is Allah swt en niet een mens die Hij zelf heeft geschapen.. jullie zijn onwetenden.. hij had een kracht gekregen van Allah swt om bepaalde wonderen te verrichten en meteen gaan er mensen op de knieen voor hem. Ik hoop niet dat jullie straks ook nog op de knieen gaan voor de anti-christ. Wel eens zo'n film gezien dat je een stam hebt die voor het eerst een vliegtuig ziet en meteen op de knieen gaan omdat ze denken dat het een god is..en dan die christenen lachen om zo'n film, niet wetende dat ze iets soortgelijks doen.

niemand vereert jezus onder de moslims.. een moslim die dat doet is geen moslim. Wachten jullie maar totdat jezus vzmh komt en het kruis doormidden breekt.. De waarheid zal zegevieren

Ik denk dat verdere discussie inderdaad geen nut heeft, aangezien jullie (de meesten onder jullie) zich niet laten vermanen en jullie niet op alle berichten antwoorden.. dit komt wel weer aan de orde bij Allah swt

----------


## Wortel

*zucht*
Laat ik dan maar weer eens een poging doen:




> wat wel grappig is trouwens, is dat het beschouwen van jezus als god pas is gekomen met de christenen (niet met de mensen voor de tijd van jezus (de 'joden')).. als jezus ook god was (dan is hij dit toch niet zomaar ineens geworden na zijn geboorte), waarom was dit dan niet vermeld in de torah (OT)? had God zomaar ineens besloten om een god naast Zichzelf te creeren (als jezus dit pas wel is geworden na zijn geboorte)? zoiets belangrijks, als vermelden dat er een andere god naast God is, kan God toch niet zijn vergeten? dit soort zaken behoren tot de meest fundamentele zaken. Of beschouwen de christenen de OT dan ineens niet meer als het woord van God?
> 
> klinkt het logisch dat God ineens had besloten om iemand te creeren die aanbeden zou worden als god naast Hem? Of is het logisch dat jezus niet als god is gepresenteerd in de Torah/OT?


Voor de zoveelste keer: hier botsen twee totaal verschillende denkkaders. Het denkkader van de ontferming Gods die zich in Jezus heeft geopenbaard (Christendom) en het denkkader dat het onmogelijk is dat de essentie van wie God is in Zichzelf, geschapen deelgenoten zou kunnen hebben (Islam). Beide denkkaders richten zich elk in wezen op iets heel anders: de een op de goddelijke energieen en de andere op de goddelijke essenties. (Ik leun met deze termen hier even aan tegen de oosters-orthodoxe theologie van Gregorius van Palamas, voor de fijnproevers). 
Met te stellen dat God zomaar even had besloten om een God naast Zichzelf te creeeren gebruik je een islamitisch denkkader en om te begrijpen waar de incarnatiegedachte vandaan komt en op teruggaat zul je dat islamitische denkkader (hetgeen heel wat anders is dan je imaan) toch echt even moeten laten voor wat het is en je open moeten stellen voor een andere manier van denken. In christelijke oren is deze stelling de volmaakte absurditeit en een platte karikatuur van wat de incarnatiegedachte werkelijk zeggen wil. 
Dat dit openstellen voor een ander denkkader geen sinecure is blijkt uit heel deze stroperige discussie waarin de een de ander volslagen niet begrijpt en de andere alleen maar te lijf gaat met zijn eigen geloofsjargon. Met Zaventem zeg ik dat dit inderdaad zinloos en heilloos is. Het bevestigt slechts over en weer de absolutistische en van superioriteit bol staande religieuze waarheidsclaims. Het staat eenieder natuurlijk vrij een ander onwetend of dwalend of wat ook maar in deze zin te noemen, en dat zeg ik ook tegen sommige christenen hier. Maar het enige wat dat bewerkstelligt is meewarigheid bij de ander.
Ik hoop dat er meer openheid zal kunnen komen.

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> **zucht*
> Laat ik dan maar weer eens een poging doen:
> 
> 
> 
> Voor de zoveelste keer: hier botsen twee totaal verschillende denkkaders. Het denkkader van de ontferming Gods die zich in Jezus heeft geopenbaard (Christendom) en het denkkader dat het onmogelijk is dat de essentie van wie God is in Zichzelf, geschapen deelgenoten zou kunnen hebben (Islam). Beide denkkaders richten zich elk in wezen op iets heel anders: de een op de goddelijke energieen en de andere op de goddelijke essenties. (Ik leun met deze termen hier even aan tegen de oosters-orthodoxe theologie van Gregorius van Palamas, voor de fijnproevers). 
> Met te stellen dat God zomaar even had besloten om een God naast Zichzelf te creeeren gebruik je een islamitisch denkkader en om te begrijpen waar de incarnatiegedachte vandaan komt en op teruggaat zul je dat islamitische denkkader (hetgeen heel wat anders is dan je imaan) toch echt even moeten laten voor wat het is en je open moeten stellen voor een andere manier van denken. In christelijke oren is deze stelling de volmaakte absurditeit en een platte karikatuur van wat de incarnatiegedachte werkelijk zeggen wil. 
> Dat dit openstellen voor een ander denkkader geen sinecure is blijkt uit heel deze stroperige discussie waarin de een de ander volslagen niet begrijpt en de andere alleen maar te lijf gaat met zijn eigen geloofsjargon. Met Zaventem zeg ik dat dit inderdaad zinloos en heilloos is. Het bevestigt slechts over en weer de absolutistische en van superioriteit bol staande religieuze waarheidsclaims. Het staat eenieder natuurlijk vrij een ander onwetend of dwalend of wat ook maar in deze zin te noemen, en dat zeg ik ook tegen sommige christenen hier. Maar het enige wat dat bewerkstelligt is meewarigheid bij de ander.
> Ik hoop dat er meer openheid zal kunnen komen.*


misschien kun je wat uitgebreider ingaan op het gedachtegoed van de christenen op het onderwerp.. bij incarnatie moet ik denken aan een wezen dat geschapen is en god er zich ineens in gaat verschansen? iemand met een islamitisch gedachtegoed beschouwt bepaalde dingen als waar of onwaar, dat betekent niet, dat ik niet begrijp wat de christenen zeggen over een bepaald onderwerp.. dat is verder een kwestie van duidelijk en goed forumuleren

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Sayyid_az_ 
> *wat wel grappig is trouwens, is dat het beschouwen van jezus als god pas is gekomen met de christenen (niet met de mensen voor de tijd van jezus (de 'joden')).. als jezus ook god was (dan is hij dit toch niet zomaar ineens geworden na zijn geboorte), waarom was dit dan niet vermeld in de torah (OT)? had God zomaar ineens besloten om een god naast Zichzelf te creeren (als jezus dit pas wel is geworden na zijn geboorte)? zoiets belangrijks, als vermelden dat er een andere god naast God is, kan God toch niet zijn vergeten? dit soort zaken behoren tot de meest fundamentele zaken. Of beschouwen de christenen de OT dan ineens niet meer als het woord van God?
> 
> klinkt het logisch dat God ineens had besloten om iemand te creeren die aanbeden zou worden als god naast Hem? Of is het logisch dat jezus niet als god is gepresenteerd in de Torah/OT?*


Dat de Joden Jezus niet beschouwen als een God vind ik wel te begrijpen hoor. Zij hebben hem tenslotte vermoord. Als hij werkelijk de zoon van... is, dan hebben de Joden nogal een foutje gemaakt.

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door Sayyid_az_ 
> *kunnen de christenen even reageren op onderstaande bericht (nogmaals) :
> 
> wat wel grappig is trouwens, is dat het beschouwen van jezus als god pas is gekomen met de christenen (niet met de mensen voor de tijd van jezus (de 'joden')).. als jezus ook god was (dan is hij dit toch niet zomaar ineens geworden na zijn geboorte), waarom was dit dan niet vermeld in de torah (OT)? had God zomaar ineens besloten om een god naast Zichzelf te creeren (als jezus dit pas wel is geworden na zijn geboorte)? zoiets belangrijks, als vermelden dat er een andere god naast God is, kan God toch niet zijn vergeten? dit soort zaken behoren tot de meest fundamentele zaken. Of beschouwen de christenen de OT dan ineens niet meer als het woord van God?
> 
> klinkt het logisch dat God ineens had besloten om iemand te creeren die aanbeden zou worden als god naast Hem? Of is het logisch dat jezus niet als god is gepresenteerd in de Torah/OT?*


Ja natuurlijk is dat te begrijpen dat stond toch ook in de bijbel, er waren maar een paar mensen die wisten dat hij de messias was, Sommigen zagen het pas bij zijn kruisdood.
Er was een hoofdman die tegen zichzelf zei,

waarlijk dit was de zoon van God.
Hij deed veel wonderen maar werd absoluut niet gezien als de messias athans niet zoals hij zelf wou dat de mensen hem zagen.
De jogen dachten dat jezus hen zou komen verlossen van de romeinen iets dat dus absoluut niet gebeurde.
En de torah beste dat is het oude testament van de bijbel, dat was toen al af daar stond jezus ook al in maar niet men name en toe name, ik heb ook al gezegd dat in jesaja 53.5 al over jezus word gesproken.

Het nieuwe testament gaat geheel over jezus het begint dan met the gospels dus de evangelien en daarna met alle verdere uitbouwingen na zijn hemelvaart.

Er zijn ook joden die jezus aannemen als hun verlosser.
Beth yesua heten zij geloof ik.

Maar om te weten wie jezus was raad ik je aan absoluut niet op de koran af te gaan omdat daar eigenlijk een soort vage schets word gemaakt van wie hij was, en dat hij een profeet was die iets anders verkondigt dan de bijbel laat zien dat wat in de koran over jezus staat klinklare onzin is.
Koop een bijbel en je kunt letterlijk jezus zijn woorden lezen en ik verzeker je dan ben je mohammed in n klap vergeten.

----------


## Catholic angel

Ik zal er nog wat anders achteraan voegen,...

Dit staat op een site van een radicale kerk elders in nederland.

"Jezus was zo revolutionair dat hij het waagde om de volgende uitspraak te doen: Ik ben de Weg, de Waarheid en het Leven; niemand komt tot de Vader dan door Mij.

Wat een uitspraak! Volgens deze uitspraak is er geen andere godsdienst of weg dan Jezus alleen die ons werkelijk tot God leidt. Als dit de waarheid is, moet die te toetsen zijn. Waarom durft Jezus zoiets van Zichzelf te zeggen?!

Kort samengevat zien de godsdiensten er als volgt uit;

1. Islam zegt: Probeer de hemel te verdienen door de geboden van Allah te onderhouden. (Mekka, ramadan, kleding, vijf keer per dag bidden, enz.) Zekerheid of je in de hemel komt krijg je echter nooit.

2. Hindoesme zegt: Ga dichter naar de goden, verlos jezelf van het kwade, behaag de goden door boete en rituelen. Dit doe je door het offeren van eten, bloemen, jonge dieren; kastijd jezelf, vermink jezelf.

3. Boeddhisme zegt: Er is geen God. Verlos jezelf van het kwaad door meditatie en afzondering. In de extreemste vorm gaat men het leven al mediterend doorbrengen in een klooster. Lukt dat in dit leven niet, dan misschien in een volgend leven.

4. Christendom zegt: God stuurde Zijn Zoon naar de wereld om u in Zijn liefde van uw zonden en daardoor van de eeuwige straf te kunnen verlossen en u uw zonden te kunnen vergeven. Als u uw zonden belijdt, vergeeft God ze. Gods Heilige Geest komt dan in uw hart wonen. In plaats van op uzelf gericht te zijn, richt Hij uw hart op Zijn Zoon. U wordt helemaal van binnenuit vernieuwd door Gods Heilige Geest.

Wat is nu het verschil?

 Bij de eerste drie wegen ziet u de mens in eigen kracht aan het werk om zichzelf te verlossen van het kwaad en zichzelf te veranderen. Bij de weg die Jezus wijst, is alles Gods werk en werkt Hij met Zijn kracht in u door Zijn Heilige Geest.

 De eerste drie wegen maken de mens trots om zijn eigen bewerkte geestelijkheid'. De Weg van Jezus maakt u dankbaar voor wat God in u doet. De eerste drie wegen eren ten diepste dus de mens, maar de Weg van Jezus eert God voor alles wat Hij in ons doet.

 Bij de eerste drie wegen ziet u veel uiterlijke godsdienst, terwijl de Weg van Jezus voornamelijk een nieuw leven in uw hart is.

 De eerste drie wegen vragen een strenge discipline en gehoorzaamheid aan een godsdienstige vorm of systeem terwijl Jezus ons brengt in een diepe liefdesrelatie met God. Vanuit een liefdesrelatie is het verlangen om naar die Persoon te luisteren en te doen wat Hij vraagt een automatisch gevolg. Dit is geen gedwongen gehoorzaamheid uit angst of gehoorzaamheid aan een systeem maar gehoorzaamheid uit liefde.

 Bij de eerste drie wegen moet u uzelf verlossen van de zonde. Bij Jezus is Hij het die al onze zonden in Zijn liefde op Zich nam en ons vergeeft als wij onze zonden belijden.

 Bij de eerste drie godsdiensten moet u zelf de hemel verdienen, maar Jezus gaf Zich voor ons omdat Hij in Zijn liefde verlangde ons de hemel te schenken. In Jezus komt God naar de mens toe en gaat zelfs wonen in het hart van ieder die in de Zoon gelooft!

 Bij de eerste drie wegen blijft ten diepste de mens centraal staan,maar bij de Weg van Jezus komt God centraal te staan in alles.

U ziet dat er in de bron toch een wezenlijk verschil blijkt te zijn.

De Bijbel leert dat de duivel zeer geraffineerde dwaalwegen in elkaar timmert. Wegen die erg veel lijken op de echte weg. De duivel heeft de bedoeling om vele mensen te misleiden. De duivel komt in de gedaan te van een engel van het licht. Er is buiten Jezus voor de mens echter geen vergeving voor hun zonden en dus geen verzoening met God.

Het is verschrikkelijk maar de mens zal buiten Jezus om voor eeuwig verloren gaan in de hel. God wil u echter de echte weg openbaren. Hij wil niet dat u verloren gaat! Hij houdt van u en gaf voor u Zijn Zoon Jezus.

Zo kunnen we zien dat Jezus' uitspraak waarheid is. Hij is de Weg waardoor de mens weer met God verzoend kan worden en dus naar de hemel kan gaan. Hij sprak en is de Waarheid over God. Hij is het Leven en geeft het eeuwige leven, waardoor we Gods liefde echt leren kennen. "

Zo zie je dat er staat dat een ieder die jezus niet aanneemt verloren gaat in de hel, dus ook de moslims volgens deze site dan.

Persoonlijk geloof ik hier niet in en wel om de simpele reden dat moslims ook al horen ze de woorden van jezus ABSOLUUT niet begrijpen wat hij bedoeld.
En dan bedoel ik voor de totale 100% HELEMAAL NIET begrijpen wat er aan de hand is.

Christendom is een geestelijk gebeuren wat zich in fysieke vorm anders uit.
En de islam is een puur praktische vorm van onderwerping.

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Ja natuurlijk is dat te begrijpen dat stond toch ook in de bijbel, er waren maar een paar mensen die wisten dat hij de messias was, Sommigen zagen het pas bij zijn kruisdood.
> Er was een hoofdman die tegen zichzelf zei,
> waarlijk dit was de zoon van God.*


*

we hadden het niet over de mensen, dat heb ik eerder aangegeven, we hebben het over de Torah/OT.. ik wil een antwoord hebben mbt de Torah/OT.






Koop een bijbel en je kunt letterlijk jezus zijn woorden lezen en ik verzeker je dan ben je mohammed in n klap vergeten.


*laat je vermanen voordat je een woonplaats krijgt die jou veel zaken zal doen vergeten.

Letterlijk het woord van jezus? het enige wat je hier hebt zijn gemanipuleerde interpretaties.. de koran is het woord van Allah swt. Het is duidelijk dat je zowel van de koran als van de profeet mohammad saw niets weet..Hij is gekomen om de boodschap van Allah swt te verkondigen en dan gedraag je je zoals de onwetende volkeren dat hebben gedaan en uiteindelijk zijn weggevaagd. Allah swt heeft jou niet nodig, laat je vermanen voor het te laat is. Ik krijg er verder geen loon voor om dat te zeggen en als je je niet laat vermanen en je zo onwetend blijft, dan is het mij ook om het even. Het enige wat ik dan nog kan zeggen is, we zullen zien

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Dat de Joden Jezus niet beschouwen als een God vind ik wel te begrijpen hoor. Zij hebben hem tenslotte vermoord. Als hij werkelijk de zoon van... is, dan hebben de Joden nogal een foutje gemaakt.*


de joden hebben inderdaad profeten vermoord dick, maar dat is bij jezus zeker niet het geval geweest. Denk je dat Allah swt zo'n tiran is, dat Hij iemand laat boeten voor andermans daden? Deze mensen schatten Allah swt niet naar Zijn juiste waarde, lees het volgende :

---
*Koran 29 : 12* . En de ongelovigen zeggen tot de gelovigen: "Volgt onze weg, wij zullen uw zonden dragen." Doch zij kunnen niets van hun zonden dragen. Zij zijn zeker leugenaars. 

*13*. Voorzeker zij zullen hun eigen last dragen en andere last buiten hun eigen last. En waarlijk zij zullen op de Dag der Opstanding worden ondervraagd over hetgeen zij plachten te verzinnen.
---

zij kunnen dus niemand verlichten van hun zonden, ieder zal boeten voor de eigen daden, tenzij Allah swt vergiffenis schenkt (hier en/of hierna)

----------


## Arameer

> Wat is nu het verschil?
> 
>  Bij de eerste drie wegen ziet u de mens in eigen kracht aan het werk om zichzelf te verlossen van het kwaad en zichzelf te veranderen. Bij de weg die Jezus wijst, is alles Gods werk en werkt Hij met Zijn kracht in u door Zijn Heilige Geest.
>  De eerste drie wegen maken de mens trots om zijn eigen bewerkte geestelijkheid'. De Weg van Jezus maakt u dankbaar voor wat God in u doet. De eerste drie wegen eren ten diepste dus de mens, maar de Weg van Jezus eert God voor alles wat Hij in ons doet.
> 
>  Bij de eerste drie wegen ziet u veel uiterlijke godsdienst, terwijl de Weg van Jezus voornamelijk een nieuw leven in uw hart is.
> 
>  De eerste drie wegen vragen een strenge discipline en gehoorzaamheid aan een godsdienstige vorm of systeem terwijl Jezus ons brengt in een diepe liefdesrelatie met God. Vanuit een liefdesrelatie is het verlangen om naar die Persoon te luisteren en te doen wat Hij vraagt een automatisch gevolg. Dit is geen gedwongen gehoorzaamheid uit angst of gehoorzaamheid aan een systeem maar gehoorzaamheid uit liefde.
> 
>  Bij de eerste drie wegen moet u uzelf verlossen van de zonde. Bij Jezus is Hij het die al onze zonden in Zijn liefde op Zich nam en ons vergeeft als wij onze zonden belijden.


Mooi stukje. heel duidelijk eigenlijk. maar mischien kan ik helpen om het nog duidelijker te maken: het volgende verhaal komt uit het
HET VREDESEVANGELIE DER ESSENEN

En Jezus sprak tot hen in gelijkenissen: "Gij zijt als de verloren zoon, die vele jaren etende en drinkende doorbracht en zijn dagen met zijn vrienden versleet in losbandigheid en wellust. En elke week liep hij nieuwe schulden op zonder dat zijn vader daarvan op de hoogte was en binnen een paar dagen smeet hij alles over de balk. En de geldschieters waren hem altijd ter wille omdat zijn vader grote rijkdom bezat en altijd geduldig de schulden van zijn zoon betaalde. En tevergeefs waarschuwde hij zijn zoon met redelijke woorden, want die luisterde nooit naar de waarschuwingen van zijn vader en tevergeefs smeekte de vader hem om zijn uitspattingen, waaraan geen einde kwam, op te geven en om op zijn akkers toezicht te houden op het werk van zijn knechten. En de zoon beloofde hem altijd alles als hij zijn oude schulden maar zou betalen maar de volgende dag begon hij weer. En meer dan zeven jaar lang volhardde de zoon in zijn losbandig leven. Maar tenslotte verloor zijn vader zijn geduld en hij weigerde de geldschieters de schulden van zijn zoon te betalen. "Als ik maar doorga met betalen," zo zei hij, "komt er geen einde aan de zonden van mijn zoon." Toen namen de geldschieters, die zich bedrogen voelden, in hun toorn de zoon gevangen zodat hij door dagelijkse arbeid het geld dat hij geleend had aan hen kon terugbetalen. En toen kwam er een einde aan het eten en drinken en de dagelijkse uitspattingen. 

Van s morgens vroeg tot s avonds laat besproeide hij de akkers in het zweet zijns aanschijns en al zijn ledematen deden pijn van dit hem ongewone werk. En hij leefde op droog brood en hij had alleen zijn tranen om het te bevochtigen. En drie dagen later leed hij zo hevig onder de hitte en zijn vermoeidheid dat hij tegen zijn meester zei: "Ik kan niet meer werken want al mijn ledematen doen pijn. Hoe lang wilt gij mij nog kwellen?" "Tot de dag dat je mij door het werk van je handen al je schulden hebt afbetaald, en als er zeven jaren voorbij zijn gegaan zal je vrij zijn." En de wanhopige zoon antwoordde wenend: "Maar ik kan het maar zeven dagen volhouden. Heb medelijden met mij, want al mijn ledematen staan in brand en doen mij zeer." En de gemene schuldeiser schreeuwde: "Schiet op met je werk; als je zeven jaar lang je dagen in losbandigheid kon doorbrengen, zal je nu zeven jaar moeten werken. Ik zal je niet vergeven totdat je al je schulden hebt terugbetaald tot de allerlaatste cent! En de zoon ging wanhopig en met een kwellende pijn in zijn ledematen terug naar de akkers om door te gaan met zijn werk. Hij kon al bijna niet meer op zijn benen staan van vermoeidheid en pijn toen de zevende dag was aangebroken: de sabbat, wanneer niemand op het veld werkt. Toen vergaarde de zoon zijn laatste krachten en hij strompelde naar het huis van zijn vader. En hij wierp zich voor zijn vaders voeten en zei: "Vader, geloof me voor de laatste keer en vergeef me alles wat ik u heb aangedaan. Ik zweer u dat ik nooit meer een losbandig leven zal leiden en dat ik in alles uw gehoorzame zoon zal zijn. Bevrijd me toch uit de handen van mijn verdrukker. Vader, kijk naar mij en mijn zieke ledematen en laat uw hart zich niet verharden." Toen kwamen er tranen in zijn vaders ogen en deze nam zijn zoon in zijn armen en sprak: "Laten wij feestvieren want vandaag is mij een grote vreugde overkomen omdat ik mijn geliefde zoon heb terug gevonden, die verloren was." En hij trok hem zijn mooiste gewaad aan en de gehele dag vierden zij feest. En de volgende morgen gaf hij zijn zoon een buidel zilver om zijn schuldeisers alles te betalen wat hij hun schuldig was. En toen zijn zoon terug kwam zei hij tegen hem: "Mijn zoon, begrijp je nu dat het gemakkelijk is om met een losbandig leven zeven jaar lang schulden op te lopen, maar dat het moeilijk is om ze terug te betalen door zeven jaar zware arbeid?"

"Vader, het is inderdaad moeilijk om ze te betalen, zelfs voor zeven dagen al." En zijn vader waarschuwde hem met de volgende woorden: "Slechts voor deze ene keer was het je toegestaan om je schulden te betalen in zeven dagen in plaats van zeven jaar en de rest is je kwijtgescholden. Maar pas op dat je in de eerstvolgende tijd niet weer schulden oploopt. Want waarlijk, ik zeg je dat niemand anders dan je vader jou je schulden zou kwijtschelden, omdat jij zijn zoon bent. Want voor ieder ander zou je zeven jaren hard hebben moeten werken, zoals onze wetten dat voorschrijven."

"Mijn vader, van nu af aan ben ik je liefhebbende en gehoorzame zoon en ik zal geen schulden meer oplopen, want ik weet hoe moeilijk het is om ze terug te betalen."

En hij ging naar zijn vaders akkers en hield elke dag toezicht op het werk van zijn vaders knechten. En hij liet zijn knechten nooit hard werken, want hij herinnerde zich zijn eigen zware arbeid. En de jaren gingen voorbij en de bezittingen van zijn vader namen steeds meer toe onder zijn toezicht, want zijn werk had zijn vaders zegen. En langzamerhand gaf hij zijn vader het tienvoudige terug van wat hij in die zeven jaar verbrast had. En toen zijn vader zag dat zijn zoon van zijn knechten en zijn bezittingen goed gebruik maakte, zei hij tegen hem: "Mijn zoon, ik zie dat mijn bezittingen in goede handen zijn. Ik geef je al mijn vee, mijn huis, mijn land en mijn schatten. Laat dit alles je erfenis zijn: ga door met het te vermeerderen en ik zal vreugde in je scheppen." En toen de zoon zijn erfenis van zijn vader ontvangen had, schold hij allen die hem schuldig waren maar hem niet konden betalen hun schulden kwijt want hij was niet vergeten dat zijn eigen schuld hem ook kwijtgescholden was toen hij hem niet kon betalen. En God zegende hem met een lang leven, met vele nakomelingen en met veel rijkdom, want hij was goed voor al zijn knechten en voor al zijn vee."

----------


## Arameer

De betekenis is:

Toen wendde Jezus zich tot de zieken en zei: "Ik spreek tot u in vergelijkingen opdat gij Gods woord beter zult kunnen begrijpen. De zeven jaren van eten en drinken en van losbandig leven zijn de zonden uit het verleden. De gemene schuldeiser is de Satan. De schulden zijn de ziekten. De zware arbeid is de pijn. De verloren zoon: dat bent u zelf. De betaling van schulden is het uit u verdrijven van alle duivelen en ziekten en het genezen van uw lichaam. De buidel vol zilver die hij van zijn vader ontving is de bevrijdende kracht van de engelen. De vader is God. De bezittingen van de vader zijn hemel en aarde. De knechten van de vader zijn de engelen. De akker van de vader is de wereld die in het hemels koninkrijk veranderd wordt als de Zonen des Mensen daar tezamen met de engelen van de Hemelse Vader aan werken. Want ik zeg u: het is beter dat de zoon zijn vader gehoorzaamt en toezicht houdt op de akker, dan dat hij schulden oploopt bij een gemene schuldeiser en in slavernij moet zwoegen en zweten om al zijn schulden terug te betalen. Zo is het ook beter als de Zonen des Mensen de wetten van hun Hemelse Vader gehoorzamen en samen met Zijn engelen werken aan Zijn koninkrijk, dan dat zij in het krijt komen te staan bij de Satan, de heer van de dood, van alle zonden en van alle ziekten en dat zij pijn moeten lijden en zweten totdat zij voor al hun zonden betaald hebben. Voorwaar, ik zeg u: groot en talrijk zijn uw zonden! Vele jaren lang hebt gij toegegeven aan de verleidingen van de Satan. Gij zijt veelvraten, drinkebroers en hoerenlopers geweest en uw begane zonden hebben zich vermenigvuldigd. En nu moet gij ze terugbetalen en de betaling is moeilijk en zwaar. Wordt daarom niet al na de derde dag ongeduldig, zoals de verloren zoon, maar wacht dan geduldig op de zevende dag, die door God geheiligd is en dan kunt gij met een nederig en gehoorzaam hart voor het aangezicht van uw Hemelse Vader verschijnen opdat Hij u uw zonden en al uw vroegere schulden vergeeft. Voorwaar, ik zeg u: de liefde van uw Hemelse Vader kent geen grenzen want hij staat u toe om in zeven dagen de schulden van zeven jaren te betalen! 

Degenen die de zonden en ziekten van zeven jaren schuldig zijn maar eerlijk betalen en tot de zevende dag volharden: aan hen zal onze Hemelse Vader de schulden van al die zeven jaren kwijtschelden.

"En als we zevenmaal zeven jaren zondigen?" vroeg een zieke man die verschrikkelijk leed. "Zelfs in dat geval zal de Hemelse Vader u al uw schulden kwijtschelden, in zeven maal zeven dagen.

----------


## Sayyid_az

ben je nog van plan om te reageren op dat andere stukje?

----------


## Arameer

> ben je nog van plan om te reageren op dat andere stukje?



had je mijn stukje al gelezen dan? en wat vind je ervan?

jij wou ook niet op mij reageren dus.....

----------


## Sayyid_az

> _Geplaatst door Arameer_ 
> *had je mijn stukje al gelezen dan? en wat vind je ervan?
> 
> jij wou ook niet op mij reageren dus.....*


komop arameer, je reageert zelfs op iedere onzin post.. maakt niet uit, vind het niet raar dat je er niks van snapt. Je doet zo alleen maar meer overkomen als sekte-lid ipv godzoeker

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Dit ruikt toch echt een beetje naar stemmingmakerij, Bismilaah.*


Dit ruikt naar stemmingmakerij en wat die katholieke shaytana zegt niet?




> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Want de moslims zijn allen slachtoffer van de grootste dwaalleer allertijde met alle respect voor jullie als mens!.*


Je moet niet met 2 maten meten Wortel. 

En je kunt nog zoveel reacties plaatsen over hoe Jezus de wet wilde wijzigen zoals uiteindelijk Paulus deed. Laat mij maar verzen zien vanuit de Evangelieen. En nog iets; hoe verklaar je de ultieme vers omtrent dit onderwerp waarbij Jezus zegt dat hij niet is gekomen om de wet af te schaffen, maar om deze te vervullen? 

Het was Paulus die de wet afschafte en zeer zeker niet Jezus of God. God maakt de regels niet voor niets. Als je de geschiedkundige feiten tav Paulus bestudeert dan zul je zien wat zijn beweegredenen zijn om de wet af te schaffen. Dat is in principe niet eens zo gek; meer gelovigen in God. Maar of Jezus en/of God daar tevreden over zijn dat bewtijfel ik ten zeerste. Paulus heeft de wet trouwens niet uitgeschakeld om dezelfde reden zoals Jezus sommige wetten overtrad. Dat kun je zelf toch ook wel inzien..?

JIj spreekt over Jezus die de geest van de boodschap benadrukte. Dat klopt ook tav oa de schriftgeleerden die naar de wet leefden en niet naar God. Dan doen extremistische moslims vandaag de dag ook. Maar zoals Jezus aangaf wil dat niet zeggen dat de wet buiten werking gesteld moet worden. Dan heb ik voor jou wat vraagjes;

wat is de geest van vasten zoals Jezus vastte?
wat is de geest van besnijden zoals Jezus was besneden?
wat is de geest van de eenheid van God prediken zoals Jezus deed?
wat is de geest van het dragen van een hoofddoek zoals Maria deed?
wat is de geest van het niet eten van varkensvlees zoals Jezus deed?

En gaat de geest van de wet niet samen met de wet? Waarom dan niet??

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Laat ik dit zeggen de grootste kracht van een religie is dat het zich kan vermengen en toch haar identiteit behoud.
> *


De religie die Jezus aanhing, verkondigde en naleefde, het Jodendom heeft dankzij Paulus absoluut niet de indentiteit bewaard. Jezus was niet gekomen om een nieuwe religie op te zetten maar om te bevsetigen wat de israelitische profeten verkondigden.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *Hmmm, wat lees ik in het volgende vers: 'Toen verscheen Hem een engel uit de hemel die Hem kracht gaf. ' (Lucas 22:43) Er staat dus niet in dat Jezus niet dood ging. Laten we een beetje zorgvuldig blijven discussieren.*


Jezus ging niet dood aan het kruis. Dat is waar ik al 4 reacties over schrijf tav die verzen. De beker des doods werd hem ontnomen, de engel gaf hem kracht ----> God hielp hem, dus hij ging niet dood. Laten we een beetje wakker blijven bij de discussie.  :knipoog: 





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ik gebruikte de uitdrukkingen 'UIT de dood' en 'VAN de dood', omdat het zo subtiel het verschil aangeeft tussen iemand die niet sterft en iemand die wel sterft maar vervolgens opstaat uit de dood. Ik bedoelde dat natuurlijk niet als letterlijke vertaling van Hebreeen 5:7. Ik bedank Eelke nog steeds voor het wijzen op het verschil tussen de woorden 'uit' en 'van'. 
> Laten we Hebreeen 5:7 nog eens lezen: "In de dagen van zijn sterfelijk leven heeft Hij onder luid geroep en onder tranen gebeden en gesmeekt tot God, die Hem uit de dood kon redden. Na de doorstane angst is Hij verhoord."*


[7] Who in the days of his flesh, with a strong cry and tears, offering up prayers and supplications to him that was able to save him from death, was heard for his reverence.

Jezus smeekte tot Degene die hem kon verlossen uit het lijden. Dat kan alleen God en zeer zeker niet Jezus zoals christenen beweren. God verhoorde zijn gebed en waarvoor hij vreesde werd hem ontnomen (de dood/ verder lijden etc.).

Vraag aan iemand die vloeiend engels spreekt (zonder verwijzing naar deze vers/Jezus) wat save from death inhoudt.




> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Om te beginnen staat hier nergens dat Jezus aan God vraagt om de kruisiging aan hem voorbij te laten gaan. Ten tweede staat er dat God degene is die Jezus uit/van de dood KAN redden, wat natuurlijk niet wil zeggen dat God dat ook GEDAAN heeft (dwz. de kruisiging aan Jezus voorbij heeft laten gaan).*


Ik zeg ook niet dat Jezus vraagt om de kruisging aan hem moet voorbij laten gaan. Dus ik weet waarom je hier over spreekt. Maar misschien hoopte Jezus dit wel of dacht hij dit of bad hij hiertoe. 

Jezus smeekte tot Degene die hem kon verlossen uit het lijden. God verhoorde zijn gebed en waarvoor hij vreesde werd hem ontnomen (de dood/ verder lijden etc.).

Jacobus 5:16; Het gebed van een rechtvaardige vermag veel. En lees daarbij aansluitend Matth 7:7-10. Jezus smeekte God aan het kruis niet om hem dood te laten gaan maar om hem te laten leven. Jezus smeekte God aan het kruis om hem niet te vervloeken zoals het een valse profeet betaamt. Jezus leefde in voortdurend contact met God. Toen hij werd opgepakt door de Romeinen en ter dood werd veroordeeld en zijn eigen mensen hem bespuugden en vervloekten voelde hij zich verkocht. Jezus riep niet voor niets aan het kruis tot God; Mijn God, Mijn God, waarom heeft Gij mij verlaten. Hij voelde zich verlaten door God. Maar zijn gebed werd verhoord en verhoord betekent in dit geval niet doodgegaan. Hij bad immers niet om dood te gaan en dan uit de dood te herrijzen zoals christenen geloven, hij bad om niet te lijden en om niet dood te gaan.

Wie weet was Jezus in een coma. Wie weet was Jezus bewusteloos geraakt. Dat weten we niet, niemand weet de toestand van Jezus op het moment dat hij van het kruis werd gehaald behalve Jezus en God. Ik hoef jou niet te vertellen dat er mensen dood zijn bevonden, die later niet dood bleken. Zelfs nog in deze tijd.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Omdat Jezus zijn wonderen niet op eigen kracht deed geloof jij ze, begrijp ik. Het uit z'n zij laten stromen van bloed en water als je dood bent deed Jezus zeker wel uit eigen kracht? En daarom geloof jij dat niet? Wat een merkwaardige redeneertrant hou jij er soms op na...*


Voor mij is bloed en water uit zijn zij spuiten geen wonder. Dat is voor mij juist een teken dat Jezus niet dood was, want dan gaat bloed klonteren.

De wonderen van Jezus geloof ik, maar hij deed ze niet uit eigen kracht zoals ik al eerder aangaf. De wonderen die Jezus trouwens verrichtte hebben ook andere profeten gedaan, ook met de wil van God. Wonderen zijn tekenen die God Zijn boodschappers aangeeft zodat zij onderscheiden kunnen worden van de valse profeten.







> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ondanks dat je het OT naar eigen zeggen meerdere keren gelezen hebt heb je nog niet veel begrepen van de Joods/Christelijke manier van bijbelexegese. In het Jodendom bv. is het heel gewoon om bijbelteksten die heel apart staan toch met elkaar in verband te brengen. Voor mensen die dat niet weten kan dat soms behoorlijk bizar overkomen. Zo wordt er in het Jodendom gezegd dat Adam ten tijde van de schepping van Eva een psalm van David zou hebben opgezegd! Wat een evident anachronisme is.*


Ik geloof dat eerder jij weinig hebt begrepen van het Jodendom/OT. Want is dat wel het geval dan zou je moeten weten dat het Jodendom de Evangelieen niet eens erkent.  :knipoog: . Dus jouw verwijzing van Ezechiel naar Johannes is volgens joden blasfemie. Daarnaast moet je weten dat de geschriften die het NT vormen zijn geschreven met hier en daar selffullfilling prophecies (hiermee doel ik niet zozeer op ons voorbeeld). Men gaat dan bij het schrijven van de geschriften van het NT uit van het OT om meer aansluiting te krijgen in de opgestelde teksten zodat het op elkaar aansluit. 





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> En dat ik in die Johannestekst een verwijzing naar Ezechiel in zie is echt niet overdreven. In het evangelie van Johannes wemelt het van dit soort toespelingen op het OT. Als je wilt kan ik je er wel een aantal van noemen.*


Nee dat hoeft (zie hier boven). Ik wil er ook aantoevoegen dat het Evangelie van Johannes geschreven is tussen 110 en 115 na Chr door een onbekende schrijver, die antisemitisch was en geneigd was de joden als de vijanden van Jezus te definieren. Geen enkele onafhankelijke geleerde ziet het als het werk van Johannes, zoon van Zebedeus, die volgens RH CHarles, Alfred Loisy, Robert Eisler ea door Agrippa de eerste in het jaar 44 na Chr werd onthoofd, lang voordat het 4e Evangelie werd geschreven.

Moderne bijbelgeleerden twijfelen niet alleen aan de echtheid van de visie van de schrijver die in het evangelie is uitgedrukt, maar ook aan de woorden die hij in de mond van Jezus heeft gelegd. Woorden in de mond leggen van een grote profeet zoals Jezus noemen we blasfemie.

Cadoux schrijft in zijn boek (Life of Jesus); "De toepsraken in het 4e Evangelie (zelfs de vroege messiaanse bewering) zijn zo anders dan de rest van de Syntopische Evangelien en lijken zo op de commentaren van de 4e evangelist zelf, dat beide geen betrouwbare getuigenis geven van wat Jezus heeft gezegd. In de oudheid was het voor de literaire geloofwaardigheid namelijk niet verboden om historsiche personen een fictieve toespraak te laten houden. De meeste antieke geschiedschrijvers maakten gebruik van het samenstellen van dergelijke speeches."

Dominee Tucker schrijft in n van zijn boeken dat de Evangelieen traditioneel materiaal werd gebruikt maar dat men niet aarzelde om gebruik te maken van veranderingen, toevoegingen en weglatingen als het traditioneel materiaal niet overeenkwam met de bedoeling van de schrijver.

In dat licht moet je de Bijbelteksten ook lezen. 




> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Gelukgewenst! Ik heb zelf ook twee kinderen. Op sommige momenten hebben die twee wel eens ruzie. Dan zeg ik tegen de oudste dochter dat zij dan maar moet ophouden en de wijste moet zijn. Eigenlijk zou ik dat nu ook tegen mijzelf moeten zeggen...*


 :Smilie:  I know the feeling!!





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Omdat een vergelijking op een bepaald aantal punten meer overeenkomsten heeft dan een andere vergelijking die heel ergens anders over gaat is dat inconsequent? Omdat een vergelijking op veel punten opgaat, MOETEN dan alle andere vergelijkingen ook op veel punten opgaan? Wat een flauwekulredenering. Als God aan Abraham in Genesis belooft dat hij zoveel nakomelingen zal hebben als er sterren aan de hemel staan, betekent dat dan dat als Abraham niet EXACT zoveel nakomelingen heeft als er sterren zijn, dat die vergelijking dan bewezen onzin is? Als er in Jesaja staat dat in de toekomst de mensen hun zwaarden tot ploegscharen zullen omsmeden, kan jij dat alleen maar letterlijk nemen? D.w.z. zie je dan alleen maar mensen die in een smeltoven echte zwaarden staan om te smeden? Sorry hoor Bismillaah, maar als je de bijbel (of welk ander boek dan ook) alleen maar op deze manier kunt lezen ben je te beklagen.*


Hmm.. Je maakt er een eigen verhaaltje van dat ik geenszins onderschrijf Rubicon. Jij verwijst van Johannes NT naar Ezechiel OT. Dat vind ik te ver gaan en al helemaal de vergelijking van het bloed/water uit de zij van Jezus tav het water dat uit tempel spuit. Niet alleen is dat lachwekken, het is mi ook niet relevant, want het ging mij om het al dan niet dood zijn van Jezus. Bij dood gaat bloed klonteren, bij leven is er sprake van vloeiend bloed zoals het geval was bij Jezus.

Mijn vergelijking daarentegen van Jona en Jezus is beter. Niet alleen is dat een vereglijking die Jezus ZELF trekt, het is ook vergelijking die op de belangrijkste punten aansluit op wat Jezus overkwam tav wat Jona overkwam. 

Matth 12:40; want gelijk Jona 3 dagen en 3 nachten in de buik van het zeemonetsre was zo zal de zoon des mensen in het hart der aarde zijn, 3 dagen en 3 nachten.

Het belangrijkste woordje in de vers is gelijk. Je kunt de vergelijking ook op een andere manier lezen. Mensen hebben waarcshijnlijk gedacht dat Jona dood was omdat hij opgeslurpt was door de walvis. Lijkt me niet gek, om zo te denken. Maar zoals je weet was hij niet dood. Van Jezus dachten mensen ook dat hij dood was (aan het kruis) en dat was hij niet. Dat is als je de vergelijking treffend wilt maken zodat ie klopt zoals Jezus zelf aangeeft; 'gelijk Jona'.







> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ten eerste: wat heeft dit antwoord nou te maken met mijn kritiek (die ik voor de duidelijkheid nog maar eens boven jouw reactie gezet heb)? Ik heb kritiek op jouw methode van argumenteren, en jij komt met een antwoord dat gaat over de breuk die Paulus veroorzaakte met de Joden.*


Het evangelie van de opstanding is een evangelie van Paulus zoals hijzelf aangeeft en niet van Jezus. Jezus zegt dat een discipel nooit boven zijn meester kan staan. Een simpele rekesom als je het mij vraagt.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> En ten tweede: waarom ga jij er zomaar van uit dat ik geen boeken over dit onderwerp gelezen heb? Jij bent bepaald niet de enige die zich verdiept heeft in de geschiedenis van het Christendom. Ik denk hier niet pas sinds gisteren over na.*


Ik denk dat je geen kritische boeken leest en zeker geen onafhankelijke boeken. Dat haal ik uit je antwoorden. Je zult ongetwijfeld boeken hebben gelezen over het Christendom, dat ontken ik ook niet. 

In mijn advies tav boekenlezen wil ik alleen maar aangeven dat je moet weten waarom Paulus handelde zoals hij handelde en dan niet uit Pualusgezinde boeken maar onafhankelijke boeken die een objectieve benadering geven voor wat betreft zijn beweegredenen.






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Pfff...sorry hoor, maar dit komt op mij toch behoorlijk arrogant over. Geweldige argumentatie ook, het IS gewoon zo, klaar uit. Hier toont zich de volstrekt verschillende manier van denken van moslims en christenen. Christenen weten dat ze geloven, moslims geloven dat ze weten... Waarom denk jij dat alleen jij de waarheid in pacht hebt en alleen jij weet hoe het precies in elkaar zit?*


Het is gewoon zo dat de leer van Paulus niet overeenstemt met de leer van Jezus. Dat kun je echt niet ontkennen. Hoe Jezus door het leven ging en hoe Paulus door het leven ging (uiteindelijk) zijn niet in overeenstemming met elkaar. Zoals ik al zei moet je de 2 visies maar eens naast elkaar leggen. De verschillen zijn enorm.

Wij moslims weten niets, maar wij weten in elk geval wel dat Jezus er was om de wet te vervullen en niet om deze af te schaffen. Jezus zegt dat zelf. Je mag geloven wat je wil, maar de feiten spreken voor zich en de uitspraken van Jezus omtrent dit punt ook. 

Ik heb niet de waarheid in pacht maar omtrent dit punt denk ik toch echt dat ik geen ongelijk heb. Paulus en Jezus zijn als nacht en dag, waarbij Jezus het licht is. Dat geloof ik en dat weet ik.  :grote grijns: 






> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Volgens de geschriften van Jezus? Welke geschriften? Jezus heeft niks geschreven. Of ja, toch wel, een keer met zijn vinger in het zand...*


Volgens zijn woorden dan..  :Smilie:  In elk geval je weet wat ik bedoel.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Zou ik niet durven zeggen. Laten we het Jezus vragen als hij weer terug is op aarde...*


Je had de serie maar eens moeten zien. Niet eens vanuit islamitisch oogpunt maar een en al vanuit historisch wetenschappelijk onderzoek vanuit een onafhankelijk en objectief kader.

ps: Ik denk dat ik en jij al kunstmest zijn wanneer Jezus terugkomt.  :Smilie:

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Wat jij doet kan ik ook hoor tante sjaen. Ik kan ook verzen uit het NT en met name uit het OT plukken waar geweld gepredikt wordt en verzen uit de Koran aanhalen waar vrede wordt gepredikt.
> 
> 
> Zowel de Koran en de Bijbel bevatten verzen die geweld prediken. In zowel de Koran als de Bijbel tref je aan dat God de ongelovigen niet lief heeft. Dus nee het klopt niet zoals jij het stelt, God heeft niet iedereen lief ongeacht zijn/haar zonden. God heeft Dutroux niet lief, God heeft Hit.ler niet lief, God heeft Saddam niet lief, God heeft Bush niet lief, God heeft Dahmer niet lief en God heeft ongelovigen niet lief. 
> 
> Dan zal ik je maar uit je illusie helpen en je laten zien dat de Bijbel niet zo zachtaardig is jegens ongelovigen als je denkt;
> 
> Sla de Bijbel maar eens open om de vredigheid van Jezus te aanschouwen;
> ...




Dat heb je al eerder zelf ook al gedaan: op dit topic (pag. 8) en nog bij 2 andere topic's heb je deze waslijst geplaatst.

Oftewel de pot verwijt de ketel dat hij zwart ziet! Dat schiet lekker op. 

P.S. Ik ben je tante niet!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *Dat heb je al eerder zelf ook al gedaan: op dit topic (pag. 8) en nog bij 2 andere topic's heb je deze waslijst geplaatst.
> 
> Oftewel de pot verwijt de ketel dat hij zwart ziet! Dat schiet lekker op. 
> 
> P.S. Ik ben je tante niet!*


Een waslijst vol feiten, inderdaad. En aangezien zowel de pot als de ketel zwart zien van beneden geef je dus wel toe dat de Bijbel en de Koran ongelovigen hard bestraft. 

Dat klinkt anders dan hetgeen je eerder beweerde;

"In tegenstelling hiermee, vertellen zowel het oude als het nieuwe testament dat God van iedereen houdt, ongeacht zijn zonden. In de bijbel zien we God niet slechts als de initiator van de liefde, maar ook als degene die Zijn vijanden liefheeft."

Dit klopt niet, zie waslijst.  :Smilie:  Ik weet ook niet hoe je daar allemaal opkomt. Volgens mij heb je niet eens een Bijbel in je kast. Of misschien wel een gecensureerde. Maar die tellen natuurlijk nie.  :gniffel:  

"Het concept van de genade is radicaal verschillend in de twee religies!"

Klopt ook niet, zie waslijst.

Ik adviseer je derhalve een echte Bijbel aan te schaffen en eens zelf te lezen ipv alleen de lieve stukjes aan te horen van de pastoor.  :blozen:  

ps: Gelukkig nie  :argwaan:

----------


## Catholic angel

En moslims blijven maar stug volhouden dat jezus niet stierf op golgotha..
Das hetzelfde dat mensen gaan zeggen dat er nog nooit iemand op de maan is geweest.
De moslims begrijpen de bijbel niet.
En weet je waarom niet omdat mohammed en al jullie imams er alles aan doen om Jezus te verwerpen.
Natuurlijk is jezus ook onze profeet zeggen ze dan alleen ze luisteren niet naar zijn woorden.

Maar vader als het kan laat dan deze beker aan mij voorbijgaan Maar niet mijn wil geschiede maar de uwe.

God wou jezus laten lijden om de zonden te dragen en als je zegt waarom zou n mens lijden voor heel de wereld dan moet je de bijbel lezen en niet met een aantal zinnetjes proberen jezus zijn kruisdood en opstanding te ontkennen.

De bijbel is Gods woord en hij was er eerder dan de koran.
De koran is gewiekst jatwerk en mohammed heeft zeer zorgvuldig geprobeerd om een weg in elkaar te timmeren zodat mensen jezus zouden kunnen verwerpen met een excuus.
Want de koran zegt bla bla bla....
Natuurlijk ik heb zelf de koran en elke als ik weer er in lees vraag ik me af waar hij die onzin toch allemaal vandaan heeft gehaald.

Ook discusieer ik vaak met andere christenen over de islam.
En bijna iedereen is het er over eens, elke moslim die zijn geloof laat varen en zich tot jezus heeft bekeerd werd een blijer mens.

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Jezus daarentegen leert te bidden voor wie je vervolgen. Islam leert te haatten wie je vervolgen.
> 
> Er is dan ook gebleken dat de tweede optie die islam leert, altijd zorgt voor een spiraal van geweld en haat die niet ophoud.*


Helemaal mee eens!....
Het feit dat nu die zwijnen in de imam ali moskee zitten wijst erop dat ze van zichzelf dom en koppig zijn,...Je bied ze een aftocht en opbouw aan en wat doen ze er mee hun eigen ruiten inslaan

Neen van mij krijgen ze het respect wat ze zelf hebben gecreerd.

Ik hoop echt dat moslims ooit de vrijheid krijgen en het wederzijdse respect kunnen opbouwen zodat ze weer zo verlicht raken als ze ooit waren.

----------


## Catholic angel

Ooit kenden de moslims een tijd van bloei , toen maakten ze de prachtigste gebouwen en kenden ze rederlijke welvaart.

Maar
Ook kon men toen vrouwen nog naar hartelust uithuwelijken, slaan, verkrachten en was pedofilie zoals de profeet Mohammed dat bedreef geheel toegestaan.
Dat zij welliswaar de negatieve kanten gemengt met de positieve kant van de islam.

Helaas deze tijd is niet meer de tijd van de moslims, de komende eeuwen zal de verschrikkelijke waarheid aan het ligt komen en het is mischien ook maar goed ook dat de wereld ziet welke schade de islam aanricht in de fatsoenlijke wereld.

----------


## Rubicon

> *Wie weet was Jezus in een coma. Wie weet was Jezus bewusteloos geraakt. Dat weten we niet, niemand weet de toestand van Jezus op het moment dat hij van het kruis werd gehaald behalve Jezus en God. Ik hoef jou niet te vertellen dat er mensen dood zijn bevonden, die later niet dood bleken. Zelfs nog in deze tijd.*


Eigenlijk discussieer ik liever met iemand die alles uit de bijbel flauwekul vindt en alles volledig verwerpt, omdat de uitgangspunten van de ander dan tenminste volledig duidelijk zijn. Jij plukt maar uit de evangelin wat je kan gebruiken, en wat niet van pas komt negeer je gewoon, of je probeert dat op vergezochte manieren te ontkrachten.




> *Wonderen zijn tekenen die God Zijn boodschappers aangeeft zodat zij onderscheiden kunnen worden van de valse profeten.*


Behalve dan natuurlijk de wonderen van Paulus, want die kan je niet gebruiken...




> *Ik wil er ook aantoevoegen dat het Evangelie van Johannes geschreven is tussen 110 en 115 na Chr door een onbekende schrijver, die antisemitisch was en geneigd was de joden als de vijanden van Jezus te definiren. Geen enkele onafhankelijke geleerde ziet het als het werk van Johannes, zoon van Zebedeus, die volgens RH CHarles, Alfred Loisy, Robert Eisler ea door Agrippa de eerste in het jaar 44 na Chr werd onthoofd, lang voordat het 4e Evangelie werd geschreven.*


Ach, ik kan je net zoveel of meer boeken geven (van niet-christelijke onderzoekers) waarin staat dat het evangelie van Johannes werd geschreven in Efeze in de jaren 90 van de 1e eeuw. Als we daarmee beginnen hebben we weer voor weken stof tot discussie. Daar heb ik nu even geen zin in. 




> *Ik denk dat je geen kritische boeken leest en zeker geen onafhankelijke boeken. Dat haal ik uit je antwoorden. Je zult ongetwijfeld boeken hebben gelezen over het Christendom, dat ontken ik ook niet.*


Nogmaals, ik heb genoeg kritische en onafhankelijke boeken hierover gelezen, van zowel Islamitische schrijvers als schrijvers die geen enkele binding hebben met welke religie dan ook. Daarbij moet ik opmerken dat ik de kritiek van niet-religieuze onderzoekers serieuzer neem dan de kritiek van Islamitische onderzoekers. Die zijn nl. alleen genteresseerd in resultaten die hun eigen, vooraf bepaalde mening ondersteunen. Iets wat zou indruisen tegen de Islam wordt gewoon weggelaten. Dat is iets wat ik ook in jouw bijdragen zie. 




> *Het is gewoon zo dat de leer van Paulus niet overeenstemt met de leer van Jezus. Dat kun je echt niet ontkennen. Hoe Jezus door het leven ging en hoe Paulus door het leven ging (uiteindelijk) zijn niet in overeenstemming met elkaar. Zoals ik al zei moet je de 2 visies maar eens naast elkaar leggen. De verschillen zijn enorm.
> Wij moslims weten niets, maar wij weten in elk geval wel dat Jezus er was om de wet te vervullen en niet om deze af te schaffen. Jezus zegt dat zelf. Je mag geloven wat je wil, maar de feiten spreken voor zich en de uitspraken van Jezus omtrent dit punt ook. 
> Ik heb niet de waarheid in pacht maar omtrent dit punt denk ik toch echt dat ik geen ongelijk heb. Paulus en Jezus zijn als nacht en dag, waarbij Jezus het licht is. Dat geloof ik en dat weet ik*


En dit is nu echt voor de allerlaatste maal: Christenen geloven dat Paulus door God aangewezen is om het evangelie aan de volkeren bekend te maken. Jezus is tot Paulus gekomen tijdens zijn reis naar Damascus. Paulus handelt in zekere zin met de autoriteit van Jezus. De tegenstelling Jezus-Paulus waar jullie zo graag op hameren bestaat voor mij eenvoudig niet.

Uiteindelijk heb ik nog steeds geen antwoord op de vraag waarmee ik twee weken geleden deze discussie instapte: waarom doen moslims zoveel moeite om tegenstrijdigheden op te zoeken in het Christendom? Het maximale wat je daarmee kunt bereiken is dat ik van mijn Christelijk geloof afval. Welnu, ik ben niet van mijn Christelijk geloof gevallen, laat staan dat ik tot de Islam gekomen ben.
Als jullie willen dat ik moslim wordt moeten jullie het toch echt anders aanpakken. Jullie kunnen je tijd beter besteden aan het uitleggen waarom de Islam volgens jullie zo geweldig is.

Als ik je een advies mag geven: probeer je toch eens open te stellen voor het Christelijk gedachtegoed. Ik denk dat je er geestelijk een rijker mens van wordt. Bovendien hoef je je dan ook niet meer zo krampachtig in allerlei bochten te wringen om maar vol te houden dat Jezus niet gestorven is aan het kruis.
En dit was dan toch echt mijn laatste bijdrage (in deze discussie)

Salaam.

----------


## Wortel

> Helaas deze tijd is niet meer de tijd van de moslims, de komende eeuwen zal de verschrikkelijke waarheid aan het ligt komen en het is mischien ook maar goed ook dat de wereld ziet welke schade de islam aanricht in de fatsoenlijke wereld.


Of Jezus je deze houding geleerd heeft vraag ik me ten zeerste af, angel. Deze tijd is een tijd van Islam-bashen, zoals er in dit land ook een tijd is geweest van Refo-bashen, Paus-bashen en kerkje afzeiken. 
Die laatste tijd loopt nu op zijn laatste benen omdat het doodeenvoudig niet meer interessant is en bovendien ook erg goedkoop, gemakkelijk en gedateerd, om te doen of je een kloon bent van Maarten 't Hart.
"De" Islam zit er op dit moment echter middenin, zoals ik op de avond van 11 september al had voorspeld. Een innerlijke herdefiniering en herijking van wat je centrale geloofsgoed is, is een hele inspanning. En daarbij hebben de Fatima's van bij mij om de hoek hun handen al vol om gewoon hun alledaagse werk te doen, zonder dat ze elke keer opnieuw moeten uitleggen dat wat hen het dierbaarst in hun leven is, niets te maken heeft met wat een stelletje heethoofden en desperado's in een ver land dat in een machtsvacuum verkeert, allemaal uitvreten.
Ik ben het zeker ook niet in alles eens met wat sommige moslims allemaal over het Christendom beweren, en af en toe vind ik zelfs rabiate nonsens. Ook ben ik niet blind voor de absolutistische religieuze waarheidsclaims die in sommige islamitische kringen de ronde kunnen doen, maar die claims komen ook elders voor.
Dit alles laat echter onverlet dat in mijn ogen "hun" God mijn God is en ik geloof dat Hij ons aan elkaar geschonken heeft om te proberen van deze wereld een tuin te maken waarin het met elkaar goed toeven is.
Soms is het hard spitten, maar ik blijf toch geloven in de rozentuin.

----------


## Catholic angel

Het grappigste vind ik nog dat moslims kortsachtig bezig zijn de kruisdood en opstanding van christus te ontkrachten, alsof ze ergens bang voor zijn.
Ik hoorde eens het verhaal van een iraakse vrouw die uit de islam was gestapt en zich had bekeerd tot het christendom,...nou en die had het geweten ook, bedreigingen nota bene van haar eigen familie. Dat als ze niet terug zou keren naar de islam ze zou worden vermoord.

Of als een meisje haar hoofddoek zou aflaten dat dan zelfs een verre neef haar aan haar haren zou mogen meesleuren naar haar huis en hij nog zou worden beloond door haar vader.

Nee de vruchten van de islam zijn wel duidelijk

Haat
achterdocht
martelingen
disresepect
Moord
bedreigingen
dwaze masahisterie (bijv die palestijenen of Al sadr aanhangers)

Wat ik niet begrijp is dat moslims zo slecht in staat zijn zelfkritiek te kunnen geven op hun eigen religie.
ze kunnen zichzelf niet eens vereningen in n landelijk orgaan.
Nou maken ze zichzelf met sommige dingen al onstervelijk belachelijk maar het is toch wel erg jammer dat zoiets gewoon niet mogelijk is.
Er zijn zo veel voorbeelden op te noemen en echt waar ik praat hier over feiten en geen verzinsels of vooroordelen.

Bestaat er bijvoorbeeld een islamitische welzijns instelling zoals bijv het leger des heils?????????

----------


## Catholic angel

Zoals jullie zien heb ik veel kritiek op de islam. 
Het is natuurlijk zo dat we als mensen er toch het beste van proberen te maken.
Maar er is n groot verschil tussen christenen en mosilms.

Moslims zijn islaam en leven helemaal voor islam.

Christenen leven met God en door God en met jezus...maar weten ook te relativeren en zich niet op sleep touw te nemen door dwaze uitspraken.

Dat vind ik erg typerend dat moslims zich soms helemaal gek laten maken.
En soms bevestigt dat helaas het vooroordeel dat moslims tikkende tijdbommen zijn.

----------


## 3musketierslady

Catholic Angel,

Ik weet niet wat voor beeld jij hebt van de islam en van de moslims maar iniedergeval is dat niet het juiste beeld...


Dat iraakse moslimse meisje christen was haar keuze en niet omdat ons godsdienst haat kent etc..
DEgene die echt gelooft in god (Allah) kan moeilijk ongelovig worden of overstappen naar een ander geloof.
Ik ken genoeg nederlandse meisjes en vrouwen die moslim zijn geworden en mannen die moslim zijn geworden doordat ze zien hoe vredig en hoe rein de islam is.

O Jullie die geloven. Neem niet Mijn vijanden en jullie vijanden tot vrienden, hen vriendelijkheid tonend, terwijl zij ongelovig zijn in dat wat tot jullie gekomen is van de waarheid en de Boodschapper, en julliezelf verjaagd heben omdat jullie in Allah jullie Heer geloofden! Als jullie uittrekken om voor Mijn zaak te streven en Mijn welbehagen te vinden (neem dan niet de ongelovigen tot vrienden). Jullie tonen in het geheim jullie vriendschap aan hen terwijl Ik Mij goed bewust ben van wat jullie verbergen en wat jullie openlijk doen. En iedereen van jullie die dat doet, dan waaarlijk, hij is ver afgedwaald, weg van het rechte pad.


(Qoraan 60:1)

Onze Godsdienst kent geen Haat en geen Disrespect en geen discriminatie en bedreigingen..
En de Phalestijnen zijn geen dwaze, maar zijn moedige en dappere burgers.. Die geen ander wapen hebben dan zichzelf alleen opblazen om een paar joden om te brengen..
De wereld ziet niet dagelijks hoeveel burgers doodgaan, hoeveel kinderen..onschuldig nog wel.


En of er een welzijn instelling bestaat, ja die bestaat,
Islamic Relief, zoek die eens maar op.


Wij zijn moslims ja en we leven voor de islam, voor de getuigenis dat ergeen god bestaat behalve Allah.
En wat ik het mooiste van ons godsdienst vind is dat er sommige voor Allah doodgaan,

Kan jij een christen opnoemen die TEGENWOORDIG sterft voor de christendom..

En Zal ik je nog eens wat vertellen, Er bestaat maar een GOD.
En in de islam moeten we in Alle Geopenbaarde boeken geloven zoals ze geopenbaard zijn. o.a. de tora en de evangelie..
Maar in de bijbel of in een andere godsdienst hebben jullie dat niet.

Ook al heb je veel kritiek op de islam ik zal je in je waarde laten.
en zal toch respect voor je hebben.

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door 3musketierslady_ 
> *Catholic Angel,
> 
> *


Er zitten veel christenen in arabische, noord-koreaanse en chinese gevangenissen. Deze mensen geven geen getuigenis in de vorm van een bom maar betale, net als de eerste christenen met hun bloed.

Tot 1989 waren de commies de ergste christenvervolgers, nu zijn het de moslims.

Recent voorbeeld: aanslagen op christelijke kerken in Irak en op Ambon. In vrijwel alle islamitische landen is het verboden te evangeliseren. Desondanks zijn er moedige christenen die het Evangelie verspreiden en daarnaast hun naaste helpen. Soms werken de Saoedies het zelf in de hand: veel gastarbeiders komen uit de Filipijnen en hebben een christelijke achtergrond en zijn niet bang om hun godsdienst te belijden.

Christus heeft het zelf gezegd:

Zalig zijt gij, als u de mensen smaden, en vervolgen, en liegende alle kwaad tegen u spreken, om Mijnentwil.

Het is zelf een grote genade om voor Christus te mogen lijden. De Romeinen gooiden de Christenen voor de wilde dieren, maar de Kerk bleef groeien. 'het bloed van de martelaren is het zaad van de Kerk'.




Nog een voorstel: voor elke moskee die in NL gebouwd wordt, een christelijke kerk in Saoedi Arabie bouwen.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *En moslims blijven maar stug volhouden dat jezus niet stierf op golgotha..
> De moslims begrijpen de bijbel niet.
> En weet je waarom niet omdat mohammed en al jullie imams er alles aan doen om Jezus te verwerpen.
> Natuurlijk is jezus ook onze profeet zeggen ze dan alleen ze luisteren niet naar zijn woorden.
> *


Jezus stierf inderdaad niet. Jezus bad tot God om hem niet in de steek te laten en zijn gebed werd verhoord. Lees de Bijbel mar eens goed en ga eens niet uit van Paulus, maar van Jezus.

De Bijbel begrijpen wij wel degelijk, wij begrijpen ook dat Jezus niet kwam om een nieuwe religie te stichten, dat hebben de christenen gedaan lang na het heengaan van Jezus met als steunpilaar Paulus en niet Jezus of God.

Nogmaals wij verwerpen Jezus niet, wij verwerpen enkel jullie ideeen over Jezus en de ideeen van joden over Jezus.

Ik denk eerder dat jullie niet luisteren naar het woord van Jezus, maar alleen naar de woorden van Paulus. Ik snap eigenlijk niet eens waarom ik op jou reageer ( :grote grijns: ). Het feit dat je denkt dat dat Jezus varkensvlees at en niet joods was zegt voldoene over jouw kennis tav Jezus.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Jezus daarentegen leert te bidden voor wie je vervolgen. Islam leert te haatten wie je vervolgen.
> 
> Er is dan ook gebleken dat de tweede optie die islam leert, altijd zorgt voor een spiraal van geweld en haat die niet ophoud.*


Als Jezus God is zoals jij gelooft dan moet je maar eens verklaren waarom Jezus zoveel ongelovigen heeft koudgemaakt..

En moet ik je weer voor de zoveelste keer vanuit de Bijbel tonen hoe 'vredig' Jezus wel niet was?

De Islam leert helemaal niet te haten wie je vervolgen. De Islam leert wel geen andere wang toe te keren bij vervolging. Als je vervolgt wordt dan moet je terugslaan. Dat recht heb je als mens. Als ik jou tegenkom op straat en ik geef jou uit het niets een paar klappen zonder aanleiding dan sla je ook terug. Elke christen slaat terug, jij gaat echt niet doen wat het Christendom zogenaamd voorschrijft; andere wang toekeren. 

Mensen hebben religie altijd verkeerd gebruikt tav geweld. Zowel moslims, christenen als joden doen dat vandaag de dag. Of het nu bomaanslagen zijn, structureel sexueel misbruik of landbezetting is. Het is allemaaal fout en je kan niet de religie de fout geven enkel de mensen die zich schuldig maken aan de fout.

----------


## Catholic angel

Jezus heeft NOG NOOIT iemand koud gemaakt , hoe kom je bij zulke dwaasheden en wat jij bedoeld is die ene keer dat hij alle tafeltjes omgooide op het tempel plein.
Boosheis is een oprecht gevoel, allah kan ook boos zijn en mohammed ook dus jezus ook.

DIT ZIJN DE FEITEN.

ALs jij denkt meer voorbeelden te kunnen geven weet ik nu al dat de rest figuurlijk is.

Nog n adviesje
Lees eerst nou eens gewoon de bijbel...

----------


## Catholic angel

Kijk je kan proberen het christendom te ondermijnen en de mensen die er in geloven, dat kan omdat wij mensen zijn en ook fouten maken, net als moslims.
Wie je niet onderuit kan halen is jezus want hij was geen zondaar, hij kende geen zonde en heeft ook nooit gezondigt.
Zoals hier iemand zei "hoe vredig hij wel niet was" ja hij was vredig en mischien heeft hij weleens scherpe opmerkingen gemaakt dat mag.

inderdaad de christenen kennen mohammed niet en willen hem ook helemaal niet kennen.
Waarom zouden wij een profeet gaan erkennen die ons geloof en onze heer verwerpt.

En tevergeefs proberen moslims hem in de bijbel te passen.
Maar dit zijn waarlijk feiten

Jezus is heer en beloofde de trooster en dat is DE HEILIGE GEEST en niks anders.
Praat eens met wat christenen of lees een aantal artikelen over moslims die zich bekeerde.

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door 3musketierslady_ 
> *Catholic Angel,
> 
> Kan jij een christen opnoemen die TEGENWOORDIG sterft voor de christendom..
> 
> Ook al heb je veel kritiek op de islam ik zal je in je waarde laten.
> en zal toch respect voor je hebben.*


ehm wij gaan geen bommen maken om ons middel doen en dan ons zelf opblazen of een vliegtuig kapen om ons in 2 torens te boren.
Wat is dat voor dwaasheid.

En ja er sterven veel christenen voor jezus, maar wel als slachtoffer...
En weet je wat jezus daarom zei:??

Weet dat ze jullie (christenen) zullen vervolgen en haten maar weet dan dat ze mij eerst hebben gehaat.

Ik wil best respect hebben voor het feit dat jullie in de islam geloven en dat maakt me ook niks uit. Maar hier gaat het om de waarheid want wat is waarheid???.

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *ehm wij gaan geen bommen maken om ons middel doen en dan ons zelf opblazen of een vliegtuig kapen om ons in 2 torens te boren.
> Wat is dat voor dwaasheid.
> 
> En ja er sterven veel christenen voor jezus, maar wel als slachtoffer...
> En weet je wat jezus daarom zei:??
> 
> Weet dat ze jullie (christenen) zullen vervolgen en haten maar weet dan dat ze mij eerst hebben gehaat.
> 
> Ik wil best respect hebben voor het feit dat jullie in de islam geloven en dat maakt me ook niks uit. Maar hier gaat het om de waarheid want wat is waarheid???.*


Inderdaad. Zij zullen u smaden en liegende allerlei kwaad over u spreken. Dat zegt Christus.

Christenen worden op grote schaal vevolgd en niet alleen in N-Korea of China maar ook in veel Islamitische landen met name in SA.

Kijk maar eens op de cite van Open Doors (www.opendoor.nl

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *ehm wij gaan geen bommen maken om ons middel doen en dan ons zelf opblazen of een vliegtuig kapen om ons in 2 torens te boren.
> Wat is dat voor dwaasheid.
> 
> En ja er sterven veel christenen voor jezus, maar wel als slachtoffer...
> En weet je wat jezus daarom zei:??
> 
> Weet dat ze jullie (christenen) zullen vervolgen en haten maar weet dan dat ze mij eerst hebben gehaat.
> 
> Ik wil best respect hebben voor het feit dat jullie in de islam geloven en dat maakt me ook niks uit. Maar hier gaat het om de waarheid want wat is waarheid???.*


Inderdaad. Zij zullen u smaden en liegende allerlei kwaad over u spreken. Dat zegt Christus.

Christenen worden op grote schaal vevolgd en niet alleen in N-Korea of China maar ook in veel Islamitische landen met name in SA.

Saudi-Arabi
heeft ernstigste
christenvervolging
Van onze kerkredactie
GENEVE  Saudi-Arabi kent de ernstigste christenvervolging, blijkt uit cijfers van Open Doors. Deze organisatie publiceert regelmatig de toptien van landen waar christenen worden vervolgd. De eerste zes staten op de lijst zijn moslimlanden, de vier andere kennen een communistische regering.

De moslimlanden op de lijst zijn, behalve Saudi-Arabi, Afghanistan, Turkmenistan, Iran, Egypte en de Maldiven. China, Laos, Noord-Korea en Vietnam zijn communistische staten waar christenvervolging plaatsvindt.

In Saudi-Arabi is de islam de enige door de staat erkende godsdienst. Het publiek uitoefenen van de christelijke godsdienst is in het koninkrijk absoluut verboden. Elke moslimingezetene in het land die tot het christendom overgaat, wordt veroordeeld en krijgt de doodstraf vanwege afval van de islam.

De Evangelische Alliantie voegt daar nog aan toe dat Saudi-Arabi op tal van punten de mensenrechten schendt. De EA meldt dat het comit voor de rechten van kinderen van de Verenigde Naties in het geweer gekomen is omdat jongelui onder de achttien jaar ook ter dood veroordeeld worden vanwege hun geloofsovertuiging.

Verder worden volgens de EA in het koninkrijk meisjes, buitenechtelijke kinderen en met buitenlanders getrouwde vrouwen ernstig gediscrimineerd. Ook Amnesty International legde eerder de vinger bij de discriminatie van religieuze minderheden. De veroordelingen hebben in het geval van het olierijke Saudi-Arabi nooit tot internationale sancties geleid, want dat zou betekenen dat de economien van veel westerse landen, met de Verenigde Staten voorop, in elkaar zouden storten. De regering van Saudi-Arabi reageert nogal laconiek op de beschuldigingen: Het islamitische recht is de beste garantie dat mensenrechten gewaarborgd worden, zei vorig jaar de minister van Justitie, Abdullah bin Mohammed al-Sheikh.

Turkmenistan
In de islamitische staat Turkmenistan is het zo ernstig met de vervolging van christenen dat deze staat omhooggeschoten is op de lijst van Open Doors. Het internationale kinderevangelisatiewerk IKEG meldt dat van zijn medewerkers alle materiaal in beslag is genomen en zelfs verbeurd verklaard. Het gaat om schriftelijke cursussen die een inleiding geven op de Bijbel.

De IKEG-leiders in die regio vergaderen binnenkort in Moskou en zullen het probleem bespreken. Zij hadden kort contact met hun medewerkers in Turkmenistan. Het ziet ernaar uit dat de IKEG-werkers het land uit zullen vluchten naar Rusland, omdat de situatie in Turkmenistan voor christenen onhoudbaar wordt.




Kijk maar eens op de cite van Open Doors (www.opendoor.nl

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *Eigenlijk discussieer ik liever met iemand die alles uit de bijbel flauwekul vindt en alles volledig verwerpt, omdat de uitgangspunten van de ander dan tenminste volledig duidelijk zijn. Jij plukt maar uit de evangelin wat je kan gebruiken, en wat niet van pas komt negeer je gewoon, of je probeert dat op vergezochte manieren te ontkrachten.*


Het feit dat ik vanuit de Bijbel kan aantonen dat er alle reden is om te geloven dat Jezus niet stierf en zeer zeker niet voor onze zonden (zou wat mooi zijn, hele leven van alles en nog wat flikken en Jezus ruimt het wel op!) zegt voldoende. In de Bijbel staat zelf dat God geen God is van wanorde maar van vrede. En wat blijkt nu, ik kan vanuit de Bijbel allerlei interpretaties halen die niet met elkaar stroken. Maar dat is begrijpelijk. God schept geen wanorde, het zijn de leringen van mensen die verwarring scheppen.

Het is niet zozeer flauwekul wat in de Bijbel staat of niet. We weten alleen niet wat daadwerkelijk de uitspraken van Jezus waren. Er is hem heel veel in de mond gelegd, vnl door Paulus en door de tig schrijvers van het Evangelie. Dan rest de vraag wat is van Jezus en wat niet? Dat weten we niet. We kunnen wel veel afleiden van hoe Jezus leefde (godsdienstig gezien). 





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Behalve dan natuurlijk de wonderen van Paulus, want die kan je niet gebruiken...*


Zoals ik al zei kan ik de 'wonderen' van Paulus ook verrichten. En die dode jongen die verwekt was was geloof ik niet dood. Maar zoals ik meermaals heb gezegd ga ik niet uit van Paulus maar van Jezus.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Ach, ik kan je net zoveel of meer boeken geven (van niet-christelijke onderzoekers) waarin staat dat het evangelie van Johannes werd geschreven in Efeze in de jaren 90 van de 1e eeuw. Als we daarmee beginnen hebben we weer voor weken stof tot discussie. Daar heb ik nu even geen zin in.*


Geef mij er 3 van niet christelijke wetenschappers die erkend zijn op het gebied van bijbelwetenschappen.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Nogmaals, ik heb genoeg kritische en onafhankelijke boeken hierover gelezen, van zowel Islamitische schrijvers als schrijvers die geen enkele binding hebben met welke religie dan ook. Daarbij moet ik opmerken dat ik de kritiek van niet-religieuze onderzoekers serieuzer neem dan de kritiek van Islamitische onderzoekers. Die zijn nl. alleen genteresseerd in resultaten die hun eigen, vooraf bepaalde mening ondersteunen. Iets wat zou indruisen tegen de Islam wordt gewoon weggelaten. Dat is iets wat ik ook in jouw bijdragen zie.*


Tja, ik kan het niet helpen dat ik moslim ben.  :Smilie:  Als je veel kritische boeken hebt gelezen tav de Bijbel, dan zou je moeten weten dat de Bijbel door tig schrijvers is geschreven en herschreven. Je zou ook moeten weten dat de Evangelieen met elkaar in overeenstemming werden gebracht door de schrijvers. Lucas bijv. die het evangelie in overeenstemming wlde brengen met de visie van Paulus, permitteerde zich met zijn bronnen grote vrijheden dan de schrijver van het Matth Evangelie had gedaan. En zo krijg je dus ook een wisselwerking van onjuistheden en imperfecties die leiden tot blasfemie.





> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> En dit is nu echt voor de allerlaatste maal: Christenen geloven dat Paulus door God aangewezen is om het evangelie aan de volkeren bekend te maken. Jezus is tot Paulus gekomen tijdens zijn reis naar Damascus. Paulus handelt in zekere zin met de autoriteit van Jezus. De tegenstelling Jezus-Paulus waar jullie zo graag op hameren bestaat voor mij eenvoudig niet.*


Ik zeg ook niet dat christenen dat niet geloven. Ik zeg alleen dat wat christenen geloven niet hoeft te overeenstemmen met de werkelijkheid. En Paulus als boodschapper van God is zeer zeker geen waarheid. Alles wat Paulus heeft gezegd en beweerd is niet voorspeld door Jezus noch zijn er aanwijzingen in het OT om dit aan te nemen. De breuk van Paulus met de joden die in Jezus geloofden was veelzeggend. Lees eens over de broer van Jezus zou ik zeggen. 

Ik geloof niet dat Jezus tot Paulus was gekomen, misschien was het wel de duivel die tot Paulus was gekomen. Als Jezus verzocht werd door de duivel, waarom Paulus niet? Alles wat Paulus immers deed, schreef en verkondigde druist in tegen werkelijk alles wat Jezus deed en verkondigde. Het grappige vind ik dat Paulus de opstanding ZIJN evangelie noemt terwijl hij Jezus nooit heeft gezien. Denk eens na zou ik zeggen.




> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Uiteindelijk heb ik nog steeds geen antwoord op de vraag waarmee ik twee weken geleden deze discussie instapte: waarom doen moslims zoveel moeite om tegenstrijdigheden op te zoeken in het Christendom? Het maximale wat je daarmee kunt bereiken is dat ik van mijn Christelijk geloof afval. Welnu, ik ben niet van mijn Christelijk geloof gevallen, laat staan dat ik tot de Islam gekomen ben.
> Als jullie willen dat ik moslim wordt moeten jullie het toch echt anders aanpakken. Jullie kunnen je tijd beter besteden aan het uitleggen waarom de Islam volgens jullie zo geweldig is.*


Ik wil aleen duidelijk maken dat Jezus meer gemeenschappelijke punten heeft met Mohammed dan christenen denken. Daarnaast wil ik aangeven dat de leer van Jezus niet het hedendaagse Christendom is. Dat is voor mij geen moeite, want bijbelonderzoek behelst ook mijn werkzaamheden.

Ik ben niet op de bekeringstoer en wil jou absoluut niet van je Christendom halen. Jezus heeft ook nooit aangezet om de wereld te bekeren. Jezus was er immers voor de joden. Paulus vond het wel een leuk idee om het evangelie te verkondigen in zijn eigen woorden, maar dat was nooit de bedoeling van Jezus. Bekeren moet je mi bij jezelf doen. Elke dag een beter mens proberen te worden tav God en tav je medemens. dat lijkt me niet alleen beter voor jezelf maar ook beter voor de wereld.

Ik ga je niet vertellen hoe geweldig de Islam wel niet is. Dat is niet mijn taak. Mijn taak is een goede moslim te zijn en godsdienstig gezien het voorbeeld van Mohammed te volgen. Als moslim dien ik het geloof van de christenen en het geloof van de joden te respecteren omdat hun boeken (woorden, inspiraties wat je wil) ook van God komen. Maar respecteren wil niet zeggen dat ik niet in discussie kan gaan.  :Smilie: 




> _Geplaatst door Rubicon_ 
> *
> Als ik je een advies mag geven: probeer je toch eens open te stellen voor het Christelijk gedachtegoed. Ik denk dat je er geestelijk een rijker mens van wordt. Bovendien hoef je je dan ook niet meer zo krampachtig in allerlei bochten te wringen om maar vol te houden dat Jezus niet gestorven is aan het kruis.
> En dit was dan toch echt mijn laatste bijdrage (in deze discussie)
> 
> 
> 
> Salaam.*


Ik sta open voor het gedachtegoed van Jezus. Het christelijke gedachtegoed is het gedachtegoed van Paulus en daar geloof ik niet in. Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik het gedachtegoed van Paulus niet bestudeer, ik geloof er alleen niet in. En je hebt gelijk, als ik het gedachtegoed van Paulus zou omhelzen dan hoef ik niet te geloven dat Jezus niet stierf aan het kruis. Maar ik wring me liever krampachtig in bochten om tot de waarheid te komen dan dan ik alles voor zoete koek aanneem alleen omdat Paulus het zegt.

Jammer

Salaam  :Smilie:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Jezus heeft NOG NOOIT iemand koud gemaakt , hoe kom je bij zulke dwaasheden en wat jij bedoeld is die ene keer dat hij alle tafeltjes omgooide op het tempel plein.
> Boosheis is een oprecht gevoel, allah kan ook boos zijn en mohammed ook dus jezus ook.
> 
> DIT ZIJN DE FEITEN.
> 
> ALs jij denkt meer voorbeelden te kunnen geven weet ik nu al dat de rest figuurlijk is.
> 
> Nog n adviesje
> Lees eerst nou eens gewoon de bijbel...*


*Jezus = God = Heer toch???* Ok..

Dan zal ik je maar uit je illusie helpen en je laten zien dat de Jezus niet zo zachtaardig is als je denkt;

Sla de Bijbel maar eens open om de vredigheid van Jezus te aanschouwen;

2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere Jezus...
Richteren 3:29 en hier werden ook nog eens 10.000 man geslacht....
1 Samul 6:19 en hier werden ook 50.070 mensen afgeslacht door de heere...
Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
Exodus 32:27-29 Hier kreeg hij het bevel, om iedereen zijn eigen broer, vriend en buren af te slachten waarbij er 3.000 mensen werden geslacht...
Numeri 31:18 Hier had Mozes 32.000 vrouwelijke kinderarbeiders...
Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...
Numeri 11:1 omdat mensen klaagden werden ze levend verbrandt...
Genesis 17:14 Alle onbesneden mannen moeten afgeslacht worden....
Exodus 12:29 God de babby killer...
Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...wat is dat nou?
Klaagliederen van Jeremia 2:20 als straf moesten Vrouwen hun kinderen eten...
Ezechil 5:10 God zet aan tot Kanibalisme...zonen moeten vaders eten en andersom...
Leviticus 20:6 Iedereen die naar een waarzegger of waarzechters gaat moet afgeslacht worden...
Numeri 25:6-9 dus door 1 hoerin bracht Jezus een plaag waardoor 24.000 mensen stierven...?
Ezechil 4:12 Poepvreten aanbevolen...
Richteren 1:4 en ook hier 10.000 slachtingen....
2 Kronieken 13:17 Abia nog zo'n massa slachter die 500.000 mannen heeft afgeslacht...
Leviticus 24:14 Stenig degene die vloekt...
Hosea 14:1 Kinderen tegen de stenen verpletteren en de buiken van de zwangere vrouwen opensnijden.

Genadevol zei je..?

Ik adviseer je vnl de boeken Jozua en Richteren (over de verovering van het land en de bloedige strijd op aansporing van God) het boek Nahum (God als wreker) en Romeinen 13 (gesanctioneerd geweld van de overheid) eens door te nemen.

Dit is slechts een kleine greep uit de 'vredige Bijbel' waarin God/Jezus korte metten maakt met ongelovigen en overtreders.

*Moet ik doorgaan?*

ps: Wat is er gebeurd met ander wang toekeren en naastenliefde en vergeving en zonden door Jezus/God opname????

----------


## Ansari

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *
> 
> Kijk maar eens op de cite van Open Doors (www.opendoor.nl*


Is dit wel de juiste site die je wilde geven?

ps. Lekker up-to date is dat artikel van je (13 februari 2001)

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Jezus was er immers voor de joden. Paulus vond het wel een leuk idee om het evangelie te verkondigen in zijn eigen woorden, maar dat was nooit de bedoeling van Jezus. Bekeren moet je mi bij jezelf doen. Elke dag een beter mens proberen te worden tav God en tav je medemens. dat lijkt me niet alleen beter voor jezelf maar ook beter voor de wereld.
> 
> 
> Salaam *


Zover ik weet heeft Jezus het volgende gezegd: gaat dan heen ,onderwijst alle volkeren, dezelve dopende in de naam des Vaders en des Zoons en des Heiligen Geestes.

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *Zover ik weet heeft Jezus het volgende gezegd: Gaat dan henen, onderwijst al de volken, dezelve dopende in den Naam des Vaders, en des Zoons, en des Heiligen Geestes; lerende hen onderhouden alles, wat Ik u geboden heb (Math. 28:19)
> 
> 
> 
> *

----------


## opmerker

[B]Inderdaad. Zij zullen u smaden en liegende allerlei kwaad over u spreken. Dat zegt Christus.

Christenen worden op grote schaal vevolgd en niet alleen in N-Korea of China maar ook in veel Islamitische landen met name in SA.

Saudi-Arabi
heeft ernstigste
christenvervolging
Van onze kerkredactie
GENEVE  Saudi-Arabi kent de ernstigste christenvervolging, blijkt uit cijfers van Open Doors. Deze organisatie publiceert regelmatig de toptien van landen waar christenen worden vervolgd. De eerste zes staten op de lijst zijn moslimlanden, de vier andere kennen een communistische regering.

De moslimlanden op de lijst zijn, behalve Saudi-Arabi, Afghanistan, Turkmenistan, Iran, Egypte en de Maldiven. China, Laos, Noord-Korea en Vietnam zijn communistische staten waar christenvervolging plaatsvindt.

In Saudi-Arabi is de islam de enige door de staat erkende godsdienst. Het publiek uitoefenen van de christelijke godsdienst is in het koninkrijk absoluut verboden. Elke moslimingezetene in het land die tot het christendom overgaat, wordt veroordeeld en krijgt de doodstraf vanwege afval van de islam.

De Evangelische Alliantie voegt daar nog aan toe dat Saudi-Arabi op tal van punten de mensenrechten schendt. De EA meldt dat het comit voor de rechten van kinderen van de Verenigde Naties in het geweer gekomen is omdat jongelui onder de achttien jaar ook ter dood veroordeeld worden vanwege hun geloofsovertuiging.

Verder worden volgens de EA in het koninkrijk meisjes, buitenechtelijke kinderen en met buitenlanders getrouwde vrouwen ernstig gediscrimineerd. Ook Amnesty International legde eerder de vinger bij de discriminatie van religieuze minderheden. De veroordelingen hebben in het geval van het olierijke Saudi-Arabi nooit tot internationale sancties geleid, want dat zou betekenen dat de economien van veel westerse landen, met de Verenigde Staten voorop, in elkaar zouden storten. De regering van Saudi-Arabi reageert nogal laconiek op de beschuldigingen: Het islamitische recht is de beste garantie dat mensenrechten gewaarborgd worden, zei vorig jaar de minister van Justitie, Abdullah bin Mohammed al-Sheikh.

Turkmenistan
In de islamitische staat Turkmenistan is het zo ernstig met de vervolging van christenen dat deze staat omhooggeschoten is op de lijst van Open Doors. Het internationale kinderevangelisatiewerk IKEG meldt dat van zijn medewerkers alle materiaal in beslag is genomen en zelfs verbeurd verklaard. Het gaat om schriftelijke cursussen die een inleiding geven op de Bijbel.

De IKEG-leiders in die regio vergaderen binnenkort in Moskou en zullen het probleem bespreken. Zij hadden kort contact met hun medewerkers in Turkmenistan. Het ziet ernaar uit dat de IKEG-werkers het land uit zullen vluchten naar Rusland, omdat de situatie in Turkmenistan voor christenen onhoudbaar wordt.




Kijk maar eens op de site van Open Doors (www.opendoors.nl

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *Zover ik weet heeft Jezus het volgende gezegd: gaat dan heen ,onderwijst alle volkeren, dezelve dopende in de naam des Vaders en des Zoons en des Heiligen Geestes.*


Ja maar weet je ook tot wie Jezus spreekt? En weet je ook wie elk van die personen vertegenwoordigt?  :denk:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Ansari_ 
> *Is dit wel de juiste site die je wilde geven?
> 
> ps. Lekker up-to date is dat artikel van je (13 februari 2001)*


 :grote grijns: 

Dit is wel up to date;

BAGDAD 2-8-2004 - Afgelopen zondag werd de wereld opgeschrikt door een aantal bomaanslagen op kerken in Irak. Nu gebeurde waar veel christenen al langer bang voor zijn, dat moslims hun het leven zo moeilijk maken dat ze gedwongen worden te vluchten. 

Het lijkt een logische ontwikkeling: de islam krijgt het in Irak steeds meer voor het zeggen en ds krijgen christenen het er steeds moeilijker. Want dat is het standaardbeeld in de meeste door moslims beheerste landen. Toch gaat dit juist in het geval van Irak niet automatisch op.

Eeuwenlang heeft in dat land een vrij grote christelijke minderheid te midden van moslims geleefd. Vergeleken met andere moslimlanden hadden christenen altijd een redelijke mate van vrijheid. Openlijke evangelisatie was verboden, maar binnen de muren van de eigen kerk kon er veel. Dat is tijdens het regime van Saddam Hussein niet minder geworden, integendeel. Er werden nieuwe kerken gebouwd, kerken mochten scholen stichten - waar ook moslimkinderen kwamen. 

De redelijk goede verstandhouding blijkt ook uit de snelheid waarmee vooraanstaande moslimleiders de aanslagen afwezen. Dat gebeurde zowel door de gematigde sjiietenleider Ali Sastani, als door zijn meer extremistische collega Muqtada al-Sadr. 

Sterker, enige weken geleden heeft een hoge geestelijke van de sjiietische al-Sadrgroep een fatwa (een islamitisch gebod) uitgevaardigd, waarin werd gesteld dat ,,Iraakse christenen loyale burgers en gelovige buren zijn en de bescherming van goede moslims verdienen''. De islamitische raad van soennitische geleerden stemde hiermee in. 

,,Dat moet worden gezien als gebedsverhoring'', staat in een nieuwsbrief van de MERF (de Middle East Reformed Fellowship, een op Cyprus gevestigde organisatie die zich inzet voor versterking van het gereformeerde karakter van kerken in het Midden-Oosten). In de nieuwsbrief wordt ook gemeld dat op initiatief van gematigde moslimleiders veel kerkgebouwen door burgermilities worden beschermd. Netwerk 

De organisatie die de verantwoordelijkheid opeist voor de bomaanslagen ziet de Iraakse kerken als handlangers van de Amerikanen. Dat is merkwaardig, omdat de meeste kerken in dat land helemaal niet vanuit westers zendingswerk zijn gesticht. De Armeens-Apostolische Kerk en de Assyrisch-Oosterse Kerk behoren zelfs tot de oudste ter wereld. Ook de grootste kerk van Irak, de Chaldees-Katholieke Kerk heeft al oude papieren. Zij het dat deze kerk al wel sinds 1552 de paus in Rome als kerkelijk hoofd erkent. Toch is het opvallend dat alle aanslagen op gebouwen van deze eeuwenoude kerkverbanden waren gericht. 

Van alle officile Iraakse kerken is alleen de Nationale Presbyteriaanse Kerk (ook Nationale Evangelische Kerk genoemd) gesticht door zendingswerk vanuit het westen. Het gaat om een kleine kerk (ca. 2000 leden) met twee gemeenten in Bagdad en verder in Basra, Mosul, Irbil en Kirkuk. In de Koerdische stad Suleymania is een gemeente in wording. 

Tot de val van het Saddam-regime was dit de enige in Irak toegestane protestantse kerk. Gereformeerden en baptisten, evangelischen en charismatischen waren er lid van. Vanuit het westen werd de kerk ondersteund, zodat ze in staat was scholen te onderhouden en aan diaconaal werk te doen. 

De situatie is nu veranderd. Baptisten hebben eigen gemeenten gesticht, andere evangelicalen zijn daar ook mee begonnen. ,,Met matig resultaat'', zegt Jaap Bnker, directeur van de Arabische Wereldzending (AWZ). De AWZ heeft altijd de Nationale Presbyteriaanse Kerk gesteund. ,,Zij hebben een goed netwerk en daarom kwam onze steun daar goed terecht'', stelt Bnker. 

*ps: Evangelisatie is zelfs verboden door Jezus, dus ik snap niet waarom christenen moeilijk doen als het verboden is in moslimlanden. Als christenen dan toch willen evangeliseren dan moeten zij starten in hun eigen kerken; sexueel misbruik van kinderen door priesters, beeldenverering, mariaverering, pausverering etc. Allemaal cobtra de boodschap van Jezus.*

----------


## opmerker

Hier het rapport over SA van Amnesty

Saudi Arabia

Saudi Arabia 

KINGDOM OF SAUDI ARABIA 
Head of state and government: 
King Fahd Bin Abdul Aziz Al-Saud 
Death penalty: 
retentionist
UN Womens Convention: 
ratified with reservations 
Optional Protocol to UN Womens Convention: 
not signed 


Further information 
All AI documents on Saudi Arabia 



Covering events from January - December 2003

Gross human rights violations continued and were exacerbated by government anti-terrorism policies and acts of violence, some of which the authorities blamed on al-Qaida sympathizers. Hundreds of suspected religious activists, critics of the state and protesters were arrested or detained following their forcible return from other countries, and the legal status of those held from previous years remained shrouded in secrecy. Women played an unprecedented role in challenging discrimination against women, which nevertheless continued to be endemic. Torture and ill-treatment remained rife. At least 50 people were executed. Over a dozen foreign nationals were forcibly handed over to their governments. Around 3,500 Iraqi refugees remained as virtual prisoners in Rafha camp. The government continued to deny AI access to the country.

Background

Against a background of protests and violence the government intensified its advocacy of legal and political reforms while simultaneously exacerbating its already dire human rights record in the name of security and combating terrorism.

In January and September intellectuals submitted two petitions to the government calling for reform. The first, signed by over 100 intellectuals, called for the separation of state powers, the establishment of an elected legislative body with a supervisory role over the government, and the creation of civil society institutions to spread the culture of tolerance and dialogue. In response the government met some signatories of the petition and in June the Crown Prince held a National Dialogue conference attended by some 50 intellectuals and clerics from different sections of society to discuss political and legal reforms. The second petition, signed by over 350 intellectuals, including 51 women, repeated the calls in the first petition and added other demands, notably the recognition of womens rights and fair distribution of wealth.

In October the government announced that it was planning to introduce popular participation in the election of 14 municipal councils, but no details were provided. The announcement coincided with an international conference in Riyadh entitled Human Rights in War and Peace? The conference, to which AI was not invited, was said to have avoided touching on the human rights situation in the country.

The reform activities were marred by acts of violence which resulted in scores of deaths. During the first quarter of the year several officials were murdered in al-Jawf Governorate. They included the Deputy Governor who was shot dead in February in front of his office in Sakakah. The government said it had arrested suspects and that they had confessed to the crime, but did not release any details as to whether this killing or others were politically motivated.

The violence escalated when on 12 May bombers attacked a residential area in Riyadh killing about 35 people, including about nine bombers, and injuring hundreds of residents. The government blamed the attack on suspected al-Qaida sympathizers. Security forces embarked on house raids and street chases of alleged suspects in different parts of the country, particularly in the holy cities of Mecca and Medina. Many of the house raids and street chases led to armed clashes and resulted in the killing of dozens of people, including members of the security forces.

Prisoners of conscience and political prisoners

Hundreds of suspected religious activists, critics of the state and protesters, including women, were detained following waves of arrests carried out throughout most of the year. Dozens of them were detained after their forcible return to Saudi Arabia by other governments, including Sudan, Syria, the USA and Yemen. Their conditions of detention and legal status, like those detainees held from previous years, remained unclear due to the secrecy of the criminal justice system which also lacks the most basic standards of fair trial.

Most of the detainees were targeted for arrest in the context of a government policy of combating terrorism, the implementation of which was intensified in the aftermath of the bombings in Riyadh and other acts of violence. However, hundreds of people were arrested solely as critics of the state or following demonstrations held during and after the human rights conference in October.

Um Saud, a 60-year-old woman, was arrested on 14 October for having taken part in a demonstration that took place that day in Riyadh. She was reportedly beaten and ill-treated on arrest. During the demonstration she carried a picture of her son, Saud al-Mutayri, who reportedly died during a fire in al-Hair Prison on 15 September. She was apparently calling for the return of her sons body to the family. She and two other women were among more than 270 people arrested during the demonstration. The Interior Minister reportedly said that those arrested would be treated as outlaws and would receive a deterrent punishment. Most of them were released after interrogation, but the three women and 80 men were reportedly sentenced to 55 days in prison. They were believed to have been released on 17 December on completion of sentence. 
Abd al-Aziz al-Tayyar, a 44-year-old former public relations director at Riyadh Chamber of Commerce, was arrested in September for criticizing the government during a television program broadcast by the satellite television station of the UK-based Saudi Arabian opposition group, the Movement of Islamic Reform in Arabia (MIRA). Police reportedly raided his house and arrested him while he was talking by telephone to a live program on the Qatar-based al-Jazeera television station. He remained held in a Riyadh prison, reportedly without charge or trial. Three other people arrested with him also remained in detention at the end of the year. 
Muhammad Rajkhan, a 33-year-old father of seven children, was arrested on 8 February near his house in Jeddah. He was reportedly held incommunicado in al-Mabahith al-Amma (General Intelligence) in Riyadh and allegedly tortured (see below). He was said to have been transferred to al-Ruwais Prison in Jeddah where he remained held at the end of the year.
Women challenge discrimination 

Womens rights were a constant theme in the debate on political and legal reform, with women playing an unprecedented role. However, concrete change to the severe forms of discrimination against women remained a distant hope.

Throughout the year government officials, advocates of reform and the media in general touched on almost all forms of discrimination that devalue women, such as the prohibition of womens participation in public life, the subordination of women to men, and domestic violence, particularly with regard to female domestic workers. Women themselves seized the opportunity of the reform debate to advance their cause. Some signed the second reform petition. Some took part in demonstrations. Some had their own or other womens stories published to illustrate the suffering of women caused by the severe forms of discrimination and to challenge the rationale of such discrimination.

Torture and ill-treatment

Torture in detention 
Because of the strict secrecy surrounding arrests and incommunicado detention, it was not possible to assess the scale of torture used against those arrested in connection with or following the violent incidents which took place. However, allegations of torture and ill-treatment of those detained in the name of security and fighting terrorism, as well as of prisoners arrested in previous years, were reported.

Muhammad Rajkhan was said to have suffered damage to his eardrum and loss of weight reportedly as a result of torture and ill-treatment after his arrest in February (see above). 
Five UK nationals and one Canadian national who were released from prison in August following a royal pardon provided detailed accounts of their treatment in prisons in Riyadh. They claimed that they repeatedly suffered various forms of torture during interrogation in order to force them to confess to police accusations against them. These included beatings all over the body and on the soles of the feet, sleep deprivation, and shackling and handcuffing for long periods.
Flogging and amputation 
Flogging and amputation continued to be imposed by courts as judicial corporal punishment. Among those sentenced to flogging during the year was a woman schoolteacher who received 120 lashes in addition to three and a half months in prison. She was reportedly convicted of planting drugs in the briefcase of her fianc and reporting him to the police in order to have him imprisoned and facilitate her separation from him. According to one press report she was forcibly engaged to him by her family who refused her request to go back on the marriage.

At least one person, Ghazi Muhammad Mohsen Abdul-Ghani, a Bangladeshi national, had his right hand amputated in March in Mecca. He was convicted of theft.

Refugees

Over a dozen foreign nationals, most of them Yemenis, were handed over to their governments. The Saudi Arabian authorities said that the handover was part of bilateral security cooperation agreements to fight terrorism, but did not provide details of the names of those handed over or any criminal accusations against them. The detainees were not known to have been given the opportunity to challenge the decision of their forcible return on the grounds that they faced serious risk of human rights violations in their countries.

Up to 1,500 Iraqi refugees from the Gulf war of 1991 were, according to the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, voluntarily repatriated to Iraq after the fall of the Iraqi government in April. They were among more than 5,000 Iraqis who spent over 12 years as virtual prisoners in the Rafha military camp in the northern desert near the border with Iraq and who were denied the opportunity to seek asylum in Saudi Arabia. Around 3,500 remained in the camp at the end of the year.

Death penalty

At least 50 people were executed. Nineteen of them were Saudi Arabian nationals; the rest were foreign nationals, including 19 Pakistani and six Afghan nationals. Twenty-six were convicted of drug-related offences and 24 were found guilty of murder. The number of those who remained under sentence of death was not known but they included two female domestic workers, Sara Jane Dematera, a Philippine national, and Sit Zainab, an Indonesian national. They had both been accused of murdering their employers and were sentenced to death after secret and summary trials in 1993 and 1999 respectively. Alexander Mitchell, a UK national, and William Sampson, a Canadian national, who were both sentenced to death on charges of lethal bombings in Saudi Arabia in 2000, were pardoned and released in August.

AI country visits 

AI made several requests to visit Saudi Arabia, including a request to attend the human rights conference held in October, but received no positive response.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *Inderdaad. Zij zullen u smaden en liegende allerlei kwaad over u spreken. Dat zegt Christus.
> 
> Christenen worden op grote schaal vevolgd en niet alleen in N-Korea of China maar ook in veel Islamitische landen met name in SA.
> 
> Kijk maar eens op de cite van Open Doors (www.opendoor.nl*


En mag ik vragen wat christenen verstaan onder naastenliefde? Sexueel misbruik van kleine kinderen??

RK-Kerk zelf schuldig aan misbruikschandaal. 

WASHINGTON (RTR) - Eenderde van de rooms-katholieken in de Verenigde Staten is kwaad over de manier waarop de kerkleiders omgaan met het schandaal rond seksueel misbruik in het land. De kerk heeft de problemen voor een belangrijk deel aan zichzelf te wijten omdat ze geen beleid heeft inzake seksueel misbruik, vindt bijna 80 procent van de Amerikaanse katholieken.

En zijn het niet kerkleiders die de verschillende doctrines binnen het Christendom in het leven hebben geroepen. Doctrnies die niets te maken hebben met het woord an Jezus?

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Ja maar weet je ook tot wie Jezus spreekt? En weet je ook wie elk van die personen vertegenwoordigt? *


In eerste instantie aan zijn 11 discipelen en daarna aan elk van zijn volgelingen:

En de elf discipelen zijn heengegaan naar Galilea, naar den berg, waar Jezus hen bescheiden had.

17 En als zij Hem zagen, baden zij Hem aan; doch sommigen twijfelden.

18 En Jezus, bij hen komende, sprak tot hen, zeggende: Mij is gegeven alle macht in hemel en op aarde.

19 Gaat dan henen, onderwijst al de volken, dezelve dopende in den Naam des Vaders, en des Zoons, en des Heiligen Geestes; lerende hen onderhouden alles, wat Ik u geboden heb.

20 En ziet, Ik ben met ulieden al de dagen tot de voleinding der wereld. Amen.

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *En mag ik vragen wat christenen verstaan onder naastenliefde? Sexueel misbruik van kleine kinderen??
> 
> RK-Kerk zelf schuldig aan misbruikschandaal. 
> 
> WASHINGTON (RTR) - Eenderde van de rooms-katholieken in de Verenigde Staten is kwaad over de manier waarop de kerkleiders omgaan met het schandaal rond seksueel misbruik in het land. De kerk heeft de problemen voor een belangrijk deel aan zichzelf te wijten omdat ze geen beleid heeft inzake seksueel misbruik, vindt bijna 80 procent van de Amerikaanse katholieken.
> 
> En zijn het niet kerkleiders die de verschillende doctrines binnen het Christendom in het leven hebben geroepen. Doctrnies die niets te maken hebben met het woord an Jezus?*


Je treft overal op de wereld Christelijke organisaties aan die zich inzetten voor hun medemens en daarnaast het Evangelie verkondigen.

Nederland is koploper mbt goede doelen.

Ik ben nog nooit een Moslim organisatie tegegekomen die dat doet...

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *Hier het rapport over SA van Amnesty
> 
> Saudi Arabia
> 
> Saudi Arabia 
> 
> KINGDOM OF SAUDI ARABIA 
> Head of state and government: 
> ...


Mexico


Verenigde Mexicaanse Staten
Staatshoofd en regeringsleider: Vicente Fox Quesada
Doodstraf: afgeschaft voor gewone misdrijven
VN-Vrouwenverdrag en het Facultatief Protocol: geratificeerd 


De Mexicaanse regering herhaalde haar belofte om de mensenrechten te beschermen en te bevorderen. Haar maatregelen waren echter ontoereikend om veelvuldige en grootschalige mensenrechtenschendingen een halt toe te roepen. Mensenrechtenschendingen en straffeloosheid waren voor een belangrijk deel te wijten aan structurele tekortkomingen in het strafrechtsysteem. De autoriteiten beloofden een einde te maken aan de reeks moorden en ontvoeringen van vrouwen in Ciudad Jurez en Chihuahua. Ten minste n mensenrechtenactivist werd vermoord en drie anderen werden met de dood bedreigd. Verscheidene sociale activisten werden om naar verluidt politieke redenen aangeklaagd. Een uitspraak van het Opperste Gerechtshof maakte mogelijk de weg vrij voor de vervolging van functionarissen die verantwoordelijk waren voor eerdere verdwijningen. Talloze inheemse gemeenschappen gingen nog altijd gebukt onder marginalisering en geweld. De VN publiceerde een inventarisatie van de mensenrechtensituatie in Mexico die als basis moest gaan dienen voor een Nationaal Mensenrechtenprogramma van de regering. 
ACHTERGROND 

De regering van president Fox bleef een voortrekkersrol vervullen bij het bevorderen van mensenrechtenwaarborgen via initiatieven in het kader van de VN en de Organisatie van Amerikaanse Staten (OAS), en sprak openlijk haar steun uit voor mensenrechtenorganisaties. 

In mei stelde de president de Commissie inzake Regeringsbeleid samen om de mensenrechtenacties van de federale regering te cordineren. Niet-gouvernementele mensenrechtenorganisaties droegen op een aantal terreinen bij aan het werk van de commissie en zeven subcommissies, waaronder het harmoniseren van binnenlandse wetgeving met internationale mensenrechtenstandaarden en het ontwikkelen van maatregelen om een einde te maken aan de moorden en ontvoeringen van vrouwen in Ciudad Jurez. 

Na verkiezingen voor de Eerste Kamer van het Congres werd de regering nog meer afhankelijk van oppositiestemmen. In juni werd een wet tegen discriminatie aangenomen. Beperkte grondwetswijzigingen, die nodig waren opdat Mexico het Statuut van Rome van het Internationaal Strafhof kon ratificeren, waren nog niet goedgekeurd door de Eerste kamer en de deelstaatcongressen. 

Dringende structurele hervormingen om een einde te maken aan mensenrechtenschendingen door het openbaar ministerie, de politie en het leger, met name op deelstaatniveau, bleven niettemin achterwege. De rechterlijke macht en het bureau van de Ombudsman voor de Mensenrechten bleek over het algemeen niet in staat schendingen te voorkomen en te bestraffen. 

Het Noord-Amerikaanse Vrijhandelsverdrag (NAFTA) had na tien jaar nog altijd een wezenlijke invloed op de Mexicaanse economie. Begin 2003 demonstreerden boeren tegen het opheffen door NAFTA van invoerrechten op bepaalde landbouwproducten, hetgeen echter geen verandering in het regeringsbeleid teweegbracht. Boeren en andere beroepsgroepen organiseerden in oktober protesten tijdens de bijeenkomst van de Wereldhandelsorganisatie in Cancun. 

GEWELD TEGEN VROUWEN 

Talloze vrouwen werden ontvoerd en vermoord in de steden Ciudad Jurez en Chihuahua (deelstaat Chihuahua). Er waren herhaalde berichten over nalatigheid bij onderzoeken door de plaatselijke autoriteiten, over verdachten die werden gemarteld; ook zouden familieleden van slachtoffers en NGOs die zich sterk maakten voor gerechtigheid zijn lastiggevallen en belasterd. Onder hevige internationale en nationale druk kondigden de federale autoriteiten een reeks maatregelen aan om de veiligheid en rechtspraak te verbeteren en daarmee de misdaad tegen te gaan. In oktober benoemde de president een commissielid om deze initiatieven te cordineren. In maart publiceerde de Inter-Amerikaanse Commissie voor de Rechten van de Mens (IACHR) een rapport over de moordpartijen. In november publiceerde de Nationale Commissie voor de Mensenrechten eveneens een rapport met aanbevelingen. *In maart werd de zestienjarige Viviana Rayas ontvoerd in Chihuahua en vervolgens vermoord. De autoriteiten stelden pas een gedegen onderzoek in naar haar ontvoering nadat haar stoffelijk overschot in mei werd gevonden. Een man en een vrouw werden korte tijd later gearresteerd, maar dienden vervolgens aanklachten in wegens marteling. Getuigen verklaarden tevens dat ze waren gemarteld om belastende verklaringen af te leggen tegen de twee verdachten. De autoriteiten ontkenden tekortkomingen bij het onderzoek naar de ontvoering en het verzamelen van bewijs. 

WILLEKEURIGE DETENTIE EN MARTELING 

In mei publiceerde het VN-Comit tegen Foltering zijn rapport over een vijf jaar durend onderzoek naar marteling in Mexico. Het rapport stelde dat voorvallen van marteling geen uitzonderlijke situaties of sporadische schendingen door een aantal politieagenten zijn, maar dat de politie op grote schaal en stelselmatig martelt als alternatief voor strafrechtelijk onderzoek. 

Rechtshulpverleners, aanklagers en rechters lieten via marteling verkregen informatie veelvuldig toe als bewijsmateriaal in strafzaken, met name op deelstaatniveau. Een uitvoerige studie door Artsen voor Mensenrechten naar marteling in deelstaten en op federaal niveau toonde aan dat het probleem veel omvangrijker was dan uit officile cijfers bleek. Het federale bureau van de procureur-generaal schaarde zich formeel achter internationale standaarden voor het vastleggen van medisch bewijs van marteling, maar de onafhankelijkheid van het onderzoeksbureau in dergelijke gevallen werd niet gegarandeerd. 


In september werden vier inheemse Totanac-mannen uit de gemeente Huehuetla (deelstaat Puebla) gedetineerd en naar verluidt gemarteld door leden van de gerechtelijke deelstaatpolitie om ze te dwingen een moord te bekennen. De autoriteiten zouden een onderzoek hebben ingesteld naar de vermeende marteling. 
Er waren een aantal berichten over onwettige moorden door de politie en ten minste n mogelijke verdwijning. 


Marcelino Santiago Pacheco, die voor het laatst werd gezien toen hij op 27 april zijn huis in Oaxaca-stad verliet, zou mogelijk zijn verdwenen. Hij was in 1997 naar verluidt gemarteld door de veiligheidstroepen en samen met talloze leden van de inheemse Loxicha-gemeenschap gedetineerd. Hij zou in het kader van een onderzoek bewijs hebben geleverd voor mensenrechtenschendingen tegen leden van de Loxicha-gemeenschap. 
MENSENRECHTENACTIVISTEN 

Ten minste n mensenrechtenactivist werd vermoord en anderen werden met de dood bedreigd of kregen te maken met lastercampagnes. Vooral activisten die actief waren in lokale gemeenschappen werden vijandig bejegend door deelstaatautoriteiten, ofschoon de federale autoriteiten in een aantal gevallen bescherming boden. 


Advocate Griselda Tirado Evangelio werd op 6 augustus neergeschoten voor haar huis in Huehuetla (deelstaat Puebla). Ze was lid van de Onafhankelijke Organisatie voor Totonaca (Organizacin Independiente Totonaca,OIT), die opkomt voor de rechten van inheemse gemeenschappen in de regio Sierra Norte (deelstaat Puebla). 
In juli concludeerde een Speciale Aanklager die was aangesteld om de dood van mensenrechtenadvocate Digna Ochoa in 2001 te onderzoeken dat ze zelfmoord had gepleegd. De zaak werd officieel gesloten, waarmee de aanklager voorbijging aan ernstige tekortkomingen in het oorspronkelijke onderzoek waarop de IACHR had gewezen. 
POLITIEK GEMOTIVEERDE AANKLACHTEN 

Mensenrechtenactivisten en sociale activisten stonden nog altijd bloot aan politiek gemotiveerde aanklachten, met name in deelstaten waar lokale aanklagers en rechters naar de pijpen dansten van de uitvoerende macht. 


In maart werden Isidro Baldenegro en Hermenegildo Rivas Carrillo, die leiding gaven aan vreedzame oppositie tegen illegale houtkap binnen de inheemse gemeenschap Coloradas de la Virgen in de Sierra Tarahumara (deelstaat Chihuahua), gedetineerd door de deelstaatpolitie en aangeklaagd wegens illegaal bezit van wapens en marihuana. Talloze getuigen verklaarden dat de politie het bewijs had voorgekookt en dat de aanklacht politiek gemotiveerd was. Eind 2003 was nog geen uitspraak gedaan in hun proces. De twee mannen waren gewetensgevangenen. 
In november gaf een federale rechtbank opdracht tot de vrijlating van de inheemse leider Julio Sandoval Cruz, die twee jaar van zijn vijfjarige gevangenisstraf had uitgezet in Ensenada, Baja California, wegens zijn rol in een landgeschil. 
STRAFFELOOSHEID 

De Speciale Aanklager voor mensenrechtenschendingen uit het verleden, aangesteld in 2002, boekte enige vooruitgang bij het vervolgen van personen die zich van de jaren zestig tot en met de jaren tachtig schuldig hadden gemaakt aan mensenrechtenschendingen. In november werd Zacaras Barrientos, een kroongetuige bij zaken in Guerrero, vermoord, waardoor gevreesd werd voor de veiligheid van andere getuigen. Het Opperste Gerechtshof deed twee belangrijke uitspraken tegen straffeloosheid. 


In april weigerde een rechter in Nuevo Len een arrestatiebevel uit te vaardigen tegen functionarissen die ervan beschuldigd werden in 1976 Jess Piedra Ibarra te hebben ontvoerd, vanwege het feit dat het misdrijf was verjaard. In november vernietigde het Opperste Gerechtshof deze beslissing, en oordeelde dat dergelijke misdrijven pas verjaren vanaf het moment dat de ontvoerde persoon wordt vrijgelaten, overeenkomstig internationale normen tegen verdwijningen. De Speciale Aanklager vaardigde vervolgens ten minste drie arrestatiebevelen uit tegen een aantal voormalige functionarissen die betrokken waren bij verdwijningen. 
In juni bekrachtigde het Opperste Gerechtshof de uitlevering aan Spanje van de voormalige Argentijnse kapitein ter zee Ricardo Miguel Cavallo, om daar te worden berecht wegens volkenmoord en terrorisme, hetgeen een belangrijk precedent schiep voor universele jurisdictie. In strijd met internationaal recht, dat verjaring van misdaden tegen de menselijkheid verbiedt, sloot het Opperste Gerechtshof op grond van een Mexicaanse verjaringsclausule voor marteling echter aanklachten wegens marteling uit die neerkomen op misdaden tegen de menselijkheid. 
De burgerrechtbanken bleven aanklachten wegens mensenrechtenschendingen door legerofficieren doorverwijzen naar een militaire aanklager en militaire rechtbanken, hetgeen straffeloosheid in de hand werkte en slachtoffers gerechtigheid ontzegde. Het Opperste Gerechtshof had zich nog niet uitgesproken over de rechtmatigheid van het voorbehoud dat Mexico had aangebracht bij het Inter-Amerikaans Verdrag inzake Gedwongen Verdwijningen van Personen.


In mei verwierp een federale rechtbank een beroep van Valentina Rozenda Cant, een inheemse vrouw uit de gemeenschap Barranca Bejuco in de gemeente Acatepec (deelstaat Guerrero) die in 2002 zou zijn verkracht door militairen, om haar zaak te laten behandelen door een burgerrechtbank. Het besluit van de rechter om militaire jurisdictie toe te kennen garandeerde dat de zaak niet onpartijdig zou worden onderzocht. 
INHEEMSE VOLKEN 

In juni bezocht de Speciale VN-Rapporteur inzake de mensenrechtensituatie en fundamentele vrijheden van inheemse volken zes deelstaten - waaronder Chiapas, Oaxaca en Guerrero  waar discriminatie, marginalisering en etnische conflicten talloze mensenrechtenschendingen uitlokten. De Speciale Rapporteur drong aan op hervatting van de onderhandelingen met het Zapatistisch Nationaal Bevrijdingsleger (Ejrcito Zapatista de Liberacin Nacional, EZLN) in Chiapas, en het herzien van de omstreden wet inzake de rechten van inheemse volken uit 2001 die niet voldeed aan de afspraken uit het vredesakkoord van 1996. Gevreesd werd dat infrastructuur- en ontwikkelingsprojecten uit het regionale ontwikkelingsplan Plan Puebla Panam de economische, sociale en culturele rechten van inheemse gemeenschappen in het zuiden van Mexico zouden ondermijnen.


In juni verzetten lokale mensenrechtenorganisaties zich tegen de dreigende verwijdering van maar liefst 42 inheemse nederzettingen in het natuurreservaat Montes Azules in Chiapas, en voerden daarbij aan dat de gemeenschappen niet naar behoren waren geraadpleegd en dat de maatregelen bedoeld waren om particuliere investeringen aan te trekken in plaats van het milieu te beschermen. 
Nationaal Mensenrechtenprogramma
In december legde het Bureau van de Hoge VN-Commissaris voor de Rechten van de Mens een uitvoerige inventarisatie van de mensenrechtensituatie voor aan president Fox, met specifieke wetgevende en niet-wetgevende aanbevelingen voor institutionele hervormingen teneinde fundamentele mensenrechten te waarborgen. De ongekende inventarisatie, die werd uitgevoerd door vier nationale deskundigen in overleg met de burgergemeenschap, behoorde tot de tweede fase van de Technische Samenwerkingsovereenkomst met de VN. Deze verplichtte de regering ertoe op basis van de inventarisatie in de daaropvolgende maanden een Nationaal Mensenrechtenprogramma op poten te zetten en te implementeren.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *In eerste instantie aan zijn 11 discipelen en daarna aan elk van zijn volgelingen:
> 
> En de elf discipelen zijn heengegaan naar Galilea, naar den berg, waar Jezus hen bescheiden had.
> 
> 17 En als zij Hem zagen, baden zij Hem aan; doch sommigen twijfelden.
> 
> 18 En Jezus, bij hen komende, sprak tot hen, zeggende: Mij is gegeven alle macht in hemel en op aarde.
> 
> ...


Hehehe, je haalt het belangrijkste zinnetje weg..  :knipoog: 

16 En de elf discipelen zijn heengegaan naar Galilea, naar den berg, waar Jezus hen bescheiden had. 
17 En als zij Hem zagen, baden zij Hem aan; doch sommigen twijfelden. 
18 En Jezus, bij hen (de 11 discipelen) komende, sprak tot hen (de 11 discipelen), zeggende: Mij is gegeven alle macht in hemel en op aarde. 
19 Gaat dan henen, onderwijst al de volken, dezelve dopende in de Naam des Vaders, en des Zoons, en des Heiligen Geestes; lerende hen onderhouden alles, wat Ik u geboden heb 

Jezus zegt dus tegen de 11 discipelen dat zij moeten heengaan en dat zij de volken moeten leren wat zij van hem (Jezus) hebben geleerd. Jezus zegt het dus tegen zijn 11 discpelen (die ook vanzelfspreken ook zijn volgelingen waren).

Dan is de volgende huiswerkvraag aan jou wie deze 11 waren cq waar stonden zij voor (maw wie vertegenwoordigden zijn)?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *In eerste instantie aan zijn 11 discipelen en daarna aan elk van zijn volgelingen:
> 
> En de elf discipelen zijn heengegaan naar Galilea, naar den berg, waar Jezus hen bescheiden had.
> 
> 17 En als zij Hem zagen, baden zij Hem aan; doch sommigen twijfelden.
> 
> 18 En Jezus, bij hen komende, sprak tot hen, zeggende: Mij is gegeven alle macht in hemel en op aarde.
> 
> ...


Hehehe, je haalt het belangrijkste zinnetje weg..  :knipoog: 

16 En de elf discipelen zijn heengegaan naar Galilea, naar den berg, waar Jezus hen bescheiden had. 
17 En als zij Hem zagen, baden zij Hem aan; doch sommigen twijfelden. 
18 En Jezus, bij hen (de 11 discipelen) komende, sprak tot hen (de 11 discipelen), zeggende: Mij is gegeven alle macht in hemel en op aarde. 
19 Gaat dan henen, onderwijst al de volken, dezelve dopende in de Naam des Vaders, en des Zoons, en des Heiligen Geestes; lerende hen onderhouden alles, wat Ik u geboden heb 

Jezus zegt dus tegen de 11 discipelen dat zij moeten heengaan en dat zij de volken moeten leren wat zij van hem (Jezus) hebben geleerd. Jezus zegt het dus tegen zijn 11 discpelen (die ook vanzelfspreken ook zijn volgelingen waren).

Dan is de volgende huiswerkvraag aan jou wie deze 11 waren cq waar stonden zij voor (maw wie vertegenwoordigden zijn)?

----------


## Arameer

> En mag ik vragen wat christenen verstaan onder naastenliefde? Sexueel misbruik van kleine kinderen??
> 
> RK-Kerk zelf schuldig aan misbruikschandaal


he klojo! * nu heb je deze opmerking al een aantal keren herhaald !*

nu voel ik mij geroepen om ook iets over "de islam" te zeggen.

1 een paar jaar terug heeft een imam uit het verre oosten na de ramadan zijn kind geofferd aan allah!
2. in pakistan heeft een moslim een gloeiend hete staaf in de vagina van zijn vrouw gestopt omdat hij haar ervan had verdacht vreemd te gaan (ze had naar een andere man gekeken)

als je wil gaan we op dit nivo door.....


ik wacht.......

.......op antwoord!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *
> Ik ben nog nooit een Moslim organisatie tegegekomen die dat doet...*


En ik ben nog nooit een moskee tegengekomen waar ze kleine kinderen verkrachten, ik ken wel tal van kerken die er zulke praktijken op na houden. Waarbij ik me afvraag of de priesters/nonnen bij de duivelse daad hun kruisjes ophebben of afdoen..

En wat leert ons dat? Dat de mens de religie misbruikt en niet vice versa.  :Smilie:

----------


## 3musketierslady

kun je bewijzen dat het Moslims waren die de twins towers invlogen..
En waarom juist op die dag hadden veel joden niet gewerkt, in die twee gebouwen waren maar 2000 tot 6000 terwijl er normaal tot 10000 mensen werken..
Dat geeft aan dat ze wisten dat het zou gebeuren ..
En hoe kan je iemand gaan geloven zonder bewijs zoals bush deed..

Hij zei ieder land die niet meedoet met militair zal ik beschouwen als een vijand, is dat niet een besluit dat hij aan hun moet overlaten???

En trouwens hij wou dat ze meededen zonder bewijs te laten zien die we tot nu toe nog steeds niet hebben gezien..
omdat er geen is...

Ze weten dat de moslims de sterkste in hun geloof staan en dat proberen ze op een of andere manier te verhinderen..

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Arameer_ 
> *he klojo!  nu heb je deze opmerking al een aantal keren herhaald !
> 
> nu voel ik mij geroepen om ook iets over "de islam" te zeggen.
> 
> 1 een paar jaar terug heeft een imam uit het verre oosten na de ramadan zijn kind geofferd aan allah!
> 2. in pakistan heeft een moslim een gloeiend hete staaf in de vagina van zijn vrouw gestopt omdat hij haar ervan had verdacht vreemd te gaan (ze had naar een andere man gekeken)
> 
> als je wil gaan we op dit nivo door.....
> ...


Hoi Arameer/Maden/Prosleet etc.  :grote grijns: 

Structureel sexueel misbruik door de Kerk is er eentje van eeuwen en alleen de laatste tijd openen slachtoffers hun monden. Een reportage op de BBC enige tijd terug over dit onderwerp gaf aan dat enkele slachtoffers te horen kregen van hun misbruikers dat het een vorm van naastenliefde was gepredikt door Jezus.  :potver:  

Je haalt nu 2 voorbeelden aan die barbaars zijn en die moeten worden bestrafd met de doodstraf en de hel. Maar dat is toch in verregaande staat van contrast als je het vergelijkt met het feit dat het Vaticaan niets doet tegen sexueel gefrustreerde priesters/nonnen die al eeuwen ongestoord kunnen doorgaan. De anglicaanse kerk lust er ook een papje (lees kinderkontje) van. En als er dan bij toeval iets uitlekt dan is het vaak overplaatsen en niet straffen. dat kan natuurlijk nie!!  :plet:

----------


## Catholic angel

Hee bismalaa 
De profeet mohammed sliep met een meisje van negen is dat normaal?

Enne je noemt n detail van een aantal priesters is dat zo dat dan het christendom zoiets goedkeurt.

Ehm ik weet niet of je het weet maar catholisicme is n van de vele stromingen binnen het christendom.

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door 3musketierslady_ 
> *kun je bewijzen dat het Moslims waren die de twins towers invlogen..
> En waarom juist op die dag hadden veel joden niet gewerkt, in die twee gebouwen waren maar 2000 tot 6000 terwijl er normaal tot 10000 mensen werken..
> Dat geeft aan dat ze wisten dat het zou gebeuren ..
> En hoe kan je iemand gaan geloven zonder bewijs zoals bush deed..
> 
> *


Is de paus katholiek,...
Is AL qaida een islamitische terreur groep? Of een joodse mmmm???
Sorry hoor maar moet ik hier echt serieus op antwoorden met alle respect.
Neen Bush is ook niet alles maar als ik moet kiezen doe me liever bush dan DIE gore rat als OSama bin laden met zijn gladde heilige gepraat.

----------


## Arameer

Een reportage op de BBC enige tijd terug over een ande anderwerp: 

elk jaar sterven honderden en soms duizenden mensen als ze naar mekka gaan bij het om de kaaba heen lopen want iedereen wil laten zien aan allah dat hij er ook echt is.
hierbij worden mensen, jong en oud vertrapt en vermorzeld, maar dat is niet zo erg want deze mensen zitten straks nl. eerste rang in de hemel, bij allah.

en daar kunnen zich te goed aan de 70! maagden. (de mannen dan) en wat doe je hele de hele dag door met 70 maagden.....?
geen probleem want in de moslilmhemel is ook viagra aanwezig. niet zoals op aarde maar je zegt alleen driemaal viagra en dan werkt het al!

what a life! (after death...)

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *En ik ben nog nooit een moskee tegengekomen waar ze kleine kinderen verkrachten, ik ken wel tal van kerken die er zulke praktijken op na houden. Waarbij ik me afvraag of de priesters/nonnen bij de duivelse daad hun kruisjes ophebben of afdoen..
> 
> En wat leert ons dat? Dat de mens de religie misbruikt en niet vice versa. *


Begin maar met je lijstje...
De moslims hebben ook weer iets ontdekt? 
Ik zal pogen om het je uit te leggen
Wat jij nu noemt zijn katholieke priesters...
Zij volgen het celibaat, en dat betekend dat ze ze zich nooit mogen inlaat in enig fysiek contact.
Dat is waarom ze dan die neiging ontwikkelen iets wat natuurlijk zeer ziek is.

Maarem dit is wel echt een heeel klein voorbeeld, begrijp me goed het is geen schande voor het christendon!...

Je zal mij ook niet horen zeggen dat elke moskee fondsen werf voor terroristen maar toch hoor je het helaas te vaak.
Juist in die "nette moskeen".

----------


## Arameer

> Hoi Arameer/Maden/Prosleet etc.


ehm... 

hoi!

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door Arameer_ 
> *Een reportage op de BBC enige tijd terug over een ande anderwerp: 
> 
> elk jaar sterven honderden en soms duizenden mensen als ze naar mekka gaan bij het om de kaaba heen lopen want iedereen wil laten zien aan allah dat hij er ook echt is.
> hierbij worden mensen, jong en oud vertrapt en vermorzeld, maar dat is niet zo erg want deze mensen zitten straks nl. eerste rang in de hemel, bij allah.
> 
> en daar kunnen zich te goed aan de 70! maagden. (de mannen dan) en wat doe je hele de hele dag door met 70 maagden.....?
> geen probleem want in de moslilmhemel is ook viagra aanwezig. niet zoals op aarde maar je zegt alleen driemaal viagra en dan werkt het al!
> 
> what a life! (after death...)*


Hahahah ja dat is dat achterlijke steneging van Satan, kijk er elk jaar weer met gemengde gevoelens tegen aan. aan de ene kant walg ik er van aan de andere kant ach ik heb geen medelijden met ze ze doen het toch zelf die koppige dwazen.
Bij hun (moslims) is het zo verstand op nul en zo hard mogelijk schreeuwen voor allah.

Ook zelfkastijding vind gretig aftrek....
Ik snap dat echt niet hoor javascript**:smilie(' :maf3: ')

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Hee bismalaa 
> De profeet mohammed sliep met een meisje van negen is dat normaal?
> 
> Enne je noemt n detail van een aantal priesters is dat zo dat dan het christendom zoiets goedkeurt.
> 
> Ehm ik weet niet of je het weet maar catholisicme is n van de vele stromingen binnen het christendom.*


Ze was niet 9, maar rond de 17. Daar heb ik al verscheidene malen over geschreven. De hadiths zijn ooggetuigenverklaringen en derhalve zoals Evangelieen onbetrouwbaar qua bep. zaken. Hier is mijn eerdere reactie omtrent dit punt;

Mohammed heeft zelf gezegd dat er valse en foutieve hadiths in omloop zouden worden gebracht. Mij lijkt het juist niet logisch dat een man van rond de 50 trouwt met een meisje van 6! Ook niet in die tijd.. Er wordt wel gezegd dat Aisha dat heeft gezegd, maar dat wil niet per definitie zeggen dat zij dat ook daadwerkelijk heeft gezegd... Hieronder volgt een stukje nav een onderzoek naar de leeftijd van Aischa toen zij met Mohammed trouwde;

"Ten aanzien van de authenticiteit van hadith moet je goed begrijpen en in acht nemen dat de samenstellers niet zozeer het juiste historische tijdsschema toepasten. Het enige van belang destijds was dat de reports betreffende de leer en de levenswijze van de profeet zo juist mogelijk werden weergegeven en werden gecontroleerd op het sahih-zijn. Leeftijden waren van ONDERGESCHIKT belang.

Het is een valse aanname dat Aicha pas 6 jaar was toen haar Nikkah plaatsvond om de navolgende redenen: 

1. Zij had reeds een nikkah met ene Jubair . Dat moest door Abubakr eerst ongedaan gemaakt worden. Als zij reeds een nikkah had, betekende dat zij reeds de leeftijd van toestemming had bereikt. Want een nikkah is een contract. Beide partijen moeten akkoord gaan.

2. Aisha was 5 jaar jonger dan Fatima (de dochter van de profeet). Fatima was geboren 5 jaar voor de zogeheten roeping. Dus Aicha is geboren in het jaar dat de profeet zijn roeping van God kreeg. Gezien tijd en plaats betekent dit dat Aicha op het moment van haar nikkah met de profeet op zijn minst 10 jaar moet zijn geweest. En het was alleen maar een nikkah -het sluiten van een huwelijkscontract- in het 10e jaar na zijn roeping in de maand Chawal. 

Het probleem met veel mensen in de Occident is dat zij huwelijk staven aan het soort huwelijk wat zij vanuit hun traditie kennen. Dat is fout. Dat zijn statements gebaseerd op aannames!

In Islam is een nikkah niets anders dan het opmaken van een document tussen twee partijen. Het feesten komt later. Het consumeren van het huwelijk vond plaats in de tweede jaar na de Hijra. Dit is ongeveer 4 tot 5 jaar na de nikkah. Dat betekent dus dat Aicha 14 of 15 jaar moet zijn geweest, 1 jaar voor de strijd van Uhud. En gezien haar rol in die strijd lijkt het me erg onlogisch dat ze dan pas 10 zou zijn geweest, zoals sommigen stellen..."

Zo zie je maar weer dat je met enig onderzoek, denken en logica iets omver kan werpen dat er feitelijk nooit was. Maar nogmaals, voor mij was zo'n onderzoekje (zijn er tig van) niet nodig geweest. Simpel nadenken doet mij concluderen dat een 50-jarige (boodschapper van God nb!) niet zou trouwen met een 6-jarige..

ps: Er zijn evenveel christelijke stromingen waarin sexueel misbruik is aangetoond.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Is de paus katholiek,...
> Is AL qaida een islamitische terreur groep? Of een joodse mmmm???
> Sorry hoor maar moet ik hier echt serieus op antwoorden met alle respect.
> Neen Bush is ook niet alles maar als ik moet kiezen doe me liever bush dan DIE gore rat als OSama bin laden met zijn gladde heilige gepraat.*


Bush en OBL is 1 pot nat. Beiden maken ze misbruik van religie en van God en beiden zullen insha'Allah branden in de hel. Wist je dat Busch lid is van de vrijmetselaars beweging? Ik adviseer je de christelijke berichtgeving omtrent deze groep eens te bestuderen ----> Satan.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Arameer_ 
> *Een reportage op de BBC enige tijd terug over een ande anderwerp: 
> 
> elk jaar sterven honderden en soms duizenden mensen als ze naar mekka gaan bij het om de kaaba heen lopen want iedereen wil laten zien aan allah dat hij er ook echt is.
> hierbij worden mensen, jong en oud vertrapt en vermorzeld, maar dat is niet zo erg want deze mensen zitten straks nl. eerste rang in de hemel, bij allah.
> 
> en daar kunnen zich te goed aan de 70! maagden. (de mannen dan) en wat doe je hele de hele dag door met 70 maagden.....?
> geen probleem want in de moslilmhemel is ook viagra aanwezig. niet zoals op aarde maar je zegt alleen driemaal viagra en dan werkt het al!
> 
> what a life! (after death...)*


Beter hemelse viagra dan kerkelijke viagra. En ik geniet liever van een maagd in het paradijs dan van een kinderkontje in de kerk.  :gniffel:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Zij volgen het celibaat, en dat betekend dat ze ze zich nooit mogen inlaat in enig fysiek contact.
> Dat is waarom ze dan die neiging ontwikkelen iets wat natuurlijk zeer ziek is.
> 
> Maarem dit is wel echt een heeel klein voorbeeld, begrijp me goed het is geen schande voor het christendon!...
> *


Dus je wil het goedpraten? Omdat het een natuurlijk gevolg is van het celibaat hebben ze die ontwikkeling? Je zou toch zeggen dat die priesters vol zijn van de heilige geest? Of is dat enkel voorbehouden aan een bepaald gezelschap binnen het christendom.

ps: Wat jij zegt over christendom kan ik ook zeggen over Islam en over andere religies. De daden van de mensen maken de religie niet, maar de religie spreekt voor zich.  :Smilie:

----------


## Arameer

> Ze was niet 9, maar rond de 17. Daar heb ik al verscheidene malen over geschreven. De hadiths zijn ooggetuigenverklaringen en derhalve zoals Evangelieen onbetrouwbaar qua bep. zaken. Hier is mijn eerdere reactie omtrent dit punt;


jij bent de enige die dit beweert.

ik vind de standaardreactie dat allah rechtvaardig is en M. dus ook, ook al was Aisha 9 jaar, veel grappiger.

en de vroegrijp-theorie vond ik ook wel leuk trouwens...

----------


## Arameer

> Beter hemelse viagra dan kerkelijke viagra. En ik geniet liever van een maagd in het paradijs dan van een kinderkontje in de kerk


dus je hebt beide al gehad?

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door 3musketierslady_ 
> *kun je bewijzen dat het Moslims waren die de twins towers invlogen..
> En waarom juist op die dag hadden veel joden niet gewerkt, in die twee gebouwen waren maar 2000 tot 6000 terwijl er normaal tot 10000 mensen werken..
> Dat geeft aan dat ze wisten dat het zou gebeuren ..
> En hoe kan je iemand gaan geloven zonder bewijs zoals bush deed..
> 
> Hij zei ieder land die niet meedoet met militair zal ik beschouwen als een vijand, is dat niet een besluit dat hij aan hun moet overlaten???
> 
> En trouwens hij wou dat ze meededen zonder bewijs te laten zien die we tot nu toe nog steeds niet hebben gezien..
> ...


Dit vind ik een prachtig voorbeeld van complot denken. Redelijk paranoia.

Het zijn zeker ook joden die de Palestijne zelfmoordterroristen op afstand naar Israelisch gebied sturen en te midden van een groep Joodse vrouwen en kinderen tot ontploffing brengen.

de grootste bedrijging voor de wereldvrede is het Itnationaal moslimterrorisme (Al Quaida).

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Arameer_ 
> *jij bent de enige die dit beweert.
> 
> ik vind de standaardreactie dat allah rechtvaardig is en M. dus ook, ook al was Aisha 9 jaar, veel grappiger.
> 
> en de vroegrijp-theorie vond ik ook wel leuk trouwens...*


Niet de enige hoor. Er zijn ook islamgeleerden die hebben aangetoond dat Aisha 16, 17 was en zeer zeker geen 9. 

Dmv historische feiten kun je gemakkelijk zaken onderuithalen die er niet zijn. Dat kun je ook doen tav de visie van Jezus contra de visie van Paulus.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Arameer_ 
> *dus je hebt beide al gehad?*


Ik ben geen half christen half moslim! Ik ben een hele moslim.  :engel:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *Dit vind ik een prachtig voorbeeld van complot denken. Redelijk paranoia.
> 
> Het zijn zeker ook joden die de Palestijne zelfmoordterroristen op afstand naar Israelisch gebied sturen en te midden van een groep Joodse vrouwen en kinderen tot ontploffing brengen.
> 
> de grootste bedrijging voor de wereldvrede is het Itnationaal moslimterrorisme (Al Quaida).*


Vanuit de joden is het aangetoond dat er geen joden waren in de twin towers. Rara hoe kan dat? Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat joden er achter zaten (alhoewel je weet nooit met ze  :knipoog: ). Nee, ik denk dat de mossad of een andere organisatie op de hoogte was van de plannen van OBL..

Al Kaida noem ik geen moslims zoals ik Bush geen volgeling van Jezus kan noemen.

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Bush en OBL is 1 pot nat. Beiden maken ze misbruik van religie en van God en beiden zullen insha'Allah branden in de hel. Wist je dat Busch lid is van de vrijmetselaars beweging? Ik adviseer je de christelijke berichtgeving omtrent deze groep eens te bestuderen ----> Satan.*



Toch klopt dit niet. Voor elk mens, hoe slecht ook, is in principe vergeving. Als hij maar om genade smeekt.

Paulus werd van een vervolger een verkondiger van Jezus.

In het OT lezen we het volgende over koning Manasse (Kron. 30):

11 Daarom bracht de HEERE over hen de krijgsoversten, die de koning van Assyri had, dewelke Manasse gevangen namen onder de doornen; en zij bonden hem met twee koperen ketenen, en voerden hem naar Babel.

12 En als hij hem benauwde, bad hij het aangezicht des HEEREN, zijns Gods, ernstelijk aan, en vernederde zich zeer voor het aangezicht van den God zijner vaderen,

13 En bad Hem; en Hij liet Zich van hem verbidden, en hoorde zijn smeking, en Hij bracht hem weder te Jeruzalem, in zijn koninkrijk. Toen erkende Manasse, dat de HEERE God is.

Maar ook iemand die altijd goed geleefd heeft, kan op eigen kracht het koninkrijk Gods niet beerven. Want: Niemand komt tot de Vader dan door Mij (zegt Jezus). 

Dit Evangelie van vrij genade is de Joden wel een ergernis en de Grieken een dwaasheid, maar voor de genen die geloven een kracht Gods tot Zaligheid.

De mens is van nature veel te hoogmoedig om Gods genade aan tenemen, alleen de Heilige Geest kan ons hart bearbeiden en ons in alle Waarheid leiden.

Dus een ieder die dit Evangelie heeft gehoord en het niet doet zal met dubbele/vele slagen geslagen worden. Wees gewaarschuwd!

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Beter hemelse viagra dan kerkelijke viagra. En ik geniet liever van een maagd in het paradijs dan van een kinderkontje in de kerk. *


Kun je me de verwijzing naar dat koran vers geven...
Ik wil graag wat te lachen hebben.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *Toch klopt dit niet. Voor elk mens, hoe slecht ook, is in principe vergeving. Als hij maar om genade smeekt.
> 
> Paulus werd van een vervolger een verkondiger van Jezus.
> 
> In het OT lezen we het volgende over koning Manasse (Kron. 30):
> 
> 11 Daarom bracht de HEERE over hen de krijgsoversten, die de koning van Assyri had, dewelke Manasse gevangen namen onder de doornen; en zij bonden hem met twee koperen ketenen, en voerden hem naar Babel.
> 
> ...


2:62. Voorzeker, de gelovigen, de Joden, de Christenen en de Sabianen  wie onder hen ook in Allah en de laatste Dag geloven en goede daden verrichten, zullen hun beloning bij hun Heer ontvangen en er zal geen vrees over hen komen, noch zullen zij treuren.

De beloning, zou dat de hemel kunnen zijn?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *Toch klopt dit niet. Voor elk mens, hoe slecht ook, is in principe vergeving. Als hij maar om genade smeekt.
> 
> Paulus werd van een vervolger een verkondiger van Jezus.
> 
> *


Vergeving????

2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere Jezus...
Richteren 3:29 en hier werden ook nog eens 10.000 man geslacht....
1 Samul 6:19 en hier werden ook 50.070 mensen afgeslacht door de heere...
Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
Exodus 32:27-29 Hier kreeg hij het bevel, om iedereen zijn eigen broer, vriend en buren af te slachten waarbij er 3.000 mensen werden geslacht...
Numeri 31:18 Hier had Mozes 32.000 vrouwelijke kinderarbeiders...
Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...
Numeri 11:1 omdat mensen klaagden werden ze levend verbrandt...
Genesis 17:14 Alle onbesneden mannen moeten afgeslacht worden....
Exodus 12:29 God/Jezus de babby killer...
Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...wat is dat nou?
Klaagliederen van Jeremia 2:20 als straf moesten Vrouwen hun kinderen eten...
Ezechil 5:10 God zet aan tot Kanibalisme...zonen moeten vaders eten en andersom...
Leviticus 20:6 Iedereen die naar een waarzegger of waarzechters gaat moet afgeslacht worden...
Numeri 25:6-9 dus door 1 hoerin bracht Jezus een plaag waardoor 24.000 mensen stierven...?
Ezechil 4:12 Poepvreten aanbevolen...
Richteren 1:4 en ook hier 10.000 slachtingen....
2 Kronieken 13:17 Abia nog zo'n massa slachter die 500.000 mannen heeft afgeslacht...
Leviticus 24:14 Stenig degene die vloekt...
Hosea 14:1 Kinderen tegen de stenen verpletteren en de buiken van de zwangere vrouwen opensnijden.

Neem nu alleen de verzen waarin God/Jezus kinderen heeft koudgemaakt. Hoe kan een baby/kind om genade smeken???? En hoe rijm je dit met naastenliefde?

Wedden dat je hier niet op reageert..??!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Kun je me de verwijzing naar dat koran vers geven...
> Ik wil graag wat te lachen hebben.*


Voor het gedeelt tav de maagd in het paradijs dat kun je zelf wel vinden in de hadiths. Tav het kinderkontje in de kerk moet ik je verwijzen naar de anglicaanse kerk, vaticaan of een of ander christelijk klooster (de nonnen zijn er ook niet vies van  :knipoog: ). Grabbel maar zou ik zeggen.  :grote grijns:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_


16 En de elf discipelen zijn heengegaan naar Galilea, naar den berg, waar Jezus hen bescheiden had. 
17 En als zij Hem zagen, baden zij Hem aan; doch sommigen twijfelden. 
18 En Jezus, bij hen (de 11 discipelen) komende, sprak tot hen (de 11 discipelen), zeggende: Mij is gegeven alle macht in hemel en op aarde. 
19 Gaat dan henen, onderwijst al de volken, dezelve dopende in de Naam des Vaders, en des Zoons, en des Heiligen Geestes; lerende hen onderhouden alles, wat Ik u geboden heb 

Jezus zegt dus tegen de 11 discipelen dat zij moeten heengaan en dat zij de volken moeten leren wat zij van hem (Jezus) hebben geleerd. Jezus zegt het dus tegen zijn 11 discpelen (die ook vanzelfspreken ook zijn volgelingen waren).

Dan is mijn huiswerkvraag aan jou wie deze 11 waren cq waar stonden zij voor (maw wie vertegenwoordigden zijn)?

Heb je hier nog een antwoord op? Nee he?  :knipoog:  Want als je het echte antwoord geeft dan speel je jezelf in de kaart en dat wil je niet. Hehe..

----------


## 3musketierslady

[GLOW=darkred][GLOW=skyblue]Dit vind ik een prachtig voorbeeld van complot denken. Redelijk paranoia.

Het zijn zeker ook joden die de Palestijne zelfmoordterroristen op afstand naar Israelisch gebied sturen en te midden van een groep Joodse vrouwen en kinderen tot ontploffing brengen.

de grootste bedrijging voor de wereldvrede is het Itnationaal moslimterrorisme (Al Quaida).[/GLOW] [/GLOW] 




WAt gek dat alleen de feiten die worden opgenoemd paranoia zijn terwijl de leugens en de verzinsels die hier worden opgenoemd in deze discussie geen paranoia zijn.. Dacht het effe niet..

Om te beginnen NEe het zijn geen joden die dat doen,,
de MOSLIMS gaan uit VRIJE WIL... alhoewel ik dat heel knap vind...
Stel je voor jij bent een keizer van een land en ik kom met mijn volk jou land binnentreden en begin een beetje voor een beetje in te burgen en later krijg ik nog van de VN-VS wapens en tanken..
Maar jij bezit bijna niks.. Ik val jou aan en de kinderen en mensen op straat .. weet jij hoe dat voelt nee.. zo machteloos staan.. ieder moment kan je gedood worden terwijl je ongewapend bent..
Ik denk dat je hetzelfde of zelfs meer zou doen uit onmacht...
En alleen dat kunnen jullie zien, maar dat de phalestijnen in hun eigen huis worden aangevallen kun je niet zien..
En dat toen een ongewapende jongen van 9 of 10 wat wou gaan halen van buiten word beschoten en dat zijn vader hem beschermt en de vader beschermt de kind maar nee hoor ze schieten het kind neer en de vader laten ze leven...
Kijk nu eens naar de feiten en kijk een keer naar de arabische kanalen en niet naar de nederlandse media die alleen dingen laat zien wat ze willen laten zien en niet van beide kanten.. en dan zouden heel veel anders gaan piepen....

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door 3musketierslady_ 
> *[GLOW=darkred][GLOW=skyblue]Dit vind ik een prachtig voorbeeld van complot denken. Redelijk paranoia.
> 
> Het zijn zeker ook joden die de Palestijne zelfmoordterroristen op afstand naar Israelisch gebied sturen en te midden van een groep Joodse vrouwen en kinderen tot ontploffing brengen.
> 
> de grootste bedrijging voor de wereldvrede is het Itnationaal moslimterrorisme (Al Quaida).[/GLOW] [/GLOW] 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tegenwoordig wordt het begrip martelaar misbruikt voor en door mensen die zelfmoordaanslagen plegen (Al-Aksa martelarenbrigade). Martelaarschap is echter niet het opblazen van vrouwen en kinderen of een vliegtuig in een wolkenkrabber jagen. 

Martelaar (Engels: Martyr) is afgeleid van het Griekse marturios wat getuige betekent. Volgens de Bijbel was de diaken Stefanus de eerste christelijke martelaar (Hand. 7): 

55 Maar hij, vol zijnde des Heiligen Geestes, en de ogen houdende naar den hemel, zag de heerlijkheid Gods, en Jezus, staande ter rechter hand Gods.
56 En hij zeide: Ziet, ik zie de hemelen geopend, en den Zoon des mensen, staande ter rechter hand Gods.
57 Maar zij, roepende met grote stemme, stopten hun oren, en vielen eendrachtelijk op hem aan;
58 En wierpen hem ter stad uit, en stenigden hem; en de getuigen legden hun klederen af aan de voeten eens jongelings, genaamd Saulus.
59 En zij stenigden Stefanus, aanroepende en zeggende: Heere Jezus, ontvang mijn geest.
60 En vallende op de knien, riep hij met grote stem: Heere, reken hun deze zonde niet toe! En als hij dat gezegd had, ontsliep hij.

De in vers 58 genoemde Saulus wordt later een volgeling van Jezus en heet vanaf die tijd Paulus .Ook hij zal eens in Rome als martelaar sterven. 

In de eerste eeuwen van onze jaartelling verbreidt het christendom zich steeds verder door het Romeinse Rijk en ook daarbuiten. Onder verschillende Romeinse keizers worden de christenen heftig vervolgd, maar het bloed der martelaren blijkt het zaad van de Kerk te zijn. Hoe zwaarder de vervolgingen. hoe meer heidenen zich bekeren. De standvastigheid van de christenen dwingt alom veel respect af. Bekende: martelaren zijn Polycarpus van Smyrna, de slavin Blandina, die in 177 na Christus de martelaarsdood stierf en Perpetua en Felicitas die in 203 in de Carthago voor de wilde dieren werden gegooid.

Ook nadat het christendom staatsgodsdienst was geworden, gingen predikers onvermoeid door om het evangelie te verspreiden. Zo is het dit jaar precies 1250 jaar geleden dat Bonifatius door de heidense Friezen werd vermoord (754).

Ook anno 2004 worden de christenen wereldwijd vervolgd. Christenvervolging is zelfs de ergste schending van de mensenrechten. Velen zuchten in Noord-Koreaanse, Chinese en Arabische gevangenissen en zijn net als in de eerste eeuwen getuigen (martelaren) van Jezus.

----------


## Catholic angel

Ik heb een vraag voor de moslims.

Wat vinden jullie van een man die pedofiel is?
Wat vinden jullie van een man die anderen vervloekt,?
Wat vinden jullie van een man die slaven drijft en ze misbruikt omdat zij bezit van hem zijn?.
Wat vinden jullie van een man die leugens spreekt.

Wie van jullie moslims durft op deze vraag een antwoord te geven
En dan antwoord te geven op deze vraag?

Wat zou allah van zo'n man vinden???

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Ik heb een vraag voor de moslims.
> 
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die pedofiel is?
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die anderen vervloekt,?
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die slaven drijft en ze misbruikt omdat zij bezit van hem zijn?.
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die leugens spreekt.
> 
> Wie van jullie moslims durft op deze vraag een antwoord te geven
> ...


Probeer je standpunten wat minder heftig te brengen. Je zijn op zich goed, maar je kunt beter de positieve punten van het christendom naar voren brengen, dan de negatieve kanten van het moslim geloof.

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Vanuit de joden is het aangetoond dat er geen joden waren in de twin towers. Rara hoe kan dat?*


Er zijn geruchten dat de mossad de kapers van de toestellen in de gaten had. Of dat waar is weet ik niet, maar als Israel zijnde zou ik me zr voor dat soort lieden interesseren.

Persoonlijk vind ik het dan ook verontrustender dat er geen moslims waren in de twin towers.

Moon

----------


## Arameer

> Ik heb een vraag voor de moslims.
> 
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die pedofiel is?
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die anderen vervloekt,?
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die slaven drijft en ze misbruikt omdat zij bezit van hem zijn?.
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die leugens spreekt.
> 
> Wie van jullie moslims durft op deze vraag een antwoord te geven
> En dan antwoord te geven op deze vraag?
> ...


ik ben geen moslim maar zo'n man is niet helemaal in orde lijkt mij. toch? kunnen we het toch niet over oneens zijn lijkt me.
nee hier zijn we het allemaal over eens.

handen en voeten afhakken?

's kijken wat zijn advocaten te zeggen hebben.

----------


## Catholic angel

Zo'n man was de profeet mohammed.
En ja ik heb al de biografieen over hem bestudeerd en alles wat hij deed BEHALVE dan al die predikingen brengen over allah staat haaks op wat jezus deed.

Zo heeft hij velen slaven gedreven en het zelfs toegestaan.
Hij heeft een overspelige vrouw laten stenigen in tegenstelling tot jezus die haar niet veroordeelde. (zie bijv The passion of the christ.)
Hij zei inderdaad dat mannen hun vrouwen mogen Tuchten of te wel slaan.
En hij sliep met een meisje van negen terwijl hij vijftig was.

Wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat jezus (vrede van allah zij met hem) op alle punten beter is dan de profeet.

En de moslims mogen heel boos om mij zijn omdat ik hun profeet heb beledigd maar ik vind het te raar voor woorden dat iemand die zoiets beging een boek en religie van "vrede" zou kunnen brengen.

JEZUS HOUD VAN MOSLIMS en ook van joden van iedereen alle rassen talen en natien, zondaars, ja van alle mensen.

En hij was zeker een gentleman tegenover vrouwen iets wat mohammed mist.

Het positieve aan jezus is dat hij niemand dwingt en dat hij totaal universeel is. en dat er zoveel wegen zijn om hem van dienst te zijn.
Geloof me ik zal altijd fatsoenlijk blijven tegenover de moslims als mens anders zou ik tegen de woorden van jezus ingaan.
Maar als ik de waarheid kan verdedigen dan doe ik dat.

----------


## Ansari

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_


En zo denk je ook over profeten die eerder dan jezus vrede zij met hem kwamen?

----------


## Catholic angel

Hee ik ben mischien wel net zo erg, of even slecht als de profeet.
Het enige is dat JEZUS perfect was en zonder zonde. DUS de zoon van God
Mohammed ontkende dit.

Ja maar alle andere profeten claimden niks.

Mozes was een dienaar van God en niet eens uit geheel eigen wil.

"Heer naar mij zullen ze niet luisteren ik ben een sclechte prater, u heeft de verkeerde uit gekozen".

Ik weet niks en mischien wil ik ook niks weten van mohammed en waarom niet omdat hij volgens de bijbel de ergste zonde heeft begaan die een mens ooit zijn ziel kan aan doen.

----------


## 3musketierslady

[GLOW=darkred][GLOW=royalblue]En hij sliep met een meisje van negen terwijl hij vijftig was[/GLOW] [/GLOW] 


Zal ik jou eens wat gaan zeggen, meisjes van 9 waren 14 eeuwen geleden heel wat groter en rijper ja.. jij weet niet hoe het toen was om te beslissen...


[GLOW=darkred][GLOW=skyblue]Hij zei inderdaad dat mannen hun vrouwen mogen Tuchten of te wel slaan.[/GLOW] [/GLOW] 

DAt heb je dan verkeerd gelezen of eventueel een eigen tekst van gemaakt. want in ons godsdienst moet je heeeeeeeeeeel beleefd zijn tegen je vrouw.. en je mag alleen slaan eerder afkloppen want zo werd het genoemd toen het werd geopenbaard om belangerijke redenen (dat noem ik geen slaan want de vrouw mag geen pijn hebben, )

Eeen metgezel vroeg aan Aisha(die 9 was en tien jaar later 19 was toen de profeet overleden was) radia lahoe anha. hoe de profeet thuis was, ze antwoorde dat hij zijn huishoudelijke taken thuis deed.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *Tegenwoordig wordt het begrip martelaar misbruikt voor en door mensen die zelfmoordaanslagen plegen (Al-Aksa martelarenbrigade). Martelaarschap is echter niet het opblazen van vrouwen en kinderen of een vliegtuig in een wolkenkrabber jagen. 
> 
> Martelaar (Engels: Martyr) is afgeleid van het Griekse marturios wat getuige betekent. Volgens de Bijbel was de diaken Stefanus de eerste christelijke martelaar (Hand. 7): 
> 
> 55 Maar hij, vol zijnde des Heiligen Geestes, en de ogen houdende naar den hemel, zag de heerlijkheid Gods, en Jezus, staande ter rechter hand Gods.
> 56 En hij zeide: Ziet, ik zie de hemelen geopend, en den Zoon des mensen, staande ter rechter hand Gods.
> 57 Maar zij, roepende met grote stemme, stopten hun oren, en vielen eendrachtelijk op hem aan;
> 58 En wierpen hem ter stad uit, en stenigden hem; en de getuigen legden hun klederen af aan de voeten eens jongelings, genaamd Saulus.
> ...


Jezus/God is toch vrede en liefde??? Kun je onderstaande eens verklaren?

2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere Jezus...
Richteren 3:29 en hier werden ook nog eens 10.000 man geslacht....
1 Samul 6:19 en hier werden ook 50.070 mensen afgeslacht door de heere...
Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
Exodus 32:27-29 Hier kreeg hij het bevel, om iedereen zijn eigen broer, vriend en buren af te slachten waarbij er 3.000 mensen werden geslacht...
Numeri 31:18 Hier had Mozes 32.000 vrouwelijke kinderarbeiders...
Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...
Numeri 11:1 omdat mensen klaagden werden ze levend verbrandt...
Genesis 17:14 Alle onbesneden mannen moeten afgeslacht worden....
Exodus 12:29 God/Jezus de babby killer...
Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...wat is dat nou?
Klaagliederen van Jeremia 2:20 als straf moesten Vrouwen hun kinderen eten...
Ezechil 5:10 God zet aan tot Kanibalisme...zonen moeten vaders eten en andersom...
Leviticus 20:6 Iedereen die naar een waarzegger of waarzechters gaat moet afgeslacht worden...
Numeri 25:6-9 dus door 1 hoerin bracht Jezus een plaag waardoor 24.000 mensen stierven...?
Ezechil 4:12 Poepvreten aanbevolen...
Richteren 1:4 en ook hier 10.000 slachtingen....
2 Kronieken 13:17 Abia nog zo'n massa slachter die 500.000 mannen heeft afgeslacht...
Leviticus 24:14 Stenig degene die vloekt...
Hosea 14:1 Kinderen tegen de stenen verpletteren en de buiken van de zwangere vrouwen opensnijden.

Neem nu alleen de verzen waarin God/Jezus kinderen heeft koudgemaakt. Hoe kan een baby/kind om genade smeken???? En hoe rijm je dit met naastenliefde?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Ik heb een vraag voor de moslims.
> 
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die pedofiel is?
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die anderen vervloekt,?
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die slaven drijft en ze misbruikt omdat zij bezit van hem zijn?.
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die leugens spreekt.
> 
> Wie van jullie moslims durft op deze vraag een antwoord te geven
> ...




2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere Jezus...
Richteren 3:29 en hier werden ook nog eens 10.000 man geslacht....
1 Samul 6:19 en hier werden ook 50.070 mensen afgeslacht door de heere...
Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
Exodus 32:27-29 Hier kreeg hij het bevel, om iedereen zijn eigen broer, vriend en buren af te slachten waarbij er 3.000 mensen werden geslacht...
Numeri 31:18 Hier had Mozes 32.000 vrouwelijke kinderarbeiders...
Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...
Numeri 11:1 omdat mensen klaagden werden ze levend verbrandt...
Genesis 17:14 Alle onbesneden mannen moeten afgeslacht worden....
Exodus 12:29 God/Jezus de babby killer...
Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...wat is dat nou?
Klaagliederen van Jeremia 2:20 als straf moesten Vrouwen hun kinderen eten...
Ezechil 5:10 God zet aan tot Kanibalisme...zonen moeten vaders eten en andersom...
Leviticus 20:6 Iedereen die naar een waarzegger of waarzechters gaat moet afgeslacht worden...
Numeri 25:6-9 dus door 1 hoerin bracht Jezus een plaag waardoor 24.000 mensen stierven...?
Ezechil 4:12 Poepvreten aanbevolen...
Richteren 1:4 en ook hier 10.000 slachtingen....
2 Kronieken 13:17 Abia nog zo'n massa slachter die 500.000 mannen heeft afgeslacht...
Leviticus 24:14 Stenig degene die vloekt...
Hosea 14:1 Kinderen tegen de stenen verpletteren en de buiken van de zwangere vrouwen opensnijden.

En wat moet God hier nou van vinden???  :maf2:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *
> Persoonlijk vind ik het dan ook verontrustender dat er geen moslims waren in de twin towers.
> 
> Moon*


Die waren er wel. Nu praat je echt onzin..  :schrik:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Hee ik ben mischien wel net zo erg, of even slecht als de profeet.
> Het enige is dat JEZUS perfect was en zonder zonde. DUS de zoon van God
> Mohammed ontkende dit.
> *


Jezus zonder zonden??? Check dit maar eens;

2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere Jezus...
Richteren 3:29 en hier werden ook nog eens 10.000 man geslacht....
1 Samul 6:19 en hier werden ook 50.070 mensen afgeslacht door de heere...
Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
Exodus 32:27-29 Hier kreeg hij het bevel, om iedereen zijn eigen broer, vriend en buren af te slachten waarbij er 3.000 mensen werden geslacht...
Numeri 31:18 Hier had Mozes 32.000 vrouwelijke kinderarbeiders...
Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...
Numeri 11:1 omdat mensen klaagden werden ze levend verbrandt...
Genesis 17:14 Alle onbesneden mannen moeten afgeslacht worden....
Exodus 12:29 God/Jezus de babby killer...
Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...wat is dat nou?
Klaagliederen van Jeremia 2:20 als straf moesten Vrouwen hun kinderen eten...
Ezechil 5:10 God zet aan tot Kanibalisme...zonen moeten vaders eten en andersom...
Leviticus 20:6 Iedereen die naar een waarzegger of waarzechters gaat moet afgeslacht worden...
Numeri 25:6-9 dus door 1 hoerin bracht Jezus een plaag waardoor 24.000 mensen stierven...?
Ezechil 4:12 Poepvreten aanbevolen...
Richteren 1:4 en ook hier 10.000 slachtingen....
2 Kronieken 13:17 Abia nog zo'n massa slachter die 500.000 mannen heeft afgeslacht...
Leviticus 24:14 Stenig degene die vloekt...
Hosea 14:1 Kinderen tegen de stenen verpletteren en de buiken van de zwangere vrouwen opensnijden.

Blijkbaar ontkende Mohammed het met alle reden..  :student: 

Trouwens, waar zegt Jezus dat ie zonder zonden is? Dat heeft Jezus nooit gezegd. Dat hebben de schrijvers van de Bijbel ervan gemaakt. 

Wist je dat Jezus wijn heeft gedronken??? Dat mag niet volgens het OT..

Jezus keek naar zijn critici "met toorn " (Markus 3:5), en viel kooplui aan met een zweep (Johannes 2:15).

Hij weigerde een ziek kind te genezen , tot hij door de moeder onder druk werd gezet (Mattheus 15:22-28).

De geboorte van Jezus werd aangekondigd met vrede op aarde, ondanks dat zei Jezus, "Meent niet, dat Ik gekomen ben, om vrede te brengen op de aarde; Ik ben niet gekomen om vrede te brengen, maar het zwaard .." (Mattheus 10:34) "en die geen heeft, die verkope zijn kleed, en kope een zwaard. (Lukas 22:36) "Doch deze mijn vijanden, die niet hebben gewild, dat ik over hen koning zoude zijn, brengt ze hier, en slaat ze hier voor mij dood ." (Lukas 19:27. In een gelijkenis, maar niet afkeurend gesproken.)

En wat zei Jezus nog meer?? Lees maar;

Als u iets fouts doet met uw hand of oog, snij/trek het uit (Mattheus 5:29-30, in een seksueel verband).

----------


## Ansari

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> 
> Mozes was een dienaar van God en niet eens uit geheel eigen wil.
> 
> *


Voerden de profeten geen oorlogen?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Ansari_ 
> *Voerden de profeten geen oorlogen?*


Je moest eens weten hoeveel mensen Mozes heeft koudgemaakt, of David. En ga zo verder. 

Christenen geloven dat Jezus=God. Dan moeten ze ook eens de boeken Jozua en Richteren (over de verovering van het land en de bloedige strijd op aansporing van God) het boek Nahum (God als wreker) en Romeinen 13 (gesanctioneerd geweld van de overheid) eens doornemen.

Maar ja, dat lezen ze niet omdat ze Jezus/God als een lieve man willen zien. Jammer genoed is de werkelijkheid toch net iets anders.

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Jezus zonder zonden??? Check dit maar eens;
> 
> 2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere Jezus...
> Richteren 3:29 en hier werden ook nog eens 10.000 man geslacht....
> 1 Samul 6:19 en hier werden ook 50.070 mensen afgeslacht door de heere...
> Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
> Exodus 32:27-29 Hier kreeg hij het bevel, om iedereen zijn eigen broer, vriend en buren af te slachten waarbij er 3.000 mensen werden geslacht...
> Numeri 31:18 Hier had Mozes 32.000 vrouwelijke kinderarbeiders...
> ...



Halloooooooooooo
Dat is het oude testament 
HALOOO CONTACT dat is VOOR de tijd van jezus!!!!! heeft niets met jezus zelf te maken NOGMAALS dit zijn mensen, net als wat wij tegenwoordig van de werled maken.
Kap nou is met dat gegooi van teksten je hebt de klok wel horen luiden maar weet niet waar de klepel hangt...sorry

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Ik heb een vraag voor de moslims.
> 
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die pedofiel is?
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die anderen vervloekt,?
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die slaven drijft en ze misbruikt omdat zij bezit van hem zijn?.
> Wat vinden jullie van een man die leugens spreekt.
> 
> Wie van jullie moslims durft op deze vraag een antwoord te geven
> ...


1. Aisha was 16, 17 jaar..

2. Jezus vervloekte niet alleen, Jezus spoorde ook aan om mensen die niet in hem geloven koud te maken..

3. Jezus moedigde het slaan van slaven aan : " En die dienstknecht, welke geweten heeft den wil zijns heeren, en zich niet bereid, noch naar zijn wil gedaan heeft, die zal met vele slagen geslagen worden.." (Lukas12:47) nooit keurde hij slavernij af, maar gebruikte de meester-slaaf relatie in veel van zijn gelijkenissen. Waarom gelijkenissen gebruiken als Jezus (zoals jij ten onrechte gelooft) tegen slavernij is..??

3. Jezus vergiste zich met zijn bewering dat mosterdzaad "de kleinste van alle zaden is" (Mattheus.13:32), en dat zout zijn "smaak kan verliezen" (Mattheus 5:13).

Jezus zei, als men iemand een"dwaas" noemt, zal men strafbaar zijn door het helle vuur. (Mattheus 5:22), hijzelf echter, noemde mensen "dwazen" (Mattheus 23:17).

Wat betreft zijn eigen eerlijkheid, Jezus gaf twee tegenstrijdige opinies: " Indien Ik van Mijzelven getuig, Mijn getuigenis is niet waarachtig " (Johannes 5:31), 

" Hoewel Ik van Mijzelven getuig, zo is nochtans Mijn getuigenis waarachtig " (Johannes 8:14).

Mohammed was geen pedofiel, vervloekte zoals Jezus vervloekte (Jezus gaf zelfs aan ongelovigen te doden als zij niet onder hem wilden dienen, Mohammed gaf vrijheid in godsdienst), Jezus maakte net als Mohammed ook gebruik van slaven (was in die tijd heel normaal) en Jezus moedigde zelfs aan om slaven te slaan (iets dat Mohammed nooit heeft aangegeven), Mohammed loog niet, zijn bijnaam was de betrouwbare en hij werd zelfs meermaals door de joden gevraagd om uitspraak te doen in een geschil..

Nu heb ik een paar vragen voor jou;

wat vind je van een katholieke instantie binnen het Christendom die miljoenen mensen heeft vermoord, verkracht en vervolgd?
wat vind je van een katholieke instantie die liegt, bedriegt, steelt en manipuleert?
wat vind je van een katholieke instantie die niets heeft begrepen van de andere wang toekeren blijkens de historie?
wat vind je van een katholieke instantie die al tientallen jaren (zo niet honderden) weet heeft van sexueel misbruik binnen de eigene gelederen en niets doet om dit te stoppen en de daders hevig te straffen zoals voorgeschreven door Jezus en/of God?

Wat zou God van de Paus en zijn Vaticaan vinden..  :Confused:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Halloooooooooooo
> Dat is het oude testament 
> HALOOO CONTACT dat is VOOR de tijd van jezus!!!!! heeft niets met jezus zelf te maken NOGMAALS dit zijn mensen, net als wat wij tegenwoordig van de werled maken.
> Kap nou is met dat gegooi van teksten je hebt de klok wel horen luiden maar weet niet waar de klepel hangt...sorry*


Hallo  :zwaai: 

De God van het OT is toch de God van het NT??? Of zijn er 2 verschillende goden binnen het Christendom? *En blijkbaar weet jij niet waar het NT uit bestaat, want ik haal ook verzen aan vanuit het NT.* 

En Jezus = God toch? Dat heb jij cum suis meermaals verklaard. Welnu, als de God van het OT en de God van het NT dezelfde God is en Jezus = God, dan is het toch Jezus/God die het volgende bewerkstelligd;

2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere Jezus...
*Richteren 3:29 en hier werden ook nog eens 10.000 man geslacht....*
1 Samul 6:19 en hier werden ook 50.070 mensen afgeslacht door de heere...
*Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...*
Exodus 32:27-29 Hier kreeg hij het bevel, om iedereen zijn eigen broer, vriend en buren af te slachten waarbij er 3.000 mensen werden geslacht...
Numeri 31:18 Hier had Mozes 32.000 vrouwelijke kinderarbeiders...
*Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...*
Numeri 11:1 omdat mensen klaagden werden ze levend verbrandt...
Genesis 17:14 Alle onbesneden mannen moeten afgeslacht worden....
Exodus 12:29 God/Jezus de babby killer...
*Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...wat is dat nou?*
Klaagliederen van Jeremia 2:20 als straf moesten Vrouwen hun kinderen eten...
Ezechil 5:10 God zet aan tot Kanibalisme...zonen moeten vaders eten en andersom...
Leviticus 20:6 Iedereen die naar een waarzegger of waarzechters gaat moet afgeslacht worden...
Numeri 25:6-9 dus door 1 hoerin bracht Jezus een plaag waardoor 24.000 mensen stierven...?
Ezechil 4:12 Poepvreten aanbevolen...
*Richteren 1:4 en ook hier 10.000 slachtingen....*
2 Kronieken 13:17 Abia nog zo'n massa slachter die 500.000 mannen heeft afgeslacht...
Leviticus 24:14 Stenig degene die vloekt...
Hosea 14:1 Kinderen tegen de stenen verpletteren en de buiken van de zwangere vrouwen opensnijden.

*En nog iets, je zegt dat ik dit uit het OT heb. Dat is niet geheel waar. Lucas is volgens mij een stukje NT, of beschik jij weer over een andere Bijbel??? Mag ik vragen welke..  

Richteren, Romeinen en Openbaring zitten toch ook in het NT..*  Lees daar eens wat God/Jezus zoals voorschrijft en doet. 

ps: Blijkbaar weet jij niet waar de klepel hangt, je noemt je een katholiek en je weet niet eens waar het NT uit bestaat..  :jammer:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door isaia_ 
> *Hoi Bismilaah. Ik ben benieuwd of je hier bronnen voor kunt geven. En voor de rest vraag ik me af waarom je exact dezelfde discussie nu alweer gaat voeren met iemand anders alsof je niets geleerd hebt van onze discussie? Ik ben op dit alles al eens in gegaan. Jij studeert toch theologie? Ik vraag me af of je met deze houding afstudeert.*


Ha die Isaja.  :Smilie: 

Als je mijn reacties omtrent dit punt doorneemt in de Aisha topic (alsook andere topix) dan kun je ook lezen wat mijn bronnen zijn. Daarnaast zijn historische feiten ook goede bronnen om tot een bepaalde conclusie te komen.. Als je weet dat Kennedy was geboren in 1917 en hij pas trouwde na zijn terugkomst van de oorlog en nog onegtrouwd was toen hij lid werd van het Congres voor Boston dan kun je concluderen dat Kennedy is getrouwd in of 1953 of na 1953. Als je weet dat hij Profiles in Courage in 1955 schreef (waarvoor hij de Pullizer won) en op dat moment getrouwd was dan kun je het moment van trouwen op 1 jaar na bepalen. 

Dat is ook wat ik doe tav de leeftijd van Aisha..

Ik heb voldoende geleerd van onze discussies en ik zal tzt reageren zodra ik alles heb ingenomen. Het is nl vrij veel. Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik niet meer kan discussieren met anderen. Jouw visie is niet zijn/haar visie en vice versa.

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Die waren er wel. Nu praat je echt onzin.. *


Maar niet minder onzin dat de kwaadwillende lieden die beweren dat er geen Joden waren.

Uit de lijst van slachtoffers:
Joshua Aron, 29, New York, N.Y., USA equities trader, Cantor Fitzgerald.
Guy Barzvi, 29, New York, N.Y., USA Cantor Fitzgerald.
Joshua David Birnbaum, 24, New York, N.Y., USA assistant bond trader, Cantor Fitzgerald.
Shai Levinhar, 29, New York, N.Y., USA assistant vice president/senior technical analyst, Cantor Fitzgerald, Israeli.

Dat zijn ze lang niet allemaal, ik heb tot en met 'B' gezocht en op de nationaliteit 'Israeli'. Helaas voor het soort goedgelovige antisemieten zoals jij hebben de autoriteiten het geloof en de ethnische afkomst van de slachtoffers nooit geregistreerd.
Maar Hamid Gul, de Pakistaanse generaal die dit verhaal enkele dagen na 9/11 de wereld in bracht, heeft gelukkig wl (in die ultra korte tijd) de ethnische afkomst (dan wel het geloof) van de overlevenden weten te registreren. Knap hoor!

Altijd de Joden de schuld geven Bismillah, dat werkt. Dan hoef je nooit naar jezelf te kijken.

Moon

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Jezus zonder zonden??? Check dit maar eens;
> 
> 2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere Jezus...
> *


Bismillah, het moet niet veel gekker worden: Jezus in het Boek Samuel???????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????

Je begrijpt dat ik de rest van je post niet meer gelezen heb.

Moon

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *Maar niet minder onzin dat de kwaadwillende lieden die beweren dat er geen Joden waren.
> 
> Uit de lijst van slachtoffers:
> Joshua Aron, 29, New York, N.Y., USA equities trader, Cantor Fitzgerald.
> Guy Barzvi, 29, New York, N.Y., USA Cantor Fitzgerald.
> Joshua David Birnbaum, 24, New York, N.Y., USA assistant bond trader, Cantor Fitzgerald.
> Shai Levinhar, 29, New York, N.Y., USA assistant vice president/senior technical analyst, Cantor Fitzgerald, Israeli.
> 
> ...



2 Vraagjes aan Bismallah: 

wie heeft de Joden teruggebracht naar het heilige Land

Wie is de valse profeet uit Openbaringen 20

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Hallo 
> 
> De God van het OT is toch de God van het NT??? Of zijn er 2 verschillende goden binnen het Christendom? En blijkbaar weet jij niet waar het NT uit bestaat, want ik haal ook verzen aan vanuit het NT. 
> 
> En Jezus = God toch? Dat heb jij cum suis meermaals verklaard. Welnu, als de God van het OT en de God van het NT dezelfde God is en Jezus = God, dan is het toch Jezus/God die het volgende bewerkstelligd;
> 
> 2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere Jezus...
> Richteren 3:29 en hier werden ook nog eens 10.000 man geslacht....
> ...



ik weet heel goed wat er in het NT STAAT weet jij dat??.

Jij begrijpt alleen de bijbel niet en al zou ik het je weer heeeeeeleemaal van te voren opnieuw gaan uitleggen van hoe en wat dan begrijp je het nog niet.!

Nog n keer voor alle intelectuelen dan maar.

Het oude testament behandeld dus de geschiedenis van het JOODSE volk israel.
Voor de komst van jezus OKEE dus nog een keertje speciaal voor BISMALLAH VOOOOOOOR Jezussssss.

en ja die voerde oorlogen OH mY.

Daarna komt het nieuwe testament dus alles over jezus en die predikte juist dat je je vijand dient lief te hebben en hij zou de misdaden die jij opsomt niet goed keuren.

Bismallah pak eens wat anders, pak eens een bijbel. DWAAS. 
Natuurlijk heb ik dezelfde BIJBEL.
Ga eens in het nieuwe testament zoeken en geef mij maar eens een tekst waar jezus een vrouw laat stenigen of waar hij predikt da je mensen moet vernietigen.
Met alle respect als je niks van de bijbel begrijpt dan kan ik het ook niet helpen.

Mvg

----------


## Catholic angel

Laat maar medechristenen Bismallah begrijpt de bijbel niet.....

God en jezus en de heilige geest zijn er altijd al geweest.
en als het op aarde vrede en liefde was dan was jezus ook niet naar de aarde gekomen bismallah houd nou eens op over die teksten uit het oude testament en haal die plaat voor je kop weg en kijk naar je medemoslims hoe zij de naam van allah door het slijk halen.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Laat maar medechristenen Bismallah begrijpt de bijbel niet.....
> *


Toon dat dan aan!

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *Maar niet minder onzin dat de kwaadwillende lieden die beweren dat er geen Joden waren.
> 
> Uit de lijst van slachtoffers:
> Joshua Aron, 29, New York, N.Y., USA equities trader, Cantor Fitzgerald.
> Guy Barzvi, 29, New York, N.Y., USA Cantor Fitzgerald.
> Joshua David Birnbaum, 24, New York, N.Y., USA assistant bond trader, Cantor Fitzgerald.
> Shai Levinhar, 29, New York, N.Y., USA assistant vice president/senior technical analyst, Cantor Fitzgerald, Israeli.
> 
> ...


Kun je me de bron aangeven van je lijstje aub? 

Ik snap niet waarom je mij een antisemiet noemt, want als ik dat ben dan ben jij een nazi. Als je wil gaan schelden dan kan ik lang doorgaan hoor, en ik behoef geen wissels. 

Ik geef de joden niet de schuld. Ik zeg juist het tegenovergesteld in mijn eerdere reactie. Ben je nu werkelijk zo dom of speel je het maar..?

ps: Alles dat indruist tegen het zionistisch gedachtengoed hoeft niet per definitie antisemitisch te zijn. Jezus was een semiet en dat ben ik ook.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *Bismillah, het moet niet veel gekker worden: Jezus in het Boek Samuel???????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????
> 
> Je begrijpt dat ik de rest van je post niet meer gelezen heb.
> 
> Moon*


Jezus = God toch?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *2 Vraagjes aan Bismallah: 
> 
> wie heeft de Joden teruggebracht naar het heilige Land*


Dat kun je op allerlei manieren benatwoorden, ik neem er 2;

1. Mozes
2. Verenigde Naties





> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *
> Wie is de valse profeet uit Openbaringen 20*


In Openbaringen 20 wordt de eindtijd besproken. Je leest er enkele tekenen die ook bekend zijn in de Islam;

Volgens de Islam, is het bestaan niet oneindig en zal alles uiteindelijk uitmonden in de Oordeelsdag en het Einde der Tijden 

In de aanloop daar naartoe, zullen een aantal gebeurtenissen plaatsvinden zoals de wederkomst van Jezus - iets waar ook de Christenen in geloven - om de AntiChrist ('Dajjal/valse profeet') te verslaan in een finale strijd tussen goed en kwaad. 

De Antichrist (Dajjal) zal zelf een goddelijke status opeisen en zal de mensheid verleiden hem massaal te volgen. Vnl vrouwen zullen hem volgen. Jezus zal neerdalen ergens bij Damascus, en zal de gebeden vervoegen die geleid worden door de Imam Mahdi. Na het verslaan van de AntiChrist, zal Jezus een rijk van broederschap en vrede vestigen voor de hele wereld. Alle mensen van het Boek (Joden, Christenen en Moslims) zullen hem erkennen en hem aanvaarden: 

"Er is niemand van de mensen van het boek die niet voor zijn dood in hem zal geloven en op de opstandingsdag zal hij over hen getuige zijn." (Koran 4:159) 

Ook wat dit betreft staan Christenen en Moslims dus veel dichter bij elkaar dan velen denken. Beiden delen het uitzien naar de wederkomst van Jezus. Jezus zal ongeveer 40 jaar over de wereld regeren..  :Smilie: 

Voorafgaand aan de komst van Jezus zullen enkele gebeurtenissen plaatsvinden. Check deze site 
http://www.inter-islam.org/faith/Majorsigns.html

Daar wordt ook de Gog en Magog besproken zoals aangegeven in Openbaringen 20..  :Smilie:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *ik weet heel goed wat er in het NT STAAT weet jij dat??.
> 
> Jij begrijpt alleen de bijbel niet en al zou ik het je weer heeeeeeleemaal van te voren opnieuw gaan uitleggen van hoe en wat dan begrijp je het nog niet.!
> 
> Nog n keer voor alle intelectuelen dan maar.
> 
> Het oude testament behandeld dus de geschiedenis van het JOODSE volk israel.
> Voor de komst van jezus OKEE dus nog een keertje speciaal voor BISMALLAH VOOOOOOOR Jezussssss.
> ...


Je zegt zelf dat de God van het OT de God is van het NT en je zegt ook dat Jezus God is. Dan is de God van het OT ook Jezus. Dus pak ik op jouw verzoek de Bijbel en lees ik dat Jezus/God het volgende heeft gedaan;

2 Samul 24:15 een slachting van 70.000 mannen door de vredige heere Jezus...
Richteren 3:29 en hier werden ook nog eens 10.000 man geslacht....
1 Samul 6:19 en hier werden ook 50.070 mensen afgeslacht door de heere...
Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
Exodus 32:27-29 Hier kreeg hij het bevel, om iedereen zijn eigen broer, vriend en buren af te slachten waarbij er 3.000 mensen werden geslacht...
Numeri 31:18 Hier had Mozes 32.000 vrouwelijke kinderarbeiders...
Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...
Numeri 11:1 omdat mensen klaagden werden ze levend verbrandt...
Genesis 17:14 Alle onbesneden mannen moeten afgeslacht worden....
Exodus 12:29 God/Jezus de babby killer...
Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...wat is dat nou?
Klaagliederen van Jeremia 2:20 als straf moesten Vrouwen hun kinderen eten...
Ezechil 5:10 God zet aan tot Kanibalisme...zonen moeten vaders eten en andersom...
Leviticus 20:6 Iedereen die naar een waarzegger of waarzechters gaat moet afgeslacht worden...
Numeri 25:6-9 dus door 1 hoerin bracht Jezus een plaag waardoor 24.000 mensen stierven...?
Ezechil 4:12 Poepvreten aanbevolen...
Richteren 1:4 en ook hier 10.000 slachtingen....
2 Kronieken 13:17 Abia nog zo'n massa slachter die 500.000 mannen heeft afgeslacht...
Leviticus 24:14 Stenig degene die vloekt...
Hosea 14:1 Kinderen tegen de stenen verpletteren en de buiken van de zwangere vrouwen opensnijden.




> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Daarna komt het nieuwe testament dus alles over jezus en die predikte juist dat je je vijand dient lief te hebben en hij zou de misdaden die jij opsomt niet goed keuren.*


*En dit is uit het NT, lees maar;

Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...
Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...???

En lees Romeinen maar eens om te zien wat God/Jezus voorschrijft en wat je van hem mag doen.*

En aangezien ik die verzen niet begrijp volgens jou, leg ze dan uit..??? Waarom zegt de verdige Jezus dat mensen die niet willen dat hij koning van hen wordt voor zijn neus moeten worden doodgeslagen?? En kinderen die verpletterd worden tegen rotsen. Ik dacht dat kinderen onschuldige wezens waren en helemaal binnen het Christendom..  :Confused:  

*Wist je dat Jezus mensen sloeg? Wist je dat Jezus vloekte? Wist je dat Jezus critici met toorn aankeek? Wist je dat Jezus onderscheid maakte tussen mensen? Wist je dat Jezus het houden en zelfs het slaan van slaven aanmoedigde???*

Dat staat allemaal in de Bijbel en dat is onderkend door onafhankelijke Bijbelonderzoekers die een werkelijk plaatje tekenen unlike you een idealistisch plaatje. Ik kan je de verzen aangeven als je wil inclusief uitleg en inclusief conclusie. Zeg het maar.  :Smilie:  

ps: Grappig om te zien dat je beweert dat Jezus God is en dus ook de God is van het OT, maar als ik je aangeef wat die Jezus/God zoal heeft gedaan, je zegt dat Jezus pas voorkomt in het NT.  :grote grijns:  Jezus was toch God...??  :jammer:  

Dan ben ik benieuwd wat je te zeggen hebt over de promotie tot geweld van Jezus/God in het NT..  :tik:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Laat maar medechristenen Bismallah begrijpt de bijbel niet.....
> 
> God en jezus en de heilige geest zijn er altijd al geweest.
> en als het op aarde vrede en liefde was dan was jezus ook niet naar de aarde gekomen bismallah houd nou eens op over die teksten uit het oude testament en haal die plaat voor je kop weg en kijk naar je medemoslims hoe zij de naam van allah door het slijk halen.*


Leg die verzen dan ff uit aub.. Dat vraag ik je al zon 50 reacties lang, maar je geeft geen antwoord. En je spreekt de hele tijd over Ot, terwijl ik ook Nt verzen aangeef;

*Dit is uit het NT, lees maar;

Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...
Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...???

En lees Romeinen maar eens om te zien wat God/Jezus voorschrijft en wat je van hem mag doen.*

En aangezien ik die verzen niet begrijp volgens jou, leg ze dan uit..??? Waarom zegt de verdige Jezus dat mensen die niet willen dat hij koning van hen wordt voor zijn neus moeten worden doodgeslagen?? En kinderen die verpletterd worden tegen rotsen. Ik dacht dat kinderen onschuldige wezens waren en helemaal binnen het Christendom..  :Confused:  

*Wist je dat Jezus mensen sloeg? Wist je dat Jezus vloekte? Wist je dat Jezus critici met toorn aankeek? Wist je dat Jezus onderscheid maakte tussen mensen? Wist je dat Jezus het houden en zelfs het slaan van slaven aanmoedigde???*

Dat staat allemaal in de Bijbel en dat is onderkend door onafhankelijke Bijbelonderzoekers die een werkelijk plaatje tekenen unlike you een idealistisch plaatje. Ik kan je de verzen aangeven als je wil inclusief uitleg en inclusief conclusie. Zeg het maar.  :Smilie:  

ps: Grappig om te zien dat je beweert dat Jezus God is en dus ook de God is van het OT, maar als ik je aangeef wat die Jezus/God zoal heeft gedaan, je zegt dat Jezus pas voorkomt in het NT.  :grote grijns:  Jezus was toch God...??  :jammer:

----------


## sinclair

> Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...


Deze zin komt uit een parabel, het woord ongelovige komt zelfs niet voort in die zien.
Er staat:
En die vijanden van mij, die mensen die niet wilden dat ik koning over hen werd: brengn ze hier en steekt ze neer.
Juist daarvoor staat:
Lukas 19:26 Ik zeg u: Aan ieder die heeft, zal gegeven worden; maar aan wie niet heeft zal nog ontnomen worden;




> Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...


Het gaat hier om een zogenaamde profetes 
Izebel, er staat nergens in dat God/Jezus die vrouw gaat verkrachten.
De meeste christenen interpreteren de openbaring niet letterlijk.
Als je dat doet leest het meer als een saai Fantasy verhaal.





> En lees Romeinen maar eens om te zien wat God/Jezus voorschrijft en wat je van hem mag doen.


De brieven naar de Romeinen zijn geschreven door Paulus en bevatten geen geboden van Jezus.
Jezus heeft trouwens heel weinig geboden megegeven.


Bismilaah ik heb ook nog een vraagje.
Moslims erkennen Jezus ook als Profeet, wat was zijn echte boodschap dan.

----------


## JanMetDePet

Bismilaah, met alle respect hoor, maar volgens mij val je nog al in herhaling. Je komt steeds met hetzelfde knip en plak werk. (of ligt het aan mij?)

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door sinclair_ 
> *
> Bismilaah ik heb ook nog een vraagje.
> Moslims erkennen Jezus ook als Profeet, wat was zijn echte boodschap dan.*


Zijn echte boodschap week niet af van de voorgaande Israelitische profeten;

-eenheid van God en enkel bidden tot God
-de geboden onderhouden
-naastenliefde

De bergrede van Jezus belichaamt alles waar Jezus voor stond;


"Gelukkig zijn zij die nederig zijn, want het Koninkrijk van de hemelen is voor hen bestemd. Gelukkig zijn zij die verdriet hebben, want zij zullen getroost worden. Gelukkig zijn de zachtmoedigen, want de aarde is voor hen. Gelukkig zijn de mensen die ernaar hunkeren dat Gods wil wordt uitgevoerd, want zij zullen volkomen tevreden worden gesteld. Gelukkig zijn de mensen met een liefdevol en helpend hart, want zij zullen zelf liefde ontmoeten en hulp ontvangen. Gelukkig zijn de mensen die eerlijk en oprecht zijn, want zij zullen God zien. Gelukkig zijn de mensen die vrede brengen, want zij zullen zonen van God worden genoemd. Gelukkig zijn de mensen die vervolgd worden omdat zij Gods wil doen, want het Koninkrijk van de hemelen is voor hen. Gelukkig bent u als u beledigingen, vervolgingen, leugens en laster te verdragen krijgt omdat u bij Mij hoort.
Wees er blij om en jubel het uit! Want in de hemel ligt een geweldige beloning voor u klaar. Vroeger zijn de profeten immers ook zo vervolgd. U bent het zout dat de wereld leefbaar moet houden. Maar als u uw invloed verliest, wat moet er dan van de wereld worden? Weet u waar u dan nog goed voor bent? Om weggegooid en vertrapt te worden. U bent het licht van de wereld; een hoog gelegen stad die straalt in de nacht, kan iedereen zien. Men steekt immers geen lamp aan om er vervolgens een emmer overheen te zetten? Die lamp moet toch op een kandelaar staan en licht geven voor iedereen in huis? Laat daarom ook uw licht voor alle mensen schijnen. Als zij dan de goede dingen zien die u doet, zullen zij uw hemelse Vader eren.

Denk niet dat Ik ben gekomen om de wetten van Mozes en de woorden van de profeten opzij te schuiven. Ik ben juist gekomen om er de volle betekenis aan te geven. Ik zeg u met nadruk: Tot de hemelen en de aarde vergaan, zal nog geen letter van de wet afgedaan hebben. Alles moet eerst volbracht zijn.

Wie tegen de mensen zegt dat het niet zo nauw luistert *(en zelfs maar het kleinste gebod afschaft)* zal de kleinste zijn in het Koninkrijk van de hemelen. Maar wie zich aan Gods wetten houdt (en anderen leert dat ook te doen) zal groot zijn in dat Koninkrijk. Want Ik waarschuw u. Als uw oprechtheid niet groter is dan die van de godsdienstleraars en de Farizeers, komt u het Koninkrijk van de hemelen niet eens binnen. Vroeger zei men: Wie iemand vermoordt, moet sterven. Maar Ik ga verder. Ik zeg: Als u kwaad bent op uw broeder, wordt u veroordeeld. Als u hem uitscheldt, moet u voor God terechtstaan.

Stel dat u in de tempel voor het altaar staat om God een offer te brengen. Als u zich daar dan herinnert dat uw broeder iets tegen u heeft, moet u het offer naast het altaar laten liggen. Ga eerst naar uw broeder, maak het met hem in orde en breng daarna pas uw offer aan God. Zorg ervoor dat u het op tijd eens wordt met uw schuldeiser. Want als hij u voor het gerecht sleept, wordt u misschien wel in de gevangenis gegooid. En daar komt u pas weer uit als u de laatste cent betaald hebt.
De wet van Mozes zegt: U mag geen overspel plegen. Maar Ik zeg: Wie met begerige ogen naar een vrouw kijkt, heeft in zijn hart al overspel met haar gepleegd.

Als uw oog dus slechte begeerten in u opwekt, ruk het dan uit en gooi het weg. Want het is beter n lichaamsdeel kwijt te raken, dan zelf in de hel te worden gegooid. En als uw hand u tot verkeerde dingen brengt, hak hem dan maar af en gooi hem weg. Want het is beter n lichaamsdeel kwijt te raken, dan zelf in de hel terecht te komen. De wet van Mozes zegt: Als iemand van zijn vrouw af wil, kan hij van haar scheiden. Maar hij moet haar wel een brief meegeven, waarin staat dat zij niet langer zijn vrouw is. Maar Ik zeg: Als u zich van uw vrouw laat scheiden zonder dat zij met een andere man gemeenschap heeft gehad, drijft u haar tot overspel. En wie met een weggezonden vrouw trouwt, pleegt overspel.
In de wet van Mozes staat ook: U moet zich aan uw eed houden. Wat u voor God hebt gezworen, moet u nakomen. Maar Ik zeg: Zweer nooit! Zeg niet: Ik zweer bij de hemel, want de hemel is de troon van God. Of: Ik zweer bij de aarde, want de aarde is Gods voetenbank. Of: Ik zweer bij Jeruzalem, want dat is de stad van de grote koning. Zeg ook niet: Ik zweer bij mijn hoofd, want u kunt niet n haar wit of zwart maken. Houdt u aan uw woord. Ja is ja en nee is nee. Als u uw woorden kracht bijzet door een eed, klopt er iets niet.

De wet van Mozes zegt: Wie iemand een oog uitsteekt, moet daarvoor boeten met zijn eigen oog. Wie iemand een tand uit de mond slaat, moet daarvoor boeten met een tand uit zijn eigen mond. Maar Ik zeg u: Vergeld geen kwaad met kwaad. Als iemand u een klap op de ene wang geeft, keer hem dan ook uw andere wang toe.

Als u voor het gerecht wordt gebracht en uw hemd moet afstaan, geef dan ook uw mantel. Als iemand u dwingt iets een kilometer te dragen, draag het dan twee kilometer. Als iemand u iets vraagt, geef het hem. En als iemand iets van u wil lenen, weiger het dan niet.

Er wordt gezegd: Houd van uw vrienden en haat uw vijanden. Maar Ik zeg: Houd ook van uw vijanden! En bid voor wie u vervolgen! Als u dat doet, bent u echt zonen van uw hemelse Vader. Want Hij geeft het licht van de zon aan goede en slechte mensen. Hij laat het regenen voor schuldigen en onschuldigen. Als u alleen maar houdt van mensen die ook van u houden, krijgt u geen beloning. Dat doen zelfs bedriegers. Als u alleen maar vriendelijk bent voor uw vrienden, doet u niets bijzonders. Dat doet immers iedereen. Wees volmaakt, zoals ook uw hemelse Vader volmaakt is.

Let erop dat u uw goede werken niet doet om bij de mensen op te vallen. Anders krijgt u geen beloning van uw hemelse Vader. Wanneer u een arme iets geeft, bazuin het dan niet rond. Dat doen de huichelaars. Het gaat hen erom iedereen in de synagoge en op straat te laten zien hoe goed zij zijn. Zij willen door de mensen geprezen worden. Daarmee hebben zij hun beloning al. Als u goed voor iemand bent, houd het dan geheim. Laat uw linkerhand niet weten wat uw rechterhand doet. Uw Vader kent alle geheimen. Hij zal u ervoor belonen.

Nu iets over het bidden. Wees niet zoals de huichelaars; die bidden zo dat iedereen het kan horen en zien, op de hoek van de straat en in de synagoge. Zij hebben hun beloning al. Als u bidt, moet u dat ergens doen waar u helemaal alleen bent. Doe de deur achter u dicht en bid in het geheim tot uw Vader. En uw Vader, Die al uw geheimen kent, zal u belonen. Als u bidt, doe dat dan niet langdradig en met zinloze woorden, zoals de andere volken doen. Want die denken dat hun gebeden worden verhoord als zij veel woorden gebruiken. Vergeet niet dat uw Vader precies weet wat u nodig hebt, al voor u Hem erom vraagt! Bid daarom dit gebed: 

Onze Vader in de hemel, wij eren Uw heilige naam. Laat Uw Koninkrijk spoedig komen. Laat Uw wil op de aarde worden gedaan, net zoals in de hemel. Geef ons vandaag het eten dat wij nodig hebben. Vergeef ons onze zonden, zoals wij anderen hun zonden vergeven. Laat ons niet in verleiding komen, maar verlos ons van de kwade machten. Want het Koninkrijk is van U en alle kracht en glorie tot in de eeuwigheid. Amen.
Als u de mensen vergeeft wat zij verkeerd hebben gedaan, zal uw hemelse Vader ook u vergeven wat u verkeerd hebt gedaan. Maar als u hen niet vergeeft, zal uw hemelse Vader ook u niet vergeven.

Nu iets over het vasten. Als u vast, doe dat dan niet opvallend zoals de huichelaars. Want die proberen, door er somber en onverzorgd uit te zien, de mensen te laten weten dat zij vasten. Dat is dan ook de enige beloning die zij ooit ervoor krijgen. Maar als u vast, zorg dan dat u er verzorgd uitziet. Dan zal niemand vermoeden dat u honger hebt, behalve uw Vader, Die ieders geheim kent. Hij zal u belonen.

Verzamel op aarde geen kostbaarheden, want die vergaan of worden gestolen. U kunt beter kostbaarheden in de hemel verzamelen. Die zullen nooit vergaan en nooit worden gestolen. Als uw rijkdom in de hemel ligt, zal uw hart daar ook naar uitgaan. Het oog is de lamp van het lichaam. Als uw oog open en gezond is, leeft u in het licht. Maar als uw oog verduisterd is, leeft u in het donker. Het is niet de bedoeling dat het in uw innerlijk donker wordt. Dat zou verschrikkelijk zijn. U kunt niet voor twee heren tegelijk werken. Want u krijgt een hekel aan de een en gaat van de ander houden of omgekeerd. Zo kunt u ook niet God dienen en tegelijk uw hart op het geld zetten. 

Ik geef u deze raad: Maak u geen zorgen over eten, drinken en kleren. Uw leven is belangrijker dan het voedsel! En uw lichaam is belangrijker dan kleding! Let eens op de vogels. Die maken zich geen zorgen over wat zij moeten eten. Zij hoeven niet te zaaien of te oogsten of te bewaren, want God geeft hun wat zij nodig hebben. U bent Hem toch meer waard dan de vogels! Al die zorgen maken uw leven geen dag langer. Waarom zou u zich zorgen maken over kleding? Kijk eens naar de bloemen in het veld. Die staan daar te bloeien zonder zich druk te maken. En toch zag koning Salomo, met al zijn pracht en praal, er niet zo mooi uit als zij. Als God zo goed zorgt voor de bloemen (die vandaag in het veld staan en morgen weg zijn) zal Hij dan niet nog veel beter voor u zorgen? Wat hebt u toch weinig vertrouwen in Hem! Maak u dus geen zorgen over wat u zult eten of aantrekken. Met dat soort dingen vullen de ongelovigen hun leven. Uw hemelse Vader weet heel goed wat u allemaal nodig hebt. Geef God en Zijn Koninkrijk de hoogste plaats in uw leven. Hij zal dan in alles voor u zorgen. Maak u geen zorgen voor de dag van morgen. Ook morgen zal God u weer geven wat u nodig hebt. Leef dus gewoon bij de dag.

Spreek geen oordeel uit over andere mensen; dan zullen die ook over u geen oordeel uitspreken. Want zoals u anderen behandelt, zult u zelf behandeld worden.

Waarom maakt u zich druk over een splinter in het oog van uw broeder, terwijl u niet eens merkt dat in uw eigen oog een balk zit? Hoe kunt u dan zeggen: Kom, ik zal die splinter even uit uw oog halen.? Met die balk in uw eigen oog ziet u immers niets? Hoe kunt u dan uw broeder helpen? Huichelaar! Zorg eerst dat die balk uit uw eigen oog weg is. Dan ziet u tenminste wat u doet, als u die splinter uit het oog van uw broeder haalt. 

Geef de dingen van God niet aan de vijanden van God. Zorg ervoor dat zij geen vat op u krijgen. Gooi geen parels voor de zwijnen. Zij zullen de parels vertrappen, zich omdraaien en u aanvallen. Bid en u zult ontvangen wat u bidt. Zoek en u zult vinden wat u zoekt. Klop en de deur zal voor u worden opengedaan. Want ieder die bidt, ontvangt. Wie zoekt, vindt. En voor wie klopt, gaat de deur open. Als uw zoon u om een brood vraagt, geeft u hem dan een steen? En als hij u om een vis vraagt, geeft u hem dan een slang? Natuurlijk niet! Al bent u slecht, u geeft uw kinderen wat goed is. Hoeveel te meer zal uw hemelse Vader het goede geven aan wie Hem erom vragen. Doe voor anderen wat u graag voor uzelf gedaan wilt hebben. Dat is in het kort wat Mozes en de profeten hebben gezegd."

Amien ya Rabbi l3alamien..  :Smilie: 

ps: Alles wat Jezus deed en niet deed vormde zijn boodschap. Hij bad (zoals moslims vandaag de dag bidden), hij vastte, hij bezocht de synagoge, hij was besneden, at kosjer/halal voedsel (en zeer zeker geen varkensvlees) en hij leefde als een dienaar van God.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door JanMetDePet_ 
> *Bismilaah, met alle respect hoor, maar volgens mij val je nog al in herhaling. Je komt steeds met hetzelfde knip en plak werk. (of ligt het aan mij?)*


Als sommige mensen niet kunnen lezen of eerder niet willen lezen dan is het gevolg een herhaling van mijn woorden. Katholieke engel geeft aan dat Jezus = God en dat de God van het OT de God is van het NT, dan is Jezus/God niet zo vredig als zij denkt gezien de massaslachtingen van Jezus/God. Daarop antwoordt ze dat Jezus niet voorkomt in die verzen omdat Jezus pas in het NT voorkomt. Wat een logica zeg..  :Confused: 

Dus of Jezus is geen God, of Jezus is niet zo vredig als christenen geloven of het OT en NT kloppen voor geen letter. Als moslim ga ik uit van het eerste; Jezus is geen God..  :Smilie: 

Voorts geef ik aan dat niet alleen in het OT wordt opgeroepen tot moord en doodslag etc.. Ook het NT zit er vol van. In Lucas geeft Jezus aan wat er met mensen moet gebeuren als zij niet willen dat hij hun koning wordt. En dan laat ik andere geweldverzen maar buiten beschouwing op dit moment (om niet in herhaling te vallen  :knipoog: )

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> Zijn echte boodschap week niet af van de voorgaande Israelitische profeten;
> 
> -eenheid van God en enkel bidden tot God
> -de geboden onderhouden
> -naastenliefde
> 
> De bergrede van Jezus belichaamt alles waar Jezus voor stond;
> 
> ...


Bron? 

Oftewel, komt dit bovenstaande uit de Koran?! Zo ja, dan begrijp ik niet waarom jij zo moeilijk doet over het Vader-Zoon principe van de Christenen. 


Alle dingen zijn Mij overgegeven door mijn Vader en niemand kent de Zoon dan de Vader, en niemand kent de Vader dan de Zoon en wie de Zoon het wil openbaren. (Matthes 11:27)


Niemand heeft ooit God gezien; de eniggeboren Zoon, die aan de boezem des Vaders is, die heeft Hem doen kennen. (Johannes 1:18)


Dit nu is het eeuwige leven, dat zij U kennen, de enige waarachtige God, en Jezus Christus, die Gij gezonden hebt. (Johannes 17:3)


We zien een God die niet alleen boven ons staat als hemelse Vader, maar ook bij ons is in Christus (Immanuel), en in ons is door de Heilige Geest.

God is de Vader, Alpha en Omega.
Verder is het zinloos om tot God te spreken, want dat kun je alleen tot een antropomorf, zelfgeschapen beeld, dat je nooit antwoord geeft. Het is voldoende om te luisteren naar Hem, als Hij spreekt door middel van zijn Zoon, de Logos, je innerlijke stem, je geweten, die alles weet, altijd gelijk heeft en vanzelfsprekend is.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *Bron? 
> 
> Oftewel, komt dit bovenstaande uit de Koran?! Zo ja, dan begrijp ik niet waarom jij zo moeilijk doet over het Vader-Zoon principe van de Christenen. 
> 
> Alle dingen zijn Mij overgegeven door mijn Vader en niemand kent de Zoon dan de Vader, en niemand kent de Vader dan de Zoon en wie de Zoon het wil openbaren. (Matthes 11:27)
> 
> Niemand heeft ooit God gezien; de eniggeboren Zoon, die aan de boezem des Vaders is, die heeft Hem doen kennen. (Johannes 1:18)
> 
> ...


Ik snap niet wat jouw verzen te maken hebben met de bergrede van Jezus. 

En ik wil wel antwoord geven op je vraag; qua beeldspraak is God de Vader en Jezus de zoon, zoals God de Vader is voor de gehele menseheid en de mensen zijn kinderen. Christenen nemen dit letterlijk.. Zoon van God worden tal van mensen genoemd in de Bijbel. Een zoon van God betekent een geliefde van God. Iemand die geliefd is bij God zoals het geval is bij Zijn boodschappers.

Daarnaast heb je niet gereageerd op mijn reactie aan jou. Of zag je in dat je wel heel nauw de bocht nam met alle gevolgen van dien..?  :grote grijns:

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Als sommige mensen niet kunnen lezen of eerder niet willen lezen dan is het gevolg een herhaling van mijn woorden. Katholieke engel geeft aan dat Jezus = God en dat de God van het OT de God is van het NT,*


Dat is dus de fout die je steeds weer blijft maken: je denkt dat het logisch moet zijn. Het is geen wiskunde!

Moon

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Dat kun je op allerlei manieren benatwoorden, ik neem er 2;
> 
> 1. Mozes
> 2. Verenigde Naties
> 
> *


1.klopt ( 3500 jaar gelden).

Je tweede antwoord, de VN, is een slap antwoord, want wie de Bijbel er naast houdt, ziet dat dit een profetie is, die door God zelf vervuld is. Zie bijv. Jer. 31 en Rom. 11.

Een groot aantal, met name protestantse, theologen hebben altijd geloofd in de terugkeer van de Joden naar Israel, ook toen dat bijzonder onwaarschijnlijk leek en er vaak meewarig over gedaan werd. 

Zo scheef Th. a Brakel rond 1700 in zijn Redelijke Godsdienst een hoofdstuk over de terugkeer van de Joden. Dit was ongeveer 200 jaar voor Herzl Judenstaat. Het is niet moeilijk om nog vele andere theologen te vinden, die dit lang voor 1948 geleerd hebben.

Maar wij, jij en ik, hebben de vervulling van deze profetie gezien. Het is daarom ook zo dwaas om je tegen Israel te verzetten, want dan verzet je je tegen God zelf. Daarom zijn alle pogingen van de Arabische landen ook tot mislukken gedoemd. 

Voor mij persoonlijk is de vervulling van deze profetie een sterk bewijs voor de waarheid van de schrift.


DE REDELIJKE GODSDIENST


Deel III

Hoofdstuk 6


Van de Kerk des Nieuwen Testaments
vanaf de geboorte van Jezus Christus
tot op de Openbaring van Johannes.

OVER DE BEKERING VAN ISRAL


Het komen tot hun vaderland
XXXII. Nu is nog overig deze vraag: Of de Joodse natie uit alle gewesten van de wereld, en van onder alle volkeren van de aarde, waaronder zij verstrooid zijn, wederom bij elkander vergaderd zullen worden, en in het land Kanan en alle die landen aan Abraham beloofd, zullen komen en wonen, en Jeruzalem herbouwd zal worden?
Wij geloven, dat het geschieden zal. Maar wij ontkennen, dat de tempel herbouwd zal worden, dat daarin de vorige wijze van godsdienst gepleegd zal worden, die vr Christus komst voorbeeldende was, alsof die alsdan nbeeldende zou zijn; dat Isral dan het gebied over de ganse wereld hebben zal, en dergelijke dingen, die de Joden zich verbeelden en sommige Christenen dromen. Maar dat zij een republiek op zichzelf zullen zijn onder de allerwijste, goedaardigste en heerlijkste regering; dat Kanan uitnemend vruchtbaar zal zijn, en de inwoners uitstekend Godzalig zullen leven, en dat zij zullen uitmaken een gedeelte van de heerlijke staat der kerk van de duizend jaren, welke in Openbaring 20 voorzegd is. 

Wij zullen ons hier niet uitbreiden om iedere plaats te beschermen tegen de uitvluchten, die men maken kon, alsof die teksten spraken van de verlossing uit Babel, omdat die gemakkelijk uit de antwoorden, nu op die uitvluchten gegeven, opgemaakt kunnen worden, als men de teksten aandachtig inziet en met de staat van hun herstel uit Babel vergelijkt.

Wij bewijzen dit uit de twee verhandelde teksten, Jes. 61:1﷓9,  XXIX 29 en Jer. 39:31﷓40,  XXX, die wij tegen de uitvluchten hebben verdedigd, en welke uitdrukkelijk zeggen, dat de Joden wederom in hun land zullen komen, dat de verwoeste plaatsen en Jeruzalem zullen herbouwd worden. Ziet hierbij ook deze teksten:

XXXIII. Deut. 30:1: Wanneer al deze dingen over u zullen gekomen zijn, ... - namelijk: dat de ganse aarde zij zwavel en zout der verbranding; die niet bezaaid zal zijn, en geen spruit zal voortgebracht hebben, noch enig kruid daarin zal opgekomen zijn, gelijk de omkering van Sodom, volgens Deut. 29:23; wat in de Babylonische gevangenis niet is geschied, het land bleef vruchtbaar en werd bebouwd; maar zodanig is Kanan geweest na de verwoesting van Jeruzalem, en 't is bijkans nog zo ... Zo zult gij het weder ter harte nemen, onder alle volken waarheen u de Heere, uw God, gedreven heeft. Vs. 2, En gij zult u bekeren tot den Heere, uw God ... met uw ganse hart en met uw ganse ziel - dat nch in de wederkering van Babel, nch daarna geschied is.- Vs. 3, En de Heere, uw God, zal uw gevangenis wenden en Zich uwer ontfermen; En Hij zal u weder vergaderen uit alle de volken, waarheen u de Heere, uw God, verstrooid had. Vs. 4, Al waren uw verdrevenen aan het einde des hemels, van daar zal u de Heere, uw God. vergaderen, en van daar zal Hij u nemen. Vs. 5, En de Heere, uw God, zal u brengen in het land, dat uw vaderen erfelijk bezeten hebben, en gij zult dat erfelijk bezitten, en Hij zal u weldoen, en zal u vermenigvuldigen boven uwe vaderen. 
Dat is geheel niet geschied n de Babylonische gevangenschap. Die tijden hebben niet geleken bij de tijden van David, Salomo en andere koningen. Er was een gedurige strijd en overheersing van buiten, en daar waren gedurige beroeringen van binnen. Vs. 6, En de Heere, uw God, zal uw hart besnijden en het hart van uw zaad, om den Heere, uwen God, lief te hebben met uw ganse hart en met uw ganse ziel, opdat gij leeft. Omdat deze dingen zeker aan Isral geschieden zullen, en zij nch naar lichaam, nch naar ziel geschied zijn, n de Babylonische gevangenschap, zo is dan nu nog zodanige bekering naar de ziel en zodanig herstel in Kanan te verwachten.

XXXIV. Amos 9:14, 15. En Ik zal de gevangenis van mijn volk Isral wenden, en zij zullen de verwoeste steden herbouwen ... En Ik zal ze in hun land planten; en zij zullen niet meer worden, uitgerukt uit hun land, dat Ik hunlieden gegeven heb, zegt de Heere, uw God. 
Doch, na de Babylonische gevangenis hebben ze het land maar vijfhonderd jaar bezeten, en zijn toen daar uitgerukt tot op deze dag. Derhalve is dit nog wederom te verwachten.

XXXV. Ezech. 37:21,... Ik zal de kinderen Israls halen uit het midden der heidenen, waarheen zij getogen zijn, en zal hen vergaderen van rondom en brengen hen in hun land. Vs. 22 .... En zij zullen allen tezamen een enigen Koning tot Koning hebben. Na Babel hebben ze zelfs geen koning gehad. Vs. 24, En Mijn knecht David (Christus) zal Koning over hen zijn, en zij zullen allen tezamen n Herder hebben. En zij zullen in Mijn rechten wandelen, en Mijn inzettingen bewaren en die doen. Vs. 25, En zij zullen wonen in het land, dat Ik Mijn knecht Jakob gegeven heb, waarin uw vaders gewoond hebben; ja, daarin zullen zij wonen, zij en hun kinderen en hun kindskinderen tot in eeuwigheid; en Mijn knecht David zal hunlieder vorst zijn tot in eeuwigheid. 
Dit is na de Babylonische gevangenschap aan Isral niet geschied, nch naar de ziel, nch naar 't lichaam. Het zou geschieden in de dagen van de Messias, n Zijn komst, waarna de Joden het land Kanan niet bewoond hebben, van geslacht tot geslacht. Maar het land is verwoest en zij zijn verstrooid. Derhalve zal de tijd nog eens komen.

XXXVI. Jes. 62:1﷓4, Om Sions wil zal Ik niet zwijgen, en om Jeruzalems wil zal Ik niet stil zijn; totdat hare gerechtigheid voortkome als een glans, en haar heil als een fakkel, die brandt. En de heidenen zullen uw gerechtigheid zien, en alle koningen uw heerlijkheid; en gij zult met een nieuw naam genoemd worden, welke des Heeren mond uitdrukkelijk noemen zal. En gij zult een sierlijke kroon zijn in de hand des Heeren, en een koninklijke hoed in de hand uws Gods. Tot u zal niet meer gezegd worden: De verlatene, en tot uw land zal niet meer gezegd worden: het verwoeste. Maar gij zult genoemd worden: Mijn lust is aan haar; en uw land: het getrouwde; Want de Heere heeft een lust aan u, en uw land zal getrouwd worden. 
Isral wordt z op deze dag genoemd en is de verlatene, en hun land het verwoeste. Daarom kan dat niet gezegd worden van hen n de Babylonische gevangenschap, in welken tijd Isral ook niet in die heerlijken staat, die hier gemeld wordt, geweest is. Derhalve zal die nog komen.

XXXVII. Zach. 2:4, ... Jeruzalem zal dorpswijze bewoond worden, vanwege de veelheid der mensen en der beesten. Zach. 12:6, ... En Jeruzalem zal nog blijven in hare plaats te Jeruzalem. Vs. 8, Te dien dage zal de Heere de inwoners van Jeruzalem beschutten, en die, die onder hen struikelen zou, zal te dien dage zijn als David, enz. Zach. 14:10. ...En zij (Jeruzalem) zal verhoogd en bewoond worden in haar plaats. Vs. 11, En zij zullen daarin wonen, en er zal geen verbanning meer zijn, want Jeruzalem zal zeker wonen.
Jeruzalem is na de Babylonische gevangenschap in zo'n staat niet geweest, is nu ten enenmale verwoest, het is nu verbannen. Daarom past het niet op de wederkering uit Babel, maar op een tijd, die nog komen zal. 

Uit al deze teksten blijkt klaarblijkelijk, dat de Joodse natie nog wederom zal bekeerd worden, en in haar land Kanan komen en dat bewonen. 

Uitvlucht 1
XXXVIII. Uitvlucht 1. Alle die bovenverhaalde teksten spreken van de heerlijken staat der Kerk in het Nieuwe Testament en al die uitdrukkingen moeten van geestelijke zaken verstaan worden, maar niet van de bekering der Joden en van hun herstel in Kanan. 
Antwoord: dat wordt gezegd, maar niet bewezen. Bij iedere schriftplaats is wel nadrukkelijk getoond, dat ze spreken van Isral, en wat hun wedervaren zal, n naar ziel en ook naar lichaam.
Tegenwerping. Danil 9:26, En een volk des vorsten, hetwelk komen zal, zal de stad en het heiligdom verderven, en zijn einde zal zijn met een overstromenden vloed, en tot het einde toe zal er krijg zijn, en vastelijk besloten verwoestingen. Vs. 27 ... En over den gruwelijken vleugel zal een verwoester zijn, ook tot de voleinding toe, die vastelijk besloten zijnde, zal uitgestort worden over den verwoeste. Hier wordt gezegd, dat er vastelijk besloten verwoestingen zullen zijn tot het einde toe. Dus zal de Joodse natie niet wederom bekeerd worden, en in Kanan komen om dat te bezitten.

Antwoord. De engel Gabril maakt aan Danil bekend niet alleen de verlossing uit Babel, maar ook de tijd, wanneer de Messias in Kanan geboren zou worden, lijden en sterven. En hoe het met de Joden in Kanan gaan zou; gedurig zou daar krijg zijn. Totdat Jeruzalem tot de grond toe verwoest zou zijn, welke vast besloten, en daarom ook zeker komen zou. Hier wordt niet gesproken wat nog aan de Joodse natie en aan Jeruzalem n haar verwoesting geschieden zou. Maar wat aan haar verwoesting zou vrgaan, en wat haar kort na de dood van Christus zou overkomen: krijg tot het einde. Niet het einde van de wereld, maar van Jeruzalem, de krijg zou niet eerder ophouden, totdat Jeruzalem schrikkelijk verwoest zou zijn door de Romeinen. In welke verwoesting de krijg, bij Jeruzalems einde, zou eindigen. Zodat deze tekst niet tegenspreekt de bekering der Joden en hun herstel in hun land.

Onze oefeningen en plichten hieromtrent

XXXIX. De bekering der Joodse natie en haar herstel in Kanan hebben wij niet voorgesteld om dat alleen te weten, en om daarin als een stof van beschouwing te eindigen. Maar opdat wij daarnevens werkzaam zouden zijn in het oefenen van verscheidene plichten.
1.	Ziet daarin aandachtig de onveranderlijkheid van het verbond Gods met Abraham en zijn zaad opgericht. Dat God, niettegenstaande al hun zonden en hardnekkigheid daarin, Zijn belofte niet breekt en niet n van alle die goede woorden, tot hen gesproken, op de aarde zal laten vallen. Verheerlijkt God daarin en wordt daardoor gesterkt in de onveranderlijkheid van het verbond der genade en Zijn beloften, die God zeker aan u, gelovigen, zal vervullen, en verwacht ze in het geloof met lijdzaamheid.

2.	Veracht de Joodse natie niet. Rom. 11:18, En roemt niet tegen de takken. Die natuurlijke takken zijn van die olijfboom, waarin gij, als takken van een wilde olijfboom, tegen de natuur ingent zijt. Vs. 20, Zijt niet hooggevoelende, maar vreest. 
(a)	Zij zijn genoeg veracht van de onbekeerden.
(b)	Zij zijn in hetzelfde verbond met Abraham, hun vader. 
(c)	Zij zijn beminden om der vaderen wil, Rom. 11:28. Laat dan de liefde der toegenegenheid tot hen uitgaan. Zij zijn kinderen des verbonds. Hand. 3:25.
(d)	Zij zullen nog eens wederom bekeerd worden, en een heerlijk en heilig volk zijn boven alle volkeren op de aarde. Daarom acht ze, eert ze, lieft ze.

3.	Hebt medelijden met hun staat, die zo zeer ellendig is naar het lichaam, zijnde tot verachting en versmaadheid onder alle volkeren, een rechtvaardig oordeel van God over hen, wegens de verwerping van Christus. En nog ellendiger zijn zij naar de ziel, hatende de Heere Jezus, de ware Messias, met een boosaardige haat; levende zonder de ware godsdienst, ja hebbende een godsdienst die naar geen [ware] godsdienst gelijkt, en vergenoegen zich nochtans wonderlijk in dezelve. Zodat ze in een toestand leven, waarin zij niet zalig kunnen worden, maar niet dan de eeuwige verdoemenis te verwachten hebben.

4.	Bidt voor hun bekering. Hoe hebben zij gebeden, om de bekering der heidenen! Hoe verblijdden zij zich in de profetien, dat de heidenen nog eens zouden bekeerd worden! Doet gij dan ook zo voor hun bekering; want gij kunt dat in het geloof bidden, omdat zij zeker nog bekeerd zullen worden.

5.	Toont door een heilig leven, dat u wandelt in de voetstappen van hun vader Abraham. Het leven van veel zogenaamde Christenen ergert hen en houdt hen af van het geloof in Christus. Zij weten niet, immers zeer weinig, dat er onder de Christenen nog velen zijn, die Jehovah, de God Israls vrezen en liefhebben. Vertoont dan het beeld van de Heere Jezus door een heilige wandel, opdat zij er van overtuigd mogen worden; of het hen nog tot jaloersheid verwekken mocht. Neemt soms de gelegenheden waar om vriendelijk met hen te spreken, en uw toegenegenheid tot hen aan hen bekend te maken, alsook dat u nog hun herstel in Kanan verwacht. Spreekt onder de naam van Messias van de Heere Jezus; spreekt van de verschrikkelijkheid der zonde en van de eeuwige verdoemenis, op de zonde volgende, en toont dat aan, indien u kunt, uit de Schriften van het Oude Testament.

6.	Toont aan hen, dat de mens uit de werken niet gerechtvaardigd kan worden voor God, en dat al hun doen hen niet rechtvaardigen kan. Toont hen uit het Oude Testament dat de Messias met Zijn dood de zonden zou voldoen, de mens met God verzoenen en zielen bekeren. Dat bewijzende uit Jesaja 53; Jesaja 61; Danil 9. Misschien zou u nog n behouden. In elk geval hebt u uw plicht gedaan, en 't zal uw ziel vermaken, dat u het gedaan hebt. Maar wacht u zeer zorgvuldig van twisten, om hen geen gelegenheid van lasteren te geven, en uzelf te krenken door hun smaadreden. 
Hun nationale bekering zal in onze dagen niet komen, maar zij zal nog komen. De Heere zal het op Zijn tijd, snellijk doen komen. 

De Heere zij zijn oude volk genadig! Och, dat de Verlosser uit Sion kwame, en de goddeloosheid afwendde van Jakob! Dan zou zich Isral verblijden en de Heidenen zouden juichen en gezamenlijk zouden ze de Heere eer en heerlijkheid en dankzegging geven. Halleluja!

----------


## Tofele Moon

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Kun je me de bron aangeven van je lijstje aub?*


Geen idee, ik kwam de lijst tegen na even googlen op 'victims list twin towers'




> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Ik snap niet waarom je mij een antisemiet noemt,*


Antisemiet is eenieder die bereid is onmiddelijk iedere roddel te geloven zolang Joden er maar slecht van af komen, ergens de schuld van krijgen enz.




> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *want als ik dat ben dan ben jij een nazi.*


Tot nu toe ben ik alleen door Joden voor Nazi uitgescholden, er zit vooruitgang in de wereld.




> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Ik geef de joden niet de schuld. Ik zeg juist het tegenovergesteld in mijn eerdere reactie. Ben je nu werkelijk zo dom of speel je het maar?*


Nee nou wordt-ie mooi! Je zegt doodleuk dat het vanuit de Joden al bewezen is dat er geen Joden in de Twin Towers waren ten tijde van de aanslagen. Een verhaal dat door een Pakistaanse generaal is verzonnen en uitsluitend wordt gebruikt door Arabieren teneinde Israel en de Joden de schuld te geven van die aanslagen. En dan geef je ze toch niet de schuld?




> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *ps: Alles dat indruist tegen het zionistisch gedachtengoed hoeft niet per definitie antisemitisch te zijn.*


Ja, en dus...?




> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Jezus was een semiet en dat ben ik ook.*


Jij bent net zomin semiet als ik...

Moon

----------


## sinclair

Bismilaah,

Volgend stukje heb je duidelijk benadrukt in de bergrede.




> Wie tegen de mensen zegt dat het niet zo nauw luistert (en zelfs maar het kleinste gebod afschaft) zal de kleinste zijn in het Koninkrijk van de hemelen. Maar wie zich aan Gods wetten houdt (en anderen leert dat ook te doen) zal groot zijn in dat Koninkrijk. Want Ik waarschuw u. Als uw oprechtheid niet groter is dan die van de


Maar in het hele stuk maakt Jezus een duidelijk onderscheid tussen de wetten van God en die van Mozus:





> De wet van Mozes zegt: Wie iemand een oog uitsteekt, moet daarvoor boeten met zijn eigen oog. Wie iemand een tand uit de mond slaat, moet daarvoor boeten met een tand uit zijn eigen mond. Maar Ik zeg u: Vergeld geen kwaad met kwaad. Als iemand u een klap op de ene wang geeft, keer hem dan ook uw andere wang toe.







> n de wet van Mozes staat ook: U moet zich aan uw eed houden. Wat u voor God hebt gezworen, moet u nakomen. Maar Ik zeg: Zweer nooit! Zeg niet: Ik zweer bij de hemel, want de hemel is de troon van God. Of: Ik zweer bij de aarde, want de aarde is Gods voetenbank. Of: Ik zweer bij Jeruzalem, want dat is de stad van de grote koning. Zeg ook niet: Ik zweer bij mijn hoofd, want u kunt niet n haar wit of zwart maken. Houdt u aan uw woord. Ja is ja en nee is nee. Als u uw woorden kracht bijzet door een eed, klopt er iets niet.


Dus er is wel degelijk een verschil tussen de wetten van Mozus en die van Jezus.

Het is daarom dat ik zo'n twijfels heb bij de islam.
Hoe kan Mohammed de profeet van God zijn als hij de regels verbreekt van Jezus?

Wat Mohammed deed is toch totaal in tegenspraak met :




> Maar Ik zeg u: Vergeld geen kwaad met kwaad. Als iemand u een klap op de ene wang geeft, keer hem dan ook uw andere wang toe.


Want uiteindelijk ging hij toch zelf gaan vechten?

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Ik snap niet wat jouw verzen te maken hebben met de bergrede van Jezus.*


* 

Hebben ze ook niet, ik plaatste deze enkel met betrekking tot je onvermogen om te begrijpen hoe de relatie God/Jezus door de christenen begrepen moet worden.






En ik wil wel antwoord geven op je vraag; qua beeldspraak is God de Vader en Jezus de zoon, zoals God de Vader is voor de gehele menseheid en de mensen zijn kinderen.


So far, So good,





Christenen nemen dit letterlijk.. 
Zoon van God worden tal van mensen genoemd in de Bijbel. Een zoon van God betekent een geliefde van God. Iemand die geliefd is bij God zoals het geval is bij Zijn boodschappers.


Onvolledig
Nogmaals: We zien een God die niet alleen boven ons staat als hemelse Vader, maar ook bij ons is in Christus (Immanuel), en in ons is door de Heilige Geest.

God is de Vader, Alpha en Omega.
Verder is het zinloos om tot God te spreken, want dat kun je alleen tot een antropomorf, zelfgeschapen beeld, dat je nooit antwoord geeft. Het is voldoende om te luisteren naar Hem, als Hij spreekt door middel van zijn Zoon, de Logos, je innerlijke stem, je geweten, die alles weet, altijd gelijk heeft en vanzelfsprekend is.

God, de Vader/Moeder is alomvatend, zonder begin of eind, ongrijpbaar, onbenoembaar.






Daarnaast heb je niet gereageerd op mijn reactie aan jou. Of zag je in dat je wel heel nauw de bocht nam met alle gevolgen van dien..? 


*Bedoel je jouw waslijst?
Beste Bismillah daar ben je 60 jaar te laat mee, de enigste die daar een voor jouw oren bevredigend antwoord op willen geven zijn de zwartkousen (streng gereformeerde) of de Jehova's getuigen!

Of wilde je mij verleiden tot het plaatsen van een nog langere lijst van ellende uit de Koran?!

Zou je zo vriendelijk willen zijn om zoals ik eerder vroeg de bronvermelding van jouw bergrede van Jezus nog te geven. Oftewel komt dit uit de Koran?

----------


## Catholic angel

> [i]
> 
> Lukas 19:27 iedere ongelovige moet je afslachten...
> Openbaring 2:22-23 Jezus/God gaat die vrouw verkrachten, en slacht haar kinderen...
> Psalmen 137:9...verpletter de kinderen tegen de rotsen...???
> 
> En lees Romeinen maar eens om te zien wat God/Jezus voorschrijft en wat je van hem mag doen.[/b]
> 
> [/B]


ZUCHT sommige mensen hebben geen oren,

Nog n maal Is het God die dit deed of is dit zijn straf??? voor iets wat mensen deden??????


Openbaringen 2 :22-23
Ik zal haar op het ziekbed werpen en groot onheil over haar brengen over diegen die onthucht met haar bedrijven, ("") ook zal ik haar kinderen doden...EHM waar staat verkrachten????? zelf verzonnen bismalah oh nee jij heb geen bijbel sorry!.

Luister het gaat hier om een straf voor een inrechtvaardige...Straf ALLAH dan niet?.

Okee bismalah

ALLAH en MOHAMMED hebben de twin towers doen instoreten en het is hun schuld, en alle islamtische ellende komt door hen????

Vind je dit een absurde bewering???

----------


## opmerker

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *
> God, de Vader/Moeder is alomvatend, zonder begin of eind, ongrijpbaar, onbenoembaar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedoel je jouw waslijst?
> Beste Bismillah daar ben je 60 jaar te laat mee, de enigste die daar een voor jouw oren bevredigend antwoord op willen geven zijn de zwartkousen (streng gereformeerde) of de Jehova's getuigen!
> ...


Beste Sjaen,

Ik heb een zwartenkousen achtergrond en ik vind het niet schriftuurlijk om God als Vader/Moeder voor te stellen.

God is Onze Vader, zoals in het allervolmaakste gebed.

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *Beste Sjaen,
> 
> Ik heb een zwartenkousen achtergrond en ik vind het niet schriftuurlijk om God als Vader/Moeder voor te stellen.
> 
> God is Onze Vader, zoals in het allervolmaakste gebed.*


Dit is een apart topic waard, helaas heb ik overdag de komende weken geen tijd om daar dieper op in te gaan, te druk helaas!

Voor Bismilaah: http://infolink-islam.de/Main/Dutch/...belenkoran.htm

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *Dat is dus de fout die je steeds weer blijft maken: je denkt dat het logisch moet zijn. Het is geen wiskunde!
> 
> Moon*


Dat het geen wiskunde is, dat weet ik. Maar christenen zullen met mij beamen dat er maar 1 God is. Christenen beweren dat Jezus de incarnatie van God is op aarde. Christenen zeggen dat Jezus God is (en mens). Dan is de God die besproken wordt in het OT ook Jezus. Het is niet mijn logica maar de logica van christenen.

Als je beweert dat Jezus God is, dan moet je ook kunnen toegeven dat je overal waar in het OT God/Heere staat je Jezus mag lezen. Maar dat past natuurlijk niet het straatje dat christenen voor Jezus hebben uitgestippeld. Christenen spreken zich dus op dit punt zwaar tegen. En als je beweert dat Jezus vermoord is dan moet hij aldus de geschriften uit het OT een valse profeet zijn. Toetst en behoudt het goede zegt de Bijbel. Dan doe ik ook.. 

Wij moslims beweren ook dat de God van Het OT dezelfde God als waar Jezus over sprak. Wij geloven dat Jezus geen God is, enkel Zijn boodschapper. Zoon van God zien we niet als iets letterlijks. Het feit dat christenen Jezus als de letterlijke zon van God zien frappeert mij vnl omdat zij Adam ook niet als letterlijke zoon van God beschouwen. Jezus was zonder vader geboren, wel Adam zonder vader en zonder moeder.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door opmerker_ 
> *
> 
> Maar wij, jij en ik, hebben de vervulling van deze profetie gezien. Het is daarom ook zo dwaas om je tegen Israel te verzetten, want dan verzet je je tegen God zelf. Daarom zijn alle pogingen van de Arabische landen ook tot mislukken gedoemd. 
> 
> *


Ik verzet me niet tegen Israel, dus je ziet spoken. Ik ben wel tegen bezetting en tegen martelingen en verkrachtingen en vernedringen en mishandelingen door sommige joden die geloven beter te zijn dan hun arabische broeders. Daarnaast ben ik ook tegen Palestijnse zelfmoordaanslagen. Ik wie liever een Palestijnse en Israelitische staat naast elkaar waar de burgers vredig met elkaar kunnen leven zonder bang voor elkaar te zijn. Dat is mi niet onmogelijk.

Joodse schriftgeleerden hebben meermaals aangegeven dat de joden nog niet mogen terugkeren naar hun land. Eerst moet er het een en andere gebeuren. Ik dacht verschijning van de Messias (terugkomst Jezus).

----------


## Catholic angel

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Dat het geen wiskunde is, dat weet ik. Maar christenen zullen met mij beamen dat er maar 1 God is. Christenen beweren dat Jezus de incarnatie van God is op aarde. Christenen zeggen dat Jezus God is (en mens). Dan is de God die besproken wordt in het OT ook Jezus. Het is niet mijn logica maar de logica van christenen.
> 
> Als je beweert dat Jezus God is, dan moet je ook kunnen toegeven dat je overal waar in het OT God/Heere staat je Jezus mag lezen. Maar dat past natuurlijk niet het straatje dat christenen voor Jezus hebben uitgestippeld. Christenen spreken zich dus op dit punt zwaar tegen. En als je beweert dat Jezus vermoord is dan moet hij aldus de geschriften uit het OT een valse profeet zijn. Toetst en behoudt het goede zegt de Bijbel. Dan doe ik ook.. 
> 
> Wij moslims beweren ook dat de God van Het OT dezelfde God als waar Jezus over sprak. Wij geloven dat Jezus geen God is, enkel Zijn boodschapper. Zoon van God zien we niet als iets letterlijks. Het feit dat christenen Jezus als de letterlijke zon van God zien frappeert mij vnl omdat zij Adam ook niet als letterlijke zoon van God beschouwen. Jezus was zonder vader geboren, wel Adam zonder vader en zonder moeder. *


Je pakt nu precies een punt waarop christenen en moslims Juist verschillend zijn.

Je moet jezus zo zien en let goed op wat de bijbel hier over zegt en waar het evangelie mee begint.

Pak een bijbel als je deze hebt 
Johannes 1 vers 1 In den beginne was het woord en het woord was bij God en het woord WAS God.

Nu komt het moeilijke 
Jezus is het vlees geworden woord van God...Hij was volkomen perfect en zuiver zoals God de vader elk mens had bedoeld te zijn.
Maar door de zonde val zijn wij daar uit gevallen.

Als de mens zuiver was gebleven dus perfect dan had jezus ook niet naar de aarde gekomen.

Wij geloven dat er inderdaad n God is.

Maar wij noemen hem vader God de vader.
Jezus is hoe je het ook bekijkt zijn zoon, van mijn part noem je het zijn zakenpartner .
De helige geest is de geest van God.

Bismallah jij moet n ding goed gebrijpen dat de omschrijving van God en allah dus zijn karakter verschilllend is in de bijbel.

Christenen hebben een relatie een intieme persoonlijke relatie met God en God gaat deze aan met de mens.

Allah is in feite een andere god omdat deze zich boven de mens begeeft en je maar de hemel laat verdienen.

Jezus is niet God de vader en God de vader is schepper van de hemel en aarde.
Nu moet je voor altijd begrijpen dat het oude testament gaat over het perspectief God de vader en schepper (zeg maar zoals jullie allah zien).

Jezus daalde dus af naar het mensdom, Hij werd 100% mens en werd dus sterfelijk.
Maar zijn geest was zuiver en dus God.
Begrijp je het nog
Dus fysiek was hij mens maar zijn geest was God de zoon.

Mischien suisen je oren maar je zal het mischien niet begrijpen of willen begrijpen.

Het enige wat jij probeerde was jezus en God de misdaden in de schoenen te schuiven voor wat mensen elkaar aandeden.
Dan mag ik ook allah de schuld geven voor alle ellende die plaatsneemt in de naam van islam en zeggen dat de islam hiervoor verantwoordelijk is.

Mag ik je uitdagen om eerst een keer de evangelien van jezus te lezen voordat je een oordeel klaar hebt.
(ik lees tenslotte ook de koran).

Ik weet zeker dat als je weet waar de bijbel over praat je anders naar de koran gaat kijken.

----------


## Catholic angel

BISMILAAH

Ik heb een uitdaging voor je 
(ook andere moslims)

Kun je antwoord geven op de volgende vraag

Je kent jezus als profeet he?
Hoe kom je volgens deze profeet jezus in het koninkrijk der hemelen dan?.
Zoals je dat zo mooi kan verwoorden elders waarop je anwtoord geeft wat jezus de moslims leert...

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> 
> Pak een bijbel als je deze hebt 
> Johannes 1 vers 1 In den beginne was het woord en het woord was bij God en het woord WAS God.
> 
> *


God kan niet verzocht worden door het kwade (Jacobus 1:13)
Jezus werd verzocht door het kwade (Satan) (Lucas 4:1-13)

Jezus sliep
God slaap nooit (Psalmen 121:4)

Dus Jezus = God klopt niet..  :Smilie: 

Tav Johannes het volgende (want dat wist je blijkbaar niet);

Geen enkele onafhankelijke geleerde ziet dit werk als het werk van Johannes, de zoon van Zebedeus, die volgens RH Charles, Alfred Loisy, Robert Eisler ea geleerden door Grippa de eerste in het jaar 44 na Chr werd onthoofd, lang voordat het 4e evangelie werd geschreven. Moderne Bijbelgeleerden twijfelen niet alleen aan de echtheid van de visie van de schrijvers die in het evangelie is uitgedrukt, maar ook aan de woorden die men is de mond van Jezus heeft gelegd. (dit noemt men blasfemie)

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *Geen idee, ik kwam de lijst tegen na even googlen op 'victims list twin towers'*


Vreemd, ik kan niet zoeken op Israeli.. Hoe heb je dat gedaan als ik vragen mag?




> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *
> Antisemiet is eenieder die bereid is onmiddelijk iedere roddel te geloven zolang Joden er maar slecht van af komen, ergens de schuld van krijgen enz.*


Volgend jouw woordenboekd misschien, maar niet volgens de woordenboek die ik hanteer; Vandale. Daarnaast kan ik er weinig aandoen dat joden Jezus hebben willen koudmaken. Zijn eigen mensen nota bene. Mozes en zijn volk was daarentegen weer een genot om over te lezen. Ook joods, weet je wel..  :knipoog: . Anne Frank is om te janken zo verdrietig. Zo kan ik doorgaan.




> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *
> Tot nu toe ben ik alleen door Joden voor Nazi uitgescholden, er zit vooruitgang in de wereld.*


Halleluja!




> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *
> Nee nou wordt-ie mooi! Je zegt doodleuk dat het vanuit de Joden al bewezen is dat er geen Joden in de Twin Towers waren ten tijde van de aanslagen. Een verhaal dat door een Pakistaanse generaal is verzonnen en uitsluitend wordt gebruikt door Arabieren teneinde Israel en de Joden de schuld te geven van die aanslagen. En dan geef je ze toch niet de schuld?*


Ik geef ze niet de schuld dat ze achter die aanslagen zitten.. Goed lezen Toffe Maan!!  :plet:  




> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *
> Ja, en dus...?*


Uit jouw bewoordingen haal ik het tegenovergestelde..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  





> _Geplaatst door Tofele Moon_ 
> *
> Jij bent net zomin semiet als ik...
> 
> Moon*


Mijn voorouders komen uit Jemen en zijn volbloed Arabisch. Arabieren stammen zoals je ongetwijfeld uit de historie heb vernomen van 1 van de 3 zonen van Abraham te weten Sem. Dat geldt ook voor de joden, beide dus semieten. Zoals Arabisch, Hebreeuws en Aramees (taal van Jezus) semitische talen zijn.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door sinclair_ 
> *Bismilaah,
> Maar in het hele stuk maakt Jezus een duidelijk onderscheid tussen de wetten van God en die van Mozus:*


Absoluut!! Jezus was wat dat betreft strenger dan Mozes. Lees maar;

*De wet van Mozes zegt: U mag geen overspel plegen. Maar Ik zeg: Wie met begerige ogen naar een vrouw kijkt, heeft in zijn hart al overspel met haar gepleegd.*

Van Mozes mocht je geen overspel plegen (anders straf). Jezus gaf aan dat als je met begerige ogen kijkt al overspel pleegt.

*Wie tegen de mensen zegt dat het niet zo nauw luistert (en zelfs maar het kleinste gebod afschaft) zal de kleinste zijn in het Koninkrijk van de hemelen. Maar wie zich aan Gods wetten houdt (en anderen leert dat ook te doen) zal groot zijn in dat Koninkrijk.*

Hier spreekt Jezus direct over Paulus, die de wetten volledig afschafte en met hem zijn volgelingen genaamd christenen.. Zoals je weet houden die zich namelijk niet meer aan de wetten van God, alleen aan 1 wet van Jezus te weten naastenliefde. Maar ook dit gebod van Jezus is verkeerd begrepen vanuit het oogpunt van Jezus tav de visie van het Paulinisctisch Christendom. 

Jezus zegt voorts tav de mensen die in hem een overtreder van de wetten zagen;

*Meent niet dat Ik ben gekomen om de wetten van Mozes en de woorden van de profeten opzij te schuiven. Ik ben juist gekomen om er de volle betekenis aan te geven. Ik zeg u met nadruk: Tot de hemelen en de aarde vergaan, zal nog geen letter van de wet afgedaan hebben. Alles moet eerst volbracht zijn.*

Als dit geen klinklare taal is weet ik het niet meer.  :denk:  





> _Geplaatst door sinclair_ 
> *
> Dus er is wel degelijk een verschil tussen de wetten van Mozus en die van Jezus.*


Wat zweren betreft wellicht. Jezus wil de mensen eerlijke maken door je gewoon te houden aan je woord omdat je je woord heb gegeven en niet omdat je gezworen hebt. Een nobel streven lijkt me en geenszins het argument om de wetten van God aan je laars te lappen zoals Paulus deed en zoals Jezus aangaf *niet te doen*





> _Geplaatst door sinclair_ 
> *
> Het is daarom dat ik zo'n twijfels heb bij de islam.
> Hoe kan Mohammed de profeet van God zijn als hij de regels verbreekt van Jezus?*


Dat kan ik ook omdraaien naar jou toe. Keer de andere wang toe is iets wat bijv. het Vaticaan nimmer heeft begrepen gezien de ontwikkelingen in de geschiedenis. 

Daarnaast is de andere wang toekeren door Jezus gepredikt naar mijn mening gebaseerd op vergeving en niet zo zeer letterlijk te noemen. Jezus bekeek critici immers met toorn, vervloekte een boom en joeg met een zweep kooplui uit de tempel etc etc. Inderdaad, Jezus was een en al vrede en barmhartigheid maar vnl tegen gelovigen en tav zwakkeren en armen. Als je de Bijbel bestudeert dan kun je ook opmerken dat Jezus hard was tegen de hypocriete schriftgeleerden.

Jezus verbrak ook een aantal regels van God opgesteld in het OT. Maakt dat hem een valse profeet? Bij God, nee!! Jezus voerde enkele hervormingen in, maar hield zich aan de wetten van God. En al helemaal de godsdienstige wetten; vasten, kosjer voedsel, gebed, besnijdenis etc.

Oog om oog tand om tand staat letterlijk in de Bijbel. En de Thora is iets waar Jezus uit gepredikt heeft. Hij heeft niet gezegd schrappen die vers. Ook Mohammed heeft vergeving boven vergelding geplaatst waarbij je als slachtoffer het recht hebt om terug te slaan bij onrecht. Vergeef je de dader dan is jouw beloning bij God ongelooflijk groot. Maar je hebt altijd je rechten als slachtoffer, deze staan beschreven in de Koran, in de Thora en zijn besproken door Jezus.





> _Geplaatst door sinclair_ 
> *
> Wat Mohammed deed is toch totaal in tegenspraak met :
> Want uiteindelijk ging hij toch zelf gaan vechten?*


Nadat hij en zijn volgelingen zijn vernederd, hun moeders zijn doodgemarteld, hun huizen en grond in beslag is genomen en ga zo verder. Mohammed ging trouwens pas vechten toen zijn volgelingen en vnl Hamza (zijn oom) aandring op het feit dat de Mekkaanse elite hun eigendommen wilden verkopen aan een Syrische karavaan. Mohammed sprak zijn mensen toen aan;

'Vecht, maar vecht met in Gods zin. Vecht tegen degene die tegen u vecht. Doe vrouwen geen kwaad, of kinderen of ouderen! Laat kreupelen ongemoeid. Als ook de man werkend op het veld. Hak geen bomen om en val alleen aan wie u aanvalt. Verdrijf ze van de plaatsen waar ze u verdreven en neem in acht dat vervolging erger is dan slachting. En als zij ophouden, laat dan de oorlog eindigen. Want God bemint niet degene die oorlog begint.'

 :Smilie: 

ps: Als ik jou op straat tegenkom en ik geef je zonder aanleiding een klap dan ga je me echt geen andere wang geven.. Dat zegt genoeg geloof ik over die uitspraak van Jezus.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *Hebben ze ook niet, ik plaatste deze enkel met betrekking tot je onvermogen om te begrijpen hoe de relatie God/Jezus door de christenen begrepen moet worden.*


Ik weet precies hoe de relatie Jezus God bij christenen ligt. Maar of deze relatie op die manier standhoudt tav de werjkelijkheid, dat betwijfel. Waarbij ik mijn twijfel overigens uit vanuit de Bijbel.






> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *
> So far, So good,*


So far so good, maar wel contra de visie van het Christendom.







> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *
> Onvolledig
> Nogmaals: We zien een God die niet alleen boven ons staat als hemelse Vader, maar ook bij ons is in Christus (Immanuel), en in ons is door de Heilige Geest.*


Jezus is geen God (zie bewijzen die ik daarvoor heb geleverd vanuit nota bene de Bijbel). Jezus heeft zijn zogenaamde goddelijkheid met klem ontkend (zie bewijzen die ik aarvoor heb geleverd uit nota bene de Bijbel). Jezus is een mens en geen God. Jezus is zoals hijzelf zegt (ook in de Bijbel) een profeet, een gezant, een boodschapper van God. 

Ik weet natuurlijk dat christenen in Jezus God zien zodat God dichter bij de mensen lijkt/is, maar dat is niet nodig. Er is een arab gezegde dat luidt: God is dichter bij de mensen dan de vissen bij het water. Als je hart openstelt voor God dan voel je Zijn aanwezigheid, dat is als je oprecht bent (zoals Jezus, Mozes en Mohammed aangeven). Daar hoef je echt geen goddelijkheid voor toe te kennen aan Jezus. Niet nodig..




> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *
> God is de Vader, Alpha en Omega.
> Verder is het zinloos om tot God te spreken, want dat kun je alleen tot een antropomorf, zelfgeschapen beeld, dat je nooit antwoord geeft. Het is voldoende om te luisteren naar Hem, als Hij spreekt door middel van zijn Zoon, de Logos, je innerlijke stem, je geweten, die alles weet, altijd gelijk heeft en vanzelfsprekend is.
> 
> God, de Vader/Moeder is alomvatend, zonder begin of eind, ongrijpbaar, onbenoembaar.*


Dat God spreekt dmv Zijn boodschappers dat ben ik met je eens. Maar God spreekt ook in Zijn hele creatie. In de geboorte van een kind. In hoe bijen honing maken. God spreekt ook als je de vogels hoort in de ochtend waarbij de blauwe lucht je een glimlach toewerpt. En ik geloof wel dat je tot God kunt spreken. Je hoort Hem niet antwoorden, maar je voelt het wel. Zoals Jezus zei; het gebed van een rechtvaardige vermag veel.. 






> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *
> Bedoel je jouw waslijst?
> Beste Bismillah daar ben je 60 jaar te laat mee, de enigste die daar een voor jouw oren bevredigend antwoord op willen geven zijn de zwartkousen (streng gereformeerde) of de Jehova's getuigen!*


Grapjas, je weet dondersgoed wat ik bedoel. Of ga je nu de vermoorde onschuld spelen? Dan adviseer ik je toch wat toneellesjes te nemen hoor want dit is ronduit amateuristisch te noemen..  :wijs:  

ps: eniger dan enig bestaat niet  :knipoog: 





> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *
> Of wilde je mij verleiden tot het plaatsen van een nog langere lijst van ellende uit de Koran?!*


Ten eerste sprak ik niet over ellende binnen de Bijbel maar over wetenswaardigheden over God/Jezus. Ten tweede is de Bijbel even gewelddadig zo niet gewelddaiger dan de Koran. Zo zul je in de Koran geen vers aantreffen waarin wordt aangemaand tot het doden van ongelovigen/homosexuelen. De Bijbel staat er vol van. Zo kan ik een hele lange lijst afgaan.





> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *
> Zou je zo vriendelijk willen zijn om zoals ik eerder vroeg de bronvermelding van jouw bergrede van Jezus nog te geven. Oftewel komt dit uit de Koran?*


Nee, komt niet uit de Koran en het komt ook niet van Paulus zoals je zelf ongetwijfeld kunt concluderen.  :tover:

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *ZUCHT sommige mensen hebben geen oren,
> 
> Nog n maal Is het God die dit deed of is dit zijn straf??? voor iets wat mensen deden??????*


In sommige verzen slacht God/Jezus de mensen af als straf en in in sommige verzen doen mensen dat. Maar de meeste verzen die ik aangeef is het God/Jezus die aanzet tot de dood als straf.





> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Openbaringen 2 :22-23
> Ik zal haar op het ziekbed werpen en groot onheil over haar brengen over diegen die onthucht met haar bedrijven, ("") ook zal ik haar kinderen doden...EHM waar staat verkrachten????? zelf verzonnen bismalah oh nee jij heb geen bijbel sorry!.*


22 Zie, Ik werp haar te bed, en die met haar overspel bedrijven, in grote verdrukking, zo zij zich niet bekeren van hun werken. 
23 En haar kinderen zal Ik door den dood ombrengen; en al de Gemeenten zullen weten, dat Ik het ben, Die nieren en harten onderzoek. En Ik zal ulieden geven een iegelijk naar uw werken. 

Dat kun je eruit concluderen zoals je ziet. En in vers 23 wordt aangegeven dat haar kinderen door God/Jezus worden omgebracht.

dan is mijn vraag; wat hebben onschuldige kleine kinderen misdaan om te worden vermoord? Wat is er gebeurd met vergeving en naastenliefde???






> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *
> Luister het gaat hier om een straf voor een inrechtvaardige...Straf ALLAH dan niet?.*


Tuurlijk straft God. Maar God straft geen kleine kinderen of baby's, althans niet zoals boven staat weergegeven in de Bijbel. Daar geloof ik niet in. En dan nog, waar is het stukje vergeving gebleven en dan helemaal tav kinderen? Wat hebben kleine kinderen misdaan om te worden gedood? Enkel en alleen omdat hun moeder een hoer was?

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door sjaen_ 
> *Dit is een apart topic waard, helaas heb ik overdag de komende weken geen tijd om daar dieper op in te gaan, te druk helaas!
> 
> Voor Bismilaah: http://infolink-islam.de/Main/Dutch/...belenkoran.htm*


Zoals ik al eerder zei kan ik vanuit de Bijbel God een ander beeld geven dan de Koran waarbij het beeld van de Koran beter uitkomt. Het feit dat jouw artikel met het gegeven aan komt zetten dat God in de Koran verder staat van de mens dan God in de Bijbel is voor mij reden genoeg om het artikel buitenspel te laten. Er zijn tal van islamitische sites waar eenzulke propaganda wordt geplakt zodat de God van de Bijbel een bep. etiket op te plakken tav de Koran. Dat is fout..

Ik gaf de verzen aan vanuit de Bijbel waarin God mensen als straf doodt om aan te geven dat Jezus geen God is en om aan te geven dat Jezus ook straft en om aan te geven dat God ook straft. Net zoals aangegeven in de Koran. De andere wang toekeren is mi een beeldspraak van Jezus en kan niet tot het uiterste worden uitgevoerd. Trouwens, zon belangrijke uitspraak als christenen over die uitspraak beweren is blijkbaar ontgaan bij zoveel miljoenen christenen als je de geschiedenis er op na leest. Daar zie ik echt oog om om oog tand om tand politiek. Niet eens, meer dan vaak oog om nagel.  :Confused:

----------


## Catholic angel

Bismilaah kun je aub nog antwoord geven op mijn vraag?.

Hoe komt iemand volgens de "profeet" jezus in de hemel.

----------


## Bismilaah

> _Geplaatst door Catholic angel_ 
> *Bismilaah kun je aub nog antwoord geven op mijn vraag?.
> 
> Hoe komt iemand volgens de "profeet" jezus in de hemel.*


In elk geval niet door te doen wat Paulus jullie heeft wijsgemaakt en zeeeeker niet wat de Paus jullie vandaag de dag wijsmaakt.  :grote grijns: 

Zoals ik al zei is de bergrede een perfecte blijk van Jezus van hoe je in het paradijs kan komen;

"Gelukkig zijn zij die nederig zijn, want het Koninkrijk van de hemelen is voor hen bestemd. Gelukkig zijn zij die verdriet hebben, want zij zullen getroost worden. Gelukkig zijn de zachtmoedigen, want de aarde is voor hen. Gelukkig zijn de mensen die ernaar hunkeren dat Gods wil wordt uitgevoerd, want zij zullen volkomen tevreden worden gesteld. Gelukkig zijn de mensen met een liefdevol en helpend hart, want zij zullen zelf liefde ontmoeten en hulp ontvangen. Gelukkig zijn de mensen die eerlijk en oprecht zijn, want zij zullen God zien. Gelukkig zijn de mensen die vrede brengen, want zij zullen zonen van God worden genoemd. Gelukkig zijn de mensen die vervolgd worden omdat zij Gods wil doen, want het Koninkrijk van de hemelen is voor hen. Gelukkig bent u als u beledigingen, vervolgingen, leugens en laster te verdragen krijgt omdat u bij Mij hoort.
Wees er blij om en jubel het uit! Want in de hemel ligt een geweldige beloning voor u klaar. Vroeger zijn de profeten immers ook zo vervolgd. U bent het zout dat de wereld leefbaar moet houden. Maar als u uw invloed verliest, wat moet er dan van de wereld worden? Weet u waar u dan nog goed voor bent? Om weggegooid en vertrapt te worden. U bent het licht van de wereld; een hoog gelegen stad die straalt in de nacht, kan iedereen zien. Men steekt immers geen lamp aan om er vervolgens een emmer overheen te zetten? Die lamp moet toch op een kandelaar staan en licht geven voor iedereen in huis? Laat daarom ook uw licht voor alle mensen schijnen. Als zij dan de goede dingen zien die u doet, zullen zij uw hemelse Vader eren.

Denk niet dat Ik ben gekomen om de wetten van Mozes en de woorden van de profeten opzij te schuiven. Ik ben juist gekomen om er de volle betekenis aan te geven. Ik zeg u met nadruk: Tot de hemelen en de aarde vergaan, zal nog geen letter van de wet afgedaan hebben. Alles moet eerst volbracht zijn.

Wie tegen de mensen zegt dat het niet zo nauw luistert *(en zelfs maar het kleinste gebod afschaft)* zal de kleinste zijn in het Koninkrijk van de hemelen. Maar wie zich aan Gods wetten houdt (en anderen leert dat ook te doen) zal groot zijn in dat Koninkrijk. Want Ik waarschuw u. Als uw oprechtheid niet groter is dan die van de godsdienstleraars en de Farizeers, komt u het Koninkrijk van de hemelen niet eens binnen. Vroeger zei men: Wie iemand vermoordt, moet sterven. Maar Ik ga verder. Ik zeg: Als u kwaad bent op uw broeder, wordt u veroordeeld. Als u hem uitscheldt, moet u voor God terechtstaan.

Stel dat u in de tempel voor het altaar staat om God een offer te brengen. Als u zich daar dan herinnert dat uw broeder iets tegen u heeft, moet u het offer naast het altaar laten liggen. Ga eerst naar uw broeder, maak het met hem in orde en breng daarna pas uw offer aan God. Zorg ervoor dat u het op tijd eens wordt met uw schuldeiser. Want als hij u voor het gerecht sleept, wordt u misschien wel in de gevangenis gegooid. En daar komt u pas weer uit als u de laatste cent betaald hebt.
De wet van Mozes zegt: U mag geen overspel plegen. Maar Ik zeg: Wie met begerige ogen naar een vrouw kijkt, heeft in zijn hart al overspel met haar gepleegd.

Als uw oog dus slechte begeerten in u opwekt, ruk het dan uit en gooi het weg. Want het is beter n lichaamsdeel kwijt te raken, dan zelf in de hel te worden gegooid. En als uw hand u tot verkeerde dingen brengt, hak hem dan maar af en gooi hem weg. Want het is beter n lichaamsdeel kwijt te raken, dan zelf in de hel terecht te komen. De wet van Mozes zegt: Als iemand van zijn vrouw af wil, kan hij van haar scheiden. Maar hij moet haar wel een brief meegeven, waarin staat dat zij niet langer zijn vrouw is. Maar Ik zeg: Als u zich van uw vrouw laat scheiden zonder dat zij met een andere man gemeenschap heeft gehad, drijft u haar tot overspel. En wie met een weggezonden vrouw trouwt, pleegt overspel.
In de wet van Mozes staat ook: U moet zich aan uw eed houden. Wat u voor God hebt gezworen, moet u nakomen. Maar Ik zeg: Zweer nooit! Zeg niet: Ik zweer bij de hemel, want de hemel is de troon van God. Of: Ik zweer bij de aarde, want de aarde is Gods voetenbank. Of: Ik zweer bij Jeruzalem, want dat is de stad van de grote koning. Zeg ook niet: Ik zweer bij mijn hoofd, want u kunt niet n haar wit of zwart maken. Houdt u aan uw woord. Ja is ja en nee is nee. Als u uw woorden kracht bijzet door een eed, klopt er iets niet.

De wet van Mozes zegt: Wie iemand een oog uitsteekt, moet daarvoor boeten met zijn eigen oog. Wie iemand een tand uit de mond slaat, moet daarvoor boeten met een tand uit zijn eigen mond. Maar Ik zeg u: Vergeld geen kwaad met kwaad. Als iemand u een klap op de ene wang geeft, keer hem dan ook uw andere wang toe.

Als u voor het gerecht wordt gebracht en uw hemd moet afstaan, geef dan ook uw mantel. Als iemand u dwingt iets een kilometer te dragen, draag het dan twee kilometer. Als iemand u iets vraagt, geef het hem. En als iemand iets van u wil lenen, weiger het dan niet.

Er wordt gezegd: Houd van uw vrienden en haat uw vijanden. Maar Ik zeg: Houd ook van uw vijanden! En bid voor wie u vervolgen! Als u dat doet, bent u echt zonen van uw hemelse Vader. Want Hij geeft het licht van de zon aan goede en slechte mensen. Hij laat het regenen voor schuldigen en onschuldigen. Als u alleen maar houdt van mensen die ook van u houden, krijgt u geen beloning. Dat doen zelfs bedriegers. Als u alleen maar vriendelijk bent voor uw vrienden, doet u niets bijzonders. Dat doet immers iedereen. Wees volmaakt, zoals ook uw hemelse Vader volmaakt is.

Let erop dat u uw goede werken niet doet om bij de mensen op te vallen. Anders krijgt u geen beloning van uw hemelse Vader. Wanneer u een arme iets geeft, bazuin het dan niet rond. Dat doen de huichelaars. Het gaat hen erom iedereen in de synagoge en op straat te laten zien hoe goed zij zijn. Zij willen door de mensen geprezen worden. Daarmee hebben zij hun beloning al. Als u goed voor iemand bent, houd het dan geheim. Laat uw linkerhand niet weten wat uw rechterhand doet. Uw Vader kent alle geheimen. Hij zal u ervoor belonen.

Nu iets over het bidden. Wees niet zoals de huichelaars; die bidden zo dat iedereen het kan horen en zien, op de hoek van de straat en in de synagoge. Zij hebben hun beloning al. Als u bidt, moet u dat ergens doen waar u helemaal alleen bent. Doe de deur achter u dicht en bid in het geheim tot uw Vader. En uw Vader, Die al uw geheimen kent, zal u belonen. Als u bidt, doe dat dan niet langdradig en met zinloze woorden, zoals de andere volken doen. Want die denken dat hun gebeden worden verhoord als zij veel woorden gebruiken. Vergeet niet dat uw Vader precies weet wat u nodig hebt, al voor u Hem erom vraagt! Bid daarom dit gebed: 

Onze Vader in de hemel, wij eren Uw heilige naam. Laat Uw Koninkrijk spoedig komen. Laat Uw wil op de aarde worden gedaan, net zoals in de hemel. Geef ons vandaag het eten dat wij nodig hebben. Vergeef ons onze zonden, zoals wij anderen hun zonden vergeven. Laat ons niet in verleiding komen, maar verlos ons van de kwade machten. Want het Koninkrijk is van U en alle kracht en glorie tot in de eeuwigheid. Amen.
Als u de mensen vergeeft wat zij verkeerd hebben gedaan, zal uw hemelse Vader ook u vergeven wat u verkeerd hebt gedaan. Maar als u hen niet vergeeft, zal uw hemelse Vader ook u niet vergeven.

Nu iets over het vasten. Als u vast, doe dat dan niet opvallend zoals de huichelaars. Want die proberen, door er somber en onverzorgd uit te zien, de mensen te laten weten dat zij vasten. Dat is dan ook de enige beloning die zij ooit ervoor krijgen. Maar als u vast, zorg dan dat u er verzorgd uitziet. Dan zal niemand vermoeden dat u honger hebt, behalve uw Vader, Die ieders geheim kent. Hij zal u belonen.

Verzamel op aarde geen kostbaarheden, want die vergaan of worden gestolen. U kunt beter kostbaarheden in de hemel verzamelen. Die zullen nooit vergaan en nooit worden gestolen. Als uw rijkdom in de hemel ligt, zal uw hart daar ook naar uitgaan. Het oog is de lamp van het lichaam. Als uw oog open en gezond is, leeft u in het licht. Maar als uw oog verduisterd is, leeft u in het donker. Het is niet de bedoeling dat het in uw innerlijk donker wordt. Dat zou verschrikkelijk zijn. U kunt niet voor twee heren tegelijk werken. Want u krijgt een hekel aan de een en gaat van de ander houden of omgekeerd. Zo kunt u ook niet God dienen en tegelijk uw hart op het geld zetten. 

Ik geef u deze raad: Maak u geen zorgen over eten, drinken en kleren. Uw leven is belangrijker dan het voedsel! En uw lichaam is belangrijker dan kleding! Let eens op de vogels. Die maken zich geen zorgen over wat zij moeten eten. Zij hoeven niet te zaaien of te oogsten of te bewaren, want God geeft hun wat zij nodig hebben. U bent Hem toch meer waard dan de vogels! Al die zorgen maken uw leven geen dag langer. Waarom zou u zich zorgen maken over kleding? Kijk eens naar de bloemen in het veld. Die staan daar te bloeien zonder zich druk te maken. En toch zag koning Salomo, met al zijn pracht en praal, er niet zo mooi uit als zij. Als God zo goed zorgt voor de bloemen (die vandaag in het veld staan en morgen weg zijn) zal Hij dan niet nog veel beter voor u zorgen? Wat hebt u toch weinig vertrouwen in Hem! Maak u dus geen zorgen over wat u zult eten of aantrekken. Met dat soort dingen vullen de ongelovigen hun leven. Uw hemelse Vader weet heel goed wat u allemaal nodig hebt. Geef God en Zijn Koninkrijk de hoogste plaats in uw leven. Hij zal dan in alles voor u zorgen. Maak u geen zorgen voor de dag van morgen. Ook morgen zal God u weer geven wat u nodig hebt. Leef dus gewoon bij de dag.

Spreek geen oordeel uit over andere mensen; dan zullen die ook over u geen oordeel uitspreken. Want zoals u anderen behandelt, zult u zelf behandeld worden.

Waarom maakt u zich druk over een splinter in het oog van uw broeder, terwijl u niet eens merkt dat in uw eigen oog een balk zit? Hoe kunt u dan zeggen: Kom, ik zal die splinter even uit uw oog halen.? Met die balk in uw eigen oog ziet u immers niets? Hoe kunt u dan uw broeder helpen? Huichelaar! Zorg eerst dat die balk uit uw eigen oog weg is. Dan ziet u tenminste wat u doet, als u die splinter uit het oog van uw broeder haalt. 

Geef de dingen van God niet aan de vijanden van God. Zorg ervoor dat zij geen vat op u krijgen. Gooi geen parels voor de zwijnen. Zij zullen de parels vertrappen, zich omdraaien en u aanvallen. Bid en u zult ontvangen wat u bidt. Zoek en u zult vinden wat u zoekt. Klop en de deur zal voor u worden opengedaan. Want ieder die bidt, ontvangt. Wie zoekt, vindt. En voor wie klopt, gaat de deur open. Als uw zoon u om een brood vraagt, geeft u hem dan een steen? En als hij u om een vis vraagt, geeft u hem dan een slang? Natuurlijk niet! Al bent u slecht, u geeft uw kinderen wat goed is. Hoeveel te meer zal uw hemelse Vader het goede geven aan wie Hem erom vragen. Doe voor anderen wat u graag voor uzelf gedaan wilt hebben. Dat is in het kort wat Mozes en de profeten hebben gezegd."

Amien ya Rabbi l3alamien..  :Smilie: 

ps: Alles wat Jezus deed en niet deed vormde zijn boodschap. Hij bad (zoals moslims vandaag de dag bidden), hij vastte, hij bezocht de synagoge, hij was besneden, at kosjer/halal voedsel (en zeer zeker geen varkensvlees) en hij leefde als een dienaar van God.

Kun je dan mijn vragen beantwoorden aub die ik je al eerder heb gesteld? ;

wat vind je van een katholieke instantie binnen het Christendom die miljoenen mensen heeft vermoord, verkracht en vervolgd?
wat vind je van een katholieke instantie die liegt, bedriegt, steelt en manipuleert?
wat vind je van een katholieke instantie die niets heeft begrepen van de andere wang toekeren blijkens de historie?
wat vind je van een katholieke instantie die al tientallen jaren (zo niet honderden) weet heeft van sexueel misbruik binnen de eigene gelederen en niets doet om dit te stoppen en de daders hevig te straffen zoals voorgeschreven door Jezus en/of God?

Kortom, wat zou God van de Paus en zijn Vaticaan vinden..

----------


## sjaen

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> * Het feit dat jouw artikel met het gegeven aan komt zetten dat God in de Koran verder staat van de mens dan God in de Bijbel is voor mij reden genoeg om het artikel buitenspel te laten.*


* 

Da's lekker makkelijk, nee eerder kortzichtig! Er is maar een geldige visie en die heet Bismilaah's visie.





Er zijn tal van islamitische sites waar eenzulke propaganda wordt geplakt zodat de God van de Bijbel een bep. etiket op te plakken tav de Koran. Dat is fout..



Ik weet niet of je het in de gaten hebt, maar je doet niets anders!!!!!!!!!!!!






Ik gaf de verzen aan vanuit de Bijbel waarin God mensen als straf doodt om aan te geven dat Jezus geen God is en om aan te geven dat Jezus ook straft en om aan te geven dat God ook straft. Net zoals aangegeven in de Koran.


Wie of liever welke gelovige beweert dan dat God/ Jezus Christus niet straft?! (hiernamaals)

Blijf wel eerlijk Bismilaah, je zit in de knoop met het volgende Christelijke gegeven: God / Jezus Christus /de Heilige Geest. Van jouw mag Jezus niet meer als een Profeet zijn, de Drie Eenheid is volgens jouw (Koran) onacceptabel. 






De andere wang toekeren is mi een beeldspraak van Jezus en kan niet tot het uiterste worden uitgevoerd. Trouwens, zon belangrijke uitspraak als christenen over die uitspraak beweren is blijkbaar ontgaan bij zoveel miljoenen christenen als je de geschiedenis er op na leest. Daar zie ik echt oog om om oog tand om tand politiek. Niet eens, meer dan vaak oog om nagel. 


*Topic is Christenen v. Moslims!
Moet ik nu de lijst opsommen van de slachtingen die nu heden tendage door de Moslim onder de Moslim broeders plaatsvindt plaatsen?

----------


## sjaen

De koran bevestigt dat
Paulus het ware evangelie van Christus overdroeg

Sam Shamoun

Het zal voor sommigen een verrassing zijn om te horen dat de koran impliciet bevestigt dat de leringen van de apostel Paulus, die de basis zijn geworden van het christelijke geloof, van Christus zijn afgeleid. Met andere woorden, de koran getuigt indirect dat de theologie van Paulus niet iets is wat hij simpelweg verzonnen heeft om niet-joden te bekeren, maar dat die van God via Jezus Christus kwam.


Voordat we het bewijs presenteren, willen we eerst onze redenen uitleggen voor ons beroep op de koran. Wij geloven niet dat de koran Gods Woord is. Echter, we geloven dat de koran een getuigenis is van wat de eerste moslims geloofden. Daarom beschouwen we de koran als een belangrijke bron van informatie in het ontdekken van het officile geloof van de eerste moslims.





In dit licht is het nodig te herhalen dat de koran getuigt dat het christelijke geloof zoals Paulus dat verkondigde (dat wil zeggen Paulinisch christendom), waar christendom is.





We baseren ons standpunt op de bewering die te vinden is in de koran dat Christus ware gelovigen zullen zegevieren over de ongelovigen tot aan de Dag der Opstanding.





Toen Allah zeide: "O, Jezus, ik zal u doen sterven en u tot Mij; opheffen en u zuiveren van de ongelovigen en zal uw volgelingen TOT DE LAATSTE DAG over hen doen ZEGEVIEREN die u niet geloven; dan zal uw terugkeer tot Mij zijn en Ik zal onder u rechtspreken over datgene waarin gij verschildet. Soera 3.55.





O, gij die gelooft, weest Allah's helpers, zoals toen Jezus, zoon van Maria, tot zijn discipelen zeide: "Wie zijn mijn helpers terwille van Allah?" De discipelen antwoordden: "Wij zijn Allah's helpers!" Toen geloofde een gedeelte van de kinderen Israls, terwijl een ander deel niet geloofde maar Wij hielpen de gelovigen tegen hun vijand EN ZIJ WERDEN OVERWINNAARS. Soera 61.14.





Volgens deze verzen, gaf Allah de volgelingen van Christus de macht om te zegevieren over de ongelovigen en maakte ze superieur tot aan de Dag der Opstanding. Nu waren degenen die zegevierden, de apostelen zoals Paulus als ook zijn volgelingen. Dit betekent dat, als de koran correct is, de boodschap van Paulus de waarheid is gezien het feit dat het dominant werd en zegevierde over alle andere tegenovergestelde boodschappen.





Sayyid Qutb geeft als commentaar op soera 3:55:





Het was eveneens de wil van God om de volgelingen van Jezus te verheffen boven de ongelovigen tot aan de Dag der Opstanding. 





Aan de andere kant is het niet moeilijk Gods uitspraak uit te leggen dat Hij deze mensen die Jezus volgen verheft boven de ongelovigen, en dat dit doorgang vindt tot aan de Dag der Opstanding. Degenen die bereid zijn Jezus te volgen zijn degenen die geloven in Gods ware religie, de islam, oftewel overgave aan God. Iedere profeet is zich volledig bewust van de ware aard van zijn religie. Iedere boodschapper verkondigde dezelfde religie, en een ieder die oprecht gelooft in de goddelijke religie gelooft erin. Deze gelovigen zijn inderdaad verreweg superieur ten opzichte van de ongelovigen overeenkomstig Gods wil, en ze zullen dit zijn tot aan de Dag des Oordeels. Bovendien bewijzen ze hun superioriteit in het dagelijkse leven iedere keer wanneer ze de ongelovigen confronteren met de realiteit en het geloof van Gods boodschappers. Het goddelijk geloof is n, zoals Jezus de zoon van Maria leerde, en zoals gepreekt door iedere boodschapper van God gezonden voor hem en door de boodschapper gezonden na hem. Degenen die Mohammed volgen, volgen tegelijkertijd alle boodschappers gezonden door God, beginnend met Adam tot aan de laatste boodschapper. (In the Shade of the Quran - Fi Zilal al-Quran, Volume 2, Surah 3, vertaald en geredigeerd door Adil Salahi & Ashur Shamis [The Islamic Foundation, 2000], pp. 97-98)





Het probleem met Qutbs bewering is dat de christelijke gelovigen die zegevierden over allen geen moslims waren en hun boodschap was zeker geen islam. Dus, of de ware volgelingen van Christus waren overwonnen, wat de koran ondermijnt die zegt dat zij zouden domineren. Of de koran is onjuist omdat hij de ware boodschap van Christus volgelingen tegenspreekt.





Maulana Mohammed Ali schreef over soera 3:55:





Dit vers bevat vier beloften over Jezus triomf over zijn vijanden en tegen hun plannen.  En de vierde belofte is dat degenen die Jezus volgen dominant zullen worden over de mensen die hem afwijzen tot aan de dag des oordeels. De waarheid van deze vierde profetie is TOT VANDAAG DE DAG te zien in de dominantie van de christenen over de joden. (Ali, Holy Quran [Ahmadiyyah Anjuman Isha'at Islam Lahore Inc. USA, 1995], pp. 147-148, voetnoot 439; accentuering is van ons)





Hier zijn zijn verklaringen betreffende soera 61:14:





De beschrijving is van toepassing op de triomf van de leringen van Christus over diegenen die zich verzetten tegen het verspreiden van zijn leringen, en spreekt profetisch over de ultieme triomf van islam over alle andere religies van de wereld. (Zelfde bron, p. 1058, voetnoot 2501; accentuering is van ons) 





Ali laat na te noemen dat de leringen die domineerden, de leringen waren die Paulus overdroeg (die in werkelijkheid dezelfde boodschap zijn die Christus en de andere discipelen preekten)!





A.Yusuf Ali spreekt uit in zijn vertaling van The Holy Quran - Text and Commentary, p. 1543, voetnoot 5448, dat:





Een deel van de Kinderen van Isral  diegenen die werkelijk om de waarheid gaven - geloofde in Jezus en zijn leidraad volgde. Echter, een groter deel van hen was koppig en bleef op hun gebruikelijke weg van formalisme en valse raciale trots. De meerderheid leek in het begin aan de winnende kant te zijn toen ze dachten dat ze Jezus gekruisigd hadden en zijn boodschap vernietigd hadden. Echter, ze werden spoedig wakker geschut. Jeruzalem werd verwoest door Titus in het jaar 70 na Christus en de joden zijn sindsdien verstrooid. De 'Rondtrekkende Jood' is in veel publicaties een bij-woord geworden. Aan de andere kant diegenen die Jezus volgden VERSPREIDEN ZICH over het Romeinse rijk en brachten vele nieuwe stammen tot hun gelederen, en door het Romeinse rijk werd het christendom de overheersende religie van de wereld tot de komst van islam  (accentuering is van ons)





Wat Ali na laat te noemen is dat het christendom dat zich in het Romeinse rijk verspreidde, moslims wel denigrerend het Paulinisch christendom noemen. Dus, dat de boodschap van Paulus domineerde is een teken dat het zijn evangelie was dat God toevertrouwde aan de ware volgelingen van Christus. Als geargumenteerd wordt dat Paulus versie van het christendom een afdwaling van de waarheid is, betekent dit dat de koran fout is in het beweren dat God ervoor zal zorgen dat ware volgelingen van Christus zullen zegevieren. Het zou betekenen dat Paulus de plannen van Allah kon dwarsbomen en in staat is te voorkomen dat de ware gelovigen over hun vijanden zouden domineren. 





Hier zijn wijlen S. Abu All Maududi commentaren op Soera 61:14:





 Degenen die niet geloofden in Jezus Christus zijn de joden, en diegenen die hem geloofden zijn zowel de christenen als de moslims, en Allah gaf hen dominantie over de ongelovigen. Dit is bedoeld dat de moslims ernaar verlangen dat net zoals de christenen in het verleden de ongelovigen domineerden, de volgelingen van de profeet Mohammed (op wie Allahs vrede rust) over de ongelovigen zullen heersen. (Meaning of the Quran, Volume V, naar het Engels vertaald door A.A. Kamal, M.A. [Islamic Publications (Pvt.) Limited, 13-E, Shahalam Market, Lahore-8 Pakistan], p. 516, voetnoot 21; accentuering is van ons)





Zoals we eerder opmerkten is het zichtbare probleem in Maududis uitleg dat de boodschap van Christus ware gelovigen direct de boodschap van de islam tegenspreekt. Dat is, tenzij iemand beweert dat Christus ware boodschap verdraaid is en door een valse boodschap vervangen is, een bewering die dan de duidelijke lezing van de ter sprake doende passages tegenspreekt.





Zoals Maulana Abdul Majid Daryabadi verklaart in zijn uitleg van het laatste gedeelte van Soera 61:14:





(Noch de boodschapper, NOCH DE BOODSCHAP kan vernietigd worden). (Tafsir-Ul-Quran Translation and Commentary of the Holy Quran, Volume IV [Darul-Ishaat Urdu Bazar, Karachi-1, Pakistan; First edition: 1991], p. 356, voetnoot 270; hoofdletters zijn van ons)





Opnieuw, als Paulinisch christendom een vervalsing is van de ware leringen van Jezus, dan is de boodschap vernietigd en slaagde Allah er niet in te laten gebeuren van wat hij zei dat zou gaan gebeuren!





De verklaringen van de bekende moslim commentator Ibn Kathir zijn zeer interessant. Hij schrijft over Soera 3:54 het volgende:





Dit is wat er gebeurde. Toen Allah Isa opnam naar de hemel, verdeelden zijn volgelingen zich in stromingen en groepen. Sommigen van hen geloofden in de Isa zoals Allah hem gezonden had, een dienaar van Allah, zijn boodschapper, en de zoon van zijn dienares.

Echter, sommigen van hen sloegen door naar het extreme, gelovende dat Isa de zoon van Allah was. Sommigen van hen zeiden dat Isa Allah zelf was, terwijl weer anderen zeiden dat hij een onderdeel was van een Drie-nheid. Allah noemde deze valse geloofsovertuigingen in de koran en weerlegde ze. De christenen bleven zo tot de derde eeuw na Christus, toen een Griekse koning, Constantijn genaamd, christen werd met het doel het christendom uit te roeien. Constantijn was of een filosoof of hij was onwetend. Constantijn veranderde de religie van Isa door dingen toe te voegen en weg te nemen. Hij bracht de rituelen van het christendom tot stand en het zogenaamde Grote Vertrouwen dat in werkelijkheid het Grote Verraad is. Hij stond hen ook toe varkensvlees te eten, veranderde de richting van het gebed dat Isa naar het oosten had ingesteld, bouwde kerken voor Isa, en voegde tien dagen toe aan het vasten als compensatie voor een zonde die hij begaan had, zoals beweerd wordt. Dus de religie van Isa werd de religie van Constantijn, die meer dan twaalf duizend kerken, tempels en kloosters liet bouwen voor de christenen en zo ook de stad die zijn naam draagt, Constantinopel (Istanbul). GEDURENDE DEZE TIJD, hadden de christenen de overhand en domineerden de joden. ALLAH HIELP ZE TEGEN DE JODEN WANT ZE WAREN DICHTER BIJ DE WAARHEID DAN DE JODEN, hoewel beide groepen nog steeds ongelovigen waren, moge Allahs vloek op hen neerdalen. (Tafsir Ibn Kathir (Ingekort), Volume 2, Parts 3, 4, & 5 (Surat Al-Baqarah, Verse 253, tot Surat An-Nisa, Verse 147), ingekort door een groep geleerden onder de supervisie van sjeik Safiur-Rahman Al-Mubarakpuri [Darussalam Publishers & Distributors Riyadh, Houston, New York, Lahore; First Edition: March 2000], p. 171; accentuering is van ons)





Ibn Kathirs uitleg lost het probleem niet op aangezien als de koran correct is, dan is het christendom dat Ibn Kathir aanvalt, inderdaad de waarheid. Ibn Kathirs uitleg impliceert dat Allah of een valse vorm van christendom liet domineren, of er niet in slaagde om ware gelovigen in Christus dominantie te geven over hen die ware leringen van Christus proberen te verdraaien!





Vandaar dat moslims opgescheept zitten met een dilemma dat niet gemakkelijk op te lossen is. Namelijk, het aanvaarden van de koran is het Paulinisch christendom aanvaarden. Echter, het aanvaarden van het Paulinisch christendom is het verwerpen van de koran, daar de koran kernleringen van Paulus tegenspreekt zoals die behouden zijn gebleven op de paginas van de bijbel en door de eeuwen heen te midden van ware christenen.





Een moslim kan wellicht argumenteren dat deze verzen verwijzen naar Mohammed en de moslims als degenen die oprecht geloven in Christus en domineren tot aan de Dag der Opstanding. Deze uitleg schiet echter tekort. De passages zeggen namelijk niet dat de volgelingen van Christus alleen zullen overheersen vanaf de komst van Mohammed, maar vanaf de tijd dat Christus tot God werd opgenomen tot aan de Dag der Opstanding.





Dit is misschien de reden waarom mensen zoals Ibn Ishaak, Ibn Kathir, al-Tabari en al-Thalabi Paulus in een dergelijk positief licht konden zien. Ze realiseerden schijnbaar dat Paulus een enorme invloed had in de groei en verspreiding van het christendom, en machtig gebruikt werd door God als zijn instrument voor de dominantie over de ongelovigen. (Zie het [Engelstalige] artikel: The Apostles of Christ: Messengers of God or Mere Disciples?)





Als we het islamitische bewijs op een rij zetten, ontdekten we dat:




De koran de dominantie van Christus ware gelovigen over de ongelovigen beschrijft.


Dat deze dominantie zal voortduren tot aan de Dag der Opstanding.


De boodschap van Paulus domineerde en superieur werd ten opzichte van alle andere boodschappen.


Dit impliceert dat als de koran gelijk heeft, de boodschap van Paulus correct moet zijn.







Niettemin leveren deze factoren de volgende problemen op voor moslims:




De koran is tegenstrijdig met de kernleringen van de apostel Paulus als ook met de bijbel in zijn geheel.


Omdat de koran en eerdere moslimcommentatoren duidelijk getuigen van de nauwkeurigheid en legitimiteit van Paulus leringen, betekent dit dat de koran niet het woord van God kan zijn. Daarentegen is hij het woord van feilbare mensen zoals Mohammed en/ of anderen.


Dit impliceert ook dat de auteur(s) van de koran zich niet bewust zijn (waren) van de ware boodschap van de bijbel en van de apostel Paulus en dachten dat hij in overeenstemming was met zijn (hun) eigen leringen. De auteur(s) dacht(en) vermoedelijk dat in het erkennen van het getuigenis van de bijbel, hij (zij) de profetische aanspraken van Mohammed legitimeerde(n). Was hij (waren zij) zich bewust geweest van de ware boodschap van de bijbel, dan had hij (hadden zij) niet zoveel geloofwaardigheid gegeven aan zowel Paulus als de bijbel.







Dit beindigt ons artikel. We bidden dat onze opgestane Heer en onsterfelijke Redder dit zal gebruiken om kostbare moslims in zijn glorieuze liefde en waarheid te leiden. Amen. Kom Here Jezus, kom. We zullen altijd van u houden door Gods machtige, soevereine genade. 



Zie ook: Sura 61:14 and Church History 


Korancitaten zijn uit de Nederlandstalige interpretatie van de koran die op het De originele titel luidt: The Quran Affirms: Paul Passed On The True Gospel of Christ

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Dat het geen wiskunde is, dat weet ik. Maar christenen zullen met mij beamen dat er maar 1 God is. Christenen beweren dat Jezus de incarnatie van God is op aarde. Christenen zeggen dat Jezus God is (en mens). Dan is de God die besproken wordt in het OT ook Jezus. Het is niet mijn logica maar de logica van christenen.
> 
> Als je beweert dat Jezus God is, dan moet je ook kunnen toegeven dat je overal waar in het OT God/Heere staat je Jezus mag lezen. Maar dat past natuurlijk niet het straatje dat christenen voor Jezus hebben uitgestippeld. Christenen spreken zich dus op dit punt zwaar tegen. En als je beweert dat Jezus vermoord is dan moet hij aldus de geschriften uit het OT een valse profeet zijn. Toetst en behoudt het goede zegt de Bijbel. Dan doe ik ook.. 
> 
> Wij moslims beweren ook dat de God van Het OT dezelfde God als waar Jezus over sprak. Wij geloven dat Jezus geen God is, enkel Zijn boodschapper. Zoon van God zien we niet als iets letterlijks. Het feit dat christenen Jezus als de letterlijke zon van God zien frappeert mij vnl omdat zij Adam ook niet als letterlijke zoon van God beschouwen. Jezus was zonder vader geboren, wel Adam zonder vader en zonder moeder. *


Het zet in ieder geval aan tot denken............. Over inhoud kan men altijd verschillen van mening. Wie de persoon wel of niet was, en of zoon figuurlijk of letterlijk bedoelt is, is natuurlijk geen discussiepunt voor christenen. Net zo min als de plaats van Mohammed een discussiepunt is voor de moslims. Logisch dus dat er verschillen blijven.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door Bismilaah_ 
> *Dat het geen wiskunde is, dat weet ik. Maar christenen zullen met mij beamen dat er maar 1 God is. Christenen beweren dat Jezus de incarnatie van God is op aarde. Christenen zeggen dat Jezus God is (en mens).*


Klopt er is 1 GOD 

Een GOD die zo machtig groot is dat HIJ alles kan wat hij wil.
Een GOD de SCHEPPER van alles kunnen wij niet begrijpen.
Zowieso niet dat GOD zelf in de mens JEZUS kwam om naar ons mensjes om tezien.
Geen enkele Christen zegt dat JEZUS de incarnatie van GOD is.Maar Christenen geloven zeker dat JEZUS GOD in de mens was.

Gedood is om de macht van satan teniet te doen.MAAR hij leeft,de SATAN overwonnen.Zodat ook wij mensen weer een toekomst hebben n.l eeuwig leven die het verlossings werk van JEZUS aannemen.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Klopt er is 1 GOD 
> 
> Een GOD die zo machtig groot is dat HIJ alles kan wat hij wil.
> Een GOD de SCHEPPER van alles kunnen wij niet begrijpen.
> Zowieso niet dat GOD zelf in de mens JEZUS kwam om naar ons mensjes om tezien.
> Geen enkele Christen zegt dat JEZUS de incarnatie van GOD is.Maar Christenen geloven zeker dat JEZUS GOD in de mens was.
> 
> Gedood is om de macht van satan teniet te doen.MAAR hij leeft,de SATAN overwonnen.Zodat ook wij mensen weer een toekomst hebben n.l eeuwig leven die het verlossings werk van JEZUS aannemen.*


Jongen jongen,

Geef nu maar toe dat het gewoon een ontzettend krom verhaal is. Je zoon hier heen sturen en laten sterven voor alle zondaars hier? De logica is ver te zoeken.
Je hebt dan misschien de Bijbel zo vaak gelezen dat het werkelijkheid voor je is geworden of zoveel mensen hebben het je zo vaak verteld dat het wereklijkheid is geworden voor je.
Neem nou eens een beetje afstand en denk er eens met je gezonde verstand over na dan kom je tot de conclusie dat het een volkomen vervormd verhaal is. En met gelul als Zijn wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk moet je bij mij niet aankomen.
Ik ben eigenlijk blij dat ze hem niet verdronken hebben anders zaten we nu allemaal met een aquarium boven de deur!

----------


## Wortel

> Ik ben eigenlijk blij dat ze hem niet verdronken hebben anders zaten we nu allemaal met een aquarium boven de deur!


Tjaja, Superdick, in het geval van een electrische stoel was het allemaal nog wonderlijker geworden. Ik zie ze al op de kerktorens staan.

De spraakverwarring hier doet me denken aan een toestand een paar jaar geleden, toen een paar evangelicale christenen aan een journalist, die zich laatdunkend en beledigend had uitgelaten over christenen, schreven: "Waarom wil je je niet laten wassen in het bloed van Jezus?"
Waarop de journalist antwoordde: "Omdat mijn dokter bloed-bloed contact verbiedt".

Geloofsformules zijn nog geen voertaal, zo blijkt maar weer. Pas als je probeert te kijken naar de wereld die erachter schuil gaat, gaan geloofsformules werkelijk leven.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Tjaja, Superdick, in het geval van een electrische stoel was het allemaal nog wonderlijker geworden. Ik zie ze al op de kerktorens staan.
> 
> De spraakverwarring hier doet me denken aan een toestand een paar jaar geleden, toen een paar evangelicale christenen aan een journalist, die zich laatdunkend en beledigend had uitgelaten over christenen, schreven: "Waarom wil je je niet laten wassen in het bloed van Jezus?"
> Waarop de journalist antwoordde: "Omdat mijn dokter bloed-bloed contact verbiedt".
> 
> Geloofsformules zijn nog geen voertaal, zo blijkt maar weer. Pas als je probeert te kijken naar de wereld die erachter schuil gaat, gaan geloofsformules werkelijk leven.*


Als de formules maar niet nodeloos ingewikkeld gemaakt worden, of erger nog verdraaid.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Jongen jongen,
> 
> Geef nu maar toe dat het gewoon een ontzettend krom verhaal is. Je zoon hier heen sturen en laten sterven voor alle zondaars hier? De logica is ver te zoeken.
> Je hebt dan misschien de Bijbel zo vaak gelezen dat het werkelijkheid voor je is geworden of zoveel mensen hebben het je zo vaak verteld dat het wereklijkheid is geworden voor je.
> Neem nou eens een beetje afstand en denk er eens met je gezonde verstand over na dan kom je tot de conclusie dat het een volkomen vervormd verhaal is. En met gelul als Zijn wegen zijn ondoorgrondelijk moet je bij mij niet aankomen.
> Ik ben eigenlijk blij dat ze hem niet verdronken hebben anders zaten we nu allemaal met een aquarium boven de deur!*


Ik hoef hier niet over na tedenken. Het is voor mij geen geloof meer, maar is een zekerheid geworden. Eerder vond ik het ook wel goed.Dood is dood. Gelukkig heb ik iets meegemaakt wat mijn ogen opende.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Ik hoef hier niet over na tedenken. Het is voor mij geen geloof meer, maar is een zekerheid geworden. Eerder vond ik het ook wel goed.Dood is dood. Gelukkig heb ik iets meegemaakt wat mijn ogen opende.*


Hardstikke goed joh, ik weet zeker dat de E.O. geintresseerd is in die gebeurtenis. Ik zou ze maar eens bellen.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Hardstikke goed joh, ik weet zeker dat de E.O. geintresseerd is in die gebeurtenis. Ik zou ze maar eens bellen.*


Dank je. Maar wat geloof jij Grote,sterke dick. Niets? of...
waar ben jij als je hier op deze wereld niet meer bent??

De vr.groet

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Dank je. Maar wat geloof jij Grote,sterke dick. Niets? of...
> waar ben jij als je hier op deze wereld niet meer bent??
> 
> De vr.groet*


Kijk dat bedoel ik nou. Inspelen op angst voor de dood. Heb je geen andere argumenten? Ik dacht dat jou geloof gebaseerd was op liefde en vergeving? 

p.s. grote sterke dick? Haha de frustratie/irritatie druipt ervan af. Hou je gewoon bij de discussie en probeer nu eens je discussiegenoot niet te diskwalificeren door hem/haar plotseling naampjes te geven. Je zwakheid wordt zo wel erg ge-etaleerd.  :zwaai:

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Kijk dat bedoel ik nou. Inspelen op angst voor de dood. Heb je geen andere argumenten? Ik dacht dat jou geloof gebaseerd was op liefde en vergeving? 
> 
> p.s. grote sterke dick? Haha de frustratie/irritatie druipt ervan af. Hou je gewoon bij de discussie en probeer nu eens je discussiegenoot niet te diskwalificeren door hem/haar plotseling naampjes te geven. Je zwakheid wordt zo wel erg ge-etaleerd. *


juist niet inspelen op angst voor de dood.
Sinds als ik Christen ben geworden,ben ik gelukkig niet meer bang voor de dood.
dit betekend uiteraard niet dat ik niet wil leven.
Super komt bij mij over als groot,sterk..

Vr.Groet

P.s je hebt nog niet geantwoordt.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *juist niet inspelen op angst voor de dood.
> Sinds als ik Christen ben geworden,ben ik gelukkig niet meer bang voor de dood.
> dit betekend uiteraard niet dat ik niet wil leven.
> Super komt bij mij over als groot,sterk..
> 
> Vr.Groet
> 
> P.s je hebt nog niet geantwoordt.*


Het is natuurlijk heel aantrekkelijk om te geloven/denken dat de zaligheid pas echt begint als je dood bent. 
Als je dood bent ben je dood, over en uit.

----------


## rinuz

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Het is natuurlijk heel aantrekkelijk om te geloven/denken dat de zaligheid pas echt begint als je dood bent. 
> Als je dood bent ben je dood, over en uit.*


Gelukkig is dat niet mijn mening.
Ik geloof als het lichaam sterft . Het leven : de ziel en geest ergens anders naar toe gaan.
Voor een (waarlijk) Christen mag je vanuit de Bijbel geloven dat je bij GOD mag zijn.
Vr.Gr.

----------

